#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-08-18
<twobottux> auappdev: Really!! Over 12 days in order to get an App publish through Ubuntu Software Center <http://askubuntu.com/questions/177608/really-over-12-days-in-order-to-get-an-app-publish-through-ubuntu-software-cen>
<twobottux> auappdev: Really!! Over 12 days in order to get an App publish through Ubuntu Software Center [closed] <http://askubuntu.com/questions/177608/really-over-12-days-in-order-to-get-an-app-publish-through-ubuntu-software-cen>
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-08-19
<smooth-texan> howdy all quick question  when developing a UI in GTK, is glade recommended or not?
<bakuman> Hi, any help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/177878/quickly-treeview-and-treestore-entry-text-not-showing
<twobottux> auappdev: Quickly, Treeview and Treestore, entry text not showing <http://askubuntu.com/questions/177878/quickly-treeview-and-treestore-entry-text-not-showing>
<twobottux> auappdev: How to show an application icon in the notification bubble? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/177894/how-to-show-an-application-icon-in-the-notification-bubble>
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-08-12
<iBelieve> Is there anyone here from the Calendar app team? I've got a question about a feature in it.
<iBelieve> nik90,
<iBelieve> nik90, ping
<halo> anyone here?
<halo> how to build a deb file from a qt project
<dholbach> good morning
<kazak1377> hello everybody. I'm ne in ubuntu dev, but i've already have some exp in qt development(c++ and pyqt). So my question: is there any methods to create ubuntu touch app using pyqt or just python or c++ logic insted of javaScrip?
<_5m0k3> kazak1377 You can use c++ and register classes, etc to use in your qml
<gusch> oSoMoN: hi
<gusch> oSoMoN: have you seen my updates from friday on https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-autopilot-uitk-toolbar-buttons/+merge/179409
<oSoMoN> gusch: hey, no I haven’t seen them, let me check
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Youth Day! :-D
<oSoMoN> gusch: looks good now, I’m running the autopilot tests on my device and will then approve
<oSoMoN> gusch: approved
<gusch> oSoMoN: cool thx
<mihir_> dpm: Good morning :)
<dpm> hey mihir_
<nik90|Office> mehow: got 2 mins?
<mehow> whats up ?
<nik90|Office> I implemented the new timer designs. Had a small doubt in the final step
<mehow> ok :)
<nik90|Office> so in the wireframe design, when you click on a timer preset, it shows you the analogue timer face along with the preset name. The wireframe indicate that the user can click on the preset name to edit them. Is that right?
<nik90|Office> if yes, how does the user confirm the edit? Do I add a toolbar button for that?
<mehow> yes
<mehow> yes I think when you in the edit mode the bottom bar is always there
<nik90|Office> ah ok. So the user will see the on screen keyboard and beneath it the toolbar will be persistent to show the save button
<nik90|Office> mehow: thnx. I think I should be able to implement the timer and alarm definitely by this week. With that many of the major design blocks are complete leaving some small interaction questions for next week.
<m-b-o> dpm: Hi!
<m-b-o> dpm:  Could you review a MP for me?
<nik90|Office> dpm: good morning :). btw I sent the email to the mailing list regarding the app confinement issue we were talking about last week. Hopefully someone from the security teams responds to it.
<mihir_> dpm: hey dpm..:) hope you are doing great after weekend :)
<mehow> cool !
<mehow> if you need anything just shout ;)
<mihir_> dpm:  Could you review this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1210873 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1210873 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Operands without any calculations" [Undecided,New]
<popey> mihir_: confirmed
<nik90|Office> popey: hi :) Hope you had a nice vacation. I liked the g+ pic with your new friend (the small dog) :D
<popey> nik90|Office: thanks! yes, well rested. That dog was Soooooo cute!
<narekb> people, I am a noob at Ubuntu development, I have a question
<nik90|Office> popey: is it a full grown dog or a pup?
<narekb> why does your first, most basic tutorial fail?
<narekb> "QQmlComponent: Component is not ready"
<nik90|Office> narekb: are you referring to the currency conversion app?
<narekb> yes
<narekb> nik90|Office, maybe I miss some components?
<nik90|Office> narekb: I am not having any issues running it.
<nik90|Office> I suspect so
<narekb> I installed everything the docs told me to
<narekb> nik90|Office, what version of Ubuntu do you have?
<nik90|Office> I am running Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy. Although I used 13.04 for quite some time before making the transition to 13.10
 * narekb is on 13.04 too
<narekb> I don't think developers on 13.04 are screwed :D
<nik90|Office> narekb: despite getting that output, does the app show up?
<popey> nik90|Office: tiny pup
<nik90|Office> popey: Is it okay if I create a wiki page to track the list of apps being developed for the app developer showdown. This way I can direct all people to this page.
<narekb> nik90|Office, it does
<narekb> but shows nothing
<narekb> just empty window
<mihir_> popey: Thanks :)
<narekb> nik90|Office, that wiki page is actually a good idea
<randomgc> hi, is there any api or something similar to access the camera?
<nik90|Office> narekb: may I suggest you try to just create a basic app with just tabs and some label perhaps and see if that works.
<narekb> hmmm
<randomgc> I'd like to develop a instagram client for the contest
<nik90|Office> randomgc: that is a brilliant idea!
<nik90|Office> randomgc: let me see if I can find something for you
<randomgc> and which version of ubuntu should I target? 13.10 or 13.04?
<randomgc> thanks nik90|Office
<mihir_> popey: from your comments , user should able to enter -3 that's it correct ?
<nik90|Office> randomgc: the ubuntu sdk works well on 13.10 and 13.04, so I do not think that should matter.
<nik90|Office> randomgc: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~qreator-hackers/qreator/touch/view/head:/qreator/Scanner.qml
<nik90|Office> randomgc: this is an app made by another person which uses the camera. The code shows the flash, and camera usage. Hope this helps.
<nik90|Office> randomgc: it is not the official api docs, but I am not sure such a page exists if though it should.
<nik90|Office> *even though it should
<randomgc> i'll take a look
<narekb> nik90|Office, it outputs a hello world Label just fine, but it gives an error on color:black
<narekb> "ReferenceError: black is not defined"
<nik90|Office> narekb: it should be color: "black"
<nik90|Office> you forget the quotes ""
<narekb> hmmm
<narekb> lemme try
<randomgc> I found the camera-app but it requires dependencies only available on saucy
<randomgc> and i'm running raring atm
<narekb> haha even worse
<nik90|Office> narekb: If that works, then I am guessing the currency converter should also work.
<nik90|Office> narekb: perhaps you can upload your code somewhere and I can take a look later.
<popey> mihir_: yes
<nik90|Office> narekb: worse?
<narekb> nik90|Office, it does output, but agian, QQmlComponent is not ready
<nik90|Office> randomgc: ah
<popey> mihir_: both android and ios calculators let you do that
<mihir_> popey: Okay got it :)
<popey> so you can type "-3+8" and get 5
<nik90|Office> narekb: dont worry about the QQmlDComponent. It is something I see as well but is just a warnign
<narekb> ok then
<narekb> I'll try the Currency app again
<narekb> thanks nik90|Office
<nik90|Office> randomgc: ah..
<mihir_> Okay but that -3 can be done with the either (+/-) sign button or (-) minus button
<nik90|Office> randomgc: can you create a post at http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/ so that I can keep track of your app and also perhaps reply to your saucy dependency issue.
<popey> right
 * nik90|Office is going for lunch. see you soon
<randomgc> ok nik90|Lunch I'll do that
<mihir_> popey: One more question , user is not able to change sign E.G ( 5 + 2) , if user wants to choose * then they have use C is it okay ?? is it desirable behaviour ?
<narekb> folks, one more question
<narekb> https://twitter.com/ubuntuappdev/status/230967660706418689 does this Tweet mean no more apps will be judged?
<narekb> oh, wait *facepalm* it's an 2012 tweet
<popey> mihir_: i dont understand
<mihir_> WebbyIT: commented on your MR :)
<mihir_> popey: Nothing leave it , I got it :) i misunderstood
<popey> \o/
<randomgc> nik90|Office, ok I tried qreactor and on my laptop it seems to work (it uses the built-in webcam) I assume that on a phone it will automatically use the phone camera
<nik90|Office> randomgc: I would assume so as well. Although do you try the qreactor-touch branch or the main branch?
<randomgc> qreactor-touch branch ofc
<randomgc> the one written in qml
<nik90|Office> randomgc: okay. Then I suppose it would work on the device as well.
<nik90|Office> narekb: woops :P
<narekb> nik90|Office, ???
<nik90|Office> narekb: regarding your previous comment about the tweet :)
<narekb> ahh yeah
<narekb> "woops" indeed
<narekb> even more woops, my machine is so messed up it can't do anything
<narekb> "You know nuffin, Jon Snow"
<nik90|Office> hehe
<nerochiaro> om26er: hi, do you know if jenkins will run tests and add comments on MRs that are marked as "work in progress" ? or does it need the MR to be ready for review before it does that ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, those merge proposals are not picked up by jenkins
<om26er> nerochiaro, the status needs to be 'needs review'
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok, i'll change it, thanks
<om26er> nerochiaro, gusch oSoMoN fyi, on each MR from now on, autopilot tests will run on maguro and mako for camera, gallery, notes, mediaplayer, webbrowser, share
<om26er> renato, ^
<nerochiaro> om26er: share will stop existing at some point, it will become a component. i'll let you know when the transition is complete
<om26er> nerochiaro, sure
<gusch> om26er: nice - I hope there are not too many false erros
<om26er> gusch, i'll keep looking, also if you feel a failure is not a "real" test failure, do tell and I'll try to address that
<oSoMoN> om26er: that’s excellent news, thanks!
<oSoMoN> om26er: I suppose that will result in additional links in the comments posted on MRs by jenkins?
<om26er> oSoMoN, yes, it will
<oSoMoN> cool
<nik90|Office> popey, dpm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AppShowdownList
<nik90|Office> popey, dpm: There are still many apps. Will add them after I get home
<popey> nice work!
 * popey subscribes
<oSoMoN> om26er: I’m seeing your dummy commit branches, did you know that you can do a dummy commit without an actual change (not even a blank line addition/removal), by issuing "bzr commit --unchanged"?
<iBelieve> Is there anyone here from the Calendar app team? I've got a question about a feature in it.
<om26er> oSoMoN, never knew that, should be helpfuly
<om26er> *helpful
<iBelieve> oSoMoN, are you one of the calendar devs? I see you listed on the Top Contributors section of the launchpad project
<oSoMoN> iBelieve: more like a mentor than an actual developer, but if you have a question shoot, I might be able to help
<mefrio> nik90: ping
<iBelieve> oSoMoN, so for the App Showdown, I've started developing a tasks manager, Ubuntu Tasks (http://sonrisesoftware.wordpress.com/2013/08/08/ubuntu-tasks/). The other day someone mentioned the To-Do button in Calendar app, so I'm wondering if that is still a planned feature in the Calendar app
<iBelieve> oSoMoN, I don't really want to waste my time developing an app that will have the same functionality as something in the Core Apps :)
<oSoMoN> iBelieve: understood, I don’t know what the plan is but I’ll ask the designers
<iBelieve> oSoMoN, thanks
<mefrio> nik90|Office, ping
<mefrio> hi guys...how can I add my application here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AppShowdownList ??
<iBelieve> mefrio, do you have a wiki account? It looks like devs can add their own apps themselves. If you don't, I can add your app for you. Let me first try and find out if that's ok for devs to add their own apps
<mefrio> iBelieve, I don't have a wiki account. Let me know if you can and I will give you my app informations
<iBelieve> mefrio, can you give your app info now, so I have it?
<iBelieve> dpm, mhall119 do either of you know if App Showdown developers can add their apps to the AppShowdownList wiki page, or do we need nik90 to do it?
<mefrio> iBelieve, Application: "Memories", Author: "Mario Guerriero",  Code: "https://github.com/Mefrio/Memories", Blog: "http://mefrio.wordpress.com/2013/08/11/memories-ubuntu-touch-application/"
<iBelieve> mefrio, okay, thanks
<iBelieve> mefrio, and good luck on your app!
<mefrio> iBelieve, thank you! :)
<dpm> iBelieve, feel free to do it!
<iBelieve> dpm, okay, thanks
<iBelieve> mefrio, I'll add your app right now
<mefrio> iBelieve,  great thanks!
<iBelieve> mefrio, done
<mefrio> iBelieve, thank you again :)
<iBelieve> mefrio, for your blog link you gave me, it only points to one article. It might be better if you create a special category/tag, such as "Ubuntu App Showdown", and give me the link to that, because then people will be able to follow progress, instead of just seeing you're first post.
<mefrio> iBelieve,  yes, you are right. Here it is the link to the tag ubuntuappshowdown: http://mefrio.wordpress.com/tag/ubuntuappshowdown/
<GuidoPallemans> I have a function that needs to wait until a numberanimation is done, how can i do this?
<GuidoPallemans> this is what I currently have: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5977471/
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, you should be able to just check the existing running property. What doesn't work about what you've currently got?
<Cantide> hey iBelieve :)
<iBelieve> Cantide, hi
<Cantide> I finally had a good idea '-';; now i'm researching GPS functions >.< I hope i can get it to work
<nik90|Office> hi iBelieve
<nik90|Office> iBelieve: anybody with a wiki account can add their app
<iBelieve> nik90|Office, okay, thanks for the info
<nik90|Office> iBelieve: btw did u ping me yesterday? I was already asleep
<iBelieve> nik90|Office, yes
<iBelieve> nik90|Office, I read your blog post about the Ubuntu App Showdown. Nice post, I'll try to keep the advice in mind. You mentioned some community designers who might be interested in designing an icon or giving a design opinion. What is the best way to contact them?
<Cantide> i have a strange question...
<Cantide> I don't have a device capable of running Ubuntu Touch, so if I develop an app, will the judges give feedback as to how well it is working on the phone?
<oSoMoN> iBelieve: hey, so I talked to Lina who’s in charge of design for the calendar app, and she says at the moment there are no plans to implement a to-do feature
<iBelieve> oSoMoN, good, that makes me feel so much better :)
<nik90|Office> iBelieve: they generally hangout in the ubuntu app developer g+ community.
<nik90|Office> iBelieve: so g+ is the best way I would think
<nik90|Office> Cantide: yes :) Also I am sure there are people having a device who will be more than willing to help test your code and give feedback
<Cantide> cool :) I want to try something with GPS, but it's impossible for me to test that... so i wonder if it's a good idea at all >.<
<GuidoPallemans> im having some troubles with a function that needs to wait until an animation stopped: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5977557/ , but this doesn't work
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, what doesn't work?
<GuidoPallemans> iBelieve: sec, i changed some code
<GuidoPallemans> i try to make an object (the ubuntushape) fall down, and only when that happened, the rest of the algorithm can continue
<GuidoPallemans> right now i try to do this via sleep(fallAnimation.duration) , with a self-made sleepfunction, but now the animation doesn't happen anymore.
<GuidoPallemans> and doing while(~.running) doesn't work either
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, I think the problem is that the animation runs after the function exits, but with your wait, the function doesn't exit until it completes
<GuidoPallemans> hmm
<GuidoPallemans> so i should wait for the animation out of the function
<vic1> hi all, i'm trying to implement an ActionSelectionPopover in a toolbar [like the one in the ubuntu-toolkit example]... but is there a better example than that one?
<vic1> [or just another example whose source I can look through]
<iBelieve> vic1, you could take a look at the file manager, you can get the source with bzr branch lp:ubuntu-filemanager-app
<vic1> thanks iBelieve, will do
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, I don't know what exactly you're trying to do, but you might be able to use onRunningChanged to know when the animation is completed
<GuidoPallemans> hmm, that's a good idea too
<randomgc> is there any resource where can I find some symbolic icon (for example a camera..) for my app?
<iBelieve> randomgc, look in the ubuntu-mobile icons theme. A camera can be found at /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mobile/apps/symbolic/camera-symbolic.svg
<nik90|Office> randomgc: ubuntu-mobile-icons-theme provides them.
<nik90|Office> randomgc: You will have to convert it to a png to use it though since qml is buggy with svg files
<randomgc> ok thanks
<iBelieve> randomgc, I have a nice command line for using Inkscape to convert the icons to a png, I'll find it for you
<nik90|Office> iBelieve: ooh I would like that too :)
<randomgc> thanks iBelieve
<randomgc> nik90|Office, I don't have that package :/
<nik90|Office> randomgc: you can install it. I think the Package name is "ubuntu-mobile-icons"
<nik90|Office> you search for it by
<nik90|Office> apt-cache search ubuntu-mobile-icons
<randomgc> k thanks found
<iBelieve> randomgc, nik90|Office here is the command (I found it on Stackoverflow): ICON=<icon-name>; inkscape     --export-png=$ICON.png --export-dpi=64     --export-background-opacity=0 --without-gui /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mobile/actions/scalable/$ICON.svg
<nik90|Office> iBelieve: what size is the png file? 32x32?
<iBelieve> nik90|Office, I think it is what ever the --export-dpi setting is, so I have it set to 64x64. I don't really know what the best size is, though
<nik90|Office> iBelieve: thnx. Until now Paolo (one of the community designers) has been doing them for the clock app.
<Cantide> i don't have those icons T-T
<Cantide> where could i get them?
<iBelieve> Cantide, install the ubuntu-mobile-icons package
<Cantide> "E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-mobile-icons"
<Cantide> is it from a PPA?
<Cantide> oh, i'm on 12.04... maybe that's why?
<nik90|Office> Cantide: ooh that could be it. Can you try "apt-cache search ubuntu-mobile-icons"
<nik90|Office> and paste output in paste.ubuntu.com and show us
<Cantide> output was nothing lol
<nik90|Office> Cantide: then it is because of 12.04
<nik90|Office> :(
<iBelieve> Cantide, 12.04 doesn't have the icons for some weird reason.
<Cantide> :'(
 * Cantide weeps
<nik90|Office> Cantide: would it be possible for you to upgrade to atleast 13.04, it would make life so much easier for developing touch apps
<nik90|Office> I know it is not the best solution
<nik90|Office> unfortunately that's the way it has been.
<Cantide> i have it installed on a USB disk '-';;
<Cantide> so i guess i could boot into that
 * nik90|Office was a 12.04 user too .. forced to convert :/
<Cantide> forced? how so?
<nik90|Office> Cantide: I had to write autopilot tests for the clock core app and for that I had to run 13.04 or later
<Cantide> oh :(
<Cantide> i actually want to upgrade... but i really don't feel like setting everything up again now, and then doing it again in a few weeks / months
<Cantide> so i'm trying to hold out until my next PC and for 13.10
<nik90|Office> Cantide: true
<Cantide> i'm taking this PC apart in a few weeks :)
<Cantide> and taking the HDD with me '-';; when it put it in my new PC (whenever that will be) then i'll install 13.10
<Cantide> i guess i will boot to 13.04 and try to get the icons there '-'
<nik90|Office> hehe, or we could just share it with you via ubuntu one
<nik90|Office> or dropbox
<nik90|Office> But I can do that only in another 2 hours when I get home
<Cantide> about app development: the examples on Qt-project are mostly C++, are those modules / functions all available in the Ubuntu SDK? (sorry, i'm new to Qt etc.)
<Cantide> it's okay '-';;
<vic1> iBelieve: thanks a lot, the filemanager had the perfect example!
<Cantide> or, if you are so kind, open a thumbnail view of the folder and screenshot it, then i can get an idea of what's there
<iBelieve> Cantide, yes, but only when using C++, not in QML
<Cantide> iBelieve, so if i want to use QtMobility, how would i do that?
<Cantide> i'm a bit confused because the tutorial on canonical's website is QML... so i followed that... but now when i research functions i'm finding everything in C++
<Cantide> it makes the learning curve that much steeper
<nik90|Office> Cantide: for most use cases, you should be fine with qml and javascript
<Cantide> yes, i don't mind that, it makes the UI much easier to manage
<nik90|Office> for the gps application you are writing, I am sure there are qml counterparts to the c++ solutions
<Cantide> the problem is knowing what i can and can't do in terms of functions, and finding tutorials in QML
<Cantide> yeah, i'm sure, too... but finding them and examples T-T
<Cantide> not easy for a n00b '-';;
<nik90|Office> I am not sure if GPS location support has landed in the sdk though
<Cantide> oh..
<nik90|Office> that said I myself am looking for GPS qml examples
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> let me know what you find.. i have a few links open
<nik90|Office> I believe it is planned to land in another 1-2 weeks hopefully
<Cantide> such as this: http://qt-project.org/quarterly/view/location_and_mapping_services
<Cantide> and this: http://qt-project.org/wiki/Retrieve_Location_Using_Qt_Mobility
<Cantide> oh, that will be nice
<Cantide> so perhaps i could start on my interface in the meantime
<nik90|Office> http://doc.qt.digia.com/qtmobility-1.1/qml-location-plugin.html
<nik90|Office> is basically qml
<nik90|Office> when gps lands in the sdk, it will make use of qtlocation
<iBelieve> Cantide, when searching for docs on the qt-project site, it usually helps to add 'QML' to your search terms to keep most C++ stuff out
<Cantide> oh, i see..
<nik90|Office> alrite I am going home. See you guys in another hour or so. :)
<randomgc> can I change the icons in a Switch?
<vic1> has anyone been able to display an icon in a popover ActionList?
<vic1> Action has an iconSource property, but it doesn't seem to do anything
<iBelieve> Is there anyway to install a click package on 13.04? I'm getting this error  (I also get it on 13.10): ValueError: Framework "ubuntu-sdk-13.10" not present on system
<gusch> oSoMoN: willing to do another autopilot MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-atest-tabs/+merge/179732
<oSoMoN> gusch: looking
<oSoMoN> gusch: one tiny fix needed, I’m running the ap tests on my device, should be good to go
<gusch> oSoMoN: pushed the update
<mihir> boiko: Good Morning :)
<jono> iBelieve, I don't think it works on 13.04
<iBelieve> jono, okay, thanks. I'll try it again soon on 13.10 and see if I'm still getting that error
<jono> iBelieve, :-)
<boiko> mihir: hello :)
<Cantide> nik90, just in case you hadn't forgotten, I managed to download those icons from the internetz '-';; so no need to worry about it ;)
<boiko> om26er: are autopilot tests already re-enabled for phone-app?
<om26er> boiko, yes, I did enable them
<boiko> om26er: great! thanks, I have just submitted an MR improving the tests, let's see how that goes
<om26er> boiko, can you approve this branch please, https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/phone-app/connected_tests_improvements/+merge/178176
<boiko> om26er: sure, I haven't seen that one, sorry
<om26er> boiko, it does not affect any real tests, just the one's that are supposed to be run in the lab
<boiko> om26er: ok, approved
<Cantide> from where can i download the core apps to test on my desktop?
<Cantide> oh, i found it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/PPA
<Cantide> but i'm on 12.04 T-T
 * Cantide sighs
<randomgc> isn't camera-app a ubuntu core app?
<snollux> Ello ello. So I'm trying to turn this kind of weird package I made (basically a lone C file, plus a few python scripts and a bash "INSTALL" script to move things and set permissions) into a legit ubuntu package. How can I do that?
<snollux> Here's the current "INSTALL" script http://pastebin.com/QeP7Fc8P
<Cantide> randomgc, it is core functionality of a phone, but it's not one of the 12 core apps per se
<randomgc> is there anywhere a mockup of how it will look?
<Cantide> the camera app?
<randomgc> yep
<Cantide> i'm not sure
<Cantide> but why not watch some vids on youtube? you can see it in action there
<Cantide> iBelieve is omniscient and omnipresent >.<
<randomgc> can I change the default icons of a Switch widget?
<randomgc> or a checkbox..
<timp> randomgc: no, unless you create your own theme/style for your app
<randomgc> :/
<randomgc> because I'm creating an app that uses the camera and needs to switch between photo mode and video mode
<timp> randomgc: that's a good use case
<randomgc> yep and it would be perfect if the switch had a photo and a video as icons
<timp> randomgc: currently the icons are defined in the style for switch or checkbox
<timp> randomgc: which is in SwitchStyle.qml in the ubuntu ui toolkit default theme.
<randomgc> is there a way to override the style?
<timp> randomgc: yes, by creating a new theme. That is not as bad as it sounds, a theme has a parent theme, and you only need to create the Style.qml for the component where you like to change the style.
<timp> I don't think there is a tutorial for that..
<timp> randomgc: I think your use case is a good one to add functionality to the toolkit to be able to change the icons in the checkbox/switch.
<randomgc> :)
<timp> randomgc: could you request that feature by reporting a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit and list the use case also?
<randomgc> yeah sure :)
<timp> thanks
<randomgc> is important where I store the source code of my app? (I'd like to use github..)
<timp> randomgc: you can store it wherever you like
<timp> randomgc: but I can imagine that it could be easier to publish to the ubuntu software center if you store it on launchpad.
<timp> randomgc: but to be honest I don't know if that is the case or will be the case
<b0bben> hey all, quick q
<b0bben> i'm using the "QML Extension + Tabbed" template
<b0bben> and I can't seem to add any existing files to my main project (template=subdirs type)
<b0bben> i've had troubles in the past understanding the template=subdirs project type in qtcreator, so I'm guessing it's something there i don
<b0bben> 't understand
<randomgc> timp, I've submitted the bug report as you said
<xqwzts> b0bben: I've found that you can create subdirectories on the file system and qtcreator will see them.
<b0bben> xqwzts: i've added some .qml files (and one subdir) to existing components dir, and qtc doesn't see them at all :/
<xqwzts> hmm
<xqwzts> can you add a file from inside qtcreator?
<b0bben> xqwzts: just tried that, doesn't see file created from "New file" either
<xqwzts> Add New -> Qt -> QML File (Qt Quick 2)
<b0bben> something is weird
<b0bben> xqwzts: yeah, did that
<qrazi> Hello, i've been google to find how to do localization with the i18n.tr()-function, but couldnt find my way yet. Anyone has some pointers?
<xqwzts> could it be a rights issue?
<xqwzts> with the directory your project is in?
<xqwzts> so when you create the new file [in qtcreator] is it created on the filesystem?
<b0bben> xqwzts: i could add existing (and new) files to the subproject called "backend", cause it's a regular project, not one with template=subdis
<b0bben> it's created on the file system, even tho it put the file in the root
<b0bben> on restart of qtcreator, it sees my files!
<b0bben> sweet
<xqwzts> strange :|
<b0bben> annoying bug, add new file -> quit qtC -> move file to right folder -> start qtC
<b0bben> atleast i'm not stuck on that anymore
<b0bben> thx for rubber-ducking xqwzts
<b0bben> :)
<xqwzts> np
<xqwzts> glad it worked
<xqwzts> you could try just closing the project instead of all of qtcreator btw
<Cantide> i tried adding the core apps collection ppa, and then installing some of them, but it doesn't find the packages despite adding the ppa and doing an apt-get update T-T it may be yet again because i am on 12.04 T-Tv
<randomgc> can I suppress this warning? file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/CrossFadeImage.qml:85: Unable to assign QSize to QSizeF
<jarope> hi
<jarope> could someone please tell me - If I have other versions of Qt installed will this cause an issue with Kits for ubuntu SDK?
<randomgc> qt4.8 won't
<randomgc> if you have 5.1 I don't know
<jarope> right ok
<jarope> I installed ok but there are NO ubuntu project options and no kits
<randomgc> check if you have enabled the ubuntu plugin fro qtcreator Help > About Plugins..
<randomgc> have you installed the ubuntusdk from the ppa?
<jarope> yes randomgc I did from the ppa - havent checked the plugins so will look at that
<jarope> ok ubuntu seems to be selected there
<randomgc> have you tried turn off and turn it on again? jk :p
<jarope> hehehe randomgc  yes..and i then did it again and pulled all the cables out and pushed them all back in again twice :D
<randomgc> ahahah
<randomgc> if ubuntu-sdk is installed correctly I don't know what is your problem :/
<jarope> oo those guys at redmont have such a sense of homour
<jarope> I think my huge mix of SDKs and Qt versions is messing things up
<randomgc> mmm synaptic just froze
<randomgc> this is bad
<jarope> I think perhaps a new user for Ubuntu and for straight 5.1Qt might be worth while
<jarope> thanks randomgc
<jarope> will try a new stratagy
<randomgc> how much code can I reuse from other projects? I mean, I need a oath2 library to access remote contents, can I reuse one available on internet? (if the license allows so of course)
<iBelieve> nik90, ping
<nik90> iBelieve: pong
<iBelieve> nik90, I've subscribed to changes in the AppShowdownList wiki page, so I just saw that you added a column for click packages.
<iBelieve> nik90, where should I provide the click packages?
<nik90> iBelieve: I still need to discuss with other judges, but my idea was to let developers create click packages using qtcreator and then host them. This way users can quickly install and try them out.
<nik90> iBelieve: I still need to figure out where to host them. We might provide a common link for all developers perhaps.
<iBelieve> nik90, that's what I figured it was for. Should I just put my click package in my GitHub project for now?
<nik90> iBelieve: You could. But I really need to discuss this a bit more.
<iBelieve> nik90, okay, thanks
<nik90> iBelieve: I also intend to update the wiki with click package info to let users know how to install them etc etc.
<iBelieve> nik90, so then I suppose you don't want developers adding links to their click packages yet, until you've discussed it futher?
<nik90> iBelieve: hmm..well yeah since we might change all of them soon to make it uniform.
<iBelieve> nik90, okay.
<iBelieve> nik90, related to click packages, do you know who and were I should ask for help with click packages? I'm getting weird errors trying to install my package produced by qtcreator
<nik90> iBelieve: in all honesty no. I would guess david (irc nick dpm) might be the right person to talk about this.
<nik90> iBelieve: He is in berlin timezone, might want to contact him tomorrow
<iBelieve> nik90, thanks
<randomgc> which social network does Friends support?
<nik90> randomgc: It supports twitter, linkedin, facebook when I tried it some time back
<randomgc> so if I develop a instagram app I won't get extra points because I don't use u1db, Friends and OnlineAccounts D:
<nik90> randomgc: Not necessarily. We will also judge your app based on its usability, design, performance and general usefullness. That said you have to also think about the future of your app. If friends does add support for instagram along with other social networks, how does your app differentiate itself from it? Or better why should a user install your app over friends?
<nik90> randomgc: If you got an answer to that question, you should continue developing it.
<randomgc> nik90, by Friends I meant this: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/friends/qmlmodule-friends0-friends-0-1.html
<randomgc> not the app itself
<nik90> randomgc: In a way it also applies to that as well. If I can share to instagram via the friends service (which can be leveraged by any app literally), Why should I install your app?
<nik90> randomgc: Would you provide some options to edit the image before uploading to instagram?
<randomgc> as soon as possible of course, at least some effects before the end of the contest
<nik90> randomgc: there you go. That would be unique to your app :) and motivate me to use yours over any other general app.
<nik90> randomgc: btw when you have something to show, can you add your app to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AppShowdownList
<nik90> I am keeping track of all apps being developed
<randomgc> so here's my code https://github.com/random-cpp/instatouch just started today
<randomgc> not so much to see right now
<randomgc> :(
<randomgc> when I try to close a dialog I get this error: file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Popups/popupUtils.js:69: TypeError: Object QQmlComponent(0x2045470) has no method 'hide'
<randomgc> and the dialog won't close
<nik90> randomgc: sry but I will have a look at it tomorrow. Need to go to sleep now. Office tomorrow :)
<randomgc> ok goodnight :)
<nik90> randomgc: and no worries, many are just starting
<nik90> randomgc: good nite :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-08-13
<iBelieve> balloons, ping
<balloons> iBelieve, pong
<iBelieve> balloons, I see you my branch for File Manager, thanks. For some reason it hasn't been merged yet. Maybe the prerequisite needs to get approved too?
<balloons> indeed
<balloons> iBelieve, I haven't looked at it at all
<balloons> but it's a part.. I guess I didn't review it individually, but as one piece
<balloons> let's take care of it now
<iBelieve> balloons, thanks
<iBelieve> balloons, it still needs to get top-approved. The overall status still says "Needs review"
<balloons> i re-ran the build bot
<balloons> gotta wait on it :-)
<iBelieve> balloons, why? you mean for it to mark it as top-approved?
<balloons> iBelieve, I just wanted to check the branch again as it's been awhile
<iBelieve> balloons, oh, I see.
<balloons> anyways, should be done in a sec, and tomorrow, we should have smoke testing success :-)
<balloons> and of course the way awesome sidebar
<balloons> makes the tablet experience so much nicer
<iBelieve> balloons, if the bot runs the autopilot tests, they're going to fail, since I fixed them in my newer branch
<iBelieve> balloons, yeah, looking forward to the desktop/tablet features and Suru theme :)
<balloons> all done
<iBelieve> balloons, cool thanks. though why'd they pass? Don't they run autopilot tests?
<balloons> ty for noticing iBelieve :-)
<balloons> no ap runs on this one
<iBelieve> balloons, oh, okay.
<mihir_> Good Morning :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning all
<dpm> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey ;)
<mihir_> dpm: Good Morning & Gm to all :)
<dpm> hi mihir_
<mihir_> Hi dpm :)
<mihir_> boiko: you there ?? I am done with MR :) https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calculator-app/1210873/+merge/179684
<mihir_> dpm: if you have time to review the MR :)
<nik90|Office> dpm: good morning :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Lefthanders' Day! :-D
<WebbyIT> Hi dpm :)
<mihir_> WebbyIT: hi  good Morning :)
<WebbyIT> hi mihir_ :)
<WebbyIT> Hi mhall119 :) Can you help me?
<WebbyIT> mhall119, nope, solved
<dpm> hi WebbyIT :)
<WebbyIT> dpm: I'm looking at bug 1179422 Riccardo did a good work, there is only to change AC in C (read the comment) :D
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1179422 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Calculator app] Can't add to existing equation once equals is entered" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1179422
<xqwzts> Hi all, I've put a post up as an intro/brainstorming for my app: http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/comments/1k9p5j/new_app_my_movies/
<xqwzts> feedback appreciated
<WebbyIT> dpm ping
<dpm_> hi WebbyIT
<WebbyIT> dpm: in calc app, if you do 1+2*3 the result is 7. This is ok for math, but I think that in a calc we have to follow the order
<WebbyIT> dpm also because we have no brackets
<WebbyIT> dpm IMO 1+2*3  has to be 9
<mihir_> WebbyIT: Nope I think all calc would return 7
<dpm> WebbyIT, I think it's best to use the mathematical precedence rules as it's doing now
<mihir_> and WebbyIT for brackets i guess we do have it in scientific calc :)
<dpm> otherwise it would be a bit confusing if it works different than all other calculators
<WebbyIT> mihir_, dpm, I know, but I think is a bit confusing, because every new push is on a new line
<mihir_> WebbyIT: I guess that is upto our design as we are showing all the conversations if you try Android , they have same line caclulation
<WebbyIT> mihir_, right
<mihir_> So, our design is like each operands is newline :|
<WebbyIT> mihir_, dpm, but also if you do 1+2, then press =, then do * 3 the result is 7
<dpm> WebbyIT, I can see what you mean, but I still think it'd be better to follow the operator precedence rules
<WebbyIT> dpm, gotcha
<WebbyIT> dpm, but with the equal? 1+2=*3 has to be 7 or 9?
<mihir_> WebbyIT: I guess that is already reported bug
<mihir_> we are unable to use result in new calculations..:|
<dpm> WebbyIT, yes 1+2=*3 should be 9, but we don't have that functionality yet
<dpm> WebbyIT, do you think you could talk to the other Riccardo to see what the status of that bug is and to see if he's still working on it?
<mihir_> WebbyIT: That's same bug as you mentioned earlier Riccardo is working on that
<mihir_> dpm:  I am unable to find him on IRC
<mihir_> dpm: I alos commented on that bug for the status
<WebbyIT> dpm: I'm working on it
<dpm> I have the feeling he might have got busy with other things and he's no longer working on it
<WebbyIT> dpm, Riccardo did a great work, there are only some change to do
<dpm> yeah, it might be worth contacting him on e-mail
<mihir_> WebbyIT: You taking over hat bug ??
<mihir_> that*
<WebbyIT> mihir_, I'm looking, it's not a difficult bug... dpm, I'm going to write to Riccardo, if he not answer me in 24h I'll assing to me the bug, is it ok?
<mihir_> WebbyIT: Yeah i know that but I looked into it but thought somebody must be working on it so left the comment over there :)
<WebbyIT> mihir_, Yes, I'm writing a mail to Riccardo to ask him if he is working on it
<mihir_> WebbyIT:  Okay :)
<dpm> thanks WebbyIT!
<espectalll123> Hello chat world!
<espectalll123> So nice to have IRC inside the SDK :)
<randomcpp> anyone else has problem closing dialogs?
<randomcpp> if I call PopupUtils.close(dialogID) I get this error: file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Popups/popupUtils.js:69: TypeError: Object QQmlComponent(0x2776770) has no method 'hide'
<nik90|Office> xqwzts: reading your post now. Looks cool!
<xqwzts> cheers nik90|Office
<xqwzts> I've already got some basic code up from futzing with QTCreator, will try to do a nice chunk after work and get a post up on that too.
<nik90|Office> xqwzts: can you update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AppShowdownList when you do so with your public branch code
<randomcpp> if I call PopupUtils.close(dialogID) I get this error: file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Popups/popupUtils.js:69: TypeError: Object QQmlComponent(0x2776770) has no method 'hide' --- Has anyone else this problem?
<xqwzts> Will do as soon as I set up the repo.
<xqwzts> randomcpp: PopupUtils.close() is working fine for me
<xqwzts> could the problem be with the components inside the popover?
<randomcpp> I'm using the sample in the docs
<xqwzts> can you pastebin it?
<randomcpp> a sec
<nerochiaro> gusch|lunch: can you successfully build gallery-app by using debuild ?
<nerochiaro> gusch|lunch: on the desktop
<mefrio> hey guys do you know where I can find the source code for the Gallery app shown in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGX6F5bionU#at=14 ?
<popey> mefrio: http://code.launchpad.net/gallery-app ☻
<mefrio> popey, thank you :)
<popey> np
<gusch> nerochiaro: haven't checked for a while
<randomcpp> but does Dialog have a fixed width?
<randomcpp> or the widgets can stretch how much I want?
<nik90|Office> randomcpp: the dialog (with a black background) covers the entire app. The widgets inside a dialog may be defined to have a certain width
<gusch> nerochiaro: strange - dh_install --fail-missing is giving me an error
<randomcpp> how? because I put a WebView (don't kill me for this) but even settings the same width of the app, it still does have the same width
<nik90|Office> randomcpp: I suppose you are referring to http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/dialog
<nik90|Office> you cannot define the width of a dialog
<nik90|Office> it should automatically take the widht and height of the app
<nerochiaro> gusch: i'm having problems with shlib deps instead
<nerochiaro> gusch: are you running debuild on saucy ?
<gusch> yes - just calling it in the gallery directory (not your MR)
<randomcpp> nik90|Office, yeah, is a bad use case use the Dialog to show the user the login page?
<gusch> nerochiaro: problem for me is, that it installs to /usr/local/bin intead of installing it in /usr/bin ...
<nerochiaro> gusch: oh, i've had happening too at some point, don't recall what i had to do to fix it
<nerochiaro> hmm
<gusch> nerochiaro: yes - I remember having the problem before, but can't remember the solution as well ...
<Cantide> quick question: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/36318710/Screenshot%20from%202013-08-13%2015%3A49%3A26.png how do i stop it bleeding into the title?
<nerochiaro> gusch: do i need to do something before i can see stuff in the share menu in gallery ?
<randomcpp> Cantide, try (I guess) to remove the anchors { } from Column
<Cantide> okay :)
<randomcpp> Columns inside a Page should stretch automatically IIRC
<Cantide> hmm, then it didn't flick at all
<Cantide> it's as if i just need to set some padding somewhere...
<randomcpp> nik90|Office, I think my app won't be able to upload photos to instagram..there's not api for that
<nerochiaro> gusch: do i need to do something before i can see stuff in the share menu in gallery (setup an account or something) ?
<gusch> nerochiaro: you need at least one account - but I have no idea how to do that
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: do you know ? ^
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, gusch: yes, you need to have an account setup
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: how do we do that ?
<kenvandine> in system settings
<kenvandine> i plan to update that to prompt you to add an account
<kenvandine> the settings plugin for accounts just got a new API for clients
<kenvandine> to ease that
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: how do i access the syste settings ? never did that
<kenvandine> it's in the app lens
<gusch> kenvandine: when going to the settings, I only can click on "cancel" for twitter and facbook (image from yesterday)
<kenvandine> gusch, give it a few seconds
<kenvandine> it should be opening a webview to let you enter your credentials
<kenvandine> gusch, that will be more obvious after we move to mir, it'll embed the webview
<gusch> kenvandine: true - pretty slow ...
<kenvandine> yeah... i know :/
<Cantide> how is pinch-to-zoom performed on the desktop for testing?
<randomcpp> Cantide, try connecting two mice :p
<Cantide> lol
<nik90|Office> randomcpp: that's too bad. But to your other question, a dialog is used only for confirmation. Login should be inside a pagestack.
<nik90|Office> Cantide: yes try connecting two mice
<nik90|Office> :)
<Cantide> oh, seriously? haha
<nik90|Office> Cantide: I think the other way is to have a multitouch touchpad on your laptop
<Cantide> i'm on a desktop .. okay, i'll try the two mice idea :)
<nerochiaro> zsombi: is there any SDK element I should use as a background for a component ? something that would give me the greyish background that things using MainWindow get
<zsombi> nerochiaro: nope, there's none. Check how the MainWindow gets it. And it would also be the time to report such a need...
<nerochiaro> zsombi: want me to file a bug or something ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: more like a wish item, but yes please :)
<nerochiaro> zsombi: well yeah, but reported as a bug in launchpad
<nerochiaro> right ?
<zsombi> right
<randomcpp> nik90|Office, I'm really sad about that api limitation
<randomcpp> I don't know if it is worth to keep developing this app..:/
<nerochiaro> zsombi: MainView seems to get the color from Theme.palette.normal.background
<randomcpp> nerochiaro, do you want to change the default background color?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: yes, but there's no dedicated component or build element which would go for the background you needed
<nerochiaro> zsombi: just a rectangle with color: Theme.palette.normal.background will do, no ?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i don't see why anything more complicated is needed
<zsombi> nerochiaro: so there's then an SDK elkement, yes :)
<nerochiaro> randomcpp: no, just need to paint something with that color
<zsombi> nerochiaro: in case you nee dgradients, then a bit more, but essentially that's what you need
<randomcpp> if the main view has an id
<nerochiaro> zsombi: do you think we need an sdk element that's basically Rectangle { color: Theme.palette.normal.background } ? i don't think so. for gradients maybe, but at the moment I'll just use a rectangle
<mhall119> zsombi: don't we have UbuntuColors or something for that?
<randomcpp> try to access it with mainViewID.backgroundColor
<zsombi> nerochiaro: then go for it, no need for a dedicated one
<nerochiaro> zsombi: do i need to import anything to be able to use Theme.palette.normal.background ?
<zsombi> mhall119 for simple colors we do have, yes
<mhall119> zsombi: is the default MainView grey one of those simple colors?
<Cantide> oh, Flickable has a property "clip" which does what i wanted '-'
<randomcpp> Rectagle can be transparent backgound: "transparent"
<randomcpp> Cantide, :D
<iBelieve> How can I use QtMobility's organizer API? I'm getting `module "QtMobility.organizer" is not installed`, but i've installed qtdeclarative5-qtorganizer-plugin
<Cantide> on the topic of theme, how do i set my app to use the ubuntu theme? (with the nice purple / orange background etc. )
<zsombi> nerochiaro: Theme.palette would provide you the current theme's palette as I see...
<zsombi> mhall119: depends on teh theme
<iBelieve> Cantide, those colors aren't the ubuntu theme, they're just one specific theme. The Ubuntu theme (Suru) can be any set of gradient colors you want
<iBelieve> Cantide, but to set it, set the backgroundColor, headerColor, and footerColor properties of MainView
<zsombi> mhall: Ambiance's (default) one is grey
<zsombi> mhall119: ^
<Cantide> iBelieve, what are the defaults for the Suru theme?
<iBelieve> Cantide, they're aren't any. The default is just the light gray. But if you mean the one that is used by clock and calendar, and copied by almost every 3rd party app for some reason, I can look them up for you
<Cantide> iBelieve, i'm sorry, i have too many questions :) If the theme is set, with the user's theme be able to overwrite it? (keeping a unified look across the phone)
<Cantide> will the user's *
<iBelieve> Cantide, you can never have too many questions, that's how we learn :) I don't think the user will be able to override it, since it gets hard-coded into the file, but I don't know
<Cantide> oh... i'd like to leave mine unthemed, but then i'd assume that it would get the theme from the user's settings..
<Cantide> but now i think i should copy ubuntu's theme T-T
<iBelieve> Cantide, here are the Suru themes from Clock, Calculator, and File Manager: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5981509/
<Cantide> thanks :)
<iBelieve> Cantide, I'd recommend coming up with your own if you can, it will make your app stand out
<Cantide> is the background an image?
<iBelieve> Cantide, what do you mean?
<iBelieve> Cantide, it's just a gradient from headerColor to backgroundColor to footerColor
<Cantide> oh, i just tried it and i see now - it creates a gradient
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> this is cool :) thanks!
<iBelieve> Cantide, you could easily add a background image if you wanted to though
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> i like these gradients
<Cantide> and i still live in the 80s where filesize and resources matter to me >_>
<iBelieve> How can I use QtMobility's organizer API? I'm getting `module "QtMobility.organizer" is not installed`, but i've installed qtdeclarative5-qtorganizer-plugin
<randomcpp> iBelieve, strange there's not QtMobility in Qt5.0 in the docs :/
<iBelieve> randomcpp, what do you mean?  I was given a link to http://doc.qt.digia.com/qtmobility-1.2/organizer.html, and I think that QtOrganizer is going to be used in the calendar app
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i think the share component itself is ready for a review, the MR is here https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-extras/share-component/+merge/179688 who do you think is best qualified to take a look at it ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: I can have a look at it, and it would be good if gusch or renato did too, seeing that it will be used in gallery and media player apps
<gusch> nerochiaro:
<zsombi> nik90: nik90|Office: ping
<gusch> nerochiaro oSoMoN ok - I'll look at it too
<Cantide> randomcpp, nik90|Office - two mice control just one cursor -.-
<gusch> nerochiaro: it's copied, but should the copyright be updated?
<iBelieve> randomcpp, in case you're curious, I figured it out. Those docs are old, it should be import QtOrganizer 5.0
<nerochiaro> gusch: good point, let me have a look at it
<nerochiaro> gusch: copyright fixed
<randomcpp> Cantide, did you really try? lol
<Cantide> i thought you were serious! -_-
<Cantide> haha :)
<randomcpp> ahahahaah
<Cantide> so there's no way to test on the desktop? does an image element zoom by default?
<randomcpp> try control+mouse scroll
<iBelieve> Cantide, could you add a keyboard input for testing?
<randomcpp> iBelieve, http://qt-project.org/wiki/Qt-Add-ons-Modules
<iBelieve> randomcpp, thanks. it looks like everything from QtMobility got split into their own modules
<Cantide> iBelieve, I'm not sure what you mean. I thought maybe there would be a modifier key - such as holding control while dragging with the mouse
<randomcpp> iBelieve, https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtpim/blobs/master/examples/organizer/qmlorganizerlistview/qmlorganizerlistview.qml
<gusch> nerochiaro: so this is for photos only?
<randomcpp> here you go I think
<iBelieve> Cantide, what I mean is can you add a key handler to zoom when Ctrl & + are pressed? Would that be good enough for testing?
<Cantide> That would, but i've no idea how to do it :<
<Cantide> also, how would i know that zoom will work on the phone?
<Cantide> i guess i could just ask someone to test the app '-';;
<iBelieve> Cantide, here is an example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5981600/
<Cantide> thanks
<iBelieve> Cantide, yeah, you could use that to test zooming in general, then have somebody with a phone test your touch zoom implementation
<Cantide> is touch zoom enabled by default on images?
<iBelieve> randomcpp, thanks for the info
<iBelieve> Cantide, no idea - I don't have a device either
<Cantide> hmm, that code doesn't seem to do anything when i placed it in the image element :<
<Cantide> okay, i will forget zoom for now - it's not too important anyway
<nerochiaro> gusch: yeah, that's exactly the same stuff as share-app
<nerochiaro> gusch: oSoMoN: need to briefly go offline, i'll be back later to have a look at your comments
 * Cantide shares his homemade pizza
<nerochiaro> gusch: the improvements you pointed out I think should be filed in a separate bug and taken care of separately. they are good suggestions but i am simply porting the existing code to a component at the moment
<gusch> nerochiaro: ok - what about my comment before?
<nerochiaro> gusch: that seems valid, need to have a look
<gusch> nerochiaro: and copyright of C++ is ok to be 2012?
<nerochiaro> gusch: probably not, i'll change that too
<nerochiaro> gusch: i also forgot to remove imagefilehack.* from the plugin, doing that too
<WebbyIT> dpm: Riccardo answered me that until Saturday he fixs the bug
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: I added some comments too, going offline now, are you working tomorrow?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'm not
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'll address them today
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: ok, thanks
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: and i'll submit the MR for gallery too
<dpm> WebbyIT, perfect!
<WebbyIT> dpm, have a nice evening, see you tomorrow :D
<mihir> dpm:  Why did jenkins failedcould you help me to figure out ?
<mihir> https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calculator-app/1210873
<gusch> EOD
<dpm> hi mihir, I'm not sure why Jenkins failed, sorry :/ - could you perhaps explain the exact issue to balloons? He should be able to help you out there.
 * balloons looks
<mihir> dpm:  It was success , I just added autopilot test
<mihir> balloons: could you help me ?
<nerochiaro> renato: do you remember how to generate the initial .pot file for a i18n of an app
<nerochiaro> ?
<balloons> mihir, your autopilot testcase doesn't pass as-is.. did you run it before pushing it?
<balloons> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-calculator-app-saucy-amd64-ci/69/console
<renato> nerochiaro, no but the media-player app has the command into the CMakeList.txt
<renato> let me check
<balloons> mihir, I redid the test run, you can see the failures now
<renato> nerochiaro, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5981907/
<nerochiaro> renato: but that doesn't generate the initial .pot file, no ?
<renato> it does
<nerochiaro> renato: i don't understand. how do you run that ? with cmake ?
<renato> in the mp project if you type: "make mediaplayer-app.pot"
<renato> it will create the pot file
<renato> but if you want generate the pot manually you can type the command:
<renato> ${XGETTEXT_EXECUTABLE} --c++ --qt --add-comments=TRANSLATORS --keyword=tr --keyword=tr:1,2 -D ${CMAKE_SOURCE_DIR} -s -p ${CMAKE_CURRENT_SOURCE_DIR} -o mediaplayer-app.pot ${I18N_SRCS}
<renato> replacing the variables with the correct values
<iBelieve> nik90, ping
<renato> nerochiaro, this is the full cmake file: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5981909/
<mihir> balloons: this is what I have added in autopilot
<mihir> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5981924/
<nerochiaro> renato: ok, but how do you run cmake in a way that it creates or updates the .pot file ?
<renato> in the media player you run: make mediaplayer-app.pot
<renato> nerochiaro, because of the custom target
<renato> add_custom_command(TARGET ${POT_FILE} ...)
<nerochiaro> renato: ah, that worked. thanks !
<balloons> mihir, in your branch, your python syntax looks off
<mihir> balloons: Gotcha modified and pushed again
<balloons> mihir, try running your testcase locally and get it working the way you want.
<balloons> kk
<mihir> waiting for jenkins too run
<balloons> k, it's running again
<mihir> balloons: okay thank you :)
<mihir> balloons: how can I see console log ?
<randomcpp> does anyone know if jquery works with qtjs?
 * nik90 is happy to see the list of app growing at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AppShowdownList
<Cantide> yeah, i added my new idea, and it hasn't been shot down yet nor has it been revealed that anyone else is doing the same thing :)
<randomcpp> nik90, I think that forcing the upload is useless http://www.theverge.com/2013/7/30/4570610/instagram-deleting-photos-from-instance-windows-phone-app
<randomcpp> I think I'll need to find another app to create
<nik90> randomcpp: yes I wouldnt recommend forcing the upload. It is similar to the whatsapp situation.
<nik90> I guess you need to find another app
<randomcpp> unless I upload photos to other services
<nik90> randomcpp: the other attractive services are google+, flickr although not sure if google+ provides a upload api
<nik90> Cantide: pardon me, what was your idea. I am overwhelmed with seeing too many apps and hence cant remember every one :D
<Cantide> i had many :) some failed before they took off; the latest one, which seems to be going fine so far, is "Subway Savvy"
<Cantide> a map viewing program
<Cantide> I'm currently in Inkscape making my first SVG
<nik90> Cantide: ah yes, I added that app idea as well to the list :). Where do you plan to get data for subway stations around the world or is this localised to some country?
<Cantide> nik90, for now I'm going to do Busan, South Korea as my test data
<Cantide> as for getting the subway info - much can be found searching online
<Cantide> there are many jpegs and pngs floating around
<nik90> Cantide: nice
<Cantide> i'll have to painstakingly create svgs though
<balloons> mihir, you get everything merged?
<Cantide> as for the language info... i haven't quite figured that out. I'm comfortable inputting the Korean, but for other languages I'll need help
<mihir> balloons:  yeah it ran successfully :)
<nik90> Cantide: but do they also provide subways leaving at different times? Or is this the subway station map?
<Cantide> perhaps I can create a system with user-supplied data eventually
<Cantide> just a subway station map, regardless of train times
<Cantide> although the trains in Korea run pretty much every few minutes during the day - i'd have to find out about other countries
<Cantide> but that's beyond the scope of my app
<Cantide> nik90, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/36318710/Screenshot%20from%202013-08-13%2021%3A01%3A20.png '-';;; some early work
<nik90> Cantide: ah ok
<nik90> Cantide: I understand better now
 * nik90|Dinner is going for dinner
<Cantide> :)
<xqwzts> 21:51:06      nik90 | randomcpp: yes I wouldnt recommend forcing the upload. It is similar to the whatsapp situation.
<xqwzts> nik90|Dinner: what is the whatsapp situation?
<xqwzts> I was tempted to see how difficult it would be to use yowsup as a backend
<xqwzts> and I think it should be straightforward?
<xqwzts> [works fine on meego, and i believe someone got a cli frontend running too]
<randomcpp> yowsup?
<nik90|Dinner> xqwzts: there is no official whatsapp api. That said people have reverse engineered it but I wouldnt make an app of it since they can shut it down easily.
<Cantide> yeah, i wanted to do one for KakaoTalk - so i emailed them asking if they had an API, and their response was way off saying something about Ubuntu not being part of their philosophy or some such nonsense
<xqwzts> nik90|Dinner, randomcpp: yowsup is a whatsapp backend that's been running for the past year or so
<xqwzts> it has its flaws but its better than nothing
<xqwzts> Originally written for the N9 as Wazapp
<Cantide> Kakao is much better than whatsapp though... pity only my Korean friends use it :< and it doesn't seem to have an API, and they're not very helpful in responding to emails.
<xqwzts> then the creator split the backend into yowsup to make it easier to port
<xqwzts> its written in python iirc
<xqwzts> so should run just fine on Ubuntu Touch
<xqwzts> hmm, does ubuntu touch use telepathy as its messaging backend?
<randomcpp> does anyone have a link to the AppShowdownList?
<randomcpp> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AppShowdownList
<Cantide> thanks :)
<randomcpp> Cantide, np :)
<om26er> boiko_, ping
<boiko_> om26er: pong
<om26er> boiko_, I try to create a new sms and the send button does not lighten up ?
<boiko_> om26er: is that on a device with a simcard?
<om26er> boiko_, yes, and calling is pretty much working atleast I think it is
<boiko_> om26er: it only enables the send button if there is a destinatary and a non-empty message
<om26er> boiko_, yes, I am also typing a message text as well
<boiko_> om26er: that's weird, it should enable the button then
<om26er> just rebooted the phone and still the same...while I can make calls
<boiko_> om26er: so, how did you get to the conversation screen? did you click on a previous conversation or were you trying to compose a new message?
<om26er> boiko_, I am composing a new message
<om26er> boiko_, I just tried and seems I can send the sms if there is an old conversation happened with a contact
<boiko_> om26er: let me try here
<boiko_> om26er: confirmed, I will fix this
<om26er> boiko_, thanks
<boiko_> om26er: one thing is: we could have catch this regression earlier if we had an autopilot test for this, but we didn't have because in the autopilot env the modem is not connected/registered
<boiko_> om26er: so maybe this is a testcase to be added to connected tests?
<om26er> boiko_, yeah, it was detected by the connected-tests ;)
<boiko_> om26er: great! :)
<randomcpp> nik90|Dinner, I found what to do instead of instatouch
<nik90|Dinner> randomcpp: what's your new idea?
<randomcpp> an app for recipes (still need a name), I also found a service for searching recipes, so it will have a search feature
<nik90> randomcpp: nice!
<randomcpp> is it? :)
<nik90> randomcpp: It depends on what integrations and features you can add to it.
<nik90> randomcpp: start brainstorming some use case scenarios (stories) and then go with it
<nik90> perhaps sending a recipe to a friend email , twitter (using friends service)
<randomcpp> sharing is in my todo list
<randomcpp> I'll write a reddit post anytime soon
<Cantide> randomcpp, cool :) I have a need for something like that currently :)
<randomcpp> Cantide, thanks, I love cooking and that's what I need to
<randomcpp> too*
<randomcpp> I think it's more useful than a instahipster app :)
<Cantide> randomcpp, will it link to a centralised database, so that all users can see all the recipes?
<Cantide> where will that database be stored? >.<
<randomcpp> the recipes you write will be stored on u1
<Cantide> so your own recipes then?
<nik90> randomcpp: is there any online place where we can find more recipes perhaps to extend the collection?
<randomcpp> I think I'll use this http://food2fork.com
<randomcpp> (it's the most open (in terms of n° of api call) and free API I found)
<randomcpp> still need to think the process, but after you find a recipe you can save it on your device and keep it for offline use also
<randomcpp> and be able to edit if you want
<nik90> randomcpp: okay. Slowly (may be after the showdown) you can continue to add more online sources if you find them. Like plugins which users can enable/disable
<randomcpp> or buy a small VPS and create my own search engine to collect recipes from all over the world :D
<nik90> xqwzts: btw I was the one who commented on your blog.
<nik90> randomcpp: one step at a time :)
<randomcpp> nik90, Cantide do you have any suggestion for a name?
<xqwzts> ah thanks for that nik90
<xqwzts> I did read the navigation page you linked to, but had already written the basic tabs so just dumped a pagestack above them for the menu
<xqwzts> changing the order into the one you suggested should be trivial, will get to it on the next revision.
<Cantide> randomcpp, i'd need some food for thought :p
<Cantide> j/k, I'm not sure, i meant i'd have to think about it :)
<xqwzts> but i think other phones tend to have that "tabs with back buttonC" combo
<xqwzts> e.g windows phone
<nik90> xqwzts: true, but we should try to stick to the ubuntu phone design philosophy for bug free experience when using sdk compoenents
<xqwzts> sure, and for a unified look+feel
<nik90> xqwzts: Whenever I do something not supported by the sdk, it leads to a usage bug. So I stick to what is recommended by them
<xqwzts> thanks for pointing it out btw
<xqwzts> ah im pretty sure it's supported by the sdk, working fine so far, seems to be against the usability concept
<nik90> xqwzts: np :)
<nik90> xqwzts: looking forward to trying it out
<xqwzts> in any case, will switch it around
<xqwzts> cheers
<xqwzts> just applied for the rottentomatoes api access, so should be playing with either that or u1db next
<nik90> xqwzts: cool
<randomcpp> Cantide, what about 'ricettarium'?
<randomcpp> fake latin names are the best >.<
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> A catchy English name would probably be best
<Cantide> "Recipe Rebel"
<Cantide> idk :)
<Cantide> "Raring Recipes" xD
<randomcpp> Saucy Recipes
<randomcpp> lol
<Cantide> hahaha
<Cantide> nice :)
<Cantide> or just call it something like "Food for thought"
<Cantide> i like puns :)
<boiko_> om26er_: it got broken when we migrated to use the approach of replacing the header with a custom one, I am trying to get that fixed
<mefrio> hey guys I just noticed there is a Mac app with the same name of the app I am developing for the showdown contest. Are there any problems with it?
<nik90> mefrio: app name :) ? Also if it is just the name, it can be changed later on as well I suppose. Best to avoid same names for various reasons.
<nik90> like searching google for your app but instead finding the mac app
<mefrio> nik90, the problem is that Memories for Mac is like what I am developing for Ubuntu Touch :S anyway I would not change it as I just published something with the name Memories...
<randomcpp> Cantide, SaucyBacon !??!
<Cantide> :D
<randomcpp> nik90, is it ok as an app name 'SaucyBacon' ? or jono will sue me?
<nik90> randomcpp: hehe. jono will be amused :)
<jono> randomcpp, love it!
<jono> :-)
<randomcpp> great, I'll go for it :D I'm already writing the app idea post on reddit
<b0bben> hey all
<b0bben> why isn't there a template for mixing c++/qml in the SDK?
<b0bben> i rly need to be able to do setContextProperty on my custom c++ modules, can't seem to find a way to do it with the new only-qml templates :/
<randomcpp> ok I posted my idea on reddit :)
<Cantide> randomcpp, I don't see it :< link?
<randomcpp> I don't see it too
<randomcpp> http://redd.it/1kb1rb
<randomcpp> I don't know why
<Cantide> i used the "submit a new text post" on the right-hand side
<Cantide> and it worked for me >.<
<randomcpp> Yeah that's what I did
<Cantide> hmm, then i have no idea :( I'm actually new to reddit - i joined to take part in this app showdown
<Cantide> so i don't know much about it :<
<xqwzts> it might have been flagged by the spam filter? try messaging the subreddit mods?
<randomcpp> but it works with the link I gave you?
<Cantide> randomcpp, but that's a direct link to it i guess... not on the ubuntu app showdown subreddit thingy
<xqwzts> yes the link works fine
<randomcpp> xqwzts, Cantide I don't know, it's the first I post something on reddit
<xqwzts> randomcpp: I suspect if you just created a reddit account and posted it immediatly it could just be the spam filter acting up.
<randomcpp> nope, I had the account for a long time
<xqwzts> you can drop the moderators a line http://www.reddit.com/message/compose?to=%2Fr%2Fubuntuappshowdown
<randomcpp> I will
<mefrio> would a delte badge like the one showed here fit with the HIGs? http://imagebin.org/267472
<Cantide> randomcpp, or maybe try deleting the post and creating another one (copying the contents out first, of course)
<xqwzts> mefrio: I was planning on having that same functionality [delete badge on an item in a grid]... so I would hope so :)
<mefrio> xqwzts, ok :)  here it is the badge itself http://imagebin.org/267471
<nik90> mefrio: One thought, you definitely need a new background gradient. Pretty much all apps now use the same purple to pink gradient. Need some other refresing color :)
<mefrio> nik90, I think I would try to make something with brow...
<xqwzts> nik90: I thought that was the Ubuntu Touch theme?
<nik90> xqwzts: It was the color given for the clock app. But other core apps are using different colours.
<nik90> xqwzts: You get to define it yourself with just 3 lines of code
<xqwzts> ah ok, I thought they were shooting for a unified color scheme, much nicer that we can change
<randomcpp> nik90, do posts on /r/ubuntuappshowdown need to be approved?
<nik90> randomcpp: nope
<randomcpp> :/
<randomcpp> i've posted my idea btw http://redd.it/1kb4sk
<nik90> randomcpp: yeah its wierd your post is not showing up
<nik90> randomcpp: please check with dpm or mhall119 when you find time. Not sure if any of them are online now
<randomcpp> ok tomorrow I'll ask them
<mefrio> nik90, what do you think about that? http://imagebin.org/267474
<nik90> mefrio: oooh that's interesting (the good way)
<mefrio> :D
<xqwzts> nik90: do you have any idea if they ubuntu-sdk can be used from a non-ubuntu distro?
<xqwzts> ive got a crunchbang vm on my work machine, interested in using that when i can
<xqwzts> I assume it's just a matter of finding the ubuntu qml components?
<nik90> xqwzts: not to my knowledge since you need to pretty much port all the packages that they modified to that distro. I suppose it can be done but would be difficult
<xqwzts> ah alrighty
<nik90> xqwzts: that said I am not really the right person to talk about packages. Terrible at them.
<xqwzts> not worth it i guess
<nik90> xqwzts: yes
<xqwzts> ill see if i can sneak a ubuntu vm on there then
<Cantide> randomcpp, did you try deleting the post and reposting it?
<randomcpp> Cantide, yep
<randomcpp> no success
<Cantide> :'(
<mhall119> randomcpp: no appoval necessary
<randomcpp> so what's wrong with my post? :/
<nik90> mhall119: ah there you are :) Hope you had a nice a conference!
<mhall119> randomcpp: not sure...maybe it'll just take a minute to show up
<mhall119> nik90: it was great, the XDA community is fantastic
<nik90> mhall119: Did they like your XDA app you made?
<mhall119> nik90: seemed to, I'm hoping that some of them will help expand it
<randomcpp> good night guys
<randomcpp> thanks for you help :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-08-14
<weblife> I feel like my deploy is taking longer than ever ...
<weblife> making me think something in version change is effecting my node-app revision, crossing fingers
<mihir_> Good Morning all :)
<dpm> good morning mihir_ :)
<dpm> good morning all
<mihir_> dpm: I had discussion with boiko yesterday regarding this MR https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calculator-app/1210873/+merge/179684
<mihir_> Do you have few mins to talk ?
<dpm> mihir_, sure
<mihir_> dpm: it's valid bug or not first of all , and how should it behave in our case
<dpm> mihir_, it's a valid bug. Just a small detail: you're referring to operands where it should be operators. I.e. in "5 + 3" the operator is "+" and the operands are 5 and 3
<dpm> mihir_, I've updated the bug description to make it clearer, but it's indeed a valid bug, well spotted!
<dpm> bug 1210873
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1210873 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Need to enter an operand before using an operator" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1210873
<mihir_> dpm: Got it :)
<mihir_> And also I have pushed the MR :) If you try to look at it :)
<dpm> mihir_, the branch looks ok to me. Approved, good work! :)
<mihir_> dpm:  Thank  you :)
<mihir_> dpm: we won't get edge if this campigne don't get succeed :(
<mihir_> I mean edge in the marke
<mihir_> market*
<dpm> mihir_, yeah, although, in a way, the campaign has already been a huge success: we've broken several crowdfunding records and the interest in Ubuntu has been huge!
<dpm> mihir_, as the next bug to squash, would you be interested in working on bug 1211262 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1211262 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Calculator app] Show '0' on a blank calculation" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1211262
<mihir_> dpm: that I understood , but as far as I read that , it says if they didn't success in campigne there won't be edge in world :(
<mihir_> dpm:  Looking into bug
<mihir_> dpm: I am trying for that bug only.
<dpm> mihir_, yeah, that's the case unfortunately, but we're well on our way to break the next crowdfunding record. Thanks for looking at the bug!
<dpm> Really nice to see we're squashing all those bugs one by one
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey dpm
<randomcpp> how do I include u1db in a js source file?
<gusch> oSoMoN: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-cmake-cleanup/+merge/180049
<oSoMoN> gusch: sure
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Soyuz TM-25 landing day!
<oSoMoN> gusch: commented
<gusch> oSoMoN: I'll check that
<randomcpp> does anyone know if it's possible to use c++qt classes with js?
<oSoMoN> randomcpp: you can expose C++ classes to QML if you write a plugin
<oSoMoN> randomcpp: see http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/qtqml-modules-cppplugins.html
<randomcpp> oSoMoN, are u1db classes already exposed?
<randomcpp> I mean I must put all u1db types in the qml source or I can use them from js?
<dpm> zsombi, thanks a lot for triaging and assigning bug 1209403 :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1209403 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Tab header collides with pagestack header while using background gradients in mainview" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1209403
<dpm> kalikiana, here's a question for you regarding using U1DB in JS ^^
<zsombi> dpm welcome :)
<oSoMoN> randomcpp: there is already a u1db QML plugin, you can use it directly from there
<kalikiana> randomcpp: libu1db-qt5-examples
<kalikiana> there's a number of examples in qml
<oSoMoN> kalikiana: is http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/u1db-qt5/tutorial.html up-to-date? just found it by googling for doc
<kalikiana> in fact it's mainly optimized for qml - it's just by accident that it works in c++ :-P
<randomcpp> kalikiana, ah ok thank you :)
<kalikiana> oSoMoN: yes. it is just unfortunately hard to find, but I hear dpm may be improving that :-D
<mihir_> dpm: MR for today : https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calculator-app/1211262/+merge/180071
<mihir_> dpm: you there ?
<dpm> kalikiana, you hear well, but it might take a few days :)
<kalikiana> btw if anyone is interested, u1db remote sync API is landing as we speak
<kalikiana> consider that a teaser
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> mihir_, wow, that was quick, you rock!
 * dpm looks at MR
<randomcpp> great :) will it be available in the sdk ppa?
<kalikiana> yep
<mihir_> dpm: I just tried to use existing var's instead of creating new one :)
<mihir_> dpm: I would suggest to rename PencilVisible to FirstCalculation or NewCalculation..what do you ?
<mihir_> WebbyIT: Hi, good Morning :)
<dpm> mihir_, approved, nice work! I think changing it to NewCalculation makes sense, but I would double-check with WebbyIT, as IIRC, he introduced the variable
<mihir_> yeah WebbyIT created that var i rem his MR.
<dpm> mihir_, would you fancy working on bug 1207687 or bug 1188292 next?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1207687 in Ubuntu Calculator App "First swipe up (and down) doesn't work" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207687
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1188292 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Saved calculations are lost when the app is closed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1188292
<dpm> You might need a device to reproduce those bugs, though
<WebbyIT> hi mihir_ , hi dpm, yes, I think that NewCalculation can be a good name, pencil is not visible if is a new calc :)
<mihir_> I don't have device (
<mihir_> Hmm WebbyIT shall I merge with my MR...would it be okay ?
<WebbyIT> mihir_, yes, sure
<mihir_> WebbyIT:  can i push it again ?
<mihir_> dpm:  bug 1207687 i looked into this issue , but I felt the problem is with Listview or SDK project i debugged more than 3-4 hours
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1207687 in Ubuntu Calculator App "First swipe up (and down) doesn't work" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207687
<WebbyIT> mihir_, mark as need fixing and push again
<dpm> zsombi, kalikiana or bzoltan, do you know what the issue with bug 1207687 on the calculator app might be? A couple of folks have pointed out it might be an issue with swiping on the SDK, but I don't really have an idea what it might be?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1207687 in Ubuntu Calculator App "First swipe up (and down) doesn't work" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207687
<WebbyIT> dpm, on bug 1203090 I'm waiting boiko that has to speak with SDK team, and on bug 1210082 I want to wait Ferrazzo's fixing, because he has to rewrite a lot of function in formula.js
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1203090 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Calculator app] Tapping on numbers should exit label edit" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1203090
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1210082 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Change of sign operation only works from the second operand onwards" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1210082
<dpm> WebbyIT, cool, thanks a lot for the update
<WebbyIT> dpm, about bug 1198842, can we hide the keyboard?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1198842 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Calculator app] Keyboard partly overlaps keypad instead of covering it" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1198842
<mihir_> WebbyIT: Your device works with Ubuntu touch ???
<WebbyIT> mihir_, no :(
<dpm> mihir_, I think for bug 1188292 you might be able to reproduce the behaviour on the desktop by issuing SIGKILL (see Nick Skagg's comment). Would you be interested on working on this one or any of the other open bugs that are not yet assigned?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1188292 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Saved calculations are lost when the app is closed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1188292
<mihir_> dpm:  let me look at all open bugs :)
<dpm> awesome :)
<WebbyIT> mihir_, I spent saturday night to trying to do a porting, but without success... I'll wait someone on XDA
<mihir_> dpm:  Could you please approve my MR i renamed the variable name
<mihir_> WebbyIT: Okay..I want to order my Nexus
<dpm> WebbyIT, I'm not sure I understand the question, what do you mean with "can we hide the keyboard"? Whether we can do it manually or whether it is hidden for us when the focus is lost?
<dpm> WebbyIT, tmoenicke_ is the expert on the touch keyboard, he should be able to help with any questions
<WebbyIT> dpm, When you edit a label you don't need calcKeyboard, so we can check if there is labelFocus and then hide the calcKeyboard
<WebbyIT> dpm, ok, thanks
<mihir_> dpm: that MR merged without new changes..what shall I do now ?
<dpm> mihir_, yeah, Jenkins was exceptionally quicker than us today and already merged it in :/ - no worries, just send a new MR with the variable name change
<WebbyIT> mihir_, change property var pencilVisible in property bool pencilVisible
<WebbyIT> mihir_, more performance :)
<mihir_> WebbyIT:  I didi it :)
<WebbyIT> mihir_, great :D
<mihir_> dpm: I can't push in same branch ?
<mihir_> WebbyIT: also modified other places you used the same variable :)
<WebbyIT> mihir_, great work :D
<dpm> mihir_, I would have thought so, but it seems LP did not update the diff: https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calculator-app/1211262/+merge/180071
<mihir_> dpm:  anyways will push new MR :)
<dpm> ok, cool
<mihir_> dpm: could you approve this MR please ? https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calculator-app/1211262-changedVarName/+merge/180075
 * dpm looks
<dpm> mihir_, could you make the description of the merge proposal a bit more detailed? E.g. explaining why the change was necessary?
<mihir_> dpm: Sure updating :)
<mihir_> dpm: done :)
<dpm> mihir_, thanks. I added a comment to the MR, it's just a nitpick, but if you could fix it, that'd be great
<mihir_> dpm:  sure I would
<mihir_> dpm:  I am trying add comments so that ohter can understand properly.
<dpm> that's great
<mihir_> dpm: pushed :)
<dpm> mihir_, and approved, thanks!
<mihir_> dpm:  Thank you :)
<dpm> WebbyIT, mihir_, you guys are really rocking it. Not counting wishlist, fix committed and incomplete bugs, we've only got 7 bugs to go to finish the app! \o/
<mihir_> dpm:  Thanks a lot for your support :)
<gusch> oSoMoN: I pushed an update, and jenkins should be done with it soon ...
<randomcpp> nik90, my post still doesn't show up in the reddit feed :/ anyway, I think today or 16th august I'll write a blog post
<dpm> randomcpp, I assume you mean the ubuntuappshowdown reddit? Let me see if it's on the moderation queue
<randomcpp> dpm yes!
<oSoMoN> gusch|lunch: seen that, I’m waiting for jenkins to approve
<dpm> randomcpp, for some reason there were a few posts in the moderation queue, which I just approved. Could you refresh the http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/ page and check if your post is there?
<randomcpp> oh finally :), thank you so much dpm
<randomcpp> that's SaucyBacon my app
<dpm> nice :)
<randomcpp> is there anything like a gtkcombobox in qml?
<mihir_> dpm: 1188292 I am trying this but not able to reproduce :(
<randomcpp> or anything that behaves in that way
<mihir_> i did run from my konsole and killed the process too
<dpm> randomcpp, you might want to run the gallery app to see all the available SDK controls
<dpm> mihir_, perhaps a workaround was added already and calculations are saved every time the equal is pressed? You might want to have a look at the code to see if someone already did that and the bug can be closed
<mihir_> dpm: I guess now it's storing on Component.onDestruction
<mihir_> that's Listview would you mind to test it once on your device?
<dpm> mihir_, yeah, I'm finally updating my device now, but it might take a bit. I'm on a slow connection still for a few days, and I don't have much dowload bandwidth
<mihir_> dpm:  gotcha..no issues :)
<mihir_> if anybody else can do a favor for us that would be greta
<mihir_> great*
<Cantide> randomcpp, i finally see your post on reddit :) congratulations~
<mihir_> WebbyIT: are you done with this or working 179672 ??
<randomcpp> Cantide, it was in the moderation queue :)
<Cantide> :)
<dpm> yeah, if anyone can't see their posts in reddit for some reason, please ping me or jono, as they might be stuck in the moderation queue
<dpm> (for the appshowdown subreddit)
<Cantide> i didn't know there was such a thing :)
<Cantide> haha, good save :)
<dpm> yeah, it's to prevent spam, but I don't know why 4 or 5 non-spam posts landed there recently
<randomcpp> I need this -> http://design.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/combo_button.png :/
<Cantide> oh, that's handy, randomcpp :o
<oSoMoN> gusch|lunch: ap tests failed for your MR, but that looks unrelated to the changes, I’ll let you request a re-run
<xqwzts> randomcpp: Can't you get a similar functionality using the ValueSelect component?
<randomcpp> ValueSelector?
<randomcpp> xqwzts, I don't think I can use valueselector outside a List { }
<xqwzts> I'm using it in a Popover
<xqwzts> I don't think popups inherit from list
<xqwzts> so it might be doable
<randomcpp> where can I find more Flickable examples?
<xqwzts> I don't know if I've hit a bug or I'm just building things wrong, but I'm having a problem with my titles overlapping when I push a new page to a PageStack
<xqwzts> if anyone has the time to take a look I'd appreciate the help
<randomcpp> does anyone know how to automatically resize a Flickable item?
<Cantide> not sure...
<Cantide> but i'm using this:
<Cantide>           Flickable {                 clip: true;                width: parent.width; height: parent.height;                contentWidth: map.width; contentHeight: map.height
<Cantide> where "map" is the image i'm loading
<Cantide> don't know if that helps at all :S
<xqwzts> slight follow-up on above: it seems the theming is a bit broken [?]
<timp> xqwzts: are you using a background gradient when you have the overlapping titles?
<xqwzts> timp: yes
<timp> xqwzts: ok. That's a bug I'm working on now to fix. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1209403
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1209403 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Tab header collides with pagestack header while using background gradients in mainview" [High,In progress]
<xqwzts> great!
<xqwzts> yup that's exactly it
<xqwzts> there's another themeing related issue btw, the auto-selected font color
<xqwzts> with my gradient the theme decides my font should be white, which means toolbar/popover text is not visible
<xqwzts> could you point out where the source for Theme is? [if that's the right place to look]
<xqwzts> I could try and tinker a bit
<nik90> timp: I was able to provide you with sample code this time :)
 * nik90 is available the entire day to help today
<nik90> Hi xqwzts_
<bobweaver> hey nik90  :)
<nik90> bobweaver: hi :)
<bobweaver> nik90,  you ever use bitrock ?
<xqwzts_> Hey nik90
<nik90> bobweaver: no what is it?
<bobweaver> nik90,  it is a cross platform installer with a gui
<bobweaver> it is super easy to use and makes packaging of any app for any distro and any OS easy and makes me want to eat pie (I only eat pie when happy :) )
<bobweaver> nik90,  it is what QtCreator uses to install there stuff on endusers machine
<nik90> wow that's cool
<bobweaver> yeah it is I just got a free license from them because my stuff is lgpl and gpl and well open/free software.  else it is like 1000 usd for it
<bobweaver> but there is a eval version also
<bobweaver> nik90,  I am uploading a video of it and will pass to you when done.  Hows school ?  good I hope.
<nik90> bobweaver: good. Busy with internship. But trying to squeeze time to help with app showdown :)
<nik90> bobweaver: but today I am off. So doing some stuff before tomorrow :P
<bobweaver> Oh yeah I forgot that that was going on.  you got a app for it ?
<bobweaver> nik90,  could you interen for canonical ?
<bobweaver> and get credits ?
<nik90> bobweaver: I am one of the judges, so cannot enter the competition myself.
<bobweaver> I know that fsf has a program like that
<nik90> bobweaver: that said this is still something I do in my free time, I am happy the way it is.
<nik90> fsf?
<nik90> bobweaver: intern for canonical wouldnt help since my study is aerospace engineering.
<nik90> bobweaver: If I was a computer science student, it would be my dream job
<bobweaver> .... I guess not.  I am glad that you are happy bob likes to see people happy
<nik90> :)
<bobweaver> nik90,  know anything about replacing screens ?
<bobweaver> like for a n4 ?
<nik90> bobweaver: ooh no idea. Never had a cracked screen until now.so no experience with that
<bobweaver> I have a extra that is just sitting around that has a cracked screen.  that I would sell for like 50 usd .... but for you .... free
<bobweaver> screens for it are like 100 usd it is crazy
<nik90> ah
 * bobweaver has the white one what was out for a month 
<bobweaver> sucks that I am not getting my 2 phones that I was hopping for though.  oh well  I will use the money in other places
<bobweaver> edge ^^
<nik90> edge ^^
<bobweaver> yeah I gave the money for the 2 phones
<nik90> double edge
<bobweaver> like a razor :)
<bobweaver> wait dang double un-Aundrea's
<bobweaver> double entendre*
<randomcpp> Cantide, thanks but I have inside the flickable a column that changes its height dynamically and calling flickable.contentHeight = .. causes a "binding loop"
<bobweaver> randomcpp,  make a function for it ?
<bobweaver> if (this === whatever) return this else return foo    that is what I do for images that are not loading when url is not there.  in some of my apps.  you know to get around the "binding loop"
<randomcpp> I'll try again thanks
<bobweaver> randomcpp,  I would use QtQuick.Window and use the Screen.width  to make my checks and resize that why with a function and call that function in contentWidth: property
<Cantide> randomcpp, oh :( then i don't know :(
<bobweaver> either that or make a c++ plugin that knows the size of everything and can tell if app is for android x or whatever maybe use Qt.platform  also so resizing in different formfactors is easy. could be read across dbus (or something like that):)
<bobweaver> randomcpp,  here is a video that I made about QScreen Class and using it in qml.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38w0XWHuFcA
<randomcpp> thanks :)
<bobweaver> np have a good one :)
<mihir_> dpm: Let me know once you are done with the testing that bug on device :)
<mihir_> dpm: will be back online after few hours :)
<dpm> thanks mihir_!
<boiko> dpm: mihir_ hello
<mihir_> boiko: Hi, Good Morning :)
<boiko> morning :)
<mihir_> boiko:  How are you ?
<boiko> mihir_: good, thanks, and you?
<mihir_> boiko: doing great :) will leave from office to home in half an hour :)
<boiko> mihir_: nice! I am just starting my day here :)
<mihir_> boiko: good :)
<boiko> mihir_: dpm: so, the fix for having a zero by default, I think we could have used that to get also a proper fix for the operation before digit bug
<boiko> such that inputing "*3" would mean "0*3", this would be a more clear behavior IMO
<boiko> but now we got the two separate fixes merged already
<gusch> om26er: ping
<om26er> gusch, pong
 * om26er guesses its about the failures
<gusch> om26er: yep
<gusch> om26er: I have quite some trouble to detect when dialogs, popups etc are finished in showing up
<om26er> gusch, I think the situation is good now
<om26er> ah, different problem :)
<om26er> gusch, I think we can use opacity ?
<gusch> om26er: so far we tested the opacity
<gusch> om26er: but it seems the implementation changed
<gusch> om26er: and it's not the dialog/popup to be animated anymore, but the content/internal
<gusch> om26er: and I don't know how to detect that
<om26er> gusch, can't we rely on visible ?
<gusch> om26er: I'm close to simply add sleeps there
<om26er> gusch, I can look at that, maybe if I come from a different angle we may find a better way around this
<gusch> om26er: I'd say no - as visible is set true at the beginning of the animation
<gusch> om26er: https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-atests-edit-popover/+merge/180063
<bobweaver> could you set the x value to be off screen ?
<bobweaver> and also the opacity to be 0
<bobweaver> then OnLoaded change them things. So that there is no troubles with Mouse area also
<dpm> boiko, makes sense. It might be worth filing a bug for it and we can perhaps take care of it in a later iteration?
<om26er> gusch, I don't see anything particularly bad there?
<om26er> gusch, in the first run mako had some issue, and in the second try the armhf build failed
<om26er> not the armhf build rather the build that was supposed to be used by test runner
<gusch> om26er: that's the branch, where I try to fix the issues
<gusch> om26er: the last delete failure is here https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-cmake-cleanup/+merge/180049
<om26er> i though I fixed that, hmm
<gusch> om26er: I'm really annoyed by that - and as I said - willing to fix it by using sleep ...
<boiko> dpm: yes, I was going to do that with mihir_ today, but now it is too late :)
<om26er> its actually the fault of the environment its run in, tests should run on real machines
<om26er> gusch, let me try to look before we go with sleep
<gusch> om26er: that's why I pinged you - my last hope ;)
<gusch> om26er: in the uitk, click object like "self.pointing_device.click_object(button)" is used - maybe we should sitch to use that more often in our tests
<gusch> om26er: by the other hand - by oving the mouse, we buy some time, and that's why some tests (usually) work
<om26er> gusch, yes, I see the mouse reaches that point without traveling, it just disappears and reaches the buttons
<mihir_> dpm: boiko you mean to say just have 0*3 would be acceptable right ?
<boiko> mihir_: yep, like any regular calculator would do
<gusch> om26er: more like touch, then mouse ;)
<om26er> gusch, the scenarios thing that we did was specifically that it should auto detect the environment its on, so the touch emulators are probably not doing that
<gusch> om26er: but in the uitk, they don't test at all, if the popover is visible or not
<om26er> gusch, they don't even tests if the toolbar really revealed (from last I saw)
<om26er> *test
<gusch> om26er: meanwhile it does - I added that
<gusch> om26er: that was needed for gallery to use the UITK emulators (for the toolbar and tabs)
<om26er> right
<gusch> om26er: any idea what to do?
<om26er> gusch, I just looked, it seems opacity should be working, when the delete button was clicked and the dialog didn't fully appear the opacity was  0.5775
<om26er> on my desktop
<gusch> om26er: but there is an opacity test, isn't it? let me check
<om26er> gusch, yeah, we could assert that just after line 73 in test_photo_viewer.py
<gusch> om26er: yes there is - I'm confused ...
<gusch> om26er: the check is done in line 61 already
<om26er> gusch, right, sorry about that. One thing that will help is we make sure the dialog disappeared fully
<gusch> om26er: ah - good idea
<bobweaver> om26er,  send it off screen
<gusch> om26er: but it's done alreay in line 79
<bobweaver> or kill the element
<om26er> gusch, what about testing the opacity of the 'yes' button ?
<om26er> I think that will only be 1 when the dialog is fully created
<gusch> om26er: the button's opacity won't be changed - it's the whole dialogs opacity that is changed
<gusch> om26er: I can add a check for the delete dialog to be gone, after clicking the "delete" button ...
<om26er> gusch, yeah should help a bit
<om26er> the sdk should provide a .animating property for the dialog
<gusch> om26er: yep, or "opened" like the toolbar
<mefrio> hi guys...where are Friends APIs?
<mefrio> I mean the documentation of course xD
<bobweaver> mefrio,  you an run a qhp and and make a qhc file out of it for docs
<bobweaver> if there is html that is kenvandine  ^^
<mefrio> bobweaver, let's hope kenvandine has something for me :D
<bobweaver> I made a branch :)
<bobweaver> mefrio,  https://code.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/qml-friends/QTCreator_Doc_Support
<gusch> om26er: I added some more stuff there https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-atests-edit-popover/+merge/180063
<bobweaver> has not been updateed in a while and does not install have to do manual :(
<mefrio> bobweaver, thank you :)
<gusch> om26er: let's see if that helps - you can review anyway ...
<om26er> gusch, ack
<bobweaver> mefrio, that makes it so the docs are in qtcreator's help section.
<kenvandine> mefrio, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/friends/qmlmodule-friends0-friends-0-1.html
<kenvandine> bobweaver, i really need to review that :)
<kenvandine> i've barely touched friends all cycle...
<bobweaver> kenvandine,  I really need to update it :P
<bobweaver> kenvandine,  I have been super happy nd busy making a sdk kit for Mythtv
<bobweaver> and *
<mefrio> kenvandine, thank you :D
<kenvandine> mefrio, np
 * bobweaver thinks if he drinks enough coffee he could change the world with code :) 
<bobweaver> I tried to port Ubuntu TV to the unity 8 but it is so hard to test everytime that I restart the service for the phone it flippin restarts mine and then restarts the OG one causing it to lap over it ad if I do not use service then no wifi and what not
<bobweaver> Using Qscreen class to look at screen size and make it change formfactors (also cables (hdmi vga ect))
<bobweaver> via qdus
<bobweaver> qdbus *
<mefrio> creating an U1 database is a bit slow....is it a normal behavior?
<dpm> boiko, do you have any ideas of what might be causing bug 1207687 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1207687 in Ubuntu Calculator App "First swipe up (and down) doesn't work" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207687
<boiko> dpm: no idea, I would need to investigate it more, but I remember this swiping thing was tricky because we have a flickabe inside another one
<dpm> aha
<boiko> dpm: or something like that, I don't remember exactly what it is, but we have this to allow swiping up to start a new calculation and swipe down to show previous calculations
<boiko> dpm: but I think we might be able to use a trick similar to the one used by the UITK header
<boiko> dpm: I will try to look at that in the afternoon
<xqwzts> is there any reason to use QtQuick.LocalStorage [like the calendar app does] over U1db?
<xqwzts> also: is there any core app currently using U1db?
<bobweaver> xqwzts,  I have not used u1db plugin but I bet that using xhttprequest would also work fine-and-dandy for Ubuuntu 1
<nik90> xqwzts: the only reason that I can think of is that the initial designs did not include sharing settings with other devices
<nik90> xqwzts: that said it shouldnt be that difficult to make the transistion
<nik90> zsombi: did you ping me yesterday?
<xqwzts> bobweaver: U1db-Qt looks like it offers a nice document model interface for both local and remote storage - prefferable to writing the requests and handling the data myself
<xqwzts> nik90: is u1db actually used by any app atm? I'd like to look through some source [more than just the examples] to get a feel for it.
<zsombi> nik90: yes, I have the Alarms API MR proposal for you to check
<bobweaver> This is what you are talking about ? https://github.com/gorthauer/ubuntu-one-qml/tree/master/client/qml/desktop      Or is there a Lib somewhere ?
<zsombi> nik90: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/alarms-api/+merge/179906
<xqwzts> bobweaver: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/u1db-qt5/overview.html and https://code.launchpad.net/~uonedb-qt/u1db-qt/trunk
<nik90> zsombi: I had a brief look at the examples you listed in the MR. Will have a closer look now.
<nik90> xqwzts: cannot think of any of the top of my head
<xqwzts> alrighty
<xqwzts> thanks
<nik90> zsombi: although is the platform api ready to support your MR?
<zsombi> nik90: thx
<zsombi> nik90: nope :(
<nik90> zsombi: okay. We can find the person responsible once your API lands in the sdk :)
<zsombi> nik90: but this API will be the stable one from your side, the adaptation may change if we see its need
<zsombi> nik90: the platform side is done by renato, he is working on that now. when he is ready, I'll integrate his work in mine
<zsombi> nik90: but till then your alarm work can be unblocked by this MR
<bobweaver> xqwzts, cool stuff I see that there is a bunch of functions like putIndex getIndex ect cool stuff
<nik90> zsombi: ooh awesome. I know renato..so can check in later with him. Okay I will work towards integrating your api on my side.
<bobweaver> xqwzts,  all these plugins look cool and so do there functions that are Involked http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~uonedb-qt/u1db-qt/trunk/view/head:/modules/U1db/plugin.cpp
<xqwzts> yup it looks interesting, haven't gone through the plugins yet
<xqwzts> will try to use it as my app's db
<bobweaver> xqwzts,  yeah the synchronizer looks real cool
<gusch> om26er: I pushed one more update
<om26er> gusch, looks good, but would have been better if we just had something like assert_activity_spinner_not_running()
<gatox> dpm, hi, just to tell you about it, i've been working these days in these 2 apps: http://youtu.be/uYjG8Iq1cD0 - http://youtu.be/65vvhFt57DU - http://youtu.be/F-_Hsl1Ts14
<gusch> om26er: agreed - I pushed another update
<om26er> cool, will wait for the CI job to post results before approving
<popey> mhall119 / dpm / nik90 would it be worth pinging the developers of the apps on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Collection and point them at the app showdown, with a view to them appearing on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AppShowdownList ?
<dpm> popey, yeah, but we should make sure they enter new apps, as the contest rules state that the app must have not started before the contest announcement (unless it's a ported app)
<popey> oh yeah
<nik90> yeah otherwise it would be an unfair advantage to those who are just starting
<nik90> popey: but yes we could do that. I am on it :)
<Cantide> can a button have an icon instead of text?
<Cantide> i think the core app developers' skills are much much better than mine ( considering i've only seen QML for the first time a few days ago)
<nik90> Cantide: we all started just like you (only a few months back) :)
<Cantide> hehe
<Cantide> well, my app is making progress :)
<Cantide> after just 2 days haha
<nik90> Cantide: but yes, you can have an icon only button
<Cantide> okay :)
<Cantide> thanks :)
<dpm> Cantide, some of the core app developers were new to this too, and they've got incredibly far along.
<Cantide> oh, wow :)
<Cantide> i tried to edit the tabbed app template but it breaks when i try to rename the tabs and their files T-T
<mhall119> jvrbanac: I'm going to have to skip the API website call today, dr's appointment
<jvrbanac> mhall119, thats cool. I've been burning the candle at both ends, so I haven't been able to do much anyhow.
<randomcpp|afk> is anyone practical of JSON.stringify? I have a JSON like { "something": "value1", "smth2": "value2", ... } I want the output to be: "something", "smth2", ..
<randomcpp|afk> is it possible?
<gusch> om26er: I see no reason, why the spinner tests fail for mako and maguro - do you?
<xqwzts_> randomcpp|afk: you want just the keys?
<randomcpp|afk> yep xqwzts
<gusch> om26er: are the tests on the devicec maybe using an older package of gallery-app?
<xqwzts> in js I believe you can do Object.keys(yourjsonobj)
<xqwzts> would that work here?
<om26er> gusch, sorry, was away. looking
<om26er> gusch, +        spinner = self.app.select_single("ActivityIndicator", objectName="busySpinner")
<om26er> try select_single_retry()
<om26er> line 108 on the MR
<gusch> om26er: it's always present
<gusch> it's not loaded, and included with the MediaViewer
<om26er> gusch, the test ran fine for me, the latest source package was not installed, only -autopilot due to some reason
<om26er> investigating
<gusch> om26er: that would explain it
<xqwzts> has anyone successfully created a U1db database?
<xqwzts> it took a really long time to figure out there was a missing package
<xqwzts> and now it still complains about "unkown component"
<xqwzts> unknown*
<gusch> om26er: pushed a workaround - let's see ...
<randomcpp|afk> xqwzts, btw that worked thank you :)
<xqwzts> np
<bobweaver> xqwzts,  what is the componet that it don't like ?
<bobweaver> is it sql ?
<xqwzts> U1db.Database or U1db.Document
<xqwzts> basically anything in U1db
<bobweaver> so on the import and not a element ?
<xqwzts> right
<xqwzts> the import itself isn't complaining, but it doesn't seem right since as soon as I try to create an object with it....
<bobweaver> is it there in the /usr/lib/[i386,64]/qt5/qml/ ?
<bobweaver> or where ever your qt is installed
<bobweaver> under the gcc or is this armel ?
<bobweaver> or did it install it to a different place like imports dir
<xqwzts> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/U1db$
<xqwzts> it's in there
<xqwzts> libU1DBPlugin.so  qmldir
<bobweaver> the .so and qmldir are ... your to quick
<bobweaver> where is this package and can I get for 12.04 ?
<xqwzts> does it need anything more than the .so and qmldir?
<bobweaver> Or do I have to compile ?
<bobweaver> no
<bobweaver> the so is the lib and the qmldir is metafile
<bobweaver> you can cat qmldir
<xqwzts> I'm not sure if its available for 12.04 im on 13.04
<xqwzts> apt-get install qtdeclarative5-u1db1.0
<bobweaver> It is installing
<xqwzts> I _think_ that's the only required package
<bobweaver> xequence,  your code is somewhere in some branch ?
<xqwzts> couldn't find it documented anywhere
<bobweaver> can always apt-cache show
<bobweaver> lets look at the source
<xqwzts> I havent pushed yet, was going to do that once I had a functioning db
<xqwzts> 1 sec ill pastebin
<om26er> gusch, I have fixed the issue, in the job
<gusch> om26er: very good
<gusch> om26er: let's see for the next jenskins result
<gusch> om26er: can you meanwhile do another review of this? quite some things changed
<om26er> gusch, sure, I ran two jobs separately one with my change and the other without
<xqwzts> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5985720/
<om26er> and one of them failed, guess which one passed ;)
<om26er> gusch, sure
<xqwzts> lines 19 - 30 are the only ones that matter
<xqwzts> and they're copy pasted from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~uonedb-qt/u1db-qt/trunk/view/head:/examples/u1db-qt-example-1/u1db-qt-example-1.qml
<bobweaver> xqwzts,  do you know how to use qdoc ?
<xqwzts> no, this is the first time I touch a QT project
<xqwzts> though if you point me in the right direction...
<bobweaver> cool there is alot of docs on that on qt site there wiki.  but if you DL the source and look you will see there is like 5 examples
<bobweaver> http://doc-snapshot.qt-project.org/qdoc/01-qdoc-manual.html    << qdoc
<xqwzts> alrighty I'll take a look, thanks a lot
<bobweaver> if you apt-get source qtdeclarative5-u1db1.0     it is under the examples.  there is also all the docs but they need to be generated
<xqwzts> although I suspect those examples are the same ones that I saw on launchpad : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~uonedb-qt/u1db-qt/trunk/files/head:/examples/
<bobweaver> correct
<bobweaver> one can open CMakeList.txt in qtcreator
<bobweaver> Looks like there should be some examples allready installed.  if you go to the help menu in qtcreator and press the serarch option and enter in something like u1db-qt   you should see examples if not I would file bug
<bobweaver> not sure where the online host to this is though  u1db-qt-tutorial-1.html
<xqwzts> I suspect that would be this link: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/u1db-qt5/tutorial.html
<bobweaver> that should ship with source if it is not then it is getting via ascronisticly and not sure the full url a little digging will find it in the main qdocconf file
<bobweaver> Look at that
<bobweaver> now where cooking with gas
<Cantide> is there a list of GUI elements and details on each one? ( i want to make a language  selector button in the toolbar )
<xqwzts> Cantide: Ubuntu UI Toolkit Gallery
<Cantide> oh, of course... i remember seeing that somewhere
<Cantide> just where..
<xqwzts> it should be installed on your system
<xqwzts> go to dash and type 'toolkit'
<xqwzts> i think it came with ubuntu-sdk
<Cantide> got it, thanks :)
<xqwzts> np
<bobweaver> it is in that top dir there is a qmlprogram it is called ubuntu-sdk.qmlproject
<bobweaver> qmlproject *
<bobweaver> sudo / find -name "ubuntu-sdk.qmlproject"
<bobweaver> woops
<bobweaver> sudo find / -name "ubuntu-sdk.qmlproject"
<bobweaver> there we go
<bobweaver> I would look in /usr/share/ubuntu-ui-toolkit  ?
<bobweaver> nope :(
<xqwzts> /usr/lib/ubuntu-ui-toolit
<Cantide> hmm, it seems a listitem is not possible in a toolbar ._.
<Cantide> listitem - i meant valueselector
<bobweaver> Cantide,  is there rules that state one has to use toolbar ?  maybe you could make one that acts like it but does what you want ?  I dont know if you are doing app devel contest or anything like that so I do not know the rules
<xqwzts> Cantide: I'm using a valueselector in a popover on my toolbar
<xqwzts> If that's what you need, I'll be posting the code soon
<Cantide> xqwzts, I'd be interested to see it :)
<xqwzts> alrighty, will drop a link here when I get the repo up
<Cantide> I've got this at the moment: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/36318710/Screenshot%20from%202013-08-14%2019%3A26%3A37.png
<xqwzts> I ended up putting a ToolbarButton in the toolbar, which triggers a popover onclick, and the popover contains my ValueSelector
<Cantide> oh.. that seems a little convoluted >.<
<Cantide> i'm going to make a separate page for settings, so i might just put it in there anyway
<nik90> Cantide: For a list of the API, you can click the API button in qtcreator (left pane) or launch the toolkit gallery from tools->Ubuntu Touch->Toolkit Showcase
<cloakandpigeon> anyone have any idea on why I would be able to get call/sms but not connect to data?
<bobweaver> crazy actions list.  I mean a TV remote does not need 200 +  buttons eyyahyah http://pastebin.com/A1f3XtgC   Time to break this up into files. just is not that nice because I want to get over net :(
<iBelieve> When I try to install a click package creating using the Ubuntu SDK (QtCreator) app, I'm getting ValueError: Framework "ubuntu-sdk-13.10" not present on system
<iBelieve> Are click packages not working yet, or am I missing a package? I'm on 13.10
<beuno> iBelieve, thisis 13.10 touch
<beuno> not Ubuntu Desktop 13.10
<iBelieve> beuno, but they're both Ubuntu. I know it should be possible to install click packages on the desktop. As far as I know, click packages are for touch apps, but should install on both desktop and on touch, just like regular packages of touch apps.
<nik90> beuno: so the click packages generated by qtcreator, are they only for the phone or desktop as well?
<beuno> nik90, they are only for touch atm, in 14.10, the destop and the touch images will converge into one
<beuno> iBelieve, you need to install a few things manually if you want to run click packages in the desktop version
<nik90> beuno: oh. So the apps coming out of app developer showdown (where the developer generates a click package) cannot be installed in the desktop.
<iBelieve> beuno, I didn't know that. I thought since they're both ubuntu they'd work on the desktop as well.
 * nik90 didnt know either
<beuno> (sorry, on the phone)
<iBelieve> beuno, In http://iloveubuntu.net/click-package-012-landed-ubuntu-1310s-universe-command-line-initial-functionality, it looks like one can install click packages using dpkg. Will that work on the desktop?
<Cantide> trying to use a popover and getting this -> QObject::connect: Cannot connect QQuickShaderEffectSource:: to ShapeItem_QML_51::onImagePropertiesChanged()
<iBelieve> Cantide, SDK bug, I get it all the time. Shouldn't affect the popover, though.
<Cantide> yeah, it still works as intended
<Cantide> i like to see no bugs though!! haha
<Cantide> where do i put code to run in those items listed? like onClicked or whatever?
<hakermania> I am trying to use gio/gsettingsschema.h's function along with Qt. In my pro file I have PKGCONFIG += gio-2.0 and in my main.cpp I have included gio.h and gsettingsschema.h files. The weird thing is that the compiler recognizes functions from gio.h (like g_settings_new_full()) but not from gsettingsschema.h, while they are both under gio/
<hakermania> I get undef ref for g_settings_schema_source_ref, for example.
<iBelieve> beuno, never mind, I just tried installing my click package using dpkg and got the error Click packages may not be installed directly using dpkg.
<iBelieve> Cantide, what do you have in the popover? Standard list items? Yes, you could put stuff in the onClicked handler
<iBelieve> Cantide, just don't forget to close the popover using PopupUtils.close(<popover>)
<Cantide> iBelieve, yeah, i'm slowly but surely figuring this out
<Cantide> eh, i have too many questions ._.
<Cantide> how do i change the font colour of a listitem? -_-
<iBelieve> Cantide, you can't unless you use a very simple hack. Let me guess - you've got a popover with list items in it, and you're using the Suru theme, so you list items look bad? :)
<Cantide> the background is white and the font is white -.-
<iBelieve> Cantide, yep - I've had that happen and there is a simple hack to work around it
<Cantide> what's the hack?
<iBelieve> Cantide, basically, you're going to add your own label instead of the default one. Let me upload a bit of code
<Cantide> okay
<iBelieve> Cantide, here you are: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986078/
<Cantide> Thanks! You are a genius :) It works well!
<hakermania> UF thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2167669&p=12756791
<iBelieve> Cantide, I wasn't the one who figured it out. Victor Thompson showed it to me when creating the Suru theme for File Manager
<hakermania> Cantide, the power of Open Source :)
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> I could keep asking questions all night :'(
<Cantide> autoClose doesn't seem to work ;-;
<iBelieve> Cantide, hakermania and the power of letting the community contribute to the core apps :) That's how I've learned so much about developing for Ubunt Touch
<iBelieve> Cantide, what doesn't work about it? It works for me. When I tap outside of the popover, it goes away.
<Cantide> oh, i was under the impression it would auto close once a listitem has been selected
<iBelieve> Cantide, if you don't understand how something works, you can mouse over the type you're using (such as Popover) and Ctrl + click. That will take you to the source for the item, where you can either study how it works or read the documentation for properties and functions
<iBelieve> Cantide, that has helped me so often :)
<Cantide> oh, i see :) That's going a bit in-depth >.<
<hakermania> Cantide, reading the documentation of a function is the first thing to do prior to using it ;)
<Cantide> i read it online... after running the Gallery app >_>
<Cantide> it's easier for me than looking at the code for it
<Cantide> <--- n00b
<randomcpp> <-- supernoob
<hakermania> <-- wannabe not noob
<Cantide> :)
<randomcpp> aren't Textfield complete right? because when you enter some text it looks you've just changed the placeholdertext, not actually wrote something important..
<randomcpp> Cantide, iBelieve do you know how to have anything like a filechooser?
 * Cantide doesn't know
<mrqtros> Hi guys! Is anyone from Ubuntu Toolkit team here?
<Cantide> can one place a text input in a popover? 'o'
<randomcpp> any u1db for qml dev here?
<mrqtros> Ok, there is an issue in SDK, I hope some one would read it. Page have title, which can be hidden by moving of inner flickable. But if header is hidden already, and I programmatically  will call ListView's method positionViewAtBeginning(), top few items of listview will become hidden under header :((
<Cantide> oh, my app is making progress :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9yKEYH6Y1U&feature=youtu.be
<hakermania> Cantide, Good :) Bravo for trying!
<Cantide> getting there.. sloooooowly :D
<Cantide> needs work :<
<randomcpp> Cantide, it looks really nice :)
<Cantide> hmm... thanks >.< I'm not quite satisfied with it :<
<hakermania> Cantide, being perfectionist is good :)
<randomcpp> but I don't think I'll use it when it will be ready, my city has only one line of subway :p
<Cantide> i will keep at it :)
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> my city has none xD
<randomcpp> nice :)
<Cantide> I'll target major cities - London, Seoul, Tokyo, New York - because then it will be useful to more people
<Cantide> but those maps are a nightmare to create / work with, so for now I'm just using Busan as test data
<randomcpp> do you have to create each map manually?
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> this map i did using Inkscape
<Cantide> There are a lot of nice maps already in SVG format online, but I can't find any that are perfect for my app
<Cantide> so i'll likely have to edit them until they are suitable
<Cantide> for example, I have a map of New York, but it's 2.9 MB
<Cantide> also, the way i handle language switching requires me to separate the text into different svg files..
<randomcpp> :/
<randomcpp> tedious work
<Cantide> yup - fixing up the map and doing the translation took about 10 hours, and this is just a small map to test with
<Cantide> coding the app took about 2 hours :D
<Cantide> (still a lot more code to do though)
<hakermania> Cantide, I've missed what your app does. Care to explain?
<Cantide> so for now.. i'll focus on polishing the app and just have limited test data - once it's complete then i'll spend my remaining time on adding as many maps as i can
<Cantide> hakermania, see the youtube link up there ^ it's a subway map viewer
<Cantide> i can't test zooming on my PC though ㅠㅠ so i have no idea how that works
<hakermania> oh, I saw the link but still didn't get it. Thanks for the explanation
<Cantide> when there are more maps it will make more sense >.<
<Cantide> doesn't really do much except display them and offer language translations (>.<)v
<randomcpp> Cantide, I'm italian, I can traslate italian maps if you need help :3
<Cantide> '-';;
<Cantide> When i get to that point, sure :) (be warned, it takes a lot of time)
<randomcpp> can't you export string to gettext?
<Cantide> I'm travelling to Korea soon, hence my ease of inputting Korean characters
<Cantide> hmm?
<Cantide> SVG files are basically XML, so the way i've stored it, i could parse the file and read the text from there, but i found an easier way
<randomcpp> http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/gettext.html#Introduction
<Cantide> oh, interesting
<Cantide> i haven't done things in a conventional way, i'm afraid
<Cantide> because SVG made it simple to do it the way I've done it
<randomcpp> ok
<Cantide> i've got it in a bit of a mess :)
<randomcpp> has anyone found a nice way to use tags with U1db?
<randomcpp> Cantide, http://i.imgur.com/N0sT7cV.png
<Cantide> wow~~
<Cantide> nice UI
<Cantide> better than mine xD
<Cantide> is the text box for the description of how to make the recipe?
<Cantide> oh, or is it just an ingredient that has not yet been filled out?
<randomcpp> that's not a complete recipe
<randomcpp> :p
<Cantide> oh, of course - i see the directions section below now
<Cantide> got it
<Cantide> what are the 25 and 20 for?
<randomcpp> the first is the preparing time
<randomcpp> the second the cook time
<Cantide> ah
<randomcpp> in this screenshot aren't so obvious I know
<Cantide> i think it needs that written there
<Cantide> true, maybe if i used the app i'd understand it immediately
<randomcpp> when you open the page you have a placeholder text
<randomcpp> that tells you what you need to insert
<Cantide> i assumed as much >.<
<Cantide> cool '-';;
<Cantide> i look forward to using it :)
<Cantide> oh, will it be able to export the recipes?
<randomcpp> the code is hosted @ https://github.com/random-cpp/saucybacon
<Cantide> ideally i'd like them in a PDF, but if it exported to say... sql, i wouldn't mind either
<Cantide> i see :)
<randomcpp> you're a genius!
<randomcpp> You gave me a great idea :D
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> perhaps a format such as sql that you can easily import again
<Cantide> that way you can back up your recipes
<Cantide> or send them easily to a friend
<randomcpp> for sharing i'll use libfriends
<randomcpp> for storing the recipes offline/online u1db
<Cantide> oh, i read that in your description on reddit
<Cantide> but i don't know what it is :)
<Cantide> does that then require the user to have an U1 account?
<randomcpp> we still don't know how it will work
<randomcpp> xD
<randomcpp> they are still developing that part
<Cantide> 'ㅁ'
<Cantide> good luck!
<randomcpp> https://launchpad.net/libfriends
 * Cantide clicks
<randomcpp> it doesn't tell much :/
<randomcpp> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/friends/qmlmodule-friends0-friends-0-1.html
<Cantide> yeah :<
 * Cantide clicks again
<Cantide> it still doesn't quite explain it :D
<randomcpp> yeah I know
<randomcpp> Cantide, http://i.imgur.com/J0sSLdg.png here's how it looks "clean" (I forgot to delete Lasagne, sorry for that)
<Cantide> oh~~ nice!
<Cantide> maybe write "quantity" there, too
<Cantide> is the icon at the bottom for uploading a picture?
<randomcpp> yeah
<randomcpp> it is
<randomcpp> it should let you took photo directly
<Cantide> =)
<Cantide> and that, yeah
<randomcpp> I need an abbr. for quantity
<Cantide> and maybe search online based on your recipe title
<randomcpp> yeah too
<Cantide> qty. <- this is the abbreviation
<randomcpp> thanks :)
<Cantide> you're welcome :)
<Cantide> English is my first language '-';;;
<randomcpp> where are you from?
<Cantide> South Africa
<randomcpp> wow :)
<Cantide> >.<
<randomcpp> I'm from Italy if you didn't guessed :p
<Cantide> <randomcpp> Cantide, I'm italian, I can traslate italian maps if you need help :3
<Cantide> I knew it already =)
<randomcpp> yeah but who told you I'm from Italy too?
<Cantide> :p
<randomcpp> I can be Italian, but living on Mars right now :p
<Cantide> fair enough :)
<Cantide> soon i should be in another country myself
<randomcpp> for work?
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> Africa is not ideal for me
<Cantide> nice meeting you here; i'm off to bed now - good night!
<nik90> randomcpp: what is your name? I am editing the wiki page with your app details
<randomcpp> Giulio Collura
<boiko> om26er: I have just made a release of phone-app fixing the compose message
<randomcpp> thanks btw nik90 :D
<nik90> randomcpp: np. Just doing my job
<om26er> boiko, cool, thanks for the fix.
<randomcpp> nik90, some pics if you're interested http://imgur.com/a/0DheR
<boiko> om26er: np
<nik90> randomcpp: I just ran your code :)
<randomcpp> I still need to find a nice gradient though
<nik90> randomcpp: btw do you have a blog or shall I link your reddit post?
<randomcpp> I've put up a tumblr blog today, but I don't have any posts yet
<randomcpp> on friday I'll write one for sure
<nik90> randomcpp: If you plan on posting there in the future, shall I add that link then?
<randomcpp> yeah ok http://randomcpp.tumblr.com/ :)
<nik90> randomcpp: done
<randomcpp> thanks again!
<randomcpp> nik90, I'm a native english speaker, if you see some grammar mistakes could you please inform me if you can? :) be a grammar nazi with me :)
<nik90> randomcpp: did you mean you are not a native speaker?
<randomcpp> i'm Italian
<nik90> randomcpp: but yes in case I notice something I will do so. Now that the code is in github, I will try it out. Get ready for an inflow of bug reports and suggestions :D
<nik90> already reported 5-6 bugs against Ubuntu Tasks (another app being developed for the contest)
<randomcpp> this sounds awesome :)
<snollux> If I've got a DPKG that requires certain Python modules, how can I list these python modules as dependencies? Or check for them during installation, and cancel if they aren't there?
<randomcpp> kalikiana, do you develop u1db api for qml?
<iBelieve> nik90, ping
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-08-15
<xqwzts> just posted an update on my app with basic screenshots http://www.xqwzts.com/2013/08/14/my-movies-interface-github.html
<xqwzts> u1db integration didn't make it in time, hopefully i'll get that done tomorrow
<kalikiana> xqwzts: is a "similar movies" feature planned for that? that would make it very handy
<xqwzts> cool idea kalikiana
<xqwzts> i'll have to see if the rotentomatoes api provides easy access to something like that
<iBelieve> xqwzts, ping
<xqwzts> iBelieve: pong
<iBelieve> xqwzts, I just read you blog post about My Movies. In it you mentioned a SDK bug preventing you from using a Suru gradient
<xqwzts> yup
<xqwzts> linked to it there too
<iBelieve> xqwzts, Is that bug where you can see the tabs headers behind a page when you push a page on the page stack? If so, I found a simple hack to fix it
<xqwzts> yup thats it
<xqwzts> oh
<xqwzts> what's that?
<iBelieve> xqwzts, then you can temporarily fix it by adding the following code to the Tabs element - onVisibleChanged: tabBar.visible = visible
<xqwzts> mind you I still have another problem with the gradient in that it seems when you set a gradient a font color is also set magically.... and for somereason it decides to choose white...
<xqwzts> makes my text invisible
<xqwzts> ah cool, good idea iBelieve
<xqwzts> will steal that thanks
<iBelieve> xqwzts, I've got a fix for that too as well, thanks to Victor Thompson
<xqwzts> is there a way to force the font-color?
<iBelieve> xqwzts, I posted the fix here for another showdown app: https://github.com/Clepto/cnotes-ubuntu-touch/issues/6
<xqwzts> will take a look
<xqwzts> thanks!
<iBelieve> xqwzts, basically, you'll have to add your own labels anywhere you use list items on a white background such as a Popover
<iBelieve> xqwzts, does you app use any text areas? I've got a fix so the text looks white when not focused if you want it. Otherwise it will just look gray which might be hard to read depending on your background
<xqwzts> I haven't got any yet
<xqwzts> akthough I will need a search bar at some point in the near future
<iBelieve> xqwzts, well if you do, feel free to take a look through the code to my app, Ubuntu Tasks.
<xqwzts> will do, thanks a ton
<iBelieve> xqwzts, you're welcome
<xqwzts> ive been seeing your updates btw, nice progress
<iBelieve> xqwzts, thanks, same to you
<xqwzts> thanks for the tips iBelieve
<gusch> mhall119: ping
<gusch> oSoMoN: https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-video-metadata/+merge/180047
<gusch> oSoMoN: and good morning ;)
<dholbach> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning gusch, dholbach
<dholbach> hey oSoMoN, hi gusch
<oSoMoN> gusch: I’m on it
<gusch> oSoMoN: so it's you and me working on this holiday ...
<oSoMoN> gusch: so it seems!
<mihir> Good Morning all :)
<gusch> oSoMoN: I forgot about the holiday - not good in combination with my empty fridge :p
<oSoMoN> gusch: so you decided to work to forget that you’re hungry, right?
<oSoMoN> gusch: I’m on your MR btw
<gusch> oSoMoN: thx -but no need to hurry
<oSoMoN> gusch: why do you need libzen-dev as a build dep?
<gusch> oSoMoN: it seems the dependency in libmediainfo is nt set correctly for that
<oSoMoN> gusch: have you filed a bug against libmediainfo?
<gusch> oSoMoN: nope
<dpm> morning all
<oSoMoN> gusch: then please do, and add a comment in your debian/control with a link to the bug report
<oSoMoN> mornin’ dpm!
<dpm> hey oSoMoN :)
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok - will take me a while to find the spot to report the bug
<oSoMoN> gusch: `ubuntu-bug libmediainfo-dev` should do the trick
<mihir> Morningd
<mihir> dpm: Good Morning :)
<dpm> morning mihir :)
<gusch> oSoMoN: done and pushed - interessting command, thx for that info
<mihir> dpm:  Did you verified that bug on your device?
<dpm> mihir, I did, and I could reproduce it. Calculations are not saved when you close the app on a phone
<mihir> Ohhhkie..:| but could you help me to reproduce on laptop as I don't have device to test :(
<nik90|Office> zsombi: the alarm api looks good. By looking at the different properties you offer, I could even think of a limitation due to design that I need to discuss with the designers later on.
<zsombi> nik90|Office: limitation?
<nik90|Office> zsombi: well what I meant was that you offer more solutions than what the design is making use of with the current designs
<zsombi> nik90"Office: well, this API is not just for you app :)
<nik90|Office> zsombi: true
<zsombi> nik90|Office: ^
<nik90|Office> zsombi: which is why I mentioned that I need to talk to the designers to make of use those extra ones that look useful for the alarms feature
<zsombi> nik90|Office: sure, and more features will be added, like Monthly and Yearly recurrence, register action to be executed when acknowledged, snooze times, etc
<nik90|Busy> zsombi: yeah I saw that in your API blueprint (google docs)
<zsombi> nik90|Office so that's why you should also take into account when talking to design the API blueprint. Btw, please let me know if you manage to get in touch with the design, I'd like to be there too when you talk with them
<zsombi> nik90|Busy: no, I was talking about this: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/sdk-system-alarm-api
<oSoMoN> gusch: out of curiosity, how did you find out about libmediainfo, and why did you chose it?
<dpm> zsombi, nik90|Busy, as I didn't delete the clock app design hangout, it's still on the calendar. Would it work for you guys to have a call with the design team today at 16:00 UTC and discuss the alarms API?
<gusch> oSoMoN: googling, and gstreamer didn't return me the rotation
<oSoMoN> gusch: does it appear to be stable and well-maintained?
<zsombi> dpm: nik90|Busy: how about a bit earlier?, like 14 UTC for instance...
<gusch> oSoMoN: it has several releases already, and is BSD licensed - so looks ok for me
<oSoMoN> ok
<dpm> zsombi, it might work, I need to check with the design team. nik90|Busy would 14:00UTC work for you?
<mihir> dpm: Ohhhkie..:| but could you help me to reproduce on laptop as I don't have device to test :(  , once you get time
<oSoMoN> gusch: I added a few comments, otherwise the code looks good, I’ll need to test it on my device
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok replied there
<dpm> mihir, you can reproduce it on your laptop by 1) starting the calculator app and 2) Running this command: kill -9 `pgrep qmlscene`
<dpm> (note that this will probably kill any other qmlscene apps you might be running)
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Lion Day! :-D
<mihir> dpm: let me try:)
<mihir> dpm: Still not able to reproduce..this is what I am doing (1) runnning Calc from command line (2). kill -9 `pgrep qmlscene`
<oSoMoN> gusch: have you seen https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/gallery-app-saucy-armhf-ci/235/console ? looks like your comment in debian/control has an unwanted syntax
<gusch> oSoMoN: uuups - fixed
<dpm> mihir, you mean you can't reproduce, but can you explain what exactly happens when you run those commands? Did you enter a calculation and got saved?
<nik90|Busy> dpm: I am at work at that time.
<mihir> dpm: could you tell me the sceanrio ?
<nik90|Busy> dpm: If I make it at 14:00 UTC, I would be using my phone for the hangout, so I wouldn't be able to see any attachments during the hangout. Is that okay?
<popey> mihir: apps can be killed at any time.
<popey> mihir: so the scenario is, "Start app, do some work, make sure app saves that work because the platform can kill it at any time"
<popey> which dpm was suggesting you simulate by killing qmlscene
<nik90|Busy> dpm: 14:00 UTC is fine. I will try to make it since this meeting will be quite important.
<mihir> popey:  dpm: gotcha so 1) Start application 2) 2+4 = 6 3) don't save and just kill the app
<mihir> is it correct scenario ?
<popey> ya
<dpm> mihir, correct except for step 2)
<nik90|Busy> dpm: I will take notes, but cannot add any links or whatsoever since I will be using my phone. I think it should be fine.
<dpm> mihir, sorry, I meant step 3) there you should tear off the calculation and then kill the app
<popey> 1. start, 2. do calculation, 3 tear off, 4. NUKE FROM ORBIT!
<dpm> exactly :)
<dpm> mehow, are you around and do you know if Lina is around?
<mehow> hello
<mehow> I am not sure
<mehow> she should be in around lunchtime
<mihir> dpm: let me try again will ping you back if I can
<mihir> i can't reproduce
<dpm> mihir, what happens exactly? Is the calculation you tore off before killing present when you next start the app?
<dpm> mehow, we're talking of organizing a clock design hangout around 14:00 UTC (15:00 UK time) today to sync up with zsombi in his implementation of the Alarms API, and I'm sure he's got a bunch of questions for the design team :)
<mihir> dpm: Got it :)
<dpm> mihir, that means you can reproduce it now?
<mehow> cool I will be there ;) just send me the link to the hangout
<mihir> dpm:  Yup sir :)
<dpm> mihir, great, so is this all that you need to look at the bug?
<mihir> dpm:  yeah I'll try to look into it & will ask you once I start digging into it
<dpm> mihir, I think it might be an idea to do the actual save after the calculation has been torn off, what do you think?
<popey> +1
<mihir> dpm: turn off , means once user close the application correct ?
<popey> however
<dpm> mihir, torn off, meaning after tearing off the calculation
<popey> if you're in a restaurant, taking note of things during the meal, when you have the menu in front of you, when you end the meal, its possible the app has been killed and you lost your in-progress transaction
<popey> which is the main usecase of the calculator
<popey> i would prefer to save after every non-numeric keypress
<mihir> dpm:  one more thing come in mind is , i did the calculation and i didn't tear of then what should be the behaviour ? popey?
<mihir> so I didn
<popey> i.e. + - / * = and tear off all trigger save
<popey> IMO
<dpm> sound good to me, we should probably 1) have a different table or record on the database for calculations that haven't been torn off yet 2) these calculations are saved every time an operator is pressed 3) They are reloaded when the app starts
<mihir> popey: Understood :)
<mihir> dpm:  I have an appointment to docotor so leaveing as of now, I'll ping you back once I come back to discuss with you..is it okay?
<dpm> mihir, it's fine by me to discuss it whenever you have time, thanks a lot for your work!
<mihir> dpm: thanks a lot :)  I have to learn a lot to resolve this bug :)
<dpm> you're doing a fantastic job already
<mihir> dpm: Thanks a lot for your support to :) ttyl :)
<oSoMoN> gusch: approved your MR, now you’ll need to convince jenkins to approve it too
<gusch> oSoMoN: thx
<xqwzts> I'm trying to integrate a basic javascript script with my app.. but I can't figure out how to share a js object across qml files, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<xqwzts> ie: main.qml imports settings.js -> settings.js creates a new var settings and instantiates it/loads data into it
<xqwzts> now sub.qml needs access to the already inited settings var
<xqwzts> is there any way to share js vars across qml pages?
<xqwzts> ah sorted! ".pragma library"
<xqwzts> cant believe i spent an hour reading the docs and only spotted that when i decided to ask here :P
<kalikiana> that's rubber ducking for you, you talk to somebody only to discover the solution yourself
<kalikiana> happens to me quite a lot
<zsombi> szeruen nem latom hol akad ki
<zsombi> crap!
<Cantide> o_o
 * Cantide checks that he has joined the correct channel
<jarope> hi all a little help please
<jarope> I just updated to 13.10 ( for various reasons such as nvidia optimus) and am trying to get ubuntu-sdk installed but it is giving me issues with dependancies
<jarope> http://pastebin.com/UfJXxy0M
<jarope> is this to be expected with 13.10?
<davmor2> jarope: are you trying to install it from the ppa or from the main repo?
<jarope> well I have tried both
<jarope> get started says dev release is just install ubuntu-sdk
<jarope> but got this issue
<jarope> so went ppa and got same thing
<jarope> I didnt just want to install Qt and then over layt the sdk
<jarope> becuase I had issues with that already
<davmor2> jarope: try installing those packages and see what the issue is I'm just installing the sdk here on  a fresh saucy install see if I get the same issue
<jarope> thanks davmor2 will do
<davmor2> jarope: there is a chance that because you updated that there is an app that depends on those qt versions and so is preventing their install
<jarope> yeah I think so
<jarope> just tried it and the ref is back to raring1~test1
<davmor2> jarope: so the sdk just installed here with no issues
<jarope> ok and that is a fresh salty install
<jarope> suacy
<jarope> hahah
<davmor2> fresh saucy install yes]
<jarope> ok well I think I will build a liveUSB and do fresh install
<jarope> I got way to much junk on this machine now and need to sort it out really
<jarope> seems as good atime as any
<davmor2> :)
<jarope> thanks davmor2
<jarope> and goodbye ..   for now
<davmor2> jarope: nps
<davmor2> mhall119: just looking through the sdk is layouting even a real word?
<mrqtros> Is there any experienced launcpad user? :) I need little help :)
<dpm> mrqtros, please just ask the question and if there is someone who can help, they'll answer :)
<mrqtros> dpm, thanks, here is my question
<mrqtros> I want to upload my code to launchpad for Ubuntu App Showdown. I created own project, uploaded my app and configured trunk, but now I don't know how to append my C++ plugin to this project
<mrqtros> Look: https://launchpad.net/yad. I want to get something like in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app
<dpm> mrqtros, I know what you mean, but I would suggest to keep the plugin in the same project. Since click packages are now functional, things have changed a bit. Click packages don't allow dependencies, so every part of the app needs to be contained in the same click package. Essentially, you can't use a plugin as a different package, so my suggestion would be to bundle the QML plugin with the QML code
<dpm> and effectively have all of the code under the same project in Launchpad. Does that make sense?
<mrqtros> Yep, I'll do as you promise, but ... What I should do? Add my plugin to QML project? :)
<mrqtros> dpm, is there any example of project, which includes plguin+qml part?
<dpm> mrqtros, essentially, yes, you need to add both the plugin and the QML code in the Qt Creator project. Although I myself haven't looked at it in much detail, I _think_ you can use the "Qt Quick 2 Application (Built-in Elements)" template as a basis to mix QML plugin C++ code and pure QML code in the same project
<dpm> bzoltan, what do you think of this approach ^^? Essentially the question is that with click packages any C++ plugin and QML code need to be created as a unit (i.e. no dependencies allowed), and there is no Ubuntu QtC template for such a thing
 * bzoltan reading logs
<mrqtros> David, do you think that "Ubuntu ..." templates are not useful for me? :)
<bzoltan> mrqtros: what is wrong with the Ubuntu templates?
<bzoltan> dpm: to be honest, I have no faint idea how the c++ projects are handled with click
<mrqtros> bzoltan, no one of them allows me to create project, which contains QML and C++ plugin simultaneously
<mrqtros> As far as I know
<mrqtros> Non I am looking at "QML Extension Library + Tabbed Touch UI"
<mrqtros> But seems that there are no simple way to run in via qmlscene
<dpm> bzoltan, my understanding is that the QML code and the C++ binary is simply shipped in the same click package
<dpm> click packages don't have build systems built in, so it's up to QtC to build the binary and bundle it up
<bzoltan> mrqtros:  qmlscene is not a compiler :) it does not do c++ code
<mrqtros> bzoltan when I say "run" I mean launch
<mrqtros> Launch qmlscene with my *.qml file, which will import my C++ plugin :)
<dpm> I think the "Qt Quick 2 Application (Built-in Elements)" template could work as a workaround
<bzoltan> mrqtros: it is neither a binary interpreter :) qmlscene eats .qml files
<mrqtros> bzoltan I know, of course
<bzoltan> mrqtros: qmlscene can start .qml what is using local plugins
<dpm> bzoltan, mrqtros is one of the RSS developers, he's got experience with Qt and QML
<mrqtros> Yep, thanks David :)
<bzoltan> mrqtros:  http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qtquick-qmlscene.html
<mrqtros> bzoltan, please, stop this :D
<mrqtros> I know)
<bzoltan> mrqtros: :D
<bzoltan> dude :) you were asking for it :D But sorry... let's play serious
<mrqtros> Let me say - in my meego app I used Qt Quick application template
<mrqtros> Which already contain C++ part (some built-in view class)
<mrqtros> And all worked fine. But Ubuntu templates are prepared (targeted) for qmlscene, so I moved my C++ part to plugin
<bzoltan> mrqtros: we do vica versa... meego apps were c++ apps with qml ui ... we have qml apps with c++ backends
<mrqtros> Now I already think that it was redundant
<mrqtros> bzoltan, Ok, how can I bind my C++ backend to my project in right way
<mrqtros> I just want to have ability to create Click package later :)
<bzoltan> mrqtros: to qmlproject you cannot
<mrqtros> I have feeling that if I'll use "Qt Quick 2 Application" I'll get problems with creating Click package
<bzoltan> qml projects are only qml projects...
<mrqtros> Ok, it is not problem, so I should use another replate, yes?
<bzoltan> mrqtros: It is really not about that our templates suck :) they do not... c++ is .pro and qml is .qmlproject
<bzoltan> they are different beasts and they do not mix well
<bzoltan> mrqtros, dpm: fundamentally the QML backend plugins should be on the platform level packaged in .deb and installed to the same place as any other QML plugin... the click story just made this model obsolete ...
<mrqtros> bzoltan, ok, can you advice me which type of project I should use? :)
<bzoltan> mrqtros:  QML Extension Library + Tabbed Touch UI
<dpm> bzoltan, indeed, that's why we're looking for a workaround
<mrqtros> Yep, now I know little about "Click" - very simple format, assumes that all dependencies already in device, that's ok. So I need to create "all-in-one" project
<dpm> mrqtros, my suggestion would be to use the template I mentioned earlier on
<mrqtros> Ok, let me look on it again :)
<dpm> but you'll need to add bits from the Ubuntu QML templates to the QML code
<dpm> i.e. ensuring that it has a MainView, etc.
<bzoltan> mrqtros: yes, but we made the app development tools and processes for .qmlproject and not for .pro ... so if you go with .pro then you will deal with missing features :(
<dpm> hm, then we need a deeper discussion on this
<dpm> this might block lots of appshowdown submissions
<mrqtros> of course, guys, of course
<dpm> I'll start a thread on the phone mailing list
<dpm> mehow, are you doing the visual designs for the calendar app as well?
<bzoltan> mrqtros: what plugin is wat you need?
<mrqtros> What about *.qmlproject + binary plugin inside?
<bzoltan> mrqtros:  .qmlprojects are not compiled ...
<mrqtros> I knooooow ;)
<mrqtros> :D
<mehow> dmp: not at the moment, but it might change next week and I might be involved more ( we are losing one of the freelancers )
<mrqtros> I mean *.so in project )
<bzoltan> mrqtros: Of course you can dump in whatever binary in the .qmlproject .... but ya know the phone is armhf and my pc is x86 :)
<mrqtros> *.so file in the *.qmlproject as resource or something like that :)
<mrqtros> :/
<mrqtros> Forgot :(
<bzoltan> mrqtros: well, that is the thing... Click has no arch as far as I know...
<mrqtros> bzoltan, my project - client of cloud storage
<bzoltan> mrqtros:  why do not you contribute it to the SDK? It could be useful
<mrqtros> Contribute plugin in the SDK? ... Wow ...
<bzoltan> mrqtros: sure ... why not?
<bzoltan> mrqtros: if it is smart, good, covered with tests and does meaningful stuff... hell yeah, bring it on :)
<bzoltan> mrqtros, dpm: This whole "just dump the .so side by the qml app and package with Click" idea was not very deeply thought thru in my opinion... very-very true that we have a whole in our app development story
<mrqtros> bzoltan, my plugin is good, but I think that SDK no need concurrent cloud storage service :D And Yandex.Disk is not so popular in the world, but it is very popular in Russia and post soviet countries
<bzoltan> mrqtros: the SDK have U1DB API so it will have Ubuntu One access APIs. I would personally welcome any kind of cloud storage service in the SDK... I think it would be great to offer all kind of cloud storage APIs in the Ubuntu SDK... freedom of choice
 * bzoltan still remembers what does it mean when the network logs on the user and not vice versa :D
<mrqtros> bzoltan, dpm, seems that project of type "QML Extension Library + Tabbed ..." doesn't contain "<app_name>.qml" file, which is referred in *.desktop file
<dpm> ah, I hadn't even realized that that was a template, I thought Zoltan was referring to combining two templates
<bzoltan> mrqtros: that is a buig
 * bzoltan thinks twice before saying anything hars...since it is a public channel :D
<mrqtros> bzoltan, yep, no any *.qml file, which contain  "MainView"
<bzoltan> mrqtros: yes, the projectypes.json is missing the main.qml what is in fact in the template, but it is not used when the application is created from the template...
<mrqtros> bzoltan, and I bet that line "/usr/bin/qmlscene -I ../backend/modules $@ TestA.qml" in makefile will fail to find *.so file
<mrqtros> because binary build will be placed in separate folder "build-<name>-...-release"
<mrqtros> I already had problems with finding *.so of plugins before. My solution - place plugin binary to qml plugins folder, near to "UbuntuPhone" plugins and so on
<bzoltan> mrqtros: very possible... Let's first fix the template...
<mrqtros> Seems that no one used this template before, crazy :)))
<bzoltan> mrqtros: the fix for the template is in the trunk of the project lp:qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu ... it will land in the archive at some point, feel free to branch it and make a local build if you need... or just simple sudo vi /usr/share/qtcreator/templates/wizards/ubuntu/projectypes.json and add { "fileName": "app/displayName.qml" }, after the line number 120 or so...
<bzoltan> mrqtros:  well  :) I actively do discourage everybody to stick to the pure QML apps and create a system wide QML plugin .deb  ... but with the Click package we need to figure out something new ...
<bzoltan> mrqtros,dpm: actually it is not so that there are no dependencies in the Click world... thee are. they are called framework, and for example the UI Toolkit is one framework all apps "depend" the issue is that nobody knows yet how these frameworks will be extensible ... nobody knows if community or 3rd parties can add new freamworks... how they will be distributed and whatsoever ... It is a tough job to reinvent the wheel :)
<mrqtros> bzoltan, I gave different file)
<mrqtros> Ok, I'll try to find correct place myself)
<dpm> mrqtros, thanks for being flexible, every piece of feedback is useful for us to make the platform more complete
<mrqtros> dpm, no thanks, I like it :)
<dpm> awesome :)
<mrqtros> bzoltan, seems that I should restart QtC
<bzoltan> dpm: mrqtros: well.. one more bug down :) so hell yes, thanks a bunch :D
<bzoltan> mrqtros: I never need to restart QtC :) I am on Saucy... it restarts itself regularly :P
<bzoltan> QtC is not really a stable on Saucy for some reason...
<mrqtros> :D:D:D
<mrqtros> it's feature :)))
<mrqtros> bzoltan, seems that your advice didn't help
<bzoltan>  mrqtros: Did it create the main qml ?
<mrqtros> bzoltan, nope :( I changed "UbuntuAppWBackendPlusTabs" template with adding { filename... } as you adviced before
<mrqtros> But nothing
<bzoltan> mrqtros:  ohh silly me... sorry, you need to rename the /usr/share/qtcreator/templates/wizards/ubuntu/backendplustabs/app/main.qml to /usr/share/qtcreator/templates/wizards/ubuntu/backendplustabs/app/displayName.qml
<mrqtros> bzoltan, yeeeeeah
<mrqtros> It works!
<mrqtros> bzoltan, dpm, Ok guys, it's good that we fixed bug, but I hope we will get simpler way to integrate C++ part with QML in one package! I'll try "QML Extension + tabs" soon
<bzoltan> mrqtros:  shoot, if you have any suggestions or ideas how to make it simpler
<mrqtros> bzoltan, I want to talk little about adding my plugin in the SDK. Now I think that's normal to make usage of plguin like "import Ubuntu.ThirdParty.yadPlugin" and so on :)
<mrqtros> bzoltan, another 3rd party plugins already included in sdk? :)
<mrqtros> bzoltan, Ok, we can discuss it little bit later ;)
<iBelieve> nik90, ping
<nik90|Office> iBelieve: pong
<iBelieve> nik90|Office, how about adding authors' IRC nicknames to the AppShowdownList as a way to give feedback and suggestions to developers?
<Cantide> ah yeah, i wanted to ask about that - because my app there has neither my IRC nick nor my real name, but my reddit name instead
<mhall119> davmor2: what do you mean? there's lots of layouting in the SDK
<nik90|Office> iBelieve: yeah I could add that as their immediate contact details.
<Cantide> i've yet to create a launchpad account and upload though, so i was waiting to do that before asking
<nik90|Office> iBelieve: at first I thought the developers' blog or reddit post is enough to contact them
<davmor2> mhall119: in the api section there is a part call layouting which just sounds like a non-word
<nik90|Office> but I guess that could be slow and starting a discussion using that wont be practical
<nik90|Office> iBelieve: will do that when I get home
<iBelieve> nik90|Office, thanks
<nik90|Office> Cantide: that's because I did not know your full name
<iBelieve> nik90|Office, also, how about setting up a PPA to hold the showdown apps since it sounds like click packages won't work on the desktop?
<nik90|Office> Cantide: that said any developer can edit their details on the list
<Cantide> nik90|Office, yeah, i figured, which is why i thought i should create a launchpad account :)
<nik90|Office> Cantide: hint hint
<Cantide> oh, i didn't know that, i'll check it out :)
<nik90|Office> iBelieve: yeah I will discuss this with mhall119 later when I get home.
<nik90|Office> I have a hangout meeting with the designers soon, so will be busy with that
<iBelieve> nik90|Office, cool, thanks. By the way, I've set up a Launchpad project for Ubuntu Tasks, it is tasks-app, which imports code from GitHub, my GitHub project will still be my main project page
<nik90|Office> iBelieve: I suppose you would use the launchpad page only for the ppa?
<nik90|Office> iBelieve: and the rest such as bug reporting at github?
<iBelieve> nik90|Office, right, that's why I set it up.
<mhall119> davmor2: in fairness, most of the SDK contains non-English-words
<mhall119> we're geeks afterall
<iBelieve> nik90|Office, and also so people can search for it on Launchpad
<nik90|Office> iBelieve: okay. In that case, I will leave the link in the wiki as the github one
<davmor2> mhall119: True but the layouting was less forgiveable
<nik90|Office> zsombi: u ready for the design meeting?
<zsombi> nik90|Office in 6 mins yes
<nik90|Office> zsombi: yes :)
<bzoltan> mrqtros: Sorry, I was on a call...
<dpm> zsombi, nik90, I will not attend the clock hangout, but you don't really need me there. I guess you're all set for the hangout?
<zsombi> dpm so far I'm alone here...
<bzoltan> mrqtros: at the moment all our QML plugins are either from Digia/Qt or from Canonical/Ubuntu ... we could run a good showcase with your plugin just for fun :)
<dpm> zsombi, can you check if linapio and mehow are in the #design channel? At least mehow said he'd be able to attend
<mrqtros> bzoltan, it can be interesting :)
<zsombi> dpm: neither of them is there :)
<dpm> it seems they're coming now :)
<nik90|Mobile> mhall119 can u check if mehow is able to join the hangout
<nik90|Mobile> I am on my mobile now and hence cannot do it myself
<mhall119> nik90|Mobile: which hangout?
<iBelieve> I'm trying to build a debian package for my qml app using the Build -> Ubuntu Touch -> Create Application Package command. However, I'm getting cp: cannot overwrite directory ‘debian/tasks-app//usr/share/tasks-app/tasks-app’ with non-directory
<iBelieve> What am I doing wrong, and how should I fix it?
<mhall119> iBelieve: you can try deleting the current ./debian/task-app/ folder
<iBelieve> Here is the entire log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5989169/
<iBelieve> mhall119, why is it doing that though? All I'm doing is running the menu command from QtCreator, I've not done any extra steps
<mhall119> iBelieve: it looks like you moved some files/folders around in your project
<mhall119> and QtCreator didn't cleanup the ./debian/ folder of it's temporary build files after you last ran it
<mhall119> so your chances conflicted with the leftover build stuff
<iBelieve> mhall119, I've deleted the debian folder multiple times and still get that error
<mhall119> hmmm....
<iBelieve> mhall119, I've messed with my .qmlproject file maybe that changed something: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5989188/
<mhall119> iBelieve: can you pastebin your debian/rules and debian/install files?
<bzoltan> iBelieve: your qmlproject is fine
<iBelieve> mhall119, debian/rules: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5989193/
<mrqtros> bzoltan, I hope we can find any way to create complex Click packages (with plugins and QML) before September :) Anyway I agree to add my plugin to SDK, but I think you should discuss this idea with you colleges first :)
<iBelieve> mhall119, debian/install: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5989197/
<bzoltan> mrqtros: I think many things around the Click packaging and the development story in general are going to improve during the next few month ...
<bzoltan> iBelieve: well, that looks ugly ....
<iBelieve> bzoltan, yeah... why is all the git stuff there?
<bzoltan> iBelieve: the rules file looks good
<mrqtros> bzoltan, I want to participate in App Showdown, deadline is 15 September as far as I know :) If Click packages will be not able to host C++ plugins, I hope you can help me with including it to SDK
<mhall119> iBelieve: line 261 of your debian/install is the culprit I believe
<bzoltan> mrqtros: no worries :) you will not be blocked or put back because of our tools and processes. I give my word.
<mhall119> also, you should remove all the .git stuff from that file
<mrqtros> bzoltan, awesome! Huge thanks ;)
<bzoltan> mhall119, iBelieve: The packaging script adds everything in the source tree to the install file... so it is essential to keep the source tree tidy and clean
<bzoltan> mhall119, iBelieve: like this -> find . -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 3 -printf "%p ${INSTALL_PATH}\n"|grep -v ".user\|debian\|.desktop" | sed "s/^\.\///g" > debian/install
<iBelieve> mhall119, bzoltan sorry, I've got to go in a minute. But if I remove all the git stuff and line 261 manually, will that work?
<bzoltan> mhall119, iBelieve: Only after trying you will see
<bzoltan> mhall119, iBelieve:  The packaging features in the SDK are far from perfect, but I did not want to put too many hours as I knew that the new Click packaging is already on the corner...
<zsombi> nik90: nik90|Mobile: here's the new API approach we came out with today, so around tomorrow afternoon this will be reviewed again http://studio.sketchpad.cc/KBIFs7Kerx
<iBelieve> mhall119, I removed the .git lines and 261 and it works! Thanks for thelp
<mhall119> np
<om26er> mterry, hi
<om26er> mterry, ping again (you probably had a internet disconnect)
<xqwzts> has anyone succesffully placed a ListView on the same Page as other items [Columns/Rows]
<xqwzts> I can't get my layout right :/
<Mihir> dpm: we didn't had designing meeting correct ?
<nik90|Office> xqwzts: u there?
<nik90|Office> xqwzts: were you referring to a listview inside a column/row or outside it?
<nik90|Office> within the same page ofcourse?
<nik90|Office> xqwzts: I would suggest taking a look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/view/head:/clock/WorldClock.qml
<nik90|Office> xqwzts: It has a row, ListView in the same page with proper layouting :)
<xqwzts> nik90|Office: within the same page
<xqwzts> ill take a look thanks
<xqwzts> nik90|Office: that's exactly it [a textfield and a button too!]
<xqwzts> thanks
<nik90|Office> xqwzts: np :)
<nik90|Office> xqwzts: going home now, we can talk in an hour if you want.
<nik90|Office> bye'
<xqwzts> thanks, will ping if I hit any more walls
<nik90> xqwzts: I think you forgot to add allmovies.qml file or something. It complains that allmovies is missing when I try to run your code.
<Cantide> why is it that when i try to rename the tabs it won't work? ( i rename the files, too)
<nik90> Cantide: are you trying to change the tab names while the app is running (dynamically)?
<Cantide> i just have the files open in Qt Creator
<Cantide> i did it once, and it worked fine..
<Cantide> trying it now it just keeps failing..
<nik90> Cantide: what error is it showing?
<nik90> Cantide: did you change the tab title?
<Cantide> "Cannot assign to non-existent property "mapTab""
<Cantide> yes, i think so
<Cantide> and then the file names
<nik90> hmm weird
<Cantide> another question - what license do i choose on launchpad for my project?
<nik90> Cantide: I am guessing GPLv3
<nik90> Cantide: as long as the license permits distribution and is opensource it should be fine
<Cantide> okay, i'll go with that
<Cantide> thanks :)
<nik90> Cantide: somewhere in your code you are still referringn to "mapTab". Search for that string.
<om26er> boiko, https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/phone-app/connected_tests_stable/+merge/180388 +1 please :)
<Cantide> mapTab is what i want - it was WorldTab or something before i renamed it
<nik90> ah
<nik90> Cantide: in that case, did you rename the id of the tab definition to "mapTab"
<Cantide> where is it defined?
<nik90> The title can be whatever but the id must remain consistent throughout
<Cantide> yeah
<nik90> id is what you define right after tab {
<nik90> something like tab { id: mapTab; title: "Whatever" }
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> this still isn't work
<Cantide> working *
<Cantide> there were no id tags in the first place, and adding them in isn't working .-.
<Cantide> it's as if it got the ids from the filenames :/
<Cantide> (from what i can tell)
<nik90> Cantide: can you try pushing your code somewhere? It makes it much easier to help then.
<Cantide> it's just the tabbed ui template, no extra code
<nik90> Cantide: this is more like me trying to find a needle in the haystack after being blind :)
<Cantide> and i tried renaming the tabs, that's all
<Cantide> haha
<nik90> Cantide: I just created a sample tabbed ui template
<nik90> Cantide: I think I now understand what you did!
<Cantide> okay
<Cantide> what did i do?! '-'
<nik90> so let me guess you changed "WorldTab" to "MapTab"
<Cantide> yes, exactly
<Cantide> and then renamed the files, too
<Cantide> where is it getting the definition of "WorldTab" from?
<nik90> Which file did you rename?
<Cantide> i couldn't find it anywhere..
<Cantide> the files in the ui folder
<Cantide> and the file in the components folder
<Cantide> ( i renamed the HelloTab to settingsTab as well)
<nik90> give me a min. I know how to fix it
<nik90> :)
<Cantide> okay :)
<nik90> more like 10 mins. I am a bit preoccupied
<Cantide> i've fixed it before, i just can't remember how, and for the life of me i can't figure it out now
<Cantide> no problem :)
<Cantide> take your time
<nik90> Cantide: found the solution. want to hear it?
<nik90> Cantide: you are going to be annoyed by the solution .. :D
<Cantide> sure :D
<Cantide> tell me, please :)
<nik90> Cantide: the file name needs to start with Caps. So it shoudl be MapTab.qml
<nik90> hehe
<Cantide> =_=
<Cantide> whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :#
<nik90> no idea!
<Cantide> that's crazy!!! :D
<Cantide> thanks -.-v
<nik90> I never noticed this because I have a convention of naming it in Caps
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> i must have named it in caps the first time i tried it and had no problem
<nik90> I guess so
<Cantide> i'm used to having the first letter lowercase, then caps thereafter
<Cantide> (for the start of new words in the name)
<nik90> Cantide: keep that convention for variable names.
<nik90> for filenames use caps
<Cantide> yeah, i'll do that
<Cantide> thanks for the tip
<Cantide> and thanks for finding my problem :)
<nik90> I still cannot believe it :)
<Cantide> i think when i'm done, i'll need to change my submission to "developed by nik90 and iBelieve"
<nik90> well this should unblock your work
<nik90> lol
<Cantide> yeah, thanks :)
<Cantide> in the meantime i've been manually editing a 1500-line SVG file in gedit -_-v
<Cantide> happy days~
<nik90> Cantide: ooh that must be terrible
<om26er> tmoenicke_, can you come to #ubuntu-devel ?
<Cantide> yeah.. Inkscape puts some auto-generated stuff in there that i don't want... so i'm just fixing it
<Cantide> i should write a parser, but i'm lazy :)
<Cantide> anyway, thanks for the help :)
<nik90> np
<nik90> ping if you have any other issues
<randomcpp> kalikiana, ping
<iBelieve> balloons, ping
<alecu> mhall119: I think we should ping matiasb here with that error you are getting from the click website
<alecu> matiasb: mhall is uploading a new version of a click package to production, and getting: "Changes can not be accepted and published at this time. Please try again later."
<balloons> iBelieve, pong
<mhall119> alecu: I'm already PMing beuno
<matiasb> mhall119: hmm... when uploading an app? did you update version?
<iBelieve> balloons, here's the merge request: https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-autopilot-tests/+merge/180430
<mhall119> matiasb: yeah, bumped the version from 0.1.1 to 0.1.2
<mhall119> uploaded the new click package with the correct name
<mhall119> and it took me to the form to approve changes
<mhall119> from the yellow "The details displayed below include further changes awaiting review."
<mhall119> but that form fails silently when submitting
<matiasb> mhall119: are you trying to approve the changes of your own app?
<mhall119> matiasb: yes
<matiasb> that could be the problem then :)
<matiasb> let me check
<mhall119> matiasb: I'm on the review team :)
<mhall119> so maybe I'm getting the form when I shouldn't?
<matiasb> yeah, that is not working ok; it shouldn't show you the action buttons, we had a similar issue when reviewing apps for the first time, but it seems we may have the same problem here (this is inherited from the original review workflow)
<matiasb> mhall119: ok, I should be able to approve your changes, if you want me to
<alecu> matiasb: please do!
<balloons> iBelieve, ty
 * alecu starts reloading the click scope
<randomcpp> does anyone tried to use libfriends in qml apps?
<balloons> iBelieve, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/367/
<mhall119> matiasb: please
<randomcpp> has anyone tried*
<matiasb> mhall119, alecu: hmm... it seems there is some issue when trying to push the changes to the index and/or publish the download, let me check logs
<alecu> mhall119: you may have to republish the app from the website, iirc
<mhall119> unpublish and republish?
<alecu> mhall119: and then, in the click scope make sure to repeat the search
<iBelieve> randomcpp, I haven't tried it. Why would use it in a recipes app? (Your app is SaucyBacon, right?)
<iBelieve> randomcpp, Why would you use it **
<randomcpp> iBelieve, yes
<randomcpp> to share your recipe within the app
<mhall119> alecu: Your application can not be unpublished at this time. Please try again later.
<alecu> mhall119: I think just republish after the new version. But we better wait till matiasb checks that issue above
<matiasb> alecu, mhall119: this looks like there is some issue when pushing changes to the index/download services, trying to find out what's the problem
<iBelieve> randomcpp, I think the gallery app has a share menu
<mhall119> um, alecu....I have two apps lenses in my dash now
<randomcpp> I'll have look at it thanks
<iBelieve> randomcpp, just checked, it does, but the popover is empty
<matiasb> alecu, mhall119: ok, I think the problem is the currently deployed click-index service doesn't support update/delete requests; lukasz, jamestait should have more details about this
<randomcpp> iBelieve, nice :/
<mhall119> matiasb: ok
<randomcpp> iBelieve, I'll keep mine empty too for now
<mhall119> alecu: loving that app preview on my phone :)
<mhall119> but I'm skeptical about the reviews :P
<alecu> yeah, sorry for the one star :-)
<mhall119> and I spend minutes, whole minutes, on that icon
<mhall119> I'm curious how I got an average of 3 stars with 1+2+3 on reviews
<iBelieve> nik90, ping
<matiasb> alecu, mhall119: ok, I found the problem; there is an issue in how myapps hits the click-index api, I'll work on it to get it fixed by tomorrow hopefully
<mhall119> matiasb: sounds good, thanks for digging into it
<matiasb> np
<mhall119> alecu: any idea why Click packages are on a second Apps lens?
<mhall119> alecu: http://ubuntuone.com/0vtaKzISDiOvwIBSCnwOjy
<alecu> mhall119: yes, it was the fastest way to get to the demo. I'm working on merging them right into the apps scope
<mhall119> ah, ok
<mhall119> merging the functionality intothe apps scopes, or merging the results *with* the apps scope results in the apps lens?
<alecu> mhall119: all of that, yes
<alecu> mhall119: we'll also have to deduplicate some of the results of the current apps lens
<alecu> so installed apps show that nice preview when you long-tap on them
<alecu> and then you'll be able to rate, add a review, update, uninstall from there
<mhall119> sounds great alecu
<mhall119> looking forward to it :)
<nik90> iBelieve: ping
<iBelieve> nik90, pong
<nik90> iBelieve: actually i was pong
<nik90> u pinged me earlier
<iBelieve> nik90, that's what I was wondering
<nik90> hehe
<iBelieve> nik90, I've been working on the task page and was wondering what you think. I uploaded a pic, but then made some changes, so I need to reload it
<nik90> okay
 * nik90 loves to see screenshots
<iBelieve> nik90, what do you think of http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/5195/2bjs.png or http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/3279/j0q.png?
<randomcpp> iBelieve, please, I need you to tell me how the heck you did the priority thing :)
<nik90> iBelieve: wow looks nice.
<mefrio> if you want to follow the development of my app for the Showdown contest I just posted some updates about it on my blog :) http://mefrio.wordpress.com/2013/08/15/memories-updates-seven-days-after-the-first-commit/
<iBelieve> nik90, it's the same hack I use to fix white on white popovers with a Suru theme.
<iBelieve> nik90, custom labels instead of the default text property :)
<iBelieve> nik90, so I just added an ubuntu shape and label in place of the text property
<nik90> iBelieve: would it be possible to move the green box to the right of the text?
<nik90> I like the text to be aligned although I am not really sure which one I would like :P
<nik90> mefrio: nice!
<nik90> man you guys are rocking the showdown!
<mefrio> nik90, thank you :) as you can see I changed the style of my app as you suggested me. It looks pretty much better now in my opinion :D
<nik90> mefrio: I really like the look of those small pic thumbnails. The whole app look clean and gorgeous! nice work!
<mefrio> nik90, thank you :)
<iBelieve> mefrio, nice!! I like the Suru theme :)
<nik90> mefrio: does clicking the thumbnail show a bigger picture?
<iBelieve> nik90, I don't know how I'd do that. Either it would have to be on the left of the value but not aligned, or on the right of the arrow, and it would mess up the rest of the valueSelector
<mefrio> nik90, I am already working on it. I would try to make something similar to the gallery app. It has a very nice gallery view
<mefrio> iBelieve, thank you :) I saw you are developing Tasks. Very nice job!
<iBelieve> nik90, so which of the two screenshots do you prefer? One has the title and description in one list item, the other has them individually
<iBelieve> mefrio, thanks :)
<nik90> mefrio: I got an idea. You state that in your feature list that it supports html/markdown however it would be difficult for the user to use that in the phone. Could you also provide some basic stuff like bold, italics etc in a toolbar or something?
<nik90> mefrio: My idea would need a little bit of design though as to where to place these common buttons
<mefrio> nik90, it would look bad in the toolbar I think. If I found a nice way to do that I will certainly do that
<nik90> iBelieve: I did not notice that until now.
<iBelieve> nik90, and also the margins of the text boxes are different. In the second one, they're more like other list items
<randomcpp> iBelieve, I prefer the second if you're interested in my opinion :)
<nik90> iBelieve: with respect to the margins, the second one definitely. It increases the consistency then
<iBelieve> randomcpp, I'm always interested in anyone's feedback :) you mean the one with two separate list items?
<nik90> iBelieve: me too second one looks better
<iBelieve> nik90, would you leave the top and bottom margins the way they are, smaller than the side margins?
<nik90> iBelieve: preferable the same top and side margins
<randomcpp> iBelieve, I'd remove the line separator before and after the description box
<nik90> iBelieve: did you add those thin separators yourself?
<nik90> mefrio: maybe you can add another view for the memories. Right now the default is list view.
<iBelieve> nik90, the separators are a result of the list items. I can take them away if you and randomcpp think they shouldn't be there
<nik90> mefrio: would be cool have a grid like option with ubuntu shape widget showing the pics (like thumbnails)
<mefrio> nik90, yeah nice idea! Thanks :D
<nik90> iBelieve: yeah remove it. You can then clearly differentiate between title, description and other small options
<iBelieve> nik90, would you leave the separator after the description to separate it from the other options?
<nik90> iBelieve: so finally, same top and side margins, title and description together with a separtor below description. Thereby options are in a nice section by itself
<nik90> mefrio: are all thse in trunk? Would like to try it myself
<nik90> iBelieve: same question to you as well
<iBelieve> nik90, okay, will do. Thanks to you and randomcpp for the feedback! Always much appreciated :)
<mefrio> nik90, sure! There is a link to the GitHub page in the post I linked
<mefrio> nik90, here it is: https://github.com/Mefrio/Memories
<nik90> mefrio: i already cloned your repo in the afternoon
<iBelieve> nik90, no, they're in a separate branch, tasks-view-design. I haven't merged them yet. Plus I need to push the latest changes. Thanks to your feedback, I'll merge in just a minute
<mefrio> nik90, I made only one single push from this afternoon and it fixed the photo shapes close item
<nik90> iBelieve: take your time. The root trunk is precious. Things should be stable there always. Nice you usedtest branches.
<iBelieve> nik90, yeah, I guess I'll work on it a bit more before merging. I have pushed to the tasks-view-design branch if you want to try it at all.
<iBelieve> nik90, I've still got to find a place for priority coloring. Can't seem to think of a good place that would be easy to implement
<randomcpp> nik90, do you know who is in charge to develop u1db-qt?
<randomcpp> I have to ask few things..
<nik90> randomcpp: ooh not sure..sry
<nik90> randomcpp: dpm or mhall119 is the best person to let you know who to talk to
<randomcpp> ok tomorrow I'll ping them :)
<randomcpp> thanks anyway :)
<nik90> np
<randomcpp> ok guys that's better I go to bed now, I making too many disasters :)
<randomcpp> good night nik90 iBelieve :)
<iBelieve> randomcpp, good night
<mhall119> randomcpp: kalikiana is doing u1db-qt development I believe
<mhall119> randomcpp: but he's on scandanavian time
<randomcpp> so gmt+2?
<mhall119> I think so, yeah
<randomcpp> I'm gmt+1, I'll surely find him tomorrow :) thanks mhall119
<nik90> randomcpp: gud nite
<mhall119> np
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-08-16
<ubuntourist> Still getting "No valid kits found" when starting Ubuntu SDK...
<dpm> good morning
<rigved> good morning
<rigved> i want to take part in the app showdown. i know i am late. but it seems a fun idea!
<rigved> i was reading the details of the contest. is the AGPL allowed for code submitted to the contest? it's not directly listed here: http://opensource.org/licenses though.
<dpm> rigved, let me have a look, I think it should be fine
<dpm> rigved, it should be fine, so go for it: http://opensource.org/licenses/alphabetical :)
<rigved> dpm: awesome!
<dholbach> good morning
<rigved> good morning
<dpm> bzoltan, do you have an idea what could be causing bug 1207687?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1207687 in Ubuntu Calculator App "First swipe up (and down) doesn't work" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207687
<bzoltan> dpm: no idea... timp should know
<dpm> ok, thanks, will wait for him to come up
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday and happy Tell A Joke Day! :-D
<kalikiana> randomcpp: here maybe
<randomcpp> yeah
<kalikiana> randomcpp: you definitely want many documents. this is a prerequisite for using Query which filters on the document
<kalikiana> so say you have a "name" field you can filter on that
<kalikiana> and put it in a ListView for example as well
<randomcpp> ok so I'm doing the right way :)
<randomcpp> (if you're interested, https://github.com/random-cpp/saucybacon )
<kalikiana> randomcpp: there is an inofficial method to delete stuff, though it needs a proper api. you can do database.putDoc("", docId)
<kalikiana> if you have a suggestion on a nicer API I'm open to ideas
<randomcpp> ok thank you so much :)
<kalikiana> do you have an screenies? I like the name :-D
<randomcpp> saucybacon?
<kalikiana> yeah
<randomcpp> http://imgur.com/a/0DheR I need to add more screenshot
<kalikiana> neat stuff
<kalikiana> some way to adjust the number of people to update the portions before cooking would be nice  - just an idea
<randomcpp> kalikiana, yeah I'm working on that feature :)
<kalikiana> awesome
<kalikiana> it would fix the classic situation of "oops, should've used half as much butter"
<randomcpp> kalikiana, db.putDoc("", id) doesn't really delete the Document, if I pass the db as model, ListView still shows an entry, but empty
<randomcpp> (screenshot on the way, a sec)
<randomcpp> http://i.imgur.com/wvvhVOQ.png
<kalikiana> randomcpp: have you defined a delegate? for example delegate: Label { text: contents.title }
<randomcpp> yes the delegate is ListItem.Multivalue
<randomcpp> it's just like all the contents are erased
<randomcpp> but since the docId is still there, the db tells the ListView to show this empty Document
<om26er> renato, hi
<kalikiana> randomcpp: can you push the code? then I'll just try it locally
<randomcpp> a sec :)
<nik90|Office> randomcpp: oh just got an idea! Perhaps a screenshot of the food. That would make it more encouraging for a user to prepare a specific dish :)
<randomcpp> nik90|Office, that's already on the todo list :p
<nik90|Office> randomcpp: awesome
<randomcpp> you can insert alredy taken photos
<randomcpp> or took a photo on the go
<randomcpp> but I need to define this feature better
<randomcpp> I'd like to have the possibility to add a photo for each step of the preparation
<randomcpp> kalikiana, the code is here https://github.com/random-cpp/saucybacon/
<randomcpp> here's where I delete a Document https://github.com/random-cpp/saucybacon/blob/master/ui/RecipePage.qml#L64
<dpm> nice work randomcpp :)
<randomcpp> thanks dpm :)
<randomcpp> I should start to separate the js from the qml code, to make things more modular..
<nik90|Office> randomcpp: nice idea. To account for the limited space of the phone, I would suggest using picture thumbnails similar to the memories app being made by mefrio.
<nik90|Office> randomcpp: clicking on the thumbnails could reveal a fullscreen view of it.
<randomcpp> nik90|Office, yes I saw his implementation, it's really neat
<kalikiana> randomcpp: I added a pancake recipe and I see it after saving
<kalikiana> I'll add another one
<kalikiana> randomcpp: hmm adding a second recipe seems to prefill text from before
<randomcpp> kalikiana, yeah I need to clean the form
<randomcpp> but if you save again a new recipe is saved
<kalikiana> indeed I now have 2 and I can see the instructions
<kalikiana> I still see both after closing and re-opening
<kalikiana> I wonder why you would not see any in the list - it works here
<randomcpp> now try to delete one of those
<randomcpp> open a recipe, then call the toolbar and choose Delete
<kalikiana> yup it's gone
<randomcpp> but there's a white delegate in the listview right?
<kalikiana> oooh
<kalikiana> now I see what you mean
<randomcpp> (don't bother if the single view still shows some infos)
<kalikiana> yes, I got an empty entry. I didn't see the arrow at first
<kalikiana> that is a bug then in u1db-qt
<kalikiana> randomcpp: would you like to file it?
<randomcpp> kalikiana, I should go afk right now, if you want me to report, I'll file it later sorry
<kalikiana> no worries, I'll just file it myself
<randomcpp> ok thanks a lot
<kalikiana> I'll mention the URL so you can keep track of the fix going in
<randomcpp> on lp my nick is random-cpp you can mention me there
<Cantide> hmm.. what is the best way to store /save settings in an app and then load them as variables?
<randomcpp> Cantide, if you already use a db for some reason store settings there, or alternatively, since qml support JSON natively
<Cantide> i don't use a db
<randomcpp> your a JSON with settings, then parse it on startup
<Cantide> >.<
<Cantide> how, where? documentation?
<randomcpp> JSON.stringify and JSON.parse are your friends
<Cantide> where will the file be stored?
<randomcpp> third option, try to use gsettings
<Cantide> they can be locally stored, that's fine with me
<randomcpp> where you tell to save your file
<Cantide> randomcpp, is this what i'm looking for? https://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qmlmodule-qtquick-localstorage2-qtquick-localstorage-2.html
<Cantide> perhaps it would be easier for me to just create an xml file, read from that and write to it when settings are changed >.<
<kalikiana> Cantide: or use u1db and don't worry about where it's stored :-D
<Cantide> ah..
<Cantide> i need to read up on that
<Cantide> does it require a user to have an U1 account?
<Cantide> got a link about it?
<kalikiana> no, you can use it locally just fine - sync with U1 is optional
<kalikiana> sec
<Cantide> oh, cool :)
<kalikiana> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/u1db-qt5/overview.html
<Cantide> all i need do is store about 10 variables (these are user-specific settings)
<Cantide> so a config file, basically
 * Cantide clicks
<Cantide> thanks
<kalikiana> btw a settings api is on the roadmap for the ui toolkit but no promise when it will be ready
<Cantide> okay
<Cantide> it sure would be useful in a lot of apps
<om26er> tmoenicke_, hello
<Cantide> looks like u1db is exactly what i need! thanks!
<kalikiana> np
<randomcpp> kalikiana, is there a method to increase the docId automatically?
<tmoenicke_> om26er: hi
<om26er> tmoenicke_, hey! the ubuntu-keyboard package have not yet been pushed to ubuntu archives because didrocks is on vacation.
<om26er> tmoenicke_, he'll return on monday, all "paper work" have been done. It seems only didrocks is the person that is able to release packages into Ubuntu
<om26er> tmoenicke_, when do you want ubuntu-keyboard in the phone image btw?
<tmoenicke_> om26er: asap, actually. bill is back on monday, so lets see
<tmoenicke_> om26er: i saw some stuff was done last night, thanks a lot
<tmoenicke_> mterry: ^
<kalikiana> randomcpp: you can leave out the docid to get one autogenerated
<randomcpp> kalikiana, I have a default Document { id: recipe; create: false; default: somedefaultJSON }, each time I want to create a new entry in the db I just do: recipe.docId = generatePseudoRandomId(); recipe.contents = someContents; recipe.create = true; now that this entry is created I switch off recipe.create = false, then I generate a new id by doing: recipe.docId = generatePseudoRandomId() and repeat the cicle
<randomcpp> it just works, but I don't know if it's a good method or not
<Cantide> how do i check if a document already exists?
<randomcpp> database.getId(id)
<randomcpp> sorry sorry
<randomcpp> Cantide, var item = database.getDoc(id)
<randomcpp> if (item)
<randomcpp> etc
<Cantide> ah, thanks :)
<kalikiana> randomcpp: what does generatePseudoRandomId() do? maybe we should expose a function to get you a new id
<randomcpp>     function getRandomId() {
<randomcpp>         var n = Math.random();
<randomcpp>         return n.toString();
<randomcpp>     }
<randomcpp> but I'm looking for some more effective
<randomcpp> that's just a filler
<kalikiana> yeah, the main problem would be that it can clash, it's not a good way to ensure uniqueness
<randomcpp> it's not guaranteed that's unique
<randomcpp> I know that very well
<kalikiana> maybe we need a function database.generate_doc_id()
<kalikiana> even if you could find a better method, that would ensure you get something sane without researching your options
<kalikiana> there's a function for it, it's simply not public
<randomcpp> I remove that recipe.create =true/false by simply using database.putDoc(contents, randomlyGeneratedID)
<kalikiana> you can also use database.putDoc(contents)
<kalikiana> that should also get you a new id
<randomcpp> let me try
<kalikiana> though it only works if you use the function - if you declare it in qml it's hard to tell if you wanted a new id or not so it doesn't allow new ids
<randomcpp> yeah just works
<randomcpp> an id looks like: D-2cc48379-d3ac-435f-8919-8632d7ef299e
<kalikiana> yep, that is a GUID algo, it's quite safe to assume it is unique
<kalikiana> if it is useful that could also be generated as a function
<Cantide> can't have an if statement in the mainview?
<randomcpp> Cantide, what do you mean?
<Cantide> randomcpp, Unexpected token `if'
<randomcpp> you can put a if statement in a js function
<Cantide> where should i be declaring variables? before the mainview?
<randomcpp> MainView { PageStack { Page1 { } } function myFunc() { if (1 > 0) return true; }}
<randomcpp> you can put js function inside component
<randomcpp> components*
<randomcpp> or in separated files eg: myhelperfunctions.js
<randomcpp> then load them with: import "/path/to/js/myhelperfunctions.js" as HelperFunctions
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> i wanted to check if there was a database, if not, create one and fill it with defaults, load them into variables and then have them available to all my tabs
<randomcpp> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/qtqml-javascript-expressions.html
<kalikiana> Cantide: you don't need to manually check the defaults if you store it in "defaults". it does exactly that
<Cantide> hmm..
<Cantide> but what if it is the first time the app is being run, and there is no database?
<Cantide> umm.. oh, if i create a database now, will it be a physical file that ships with the app?
<kalikiana> use "create: true" and it will automatically create one
<Cantide> and if it's already there, won't it be overwritten, thus losing the users settings?
<kalikiana> it will not, that is what "default" is for
<kalikiana> *defaults
<Cantide> >.<
<Cantide> are there any examples of this?
<Cantide> sorry... i'm having a hard time grasping how it should be used without seeing code
<Cantide> i'm looking at this page http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/u1db-qt5/tutorial.html
<Cantide> but it doesn't cover checking if it's already created
<kalikiana> Cantide: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/u1db-qt5/tutorial.html#3-1-1-creating-a-document-at-runtime
<kalikiana> that uses defaults
<xqwzts> Cantide: https://github.com/xqwzts/my-movies/blob/master/mymovies.qml#L51
<Cantide> thanks, kalikiana, xqwzts :)
<Cantide> oh, it needs to be inside Item { } >.<
<Cantide> *sigh* module "U1db" is not installed
<Cantide> this is endless xD
<Cantide> i will research that on my own though =)
<xqwzts> sudo apt-get install qtdeclarative5-u1db1.0
<xqwzts> thats what you need for u1db
<Cantide> oh, thanks
<xqwzts> [it would be helpful if it was documented... hint, hint etc]
<Cantide> hehe
<Cantide> that worked, thanks :)
<xqwzts> np
<Cantide> eh, your settings.js is beyond me :D
<xqwzts> uhm
<xqwzts> its just setters and getters really
<xqwzts> question: is there any way to detect basic gestures?
<xqwzts> i'd like to catch a horizontal swipe on my page
<xqwzts> [atm I'm hacking it together with a flickable, but this isn't very... elegant]
<Cantide> how do i define types in the database? "Unable to assign [undefined] to double"
<nik90|Office> randomcpp|afk, Cantide: gsettings is *not* allowed by the security team.
<Cantide> i see
<nik90|Office> Cantide: so your option is to use qmll localstorage or u1db.
<Cantide> thanks, nik90|Office - luckily those helping me here guided me towards u1db :)
<nik90|Office> All core apps use qmlstorage. But u1db is cool too!
<Cantide> do you have a link for qmlstorage?
<nik90|Office> its  the same link you pasted above yourself
<Cantide> is it easier (requires less code) than u1db?
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> ahhhhhhh
<Cantide> okay :D
<nik90|Office> I havent tried u1db so cant say
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> i'm making some wonderful spaghetti with u1db :)
<nik90|Office> hehe
<Cantide> i still wonder how to specify the type in the database though :/
<Cantide> because i need to store doubles >.<
<nik90|Office> ah
<nik90|Office> xqwzts: I tried cloning your repo and running it yesterday but it complained that AllMovies.qml was missing or something
<nik90|Office> xqwzts: did you add it to your repo?
<xqwzts> oh
<xqwzts> ill take a look
<xqwzts> Cantide: I don't think you specify the type, I assume it's dynamically typed
<xqwzts> actually I assume it just stores a JSON object
<nik90|Office> xqwzts: for qml localstorage, it is based on sqlite database. You need to declare a type.
<Cantide> i wonder why, when i try to assign a double by pulling the value from the db that is complains :<
<Cantide> that it *
<xqwzts> have to afk for a little bit, can take a look when i get back
<nik90|Office> xqwzts: btw the design gradient back tab header has been fixed
<nik90|Office> xqwzts: time to enable those backgradients back again
<nik90|Office> :)
<Cantide> haha, nice :) i actually saw that comment in xqwzts's code and wondered about it :)
<xqwzts> back, that was quick
<xqwzts> nik90|Office: yup jono pointed that out
<xqwzts> but has it been released?
<nik90|Office> xqwzts: yes it landed as an update to saucy yesterday morning
<nik90|Office> pretty sure raring got it as well
<xqwzts> im on raring
<xqwzts> will check in a bit
<kalikiana> Cantide: what's the error message you get with the double?
<Cantide> <Cantide> how do i define types in the database? "Unable to assign [undefined] to double"
<xqwzts> Cantide: I just added this to my defaults and it didn't error out ["testdouble": 2.5]
<Cantide> i have no problem setting it
<Cantide> but when i create something like this:
<xqwzts> Cantide: [undefined] is probably youre problem there
<xqwzts> -e
<Cantide> property double x: get_value_from_db
<Cantide> then it fails
<Cantide> ah, you think i'm failing to get the value from the db at all?
<kalikiana> maybe you are trying to set it too early?
<Cantide> i set the variable after creating the db with defaults..
<kalikiana> if you try to take a value that is not (yet) there you would get undefined
<kalikiana> Cantide: maybe paste a snippet with your code?
<Cantide> hold on..
<Cantide> i'm going to pastebin right now :p
<kalikiana> cool
<Cantide> http://pastebin.com/qA0rvYR8
<Cantide> just trying it with the colours as a test :) might even be useful settings xD
<Cantide> i wonder if the variable names aren't conflicting
<Cantide> hmm
<xqwzts> instead of assigning directly to your property, why not put it on a Component.onCompleted block
<Cantide> ah, i saw that in your code
<Cantide> unfortunately i have to run now... rugby + pizza
<xqwzts> I'm not sure if that matters mind you
<xqwzts> and you can try to debug the getContents by printing out Object.keys(settingsdoc.contents)
<xqwzts> see if it has values in it
<Cantide> oh, thanks
<Cantide> i will be back in a few hours :)
<xqwzts> nik90|Office: I pushed the missing allmovies fix.... forgot that git doesn't commit empty dirs
<xqwzts> nik90|Office: have you got any experience with flickables?
<iBelieve> xqwzts, I can try to help you with flickables if you want
<xqwzts> iBelieve: I'm not sure if this is the proper behavior or a bug or just my code missing something
<xqwzts> after flicking, clicking anywhere on the page will return the flickable to its original position
<xqwzts> so it seems something is calling returnToBounds()
<iBelieve> xqwzts, well, that's not what I get, so it might be a bug or something in your code
<xqwzts> which looking at it is the same behavior as the ToolBar [clicking on the page closes the toolbar]
<xqwzts> oh
<xqwzts> well that's good to know
<xqwzts> must be solvable then!
<xqwzts> Are you changing your flickable's position on flick?
<iBelieve> xqwzts, can you post the code for your flickable?
<xqwzts> 1 sec ill push to github
<iBelieve> xqwzts, no, I'm not messing with the position at all. All I do is create the flickable, and it handles the rest
<xqwzts> ah, but I'm trying to recreate a "swipe" action
<xqwzts> by flicking my page out
<xqwzts> and deciding if I've crossed a threshold, at which point I change the content
<xqwzts> iBelieve: https://github.com/xqwzts/my-movies/blob/master/mymovies/MovieDetailsPage.qml#L46
<xqwzts> that's the relevant code
<iBelieve> xqwzts, sounds something like what the calculator app does to create a new calculation. I'll take a look at your code
<xqwzts> thanks, that'd be helpful
<xqwzts> i'll take a look at the calculator code to see what's happening there
<xqwzts> hmm
<xqwzts> in the calc app they call positionViewAtBeginning() after ending the drag themselves
<iBelieve> xqwzts, I just branched your code to see what you're trying to do and what actually happens. How do I test the problem?
<xqwzts> go to Collection -> Inception
<xqwzts> flick the text sideways
<xqwzts> [uhm it should have created inception in the default data of the db]
<xqwzts> if you flick about halfway, it should continue the flick for you and the text will slide out of view
<xqwzts> the problem is now if you just click anywhere on the page, it slides back by itself
<iBelieve> xqwzts, what I get is when I release, it slides back
<iBelieve> xqwzts, what exactly are you trying to get? I think there might be an easier way
<xqwzts> ah you need to flick and release in a quick motion
<xqwzts> i might change it to onmove instead of onflick to make it easier
<xqwzts> think of it like flicking in angry birds, you're throwing the page out the side :)
<xqwzts> actually i think ill definitely do that, have a small threshold for onflick and a large one for onmove, that way they both work
<iBelieve> xqwzts, I was able to reproduce your problem
<xqwzts> iBelieve: great news! I'm not hallucinating it :P
<xqwzts> is it possible to right our own c++ helpers? i keep getting "failed to add to project"
<xqwzts> write*
<iBelieve> xqwzts, I think the problem is that contentX isn't supposed to be changed to a value outside of the Flickable's view, so it keeps moving the content back into view
<iBelieve> xqwzts, but I have no idea what the solution might be
<xqwzts> yup iBelieve: something is calling returnToBounds()
<xqwzts> iBelieve: thanks for taking the time to look into it
<iBelieve> xqwzts, you might be able to try tinkering with leftMargin instead of contentX, but I don't know
<xqwzts> good idea, i'll give that a shot
<randomcpp|afk> kalikiana, can I ask you a question about u1db.index and query?
<mihir> Hi all :)
<randomcpp> hi mihir
<xqwzts> uhm
<xqwzts> is querying working on u1db?
<randomcpp> xqwzts, the samples works, but I can't get them working with my db
<randomcpp> >.<
<xqwzts> I didn't see examples for the queries?
<randomcpp> I was pinging kalikiana for this reason
<randomcpp> you have to install a package
<randomcpp> libu1db-qt5-examples
<xqwzts> ah
<xqwzts> thanks!
<randomcpp> np
<randomcpp> then look in /usr/share/u1db-qt or something like that
<randomcpp> if you get them working ping me if I'm online
<iBelieve> nik90, ping
<nik90> iBelieve: pong
<iBelieve> nik90, I've been working on the convergent layout and also a new design for viewing categorized. If you have time, could you take a look at it and see what you think?
<nik90> iBelieve: yeah sure
<nik90> iBelieve: master branch?
<iBelieve> nik90, No, adaptive-layouts
<iBelieve> nik90, thanks!
<nik90> iBelieve: do you know how to clone a subbranch?
<nik90> I cloned your main branch by git clone main-branch-link
<nik90> but for the sub-subbranch it doesnt show its link
<nik90> in which case I will have to manully download the zip to try it out
<iBelieve> nik90, Try git fetch then git checkout adaptive-layouts
<iBelieve> nik90, do that from the existing clone
<nik90> nope, it sayds no such file known to git
<nik90> nvr mind I will download the zip
<randomcpp> git checkout master/adaptive-layouts
<randomcpp> IIRC
<randomcpp> nik90, ^
<nik90> randomcpp: doesnt work because I havent uploaded my ssh keys to github. So I am cloning via https link
<randomcpp> ok..
<nik90> but github doesnt provide https link of the sub-branch. weird
<nik90> no worries
<iBelieve> nik90, I don't remember how to do it, I've done it before, with a clone made using https too
<randomcpp> I didin't know that, I always used ssh
<iBelieve> nik90, now I want to find out :)
<randomcpp> maybe a clone with --mirror
<iBelieve> randomcpp, I've always used https since that's the default
<randomcpp> should download other branches too
<randomcpp> I use ssh so I don't have to type my password every time
<nik90> yeah I used it to do it before. But after reinstalling ubuntu, I havent yet uploaded my keys since i hardly use github these days.
<nik90> I guess that's changing now :)
<nik90> iBelieve: its coming along nicely. Few bugs that I noticed
<nik90> iBelieve: bug #1: In the homepage where it shows categories (in sidebar) and its corresponding tasks in the side. When I click on a category it should stay in the same page and display the tasks of that category. Instead now it is taking me into a pagestack for that category.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<nik90> woops didnt mean that bug 1
<nik90> lol
<randomcpp> guys see you tomorrow :)
<nik90> iBelieve: also when I press New in the homepage, it shows the create new category dialog instead of new task page.
<nik90> randomcpp: see you :)
<randomcpp> bye :)
<nik90> bye
<iBelieve> nik90, that's because the home page is supposed to be an overview of all categories and upcoming tasks, so the new button creates a new category
<iBelieve> nik90, as for the clicking on category and going to new page stack, I did that because the home page is supposed to an overview, and clicking a category would take the user to a view that would focus solely on the current category/project at hand.
<nik90> iBelieve: ah. That's slightly confusing since in the tablet view, when you have categories  in the sidebar, it looks more like a filter where when you press a category, the task list view updates to show tasks in that category.
<iBelieve> nik90, I could swap them so the upcoming tasks becomes the sidebar and the categories list becomes the main view
<iBelieve> nik90, or I could get rid of the sidebar background and make them both the same witdth
<nik90> iBelieve: the question is if the homepage is supposed to be an overview, why is it important to show the user the available categories?
<iBelieve> nik90, it isn't that important, but I had the extra space and it didn't make sense to give the tasks list the full width
<nik90> okay
<nik90> let me grab a screenshot 1 min
<nik90> iBelieve: http://imgur.com/MQPNZwT
<nik90> iBelieve: this was what I thought of looking at your initial tablet view.
<nik90> by separating categories and lists into 2 columns (of same width) would still give a wrong idea and may look weird
<iBelieve> nik90, hmm, that's a nice looking view, but it leaves out a place for upcoming tasks, and also would require the task view page to be full width
<iBelieve> nik90, well, I could put upcoming tasks in a filter on the left, like the screenshot has. That might be nice.
<nik90> let me think a bit. Your designs has advantage has well such as the individual category page where you can click different tasks in the sidebar to view them.
<nik90> as well*
<mefrio> this kind of things should be in the UI toolkit itself :P https://github.com/Mefrio/Memories/issues/1
<nik90> mefrio: +1
<mefrio> nik90, and the SDK should do that too :D https://github.com/Mefrio/Memories/issues/4
<iBelieve> nik90, thanks for the feedback! I need to go now, if you want to leave any more comments, you can either add them to the Adaptive Layouts bug or wait until I'm on again later today.
<mefrio> nik90, do you know where the UI toolkit code is hosted?
<nik90> mefrio: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<mefrio> nik90, thank you! :)
<nik90> np
<mefrio> nik90, do you mean that I should just set the automaticOrientation property to true here: https://github.com/Mefrio/Memories/issues/5?
<nik90> mefrio: checking now 1 sec
<nik90> mefrio: no
<nik90> mefrio: the automaticOrientation property tells you if the device is in portrait or landscape mode alone
<nik90> mefrio: if you look through the SDK API, they have dynamic layouting where you can define rules to morph your interface for different screen sizes
<nik90> that's what you need to do
<mefrio> nik90, so you mean I should use Layout element, right?
<nik90> mefrio: yes
<Cantide> how do you detect the screen size? based on the width / height of the elements?
<mefrio> Cantide, by getting height and width properties from your MainView element
<nik90> Cantide: what mefrio said
<mefrio> nik90, doesn't is work so just by using units.gu(x)?
<Cantide> cool, thanks for the tip :)
<nik90> mefrio: yes. But there you are setting a static size. By using layouts, you can define rules to tell your UI to use the space available cleverly
<nik90> mefrio: so if your width increases more than say units.gu(60), you can assume a tablet interface. Then you can make another qml element visible when that happens
<nik90> the units.gu(60) is just a guess. You will have to play with the numbers to find out the sweet spot
<mefrio> nik90, oh now I understand. I am already using something like that for the photo Grid and using dynamic Layouts would allow me to do the same with other widgets too according to the screen size :) thank you! :D
<nik90> mefrio: yup. The ubuntu tasks app is doing this since few hours ago. In case you have any doubts, that would be a good source to look at.
<nik90> thats what i was discussing with iBelieve sometime back
<mefrio> ok let me see tasks app so :)
<nik90> its in a separate sub-branch called adaptive-layouts
<mefrio> ok thanks
<mefrio> nik90, I can't see any graphical usage of that Layout thing...what should I do to notice that?
<nik90> mefrio: try reducing the width of the app similar to a phone, and you will see the change
<nik90> mefrio: in the tablet interface you will see a sidebar showing the categories which is hidden in the phone interface.
<nik90> there are some more small tweaks like that within the app
<mefrio> nik90, well no sidebar is displayed here
<mefrio> maybe it's still not implemented
<nik90> no I just tested it
<nik90> did you grab the correct branch?
<mefrio> nik90, yes
<mefrio> https://github.com/iBeliever/tasks-app/tree/adaptive-layout
<mefrio> the one here ^
<nik90> so when you first opened the app, what did you see?
<mefrio> an empty task list
<mefrio> with a TextField at the bottom
<nik90> mefrio: let me grab a screenshot. 1 sec
<nik90> mefrio: http://imgur.com/Ei7Bqf3
<nik90> https://github.com/iBeliever/tasks-app/archive/adaptive-layout.zip
<mefrio> let me run your zip
<mefrio> nik90, oh now I see! :)
<mefrio> maybe I cloned it wrong
<mefrio> I am not good with GitHub
<mefrio> thanks anyway :D
<mefrio> now it looks very interesting! I will certainly implement something like that
<nik90> mefrio: yeah I am struggling with github as well.
<nik90> that's why I love launchpad. :)
<mefrio> Launchpad is so much easier :D
<nik90> mefrio: but you get the idea
<mefrio> nik90, yes now I have an idea of what I have to do! :D
<nik90> dynamic layout will set your app apart from others.
<nik90> mefrio: I have a couple more ideas. Will create bug reports for them today
<mefrio> nik90, report everything you want! I have to make it rocks! :D
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-08-17
<mrqtros> Hi all
<hakermania> mrqtros, hi
<mrqtros> Do someone know why jenkins build can fail even if all test passed (SUCCESS)?
<hakermania> mrqtros, care to send a build log link?
<mrqtros> hakermania, sure, I hope you want this http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-rssreader-app-ci/115/
<hakermania> mrqtros, I don't know how to read that. I thought that you tried to build through launchpad
<mrqtros> hakermania, moment
<mrqtros> hakermania, https://code.launchpad.net/~mrqtros/ubuntu-rssreader-app/unified-tabs/+merge/180627
<Guest6152> “Ubuntu SDK: submissions must use some aspect of the Ubuntu SDK. They can be written in C++, QML, HTML 5 or OpenGL, as long as they use the SDK and it’s components where appropriate.”
<Guest6152> Does this imply that you may write the application in “standard” C++?
<mrqtros> Guest6152, what kind of app do you want to create?
<Guest6152> C++/Qt, not QML.
<Guest6152> Is there a certain stylesheet I should take use of?
<mrqtros> Guest6152, I am not sure, but I think that your app will not pass to the app market
<mrqtros> Guest6152, because Ubuntu SDK assumes that developer will create UI with QML, not C++
<mrqtros> hakermania, any ideas? :)
<Guest6152> "C++, QML" it seems odd to differ c++ from QML then
<mrqtros> Guest6152, you may use C++ plugin in QML code, of course
<hakermania> mrqtros, I need something like this: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/146760761/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-i386.wallch_3.59-0ubuntu1_UPLOADING.txt.gz I don't really know what I'm looking in the link you sent me.
<mrqtros> Guest6152, differing OpenGL is not strange for you? :)
<Guest6152> ok, so in reality they mean QML with a c++ backbone?
<mrqtros> Guest6152, yep. Primary technology is Qt Quick
<Guest6152> mrqtros, thanks, do you know what they mean by OpenGL then?
<Guest6152> HTML?
<Guest6152> webgl
<mrqtros> Guest6152, I think not HTML, but Qt bindings to OpenGL. You may look at 3d edge project for more details http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/comments/1k5lxx/new_app_3dge_rendering_a_3d_model_of_ubuntu_edge/
<Guest6152> ok, it seems like you have no choice but using QML or HTML, at least to some extent.
<mrqtros> Guest6152, you must use some skeleton in QML, but in other things you have freedom :)
<randomcpp> nik90, hi :), I saw your issue on github
<randomcpp> thanks :)
<randomcpp> kalikiana, ping
<nik90> randomcpp: np :). Let me know when you think the app can be tested as new user and I will gladly do so and report my experience
<randomcpp> I'm going to push a working create/read/edit recipe workflow
<randomcpp> finally :)
<randomcpp> but still categories and photos are to be added soon :(
<nik90> randomcpp: cool
<randomcpp> it's still not possible to delete recipes, due to a u1db bug
<randomcpp> not my fault this time :)
<nik90> hehe
<randomcpp> btw nik90 I saw a bug report you submitted to Mefrio, about titles that needs to be truncated if longer than the app width
<nik90> I tried your apps for few minutes here and there but havent given it my full attention.
<nik90> But that's something I plan to do tomorrow :). So be prepared for more bug reports (and ideas)
<randomcpp> in your opinion, shouldn't this feature be supported by the ubuntusdk? :/
<randomcpp> with an animation maybe
<nik90> randomcpp: yes, I would. But here's the thing. I am not sure when the sdk will support it. So until then you might need a temporary solution
<nik90> randomcpp: in the worse case scenario where it doesnt get fixed before the showdown deadline, then this would kinda be annoying to users
<nik90> randomcpp: And you can expect recipe titles to be longer
<nik90> mefrio was able to fix this within 20-30 lines of code. You can always remove it later when the sdk supports it
<randomcpp> ok I get it :) I'll find a solution, if it's good maybe I'll submit a patch upstream
<nik90> yeah :)
<randomcpp> nik90, do you know if it's possibile to use an img as background?
<randomcpp> possible*
<randomcpp> http://i.imgur.com/GZthJS9.png what do you think of this red gradient? it looks more like tomato sauce
<nik90> randomcpp: In all honesty, I do not know what would best suit a recipe app. But I will take a look at what other similar apps do and get an inspiration.
<nik90> randomcpp: It is a bit too bright red. The colors should be relaxing and not take the attention away from the recipe.
<nik90> randomcpp: Officially not support to add image
<nik90> randomcpp: but if you can find a way such that it looks good
<randomcpp> ok thanks, I try with a darker footer
<nik90> alrite I am going out for an hour. see you later
<xqwzts> 17:00:07 randomcpp | nik90, do you know if it's possibile to use an img as background?
<xqwzts> I've done that by just putting an Image{} object on my Page and having the rest of my layout above it
<randomcpp> xqwzts, my idea was to set a squared pattern as background, but I don't know if it follow the ubuntu hig
<nik90|Away> xqwzts: screenshots :P ?
<xqwzts> sure
<xqwzts> 1 min let me take one
<nik90|Away> xqwzts: btw were you able to fix the flickable issue you had before?
<xqwzts> will be doing a post with these updates today or tomorrow, or whenever i can finish this chunk of u1db/rottentomatoes integration
<xqwzts> I hacked around it
<xqwzts> so it works and i think looks decent
<xqwzts> but it still occurs, clicking anywhere on the page resets the flickable
<xqwzts> my assumption is this is done to reset to the toolbar
<xqwzts> but it affects all flickables on a page
<nik90> btw on trying your branch, I do not see any images.
<nik90> I get errors like Cannot open: file:///home/krnekhelesh/AppShowdown2013/graphics/toolbarIcon.png
<xqwzts> that's fine
<xqwzts> toolbarIcon is a placeholder
<xqwzts> im using it all over the place just to remmeber to put images there
<nik90> ah okay
<xqwzts> rottentomatoes api is down for scheduled maintenance atm :/
<xqwzts> which is nice because i get to find the bugs for when this happens again
<xqwzts> but useless for actually progressing :P
<nik90> yeah I just tried search for a movie, and it wasnt loading any results
<nik90> hehe
<xqwzts> yup and i havent pushed the fix that stops the search on fail... have it locally
<nik90> np. Just letting you know
<xqwzts> thanks
<xqwzts> btw
<xqwzts> any idea on if we can combine c++ files in our projects?
<randomcpp> xqwzts, is rottentomato a service like trakt?
<xqwzts> the build tab in ubuntu-sdk is constantly greyed out, and it doesn't recognize .cpp or .h files in the default view
<xqwzts> randomcpp: its like imdb
<xqwzts> movie details/ratings/reviews etc
<nik90> xqwzts: you can add c++ plugins to do a certain task
<xqwzts> thats what im trying to do nik90
<xqwzts> but unless i start a new c++ project, i cant see how to integrate one in a "Ubuntu" project
<xqwzts> or do i have to write the c++ as a separate plugin then add it to my project?
<nik90> xqwzts: okay. I am not familiar with this. But this is something I am trying myself.
<nik90> xqwzts: when it comes to coding, yes you create a new plugin (project)
<xqwzts> ah ok
<nik90> xqwzts: but when distributing the app with click packages you bundle them together
<nik90> with your app
<xqwzts> right
<nik90> xqwzts: but what is that you are trying to do that cannot be done with qml+javascript
<xqwzts> saving files to the fs
<xqwzts> js has no ds access
<xqwzts> fs*
<nik90> why not use a sqlite storage (using qtlocal storage)
<nik90> or even u1db?
<xqwzts> i need to save images
<nik90> ah
<xqwzts> saving the movie covers
<nik90> yeah now I understand
<xqwzts> it should be simple enough to do in c++, but wasnt sure how to integrate it
<nik90> xqwzts: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.1/qtqml/qml-extending-tutorial-index.html
<nik90> xqwzts: for the most part you could use this.
<xqwzts> nik90: I've read through that doc [the 4.7 version at least looking at the url], but it presupposes having both the cpp and qml in the same project [using main.cpp to launch mainview.qml]
<xqwzts> but yeah everything else should work as long it's packaged as a plugin
<nik90> xqwzts: the last step of the tutorial explains how to remove main.cpp and just use qmlscene
<xqwzts> nik90: perfect! thanks
<xqwzts> nik90: quick screenshots: http://www.xqwzts.com/tmp/search1.png http://www.xqwzts.com/tmp/search2.png http://www.xqwzts.com/tmp/search3.png
<nik90> xqwzts: wow looking good
<xqwzts> thanks :)
<nik90> xqwzts: I am sure you thought about this, but take care of the aspect ratio of the background image
<xqwzts> Image.PreserveAspectFit should take care of it i think
<nik90> in the 3rd screenshot, the text is bit thinner than natural
<xqwzts> in the 3rd text im flicking the text+overlay to the side to reveal the background :)
<xqwzts> er 3rd screenshot*
<xqwzts> it can be dragged out to show the cover or flicked out to hide completely
<xqwzts> [i like looking at movie covers :P]
<nik90> yeah I noticed. love the tranparency thing
<nik90> looks much better than what I initially thought
<nik90> about how the app might look like
<nik90> one thing though, the header background does not go so well with the movie cover background
<nik90> maybe try black or some other neutral color perhaps?
<xqwzts> if i have the time, im going to try and do a predictive background
<xqwzts> so if the image is mostly yellow the header goes yellow etc
<xqwzts> btu that's very low priority
<nik90> oooh :)
<randomcpp> nik90, I fixed the bug with the long names in saucybacon with a similar workaround of mefrio
<nik90> randomcpp: NICE
<nik90> without caps
<randomcpp> eheh
<randomcpp> that's more encouraging with the caps
<nik90> lol
<nik90> randomcpp: do you know if u1db cam be used to store images?
<nik90> using the qml api
<nik90> because in your recipes, when a user adds an image, how do you plan on saving them?
<randomcpp> nik90, I'll do as mefrio does too, I keep the filepath (for local imgs), others (from online or acquired photos) will be stored in a folder in the gallery directory
<randomcpp> and then I'll save their filepath in the db
<nik90> true but how would you save the otherse in the gallery folder? Qml and Js dont provide filesytem access
<randomcpp> we'd agreed that this method will waste phone memory as little as possible
<nik90> r u planning to write a c++ plugin?
<randomcpp> mmh, actually some qml modules can write files on the filesystem
<randomcpp> https://github.com/random-cpp/instatouch/blob/master/instatouch/components/CameraView.qml#L59
<randomcpp> at the moment I only care about photos taken from the camera
<randomcpp> online photos I should somewhere else
<nik90> ah .. yeah the online photos will require some thinking
<nik90> xqwzts was having a similar issue with saving movie thumbnails on the file system.
<nik90> randomcpp: that's also why I asked
<randomcpp> http://developer.nokia.com/Community/Wiki/Reading_and_writing_files_in_QML seems a good reading
<nik90> ah nice thnx
<randomcpp> or, we can save with localstorage the raw data of the image xD
<randomcpp> but sometimes localstorage as a max size limit
<randomcpp> has*
<nik90> randomcpp: so in the link you shared, do we need to compile the .cpp and .h file?
<nik90> currently the sdk does not do this. It simply executes qmlscene
<nik90> I am wondering if we need to first compile using qmake and then run qmlscenee
<randomcpp> yeah in a way I still don't know, they simple add the module path to qmlproject
<randomcpp> nik90, there's a sample in the ubuntu sdk that uses c++ to write a module, I never really get it towork
<randomcpp> if you want I'll have a look soon
<nik90> randomcpp: since it is something you will need for the onlinen images, sure go ahead.
<nik90> you can then explain to me :)
<randomcpp> :p
<xqwzts> randomcpp, nik90: we need to compile
<xqwzts> im guessing g++/qmake/make
<xqwzts> it's annoying that building in ubuntu-sdk is disabled
<nik90> yes
<randomcpp> the annoying thing is also that you can't add a subproject to qml projects
<randomcpp> nik90, do you know a ubuntusdk dev? maybe he can give us some clue
<nik90> randomcpp: you can contact timp, Kaleo, zsombi (3 sdk devs).
<rschroll> About the app showdown: Can submissions contain components in a language other than QML, C++, HTML?
<rschroll> Specifically, I'm considering an app with a QML frontend and a Python backend.
<randomcpp> rschroll, if you know how to make qml and python play nice together keep us informed :P
<rschroll> Not yet.  The general plan would be a C++ plugin that could fork and launch python in the daughter process.
<rschroll> But I want to check if it's allowed before going through the trouble of trying to make this work.
<randomcpp> rschroll, ok I think you can do that (technically speaking), I don't know if it's allowed
<randomcpp> rschroll, ask nik90
<randomcpp> nik90, I found a way to use c++ plugins :)
<randomcpp> I'm writing a cmakelists for saucybacon
<nik90> rschroll: I will have to check with the other judges
<nik90> randomcpp: nice :)
<nik90> randomcpp: how does it work? Does cmakelists compile the plugin automatically?
<randomcpp> you have to tell cmake to compile those files
<randomcpp> then when you want to run the qml files you need to include the .so directory
<randomcpp> with the compiled plugin
<rschroll> nik90: Thanks.  Should I hang out in here, or will it take a while
<randomcpp> when installed the compiled library will be moved in appropriate directory under /usr/lib
<randomcpp> that's easier than it looks
<randomcpp> have to go right now :) see you
<nik90> rschroll: send an email and lets see what happens
<rschroll> nik90: To whom?
<nik90> rschroll: send an email to jono at jono@ubuntu.com
<nik90> I just messaged you that id in a private chat
<nik90> didnt u get it?
<rschroll> Ah - yes.
<rschroll> I'm new to IRC.  Thanks
<_5m0k3> Applying horizontalCenter anchor to an ItemLayout centers the leading edge of the element instead of the center of the element.  Is this a known bug?  Offset by -width/2 does not resolve the issue.  Manual offset works
<mefrio> hi guys...how can I put a ListView inside a Popover?
<mefrio> I have the following code: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5997290/
<mefrio> here the ListView is not shown but I try to replace the Popover with a Dialog everything works fine
<mihir> boiko: ping !!
<mefrio> nik90, ping
<surgemcgee> boing?
<mihir> boiko: you there?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-08-18
<kalikiana> Mirv: try giving wdith/ height to the delegate
<kalikiana> er
<kalikiana> I guess the guy left, sorry Timo
<randomcpp> kalikiana, ping :)
<kalikiana> hey randomcpp
<randomcpp> I can't get Index and Query work with my defaults
<randomcpp> here's my Document default         defaults: { "title": "", "category": [ ], "difficulty": "normal",
<randomcpp>             "preptime": "0", "cooktime": "0", "totaltime": "0", "ingredients": [ ],
<randomcpp>             "directions": "", "servings": 4, "images" : [ ] }
<randomcpp> the expression I use are: [ "title", "ingredients.name" ]
<randomcpp> then even if I set [ { "name": "*", "title": "*" }
<randomcpp> as query none are matched
<kalikiana> what do you want to filter out?
<kalikiana> or, match rather
<randomcpp> I'd like to implement some sort of search by matching the first letters the user inputs in a textfield, I need to filter by recipe title and by ingredients.name
<kalikiana> maybe something like this: expression: [ "title" ]
<kalikiana> query: [ { "title": keywords + "*" } ]
<randomcpp> then set queryId as model, right?
<kalikiana> if that's the Query, yes
<randomcpp> in the delegate, how do I access the value?
<randomcpp> ReferenceError: contents is not defined
<kalikiana> hmm that should work ie contents.title
<randomcpp> kalikiana, :/ if you have some spare time, you can pull the latest commits from my repo and take a look, it's everything under ui/SearchPage.qml
<jGleitz> Hey guys! I have some questions concerning how to use U1DB. I hope you can help me:
<jGleitz>  Right now, I read in the content of the database in an Array via Component.onCompleted in the database. I add entries via Database.putDoc(). Is this the way it is supposed to be done? Or can I use for example the Database directly as a Model for Repeater or ListView?
<jGleitz> Furthermore, is the Document-Element backed by the database? So if the database gets updated (e.g. from another PC) is the Document updated? And if I change the contents of the Document, does this get stored in the Database?
<jGleitz> And: when do I use Document.defaults and when Document.contents?
<jGleitz> I know, quite a few questions. I hope you can help me.
<randomcpp> yes use Database.putDoc( contents ) to add a new entry, and Database.putDoc( newcontents, id ) to update an entry
<randomcpp> then pass the db id to a listview to show all you elements
<randomcpp> you use Document.defaults to define a base Document template you want to use, then to create/edit entries you use putDoc
<randomcpp> then jGleitz ask kalikiana for more info :)
<jGleitz> @randomcpp: Thank you very much, that helped me already. But: What is the Document good for? If I use putDoc(), I really don’t need it. Because a basic template could easily be done via a JavaScript-Function.
<jGleitz> Furthermore, if I have different types of entries to store and only want to show some i a ListView, how do I do that? Use multiple Databases, one for each sort of entry, or can I somehow restrict the output?
<randomcpp> jGleitz, you can use Index and Query, but actually I have some problems to get them working, there are some samples in the u1db-qt source code, lp:u1db-qt
<randomcpp> bzr branch lp:u1db-qt
<jGleitz> @randomcpp: Yeah, I already saw this. But in fact, neither the docs nor the examples could tell me how to use them.
<jGleitz> But: Thanks :)
<randomcpp> jGleitz, ehehe if you figure out something tell me :)
<mrqtros> balloons, hi there! :)
<mrqtros> balloons, can you help me please with my commits? :) Look please at https://code.launchpad.net/~mrqtros/ubuntu-rssreader-app/unified-tabs/+merge/180627
<xqwzts> kalikiana: ping
<randomcpp> why doesn't ubuntusdk use qt5.1?
<nik90> randomcpp: qt5.1 wasn't release when the sdk was out. It will be ported to 5.1 soon enough. Dont have an ETA though.
<randomcpp> thanks nik90
<randomcpp> nik90, which one do you prefer? http://imgur.com/a/9GCHR (don't look at the slider in the first screenshot)
<nik90> randomcpp: more leaning towards 1st one. I will have a look at ubuntu design to check if that is okay
<nik90> randomcpp: looking at http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/option-selector, looks like the first screenshot is also acceptable design wise
<nik90> randomcpp: which one did you prefer personally?
<randomcpp> currently i'm using the second one, but I don't which one is better atm
<randomcpp> brb
<nik90> sure
<xqwzts> nik90: any idea if theres an example of u1db being used in a javascript file?
<skyitahci_> are there any system apis about ubuntu touch systeminfomation
<nik90> xqwzts: the u1db api syntax should be similar to the one in qml
<nik90> there was one document which provided this info
<nik90> randomcpp: do you have link to u1db documentation?
<randomcpp> which one?
<nik90> I cannot seem to remember where i saved it
<randomcpp> u1db-qt?
<nik90> yes
<randomcpp> a sec
<randomcpp> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/u1db-qt5/index.html
<randomcpp> nik90, ^^^
<nik90> xqwzts: there you go ^^
<xqwzts> randomcpp: nik90: thanks
<randomcpp> np
<xqwzts> ive been trying Qt.createQmlObject() to create my docs
<nik90> randomcpp, xqwzts http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/u1db-qt/u1db-qt-cheatsheet.html
<xqwzts> might be able to do it with putDoc()
<xqwzts> nik90: that [and the examples] all assume you're in a qml document
<xqwzts> not the same syntax for js
<nik90> I am going out..
<randomcpp> kalikiana, ping
<randomcpp> nik90, photo feature is now working :D
<labsin> hi, Ubuntu Touch question. I've seen guidelines on expansion of list Items here: http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/expansion. IS there an API or example of this? Or only the mockup?
<jGleitz> @labsin: There is no API, only the mockup. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1169258
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1169258 in Ubuntu UX "There is no ListItem implementing the expansion behaviour" [High,In progress]
<randomcpp> nik90, http://i.imgur.com/z0dSZtD.png
<nik90> randomcpp: wow looking much better and organised!
<nik90> randomcpp: did it have online search or did you write this recipe?
<randomcpp> that page just needs a way to modify/set the servings and it's ready
<randomcpp> I copied manually
<nik90> ok
<randomcpp> I've asked BigOven for API access, but they still haven't replied
<randomcpp> I think I'll find another service
<randomcpp> local search doesn't work either yet, due to some strange u1db behaviour
<nik90> yeah some kind of online API would really help since I am too lazy to write my own recipes :P
<randomcpp> it's planned
<randomcpp> but I can't find a good service with a high request limit
<nik90> ah
<randomcpp> http://food2fork.com/about/api
<randomcpp> 500 calls per day
<randomcpp> IIRC BigOven has a limit of 1000 calls per hour
<nik90> the 1000/hour should be sufficient
<nik90> BigOven seems like a nice contentder
<randomcpp> or 100/hour
<randomcpp> it was better than food3fork
<randomcpp> food2fork*
<nik90> randomcpp: if you code it right, changing online sources should be quite simple
<randomcpp> 100/hour not 1000/hour
<nik90> should be essential the source url, json or xml tags for a particular information
<nik90> okay
<randomcpp> yummly has 500 api calls/day
<nik90> randomcpp: how about combining them all? As in if for instance you run out of API calls for Yummy, I am guessing it sends a error message. When this happens, move it another online API seemlessly.
<nik90> so from the user perspective, they do not notice anything
<randomcpp> it seems an acceptable solution
<xqwzts> 01:03:12  randomcpp | local search doesn't work either yet, due to some strange u1db behaviour
<xqwzts> randomcpp: are you having trouble with the index/query too?
<randomcpp> xqwzts, yeah
<randomcpp> I can't even get section to work
<xqwzts> section?
<randomcpp> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-listview.html#section.criteria-prop
<xqwzts> ah
<xqwzts> i could only get querying to work on 1 field, and it seems to return the result of that field not the whole document
<xqwzts> i suspect im doing something wrong but cant figure out what
<xqwzts> or that's how u1db queries are supposed to work :P
<_5m0k3> Any way to open a popuputils (popover, dialog, sheet, etc) from js?
<randomcpp> _5m0k3, onTriggered: PopupUtils.open(Qt.resolvedUrl("DeleteDialog.qml"))
<randomcpp> xqwzts, me too, sometimes it returns only the search query xD
<randomcpp> xqwzts, document deletion doesn't work either
<xqwzts> randomcpp: yup noticed that too
<xqwzts> will try to ask kalikiana about this stuff tomorrow
<xqwzts> I don't think switching to localStorage will be too difficult
<xqwzts> [if necessary]
<randomcpp> good night :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-08-11
<mihir> Good Morning :)
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> good morning :)
<justCarakas> where can I help for the dutch translation ?
<justCarakas> O was running dutch on my phone but I didn't even notice because there was so much english
<dholbach> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview
<dholbach> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps
<justCarakas> thx dholbach
<justCarakas> I'm getting a lot of timeout errors on launchpad
<justCarakas> dholbach: the dash on the phone shows up as an app in the app overview but unlike the other apps you can't close it whit swiping up, but you also don't get a notification about it, found it rather confusing
<justCarakas> where should I report that ?
<dholbach> on unity8 perhaps?
<ogra_> i think thats the wanted design
<justCarakas> ok did that :)
<ogra_> (i agree it is confusing at first)
<justCarakas> I can understand that that is the wanted design
<justCarakas> but yea, you should than get a notification about it at least
<justCarakas> maybe even prevent the movenment
<ogra_> yes, thats what i would do
<ogra_> make it immovable to confuse less
<justCarakas> indeed
<justCarakas> maybe even both
<justCarakas> immovable and a small notification that you can't close it
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Ingersoll Day! :-D
<mzanetti> dholbach: fixed
<dholbach> mzanetti, approved
<mzanetti> dholbach: cheers
<dholbach> rock on!
<mzanetti> t1mp: hey, ToobarItems.back doesn't seem to work for me... Is that a known bug? I tried to override the back icon just like the exampe in the docs, didn't change a thing
<t1mp> mzanetti: do you have the url for those docs at hand?
<t1mp> mzanetti: are you sure you want to be implementing a toolbar?
<mzanetti> t1mp: I pressed F1 on ToolbarItems in qtc
<mzanetti> t1mp: ToolbarItems has (according to the docs if you press F1) a "back" property which points to the back button
<nik90> popey: ping
<mzanetti> t1mp: the doc example overrides it with a cancel button which is pretty much what I wanted to do
<mzanetti> t1mp: but whatever I did with that "back" property, it wouldn't matter
<t1mp> mzanetti: the example works for me, see https://www.dropbox.com/s/49phikdl26yrkko/Screenshot%202014-08-11%2011.05.05.png
<popey> nik90: pong
<t1mp> mzanetti: it is not aligned pretty, and it doesn't look pretty to put a "normal" button in a toolbar (and toolbars are deprecated), but it does what it should
<mzanetti> t1mp: hmm... I see
<mzanetti> t1mp: useDeprecatedToolbar: false :)
<nik90> popey: hey did you get an update from ev about the geonames situation?
<nik90> popey: I am working now on implementing the feature in the new clock app and need the data to be extended to include timezoneid as mentioned in the bug report
<t1mp> mzanetti: do you want to get a toolbar or header?
<mzanetti> t1mp: well, header, with actions, and I would like to override the back action
<t1mp> mzanetti: with the header, I recommend to use the new API that is here http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.PageHeadConfiguration/
<t1mp> mzanetti: if you don't want to switch to that yet and use the old (ToolbarItems API) with the new header,
<t1mp> mzanetti: then define the back button using an action. So back: Button { action: Action { text: "cancel" }}
<popey> nik90: no, i need to look at that again today
<t1mp> mzanetti: code + screenshot: https://www.dropbox.com/s/jtg8l4375aa6ufp/Screenshot%202014-08-11%2011.10.02.png
<mzanetti> t1mp: hmm... ok... I'll try again... I wouldn't mind using the new api, but I didn't succeed with that either... but I need to try more to be certain what's wrong
<nik90> popey: ok
<mzanetti> t1mp: I'm very sure I tried this... but ok... seems its working. thanks a lot
<mzanetti> t1mp: btw, new fahrplan app now seems to support netherlands if you're still interested (I remember we talked about this like a year ago :D)
<t1mp> mzanetti: new API is like this: https://www.dropbox.com/s/q9kfsbdo49cjq8r/Screenshot%202014-08-11%2011.11.32.png
<t1mp> mzanetti: I just move to spain 4 days ago :)
<mzanetti> ah ok :)
<t1mp> mzanetti: I'll check it out when I'm in Netherlands :) if I remember
<mzanetti> t1mp: oh, that's how you use the new one! that looks good, thanks! will move over to the really new one then
<nik90> mzanetti: ooh thnx for that. I can use it :D
<mzanetti> nik90: :)
<nik90> mzanetti: how the hell did you get the API for 9292ov.nl. I have been looking for a long time
<t1mp> mzanetti: sure. Let me know if you get stuck with it, I should be able to help
<mzanetti> t1mp: well, now that I know it *is* working and have a code example I'm sure I'll find my way. thanks again.
<mzanetti> nik90: wasn't me... I just do the ubuntu ui
<nik90> mzanetti: ah ok
<mzanetti> nik90: this app has been rated as one of the top 10 BBX apps of 2013 :D
<mzanetti> while in ubuntu it has one rating with 1 star...
 * mzanetti wonders if he messed up so hard with the ui :D
<nik90> mzanetti: wow it returns the results that I expect :) This is awesome
<popey> nik90: you can see the code yourself, it's at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-geonames - there's a script there which sets it up
<nik90> mzanetti: where do I report bugs?
<t1mp> mzanetti: perhaps ubuntu users are more critical, and 1 star is super good ;)
<nik90> popey: sweet. I will look into it
<mzanetti> nik90: https://github.com/smurfy/fahrplan
<mzanetti> nik90: if you report bugs related to the ubuntu ui, please ping me too. I'm not really watching that github project all the time
<nik90> mzanetti: will do. I would like to contribute too :)
<mzanetti> nik90: ah ok, sure... that guy is really open to contributions.
<mzanetti> nik90: one thing that would be great:
<nik90> mzanetti: is it easy to get it and build it?
<mzanetti> nik90: the backend code supports location stuff. so it autoselects stations according to location. I didn't add that in the ubuntu ui yet
<mzanetti> nik90: just clone it, open it in qtc and run it (desktop only)
<mzanetti> nik90: for the phone there's a run_on_ubuntu_touch.sh script
<mzanetti> nik90: to create a click package use run_on_ubuntu_touch.sh -c
<nik90> mzanetti: ah ok
<mzanetti> nik90: but finish off tht clock app first... RTM is close ;)
<nik90> mzanetti: hehe ofc :)
<nik90> mzanetti: only 1 feature away from completion which is a wip
<mzanetti> nik90: and then I'm going to test it - muahahaha :D
<nik90> lol
<mzanetti> nik90: reminds me... started to use the alarm now in production mode... turns out it doesn't support snoozing
<mzanetti> will that come with the reboot?
<nik90> mzanetti: yup, its being worked by charles kerr. It will land in indicator-datetime and then come in the clock reboot
<nik90> mzanetti: ETA ~1-2 weeks
<mzanetti> awesome
<nik90> anyone up for reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-multiselection-mode/+merge/230140, it adds a nice multiselect mode for alarms :D
<ahayzen> popey, o/ this landed \o/ https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/listitem-actions-take-2/+merge/229536
<popey> \o/
<popey> time for a store update? ☻
<ahayzen> popey, yep :)
<ahayzen> popey, we updated the .pot as well
<popey> sweet, will set some time aside to update the app in a little bit
<ahayzen> popey, thanks
<popey> no, thank *you* !
<ahayzen> popey, now onto bottom edge and ap refactor :)
<ahayzen> popey, hah no problem just glad to get it merged after 2-3months lol
<popey> ☻
<ahayzen> popey, how to extend it in the future with multiselect etc but it has feature parity to what we had before so we merged :)
<ahayzen> *going to extend
<ahayzen> popey, oh and FYI, as u weren't in the meeting last wk, the last thing we are waiting for before content-hub support lands is https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/mediascanner2/model-auto-update/+merge/229903
<ahayzen> popey, bug tracking here https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1347444
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1347444 in Ubuntu Music App "Music app does not expose download handler" [High,In progress]
<popey> thanks
<popey> nik90: got a click? ☻
<nik90> popey: not yet. one min
<mercury-> hi everyone
<nik90> popey: https://www.dropbox.com/s/bih4zlrun7f7yyc/com.ubuntu.clock.devel_0.1_all.click
<dholbach> hey nik90, do you know if the package branch got anywhere?
<dholbach> nik90, does it fully work for you now?
<nik90> dholbach: I asked sergiusens to look at it on friday to finish any remaining bits. I haven't heard from him yet :/
<dholbach> maybe we should start pinging other folks
<dholbach> maybe Mr Zanetti can help
<dholbach> or anyone else
<nik90> dholbach: I don't know who else is familiar with cmake
<dholbach> is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bugs?field.tag=reboot a good reflection of what still doesn't work with the branch?
<popey> nik90: thanks
<nik90> dholbach: I think it is better to ask someone to take your branch and then fix the necessary stuff to get it to build a deb and click successfully.
<nik90> dholbach: deb part is complete. I guess so only the cmake stuff needs fixing to get the click packaging done. I can report bugs about it not finding the backend when running a device
<nik90> on device*
<popey> nik90: love the bounce when you choose alarms to delete
<dholbach> nik90, that would be good
<dholbach> nik90, I updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1354377
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1354377 in Ubuntu Clock App "Unbreak 'make autopilot'" [Medium,Confirmed]
<popey> we need a BOOIINNNNGGGG sound effect
<dholbach> balloons, ^ do you think you can help find somebody who can try to fix the bug?
<nik90> popey: lol
<popey> nik90: it doesn't actually delete them when I select and then tap delete
<dholbach> popey, it'd be good if we could find somebody else who can fix the remainder of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bugs?field.tag=reboot to make https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot-packaging work
<dholbach> popey, I think I did all I could so far
<nik90> popey: wat, it doesn't delete? let me try again on my end
<popey> k
<popey> oh, i lied, it probably does but the app locked up
<popey> probably because I have another clock reboot app open
<popey> yeah, it did, no alarms left
 * nik90 sighs a relief
<nik90> popey: btw your bug about alarms showing 00:00 has been approved. Will start on it soon
<nik90> popey: I might need to report a bug about showing an activity indication when an alarm operation is being done.
<nik90> dholbach: btw balloons suggested some changes to the ap-setup for trunk. Could you check if it will merge into your branch as well without much conflicts.
<nik90> dholbach: I can first merge to trunk which you can then update to get it automatically if you want
<dholbach> nik90, let me check
<dholbach> I'll merge it
<nik90> ok, it lgtm. Shall I approve and merge to trunk first?
<davmor2> popey: goto blue fin via big ben at midday :)
<popey> wat wat?
<davmor2> you'll be able to get a nice recording of the boooooiiiinnnnngggggggssss
<nik90> popey: can you approve (device testing) https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-multiselection-mode/+merge/230140 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-vibration-support/+merge/229327
<nik90> popey: you already tested those branches
<nik90> I will find someone to do the qml code review and merge it when top approved
<davmor2> popey: like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juT1zsim6es
<popey> nik90: done
<nik90> popey: thnx
<davmor2> popey: is that the kinda boing you were thinking of
<popey> no
<popey> thats bong, not boing
<popey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tnh8IGwvL9U
<davmor2> popey: there is bound to be a boing in here you can use
<davmor2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMpu8jH1LE8
<davmor2> popey: oh for that boing you just need a mouth harp
<nik90> popey: if you want I can release a special clock reboot click which does that for you :P
<popey> haha
<popey> no.
<popey> ☻
<popey> Thank you.
<mihir> popey: thanks for bug prioritize :)
<seb128> is there a way to make a ListItem element use an UbuntuShaped icon?
<seb128> rather than a square one
<ahayzen> seb128, do you mean like the music app does?
<seb128> ahayzen, not sure, I've not been trying the music application
<nik90> seb128: are you referrring to the icon in a listitem to use the ubuntushape?
<seb128> nik90, yes
<nik90> seb128: doesn't it use the ubuntushape automatically?
<ahayzen> ah yes
<nik90> seb128: either way there is a property called "iconFrame". Set that to true if you want the ubuntushape border around the icon
<seb128> nik90, thanks
<seb128> that does it
<nik90> seb128: yw
<seb128> if that property is false then the icons are squared
<nik90> yes indeed
<davmor2> nik90: you can't reboot popey ;)
<nik90> davmor2: wat nonsense...you didnt try with sudo :P
<davmor2> nik90: hahahaha
<dholbach> nik90, I merged it - bug http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1466/console doesn't look like it's fixed by merging the branch yet
<nik90> dholbach: ack. I expected it just remove some hacks for the OSK and improve local test runs.
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> nik90, unrelated, but when I run "make autopilot" in the autopkgtest, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8016541/
<nik90> dholbach: on utopic?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> shall I file a bug for it?
<nik90> dholbach: sure, but I think it is a autopilot related error and not due to the clock app
<dholbach> ok, should be good to get an autopilot expert on it
<nik90> yes
<nik90> we use dbus in our Alarm.Settings plugin, however that doesn't even get loaded in those tests.
<dholbach> I have no idea
<nik90> report the bug and I will check with elopio and balloons about it
<dholbach> done
<nik90> mzanetti: quick question. Is there a way I can detect when the jsonModel request is fully received? My use case is to show a activity indicator when the data is being gatthered and hide it when it is finished receiving everything.
<nik90> mzanetti: should I emit a signal in the networkReplyFinished() function?
<mzanetti> nik90: yeah, the replyFinished is the one that tells you when its finished
<mzanetti> nik90: but I'd do this:
<mzanetti> nik90: add a Q_PROPERTY(bool loading ...)
<mzanetti> nik90: so you don't have to deal with signals in the ui
<mzanetti> nik90: but just can do activityIndicator.running: backend.loading
<nik90> mzanetti: ah ok. and set loading as false in the replyFinished part.
<nik90> mzanetti: sweetr
<nik90> mzanetti: thnx
<mzanetti> nik90: yeah, you need to do a emit loadingChanged() in order to tell QML that the property has changed
<mzanetti> nik90: but yeah, inside QML just use the property, not the signal
<nik90> mzanetti: yeah as usual .
<mzanetti> yep
<ahayzen> popey, have u got a moment just to try an early prototype? no worries if u haven't
<popey> ahayzen: does it need rw phone?
<ahayzen> popey, just a click for music app bottom edge support
<popey> oh sweet, sure
<ahayzen> popey, https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMM1B3OXlWQ0wxdHc/edit
<ahayzen> popey, i've only just moved it from experimental to development so it has some rough edges but u'll get the idea :)
 * ahayzen hopes it works
<popey> lets see...
<popey> ahayzen: thats quite neat!
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> popey, a found bounds a mouse areas need tweaking but it is getting there
 * ahayzen hopes victor approves of his hacks to reparent the same page
<ahayzen> popey, yey https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/bottom-edge-implementation-001/+merge/230303 \o/ we'll see what jenkins thinks of that
<popey> dholbach: can we add an option to click-reviewers-tools to only spit out warnings/errors?
<zsombi> popey: ping
<zsombi> popey: this seems to be an ancient bug, and I guess it is not valid anymore... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1206870
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1206870 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "OSK doesn't automatically hide when fields no longer on screen" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> popey, yes, it should be easy to write a script which does that
<dholbach> maybe you can file bug report?
<popey> zsombi: will take a look
<popey> dholbach: already done ㋛
<popey> dholbach: https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-reviewers-tools/+bug/1355215
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1355215 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "Should have an option to only show errors/warnings" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> balloons, do you think some QA hero could take lp:~dholbach/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot-packaging and make autopilot bits, autopkgtest and everything related to that work?
<dholbach> balloons, I did as much as I could, but I just don't know how to proceed
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bugs?field.tag=reboot being the list of related bugs I know of
<balloons> hey dholbach :-) I actually did an MP that nik90 was going to review last week to make launching work a bit saner. I believe it landed
<balloons> dholbach, making your branch ubuntu-clock-dev might be helpful and I contrib straight to that branch
<nik90> balloons: he tried it with your branch as well. I told dholbach about it
<balloons> but yea, definitely can help
<dholbach> balloons, bug 1354377 and bug 1355145
<ubot5> bug 1354377 in Ubuntu Clock App "Unbreak 'make autopilot'" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354377
<ubot5> bug 1355145 in Ubuntu Clock App ""make autopilot" fails in autopkgtest" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1355145
<dholbach> balloons, I merged your branch
<dholbach> balloons, ... with a very small modification (using 1355145() in tests/autopilot/ubuntu_clock_app/tests/__init__.py)
<dholbach> sorry, ... using find_local_path() in tests/autopilot/ubuntu_clock_app/tests/__init__.py
<balloons> dholbach, yea, I saw that and wasn't sure how I felt about it.. it's an interesting issue with local
<dholbach> balloons, the problem is that "builddir" is not what is used during the deb package build
<balloons> dholbach, yea, we should talk about it after our call if you have a moment
<dholbach> sure
<balloons> nik90, do you plan on merging down stuff or you wanting to land dholbach's mp first?
<nik90> balloons: I was thinking of merging your branch since daniel already merged your branch into his
<dholbach> I was thinking that it'd be nice if stuff was working and then could be merged into trunk
<dholbach> but I'm not sure - maybe it'll help to get stuff fixed if it's trunk already :)
<nik90> dholbach: so what's the verdict? Should I wait or merge?
<nik90> :)
<dholbach> nik90, it's your project :)
<balloons> I don't see any harm in pushing dholbach's change before merging
<nik90> dholbach: well I don't want your life even more harder by changing trunk so frequently (atleast the parts that afffect you)
<nik90> balloons: I cannot merge dholbach's branch into trunk yet since that breaks the click packaging. I would no longer be able to test on device.
<dholbach> nik90, can you file a bug tagged with 'reboot' about how it breaks click packaging?
<balloons> nik90, ahh.. this is something we want to fix before merging then eh?
<balloons> I'm saying while we have dholbach helping out it makes sense to square everything away
<nik90> balloons: definitely. I am still implementing some features and testing on device is crucial for me
<nik90> dholbach: sure, let me test again
<dholbach> cool
<nik90> dholbach, balloons: Can we quickly make a decision on balloons's ap-setup branch. Wait or push?
<dholbach> nik90, sure - feel free to merge
<nik90> dholbach: ok
<nik90> balloons: merged. Can you ping me later in the evening when you are free? I want to merge 2 other branches I have.
<dholbach> thank god we have the unstoppable balloons!
<balloons> haha.. nik90 dholbach is going to finish his magic and I think we'll be good to go
 * nik90 is puzzled
<nik90> what magic happened?
<balloons> dholbach, btw, those hardcoded paths were supposed to die, ohh I don't know, last July? :-)
<dholbach> balloons, they weren't my idea
<dholbach> :)
<balloons> so ideas for more elegant ways to do this are welcome from you
<balloons> well, the idea is we intended to upstream this complexity, but it's never really fit for various reasons
<balloons> we have cmake and autopkgtest now.. in theory it's more doable to change the setup
<balloons> and nik90 is used to being the guinea pig for these experiments
<balloons> :-0
<dholbach> balloons, added my work-flow to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1354377
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1354377 in Ubuntu Clock App "Unbreak 'make autopilot'" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nik90> balloons: I am kinda out of sync with what's happening :P
<nik90> but yes :D
<dholbach> nik90, ^ too - if you should ever want to test autopkgtest, etc
<balloons> dholbach, ahh you are testing it still as a deb.. interesting
<nik90> dholbach: oh new way to run ap test.
<dholbach> balloons, yeah, generate a source package from the branch, then feed it into autopkgtest
<balloons> dholbach, so pitti added support for running clicks directly.. Let me also comment on the bug
<dholbach> balloons, hum, this is not in the click mode
<balloons> dholbach, right, but again, pretend this wasn't debian packaged.. we can still run it
<balloons> which is something we couldn't do before.. and it's why we don't need to package tests anymore
<dholbach> balloons, sure, it'll exercise a second path of the code
 * balloons checks his workflow, well, works
<balloons> so anyways, let's look at the output of http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1466/
<balloons> so the -autopilot package looks good.. sticks stuff into /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/ubuntu_clock_app/
<balloons> bah-hah.. so dholbach you have been foiled by jenkins.. Notice it's running the tests as python2
<balloons> that's the only issue methinks
<dholbach> oh?
<dholbach> balloons, how and where do I fix it? :)
<balloons> dholbach, well from the jenkins side, that's for CI to run.. but I need to check something
<balloons> dholbach, just for kicks, is it possible for you to package python2 tests as well?
<dholbach> balloons, where do we have python2 tests in the branch?
<balloons> assuming they are compatible, etc, etc
<balloons> aka, the same tests
<dholbach> balloons, how would they be different then?
<dholbach> you mean, there should be one package     ubuntu-clock-app-autopilot-python2      shipping files in /usr/lib/python2...... and another one for python3?
<balloons> dholbach, they wouldn't.. I was just going to check on the other apps to see how the packaging was going
<balloons> dholbach, yes.. jenkins would work as-is if we put them in /usr/lib/python2
<balloons> maybe not even 2 packages.. anyways I need to check
<dholbach> notes-app-autopilot uses ./usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/notes_app/......
<balloons> yes, dholbach technically jenkins should be updated to run as py3
<balloons> they all should be running as py3, but I see many are not
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> maybe we should ask somebody from the the team
<balloons> yea, seems like the packaging is also python2 on the other core apps
<balloons> anyways, yes the solution is to have CI update the jenkins job
<dholbach> ok, I see
<dholbach> all right - I think with that I call it a day now :)
<dholbach> thanks for helping getting this fixed!
<balloons> dholbach, for sure.. thanks. I think everything is good. I'll fix jenkins
<dholbach> rock and roll :-D
<dholbach> nik90, do you think you can still file this other bug with your click work-flow?
<dholbach> nik90, maybe with instructions for how you use it
<nik90> dholbach: yeah, sry was triaging bugs
<dholbach> awesome, thanks!
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow! :-)
<nik90> dholbach: cu tomorrow :)
<nik90> mzanetti: hey finished implementing https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/json-search-ui/+merge/230339 based on your whereyourissisat. The bool loading property did the trick with showing the activity indicator.
<nik90> mzanetti: try searching for cities to see if you get results
<balloons> fginther, can you switch clock-app jenkins merges to rn as python3 instead of python2?
<nik90> balloons: are we sure the old clock app tests pass with python3?
<nik90> balloons: or is it possible to only change to python3 for the reboot branch alone?
<balloons> nik90, that's what I was going to ask you.. if the old clock branch will receive any development or not
<nik90> balloons: not by me atleast..I have been marking certain bugs as Won't fix for the old clock app simply because we fixed in the new clock app and cannot backport due to lack of time
<nik90> balloons: so to me, old clock app is frozen. I will need to talk to popey about it in my meeting this week
<balloons> as far as the tests go they do run py3
<nik90> ok
<ahayzen> balloons, o/
<balloons> ahayzen, allo
<ahayzen> balloons, FYI listitem actions landed!...so now may be the time to start the ap refactor
<ahayzen> balloons, the only 'big' landing i see is the bottom edge stuff i'm working on...but that has only broken 3 tests (which i think are all due to it not waiting for animations to complete)
<ahayzen> balloons, how would i go about starting this rewrite?
<balloons> ahayzen, yes I saw the bottom edge bit
<ahayzen> :) bottom edge is fun
<balloons> ahayzen, I would take a Page at a time and redo the tests
<ahayzen> balloons, should i copy a structure from somewhere? eg clock tests?
<balloons> pull them out of test_music.py and make a seperate file. Then make a helper class inside emulator.py. I would also rename emulators to helpers.
<ahayzen> balloons, i was gonna make it owned by ~music-app-devs so any of us could work on it
<balloons> there's a few other cleanups you can do, but redoing the tests themselves is a good start
<balloons> ahayzen, brillant
<balloons> ahayzen, reminders is even newer than clock
<balloons> I suppose I would copy it
<ahayzen> balloons, ok i'll look into doing that... shall i just convert one test and then send to u so u can tell me what i'm doing right/wrong ?
<balloons> ahayzen, if you put it into a branch we can all touch, feel free to ping
<ahayzen> balloons, awesome thanks :) ... once we have migrated the tests i wanna add more for url-handler as well ... do u know if we can do ap tests for content-hub?
<ahayzen> balloons, ...and would we be able to emulate a blank library?
<ahayzen> balloons, ^^ are the places the current tests don't cover
<balloons> ahayzen, feel free to file some bugs so we know about those gaps if you haven't done so
<balloons> ahayzen, reminders has the urldispatcher tests in it you might find interesting
<ahayzen> balloons, we have some old bugs... but basically this is my list of references/things to do at the moment https://trello.com/c/2p7zUffL/278-music-refactor-ap-tests-to-use-python3-correct-objectname-test-var-names
<ahayzen> balloons, awesome i'll check them out as well
<mihir> balloons: ping!
<balloons> mihir, pong
<mihir> balloons: this MR should be ready , but as per kunal last comment ,
<mihir> https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#inbox/14721a12ea11cf5e
<mihir> i have que, why onExpandedChanged is not getting tirgged on OptionSelector
<mihir> any ida?
<nik90> mihir: you do realise we do not have access to your gmail account :D
<mihir> nik90: sorry , forgot to paste the code, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8018891/
<mihir> I am trying when openSelector get expanded hide the OSK
<fginther> balloons, can you provide a link to a job or build that needs to be changed? I just want to be certain on which clock tests to chane
<fginther> change
<balloons> fginther, sure. http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1466/, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-clock-dev-ubuntu-clock-app-utopic-3.0-ci/
<balloons> mihir, :-) so you think what you have in the MP should work as-is? I wasn't sure
<balloons> The pickers work on the device again
<mihir> balloons: okay , let me know when you have time we can test my MR on device.
<balloons> mihir, I can do it now.. let me try
<mihir> balloons: okay, but i guess , onExpandedChanged is not working as expected
<mihir> balloons: sorry got dc
<balloons> mihir, no worries
<mzanetti> nik90: heh, you missed part of my inline comment before :)
<mzanetti> nik90: technically it was 2 inline comments, although just one sentence
<nik90> mzanetti: the inline comments feature is a bit confusing and goes away after I do a push. But luckily I didn't refresh the page, so I caught the second part of your inline comments :)
<mzanetti> nik90: there's a combobox above the diff where you can go back to previous versions and inline comments
<mzanetti> nik90: but I agree it's not totally awesome yet
<nik90> mzanetti: oh I totally missed that..nice
<nik90> balloons: got some time to spare?
<balloons> nik90, sure thing
<nik90> balloons: can you top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-vibration-support/+merge/229327 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-multiselection-mode/+merge/230140
<nik90> balloons: they were tested by me and popey and device
<balloons> nik90, that was simple :-0 done
<nik90> balloons: :-)
<popey> \o/
<davmor2> balloons: don't trust that nik90 I know him and popey but who the hell is this device bloke he is on about ;)
<nik90> lol
<balloons> davmor2, I stopped reading after the first line
 * balloons notes word wrapping 'and device' ftw
 * nik90 eyes suspiciously at davmor2 wondering if his account was hacked :P
<nik90> impersonation is not tolerated..what happened to the davmor2 I met at malta?
<davmor2> hahahahahahaha.
<davmor2> nik90: I have to say nice work on the clock reboot by the way, looking really nice :)
<nik90> davmor2: thnx ;-) I don't get to hear about your bug reports anymore :P
<nik90> smooth flying under the radar
<davmor2> nik90: no reflashing devices too often to keep non stock app on for any length of time.  Wait till it lands :D
<nik90> davmor2: trust me by then I will have fixed all bugs I have in mind 😃
<davmor2> that's ok I have a different mind, I'll file loads ;)
<nik90> :P
<ybon> I've created an armfh 14.10 kit, and it was showing up yesterday while hacking on my GPSStatus app, but it doesn't shows up when I try to run OSMTouch on my Nexus
<ybon> I can't say I understand everything around kits
<ybon> but I don't remember doing something specific to link a kit to an app
<ybon> oh
<ybon> maybe on the project page
<ybon> yes, thanks you rubber duck :)
<ybon> any good tutorial about using the new header actions?
<popey> heh
<ybon> popey: I was just jocking for answering the tweet ;)
<popey> ☻
<nik90> ybon: the API docs are pretty clear actually
<nik90> ybon: and as usual take a look at how core apps use it
<ybon> yep :)
<ybon> but when tutorials exist, they are usually good :)
<ybon> so I was wondering rather before working than after ;)
<nik90> true
 * nik90 is too lazy for that :D
<absk007> which is lightweight Geany or Bluefish? I need a lightweight programming text editor.
<nik90> absk007: hard to say, I have only used Geany and seemed pretty ligthweight to the point where I opened that rather than gedit
<absk007> nik90, thanx. Currenly installing.
<nik90> yw
<absk007> wow! Geany is fast like leafpad
<nik90> yup ;)
<absk007> nik90, any quick geany configs. to make it way faster?
<nik90> ahayzen: afaik no. I tend to not do anything special and just use the tool. Helps with migration between systems
<mihir> rpadovani: ping !!
<ybon> where do I look to get the list of iconName values possible?
<mihir> popey: ping
<popey> mihir: pong
<ybon> ok got it, in suru/actions/scallable
<mihir> popey: for calendar Sync Account as of now we should allow only Google, is that correct?
<popey> yes, we don't have account providers for anything else, why? What alternative did you have?
<popey> or is this for the "launch online accounts" bug?
<mihir> popey: nope was just confirming that, i am looking at bug# 1342275
<mihir> popey: yeah..
<mihir> popey:  so should we just navigate users to Accounts , or to google accounts , i just need suggestion :
<mihir> bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1342275
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1342275 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Provide a quick way to setup a sync account" [Medium,Confirmed]
<popey> it should go direct to google
<mihir> popey: okay.
<absk007> nik90, how to choose theme. I've installed monokai.conf
<mihir> popey: any idea where could I found list of provider Ids,  http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts.AccountServiceModel/#provider-prop ?
<mihir> I am just using "Google" but it doesn't work
<mihir> popey: I am using this , http://paste.ubuntu.com/8020345/
<popey> hm
<mihir> popey: i observed, If i use evernote , it does work well  but if i do type google it doesn't popup web authentication
<popey> hmm, wonder if there's something different in the provider
<popey> I'll have a word with dpm in the morning, he will know
<mihir> popey: okay thanks.
<ybon> humm, seems that I cannot show the header without a page title?
<ybon> Mine would be "Map", but it's useless, so I'm tempted to remove it
<ybon> ok, title: ' ' does the trick
<ybon> but maybe it's not a good idea
<ahayzen> balloons, ping
<balloons> ahayzen, pong
<ahayzen> balloons, i'm trying to figure out what is going on with some failing ap tests mind helping me figure out what is wrong?
<ahayzen> https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/bottom-edge-implementation-001/+merge/230303 http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1482/?
<ahayzen> balloons, i've tried adding waits in, and locally i've tried adding a wait_for to ensure that the animations are complete but it still occurs
<ahayzen> balloons, any ideas what is going on?
<balloons> ahayzen, works on desktop for you?
<ahayzen> balloons, doesn't work on device for me (i don't have a desktop to test music app... or autopilot on)
<balloons> ahayzen, ahh.. my point was, it's not a jenkins thing
<ahayzen> balloons, just wondering if u have any idea what is the issue, i assumed it was todo with the new animations because of bottom edge...
<balloons> so i can reproduce easily just pulling the branch
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah no jenkins... just its failing ... yeah pull and run it'll fail :)
<balloons> ahayzen, it's a 2.7k diff ;-) anything is possible
<ahayzen> balloons, i'll push my latest one that the wait_for actually makes sense that i added to test_artists_tab_album
<ahayzen> balloons, thats a small diff for me ;) hehe
<ahayzen> balloons, pushed a later one
<mihir> popey: i have proposed that MR, and kept it WIP ,  https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1342275/+merge/230386
<popey> good call
<balloons> ahayzen, working off rev537
<ahayzen> balloons, yep thats the 'latest' :)
<ahayzen> balloons, i wonder if the way i'm reparenting the now playing page may not be helping, but then i would expect more tests to be failing
<balloons> ahayzen, heh, things all pass here . . .
<ahayzen> balloons, wha!
<ahayzen> balloons, what about on your device?
 * ahayzen suspects timing could be an issue with the animations
<balloons> ok, got one failure
<ahayzen> balloons, which one?
<balloons> music_app.tests.test_music.TestMainWindow.test_swipe_to_delete_song
<ahayzen> ok so the same as jenkins
<balloons> ohh boy ahayzen .. these tests.. you can add a select_many_rety to get_queue_now_playing_artist
<balloons> that moves it along a bit more
<ahayzen> balloons, ah ok ... so does that mean it could be due to timing then?
<balloons> having it pass after doing that means yea, timing
<ahayzen> balloons, get_queue_now_playing_artist?
<ahayzen> balloons, but it is stopping at get_queue_track_count() for me on device and on jenkins
<ahayzen> balloons, so for test_artists_tab_album i added a wait_for(False) on the bottomedge animation running property ... but tht didn't seem to resolve the issue in jenkins/device
<balloons> the waitfor false is good
<balloons> mine still fails even accounting for timing.. some of these selects are pretty nuts
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah they are lol
<balloons> there really shouldn't be any select_many
<balloons> not when we want a specific track
<ahayzen> balloons, every time i look at emulators.py i wanna rewrite it lol....
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah
<ybon> popey: who should I bug to know more about the process of freezing https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/qtlocation-opensource-src and where can I submit issues / help?
<balloons> hmm, ok, so adding a sleep fixes the test. It seems the animation on page load is interferring with things
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtlocation-opensource-src/+bugs
<popey> ybon: ^^ should be the right place to file bugs
<ahayzen> balloons, i'm not surprised knowing what is going behind
<ahayzen> balloons, as in not surprised with the load interfering ...
<ahayzen> balloons, but can that really be an acceptable solution?
<balloons> ahayzen, well, I mean things need to be redone. You want to land this first right?
<ybon> thanks popey :)
<popey> np
<balloons> if we can find a simple way to account and wait for the page to load, let's do it
<popey> hows it going anyway ybon ?
<ahayzen> balloons, most likely... gotta get my hacks past victor first :) hehe
<ahayzen> balloons, agreed
<balloons> you need to eventually account for it
<balloons> so . . .
<ybon> popey: just pushed a first version of using new header
<ybon> not yet release though
<ybon> I'm thinking about how to use bottom edge thing
<ybon> maybe with the last place searched
<ybon> places*
<ybon> and I'm still looking how to make possible for the user to choose the background map
<ybon> but it seems it's not possible without going the C++ way, which is why is not done yet
<ahayzen> balloons, so how can we tell when the page is done?
<balloons> there should be a page moving property
<popey> "Nearby" would be a good thing to have on the bottom edge, especially if you could have a set of categories..
<popey> ybon: like, if i only really am ever interested in pubs or restaurants I could leave those ticked in some settings screen.
<ahayzen> balloons, hmmm on which autopilot property?
<popey> ybon: then, wherever I am, swipe up, and instantly get a list of pubs in the area.
<ybon> that's a nice idea
<popey> on another day I might be out walking, and be more interested in some other land mark, so set that in settings, and swipe up, see those
<ybon> so I need to manage sort of "favorite" of nearby items
<popey> yeah, a settings screen with a basic list of categories
<ybon> and to "recent searches" at all?
<ybon> I mean in the bottom edge
<ybon> not sure how to mix both idea by the way
<popey> use a multi-select to tick them. could even have profiles. "eating out" profile could be pubs & restaurants, "Travelling" could bring up bus stops and train stations.
<balloons> ahayzen, exploring
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks
<ybon> I think it's better if user choose them, because if I do category I will miss the exact configuration one wants in many cases I think
<popey> ya
<ahayzen> balloons, i had thought about waiting until the header text became "Now Playing"
<balloons> ok, hmm
<ybon> but if I get you well, the idea is: bottom edge step 1 => show my favorite nearby items; then step 2 => go to full list to pick one
<ybon> does that make sense?
<balloons> ahayzen, what's your qml look like? does it have an animationcontainer?
<ahayzen> balloons, but wasn't sure where to get that from in ap ... guess i could expose the Tabs {} ?
<popey> ybon: let me do a simple mock up...
<ahayzen> balloons, errr ... this bottomedge component is the upstream one...but slightly hacked/modified to our needs
<ahayzen> balloons, diff line 2481 is the animation that brings the bottom edge up
<balloons> ahayzen, ok, so let's try
<ahayzen> balloons, that is the one i added an id to and then tried to wait for running to be false
<ahayzen> balloons, in the PageWithBottomEdge.qml everywhere u see // CUSTOM is where i've changed/added something ;)
<ybon> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtlocation-opensource-src/+bug/1355459 fyi
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1355459 in qtlocation-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Make tile URL configurable" [Undecided,New]
<rpadovani>  mihir: sorry, I'm on holiday until Wednesday night
<mihir> rpadovani: no issues :)
<balloons> ahayzen, hmm.. I was expecting something different
<balloons> your implementation must be different enough
<ahayzen> balloons, i blame mainly the reparenting of the Nowplaying page
<popey> ybon: http://imgur.com/men0ron
<balloons> yes. I'm dumping the page to see what it has
<balloons> ok, so it does have isReady
<balloons> why isn't it becoming true?
<ahayzen> balloons, basically the issue was we want the same component as the bottom part everywhere, and it to be the same one so it remembers states and things...so it uses the same Page but cahnges the parent depending where it is
<ahayzen> balloons, that property isn't linked to my part...
<popey> ybon: so (1) you're on the map, (2) you pull up a little way, and a couple of pre-defined searches appear, if you let go when one his highlighted it searches for those. (3) pull all the way up, you get the usual search
<ahayzen> balloons, oh no that 'should'
<ybon> popey: search or nearby? :)
<ahayzen> balloons, anything that talks to edgeLoader may not as i have a customLoader
<balloons> ahayzen, so typically we would use the isready to wait for the edge
<popey> ybon: nearby
<popey> search for nearby ㋛
<ybon> popey: I wonder if I can just manage a concept of "favorites", and one put a search OR a nearby in favorite
<balloons> why so much custom
<ahayzen> balloons, interesting...also note that this test does not bring up the bottom edge by dragging, but by setting the state to 'expanded'
<balloons> ohh.. ugh
<ahayzen> balloons, because of the reason ^^ about the need of reparenting ... also we need a 3rd state because of the panel at the bottom
<ybon> so when you pull up, you have your last favorite, and if you pull up again, all your favorites
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah ugh :/
<balloons> I'm not sure I like the hackery
<popey> ybon: maybe 2 faves, have you see the dialer app recently?
<ybon> yes
<ahayzen> balloons, but i would still expect those properties to be set correctly...i'll investigate what is happening
<balloons> so basically you can invoke the bottom edge by dragging, but also by doing other things
<popey> where you pull up and quickly access something
<ybon> you mean like pulling of 1 make the 1 hightlighed, then two, etc.?
<ybon> yes
<ybon> that's what I have in mind :)
<popey> yes
<ybon> but I was focusing on search place only
<ybon> and your suggestion is good
<popey> yay
<ahayzen> balloons, well yeah we can get to the now playing by clicking on a track...so it emulates clicking on it by doing what the click would have done....setting the bottom edge state to expanded
<ybon> but I think favorites places are nice to have too
<balloons> ahayzen, well, I mean really your bottom edge is just the nowplaying page I guess
<ybon> like "home", "work"
<ybon> and also recent searches
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah sortof
<ybon> so I need to clear this out :p
<ybon> clear in the sense of "make clear"
<balloons> ahayzen, yea, that's probably no good.. From the test perspective we should wait_for isReady and expect it to get set to true
<balloons> I think the ball falls back into your court
<ahayzen> balloons, the hacks make 'sense' lol
<balloons> can you set the property inside your qml?
<ahayzen> balloons, ok i'll see whats going on with isReady ... oh ...
<ahayzen> balloons, you are checking the isReady from the original page not the now playing page?
<ahayzen> balloons, as it is the original page which the property would change? ...
<ybon> also, popey, one thing nice is that the bottom edge should be useful even without any configuration
<balloons> ahayzen, if you have a custom loader, can you set property, just like setting the 'expanded'
<ahayzen> balloons, let me check if i think its working from my end
<balloons> ahayzen, i'm checking the nowplaying page
<ahayzen> balloons, u want to be checking the page that was clicked
<ahayzen> balloons, the now playing page doesn't have a bottom edge itself it is disabled
<ahayzen> balloons, but as i said just let me double check it does get set
<balloons> ahayzen, whoa.. this is getting more weird
<ahayzen> balloons, why? lol
<balloons> the page, the nowplayingpage, disappears after things load.. it's werid
<ahayzen> balloons, maybe because it gets reparented ?
<ahayzen> nowPlaying.reparent(mainPageStack)  // CUSTOM
<ahayzen>         mainPageStack.push(nowPlaying)  // CUSTOM
<ahayzen> and then...
<ahayzen> function reparent(newParent) {
<ahayzen>         if (parentCache !== newParent) {
<ahayzen>             nowPlaying.parent = newParent
<ahayzen>             nowPlaying.anchors.fill = newParent
<ahayzen>             parentCache = newParent
<ahayzen>         }
<ahayzen>     }
<balloons> ahayzen, let me pass you the tree output
<ahayzen> balloons, hah this will be fun
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8020901/
<balloons> so look at the object right on top
<ahayzen> balloons, when would u expect isReady to be true, when the bottom edge becomes expanded ?
<balloons> bottomEdgeState: 'collapsed'
<balloons> tat's all weird stuff
<balloons> it's reading as collapsed
<ahayzen> balloons, i would say that is 'expected'
<ahayzen> balloons, look at the SongsPage what does that say?
<ahayzen> balloons, also note line 16 'bottomEdgeEnabled: False'
<balloons> sure I suppose
<ahayzen> balloons, it is because this is the page inside the bottom edge...so it doesn't have a bottom edge itself
<ahayzen> balloons, u want to be looking at the page which started the bottom edge ... i think
<ybon> gasp, I've typed "bzr view 33" hoping to see the rev 33 content, but now I've messed up my bzr status :/
<balloons> ahayzen, sure.. but since you've invoked it in a different way, we need a way to account for the page load
<balloons> ahayzen, yes I agree with you..
<ahayzen> balloons, qml: IS READY Album SET TO true
<ahayzen> qml: IS READY Album SET TO false
<ahayzen> qml: IS READY Album SET TO true
<ahayzen> balloons, so i selected an album and ^^ happened when the bottom edge was shown
<ahayzen> balloons, 'Album' is the title of the page it was on... which shows we want to be looking at SongsPage
<ahayzen> balloons, or whereever u clicked the track to play
<ahayzen> balloons, i'll try changing the wait_for in my ap to isReady rather than the one i alias'd
<ahayzen> balloons, it also depends what u mean by 'loaded' ?
<ahayzen> balloons, are u meaning all the animations have been completed? or are u meaning when the loader is ready? ...because if the latter i don't think that is a case for my implementation as the page should always be loaded
<balloons> my brain..
<balloons> I'm going to try adding something to populate_and_play_queue_from_songs_tab
<ahayzen> balloons, ...imagine hacking on it...my brain hurt earlier lol
<ahayzen> balloons, hmm put the wait_for in and it got 'stuck' and didn't do any animation then timed out after 10s
<ahayzen> balloons, ah the wait_for maybe in the wrong place...doh
<balloons> wow.. the songspage properties hardly change
<ahayzen> balloons, Ran 1 test in 46.820s
<ahayzen> OK
<ahayzen> OMGOMGOMG
<ahayzen> balloons, gotcha  ... but it is funny in ap the page behind the now playing disappears so u can see the dash through the back of the now playing page lol ... but the main thing is it is passing \o/
<balloons> what did you change?
<ahayzen> balloons, i'll try it on the other tests and if they pass as well i'll push
<ahayzen> balloons, i added page.isReady.wait_for(True)
<balloons> to?
<ahayzen> balloons, after clicking on the track
<balloons> sure.. but.. whatever, push it
<ahayzen> balloons, basically http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8021014/
<balloons> that's what I was after you to do , but I'm not seeing it
<ahayzen> balloons, just need to add to the other 2 failing tests
<balloons> ahayzen, I think that should be in populate_and_play_queue_from_songs_tab
<ahayzen> balloons, probably as well i'll add there
<ahayzen> balloons, will need a get_tracks_page() as well
<balloons> but if you do, it of course fails.. because, it never changes state
<balloons> hence my confusion
<ahayzen> balloons, ah thats why the other one was failing
<ahayzen> balloons, we'll see ... i may just be a magician ;)
<balloons> and why would it, because you are on the nowplaying page, and you aren't using the bottom edge
<ahayzen> balloons, i'm looking at the page u clicked on from ?
<ahayzen> balloons, i think we're confusing each other
<balloons> yep, you go ahead.. I don't see it
<ahayzen> hah
<ahayzen> balloons, right all the tests that were failing for me are now passing...pushing :)
<balloons> heh.. ok magicman
<ahayzen> balloons, ah damn i can remove that extra property alias i added now...
<ahayzen> balloons, this diff if ur interested http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/bottom-edge-implementation-001/revision/538
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah but u helped me get there i would probably have lost most of my hair otherwise...
<nik90> popey, ybon: In popey's mockup, I would move the search textfield into the header which you can show by pressing on the search icon on the top right side of the header (similar to the contacts app)
<balloons> ahayzen, awesome..
<balloons> next time I see those tests, I want to be helping in the re-write :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, same
<ahayzen> balloons, it is next on my task list... assuming upstream ms2 fix for content-hub doesn't land as we are blocked on that...but the code at our end is 'done' for that anyway
<ahayzen> balloons, i hope to either tonight/tomorrow start a branch to work on the rewrite i'll ping it across to u when i do
<ybon> nik90: watch out that there is search AND find nearby points of interest
<ybon> those are two kinds of action
<nik90> ybon: what's the difference?
<nik90> ybon: doesn't search and find near by points of interest the same?
<ahayzen> balloons, time for a mini break while i wait for jenkins to catch up... thanks for ur help :)
<ybon> search => means searching like "paris" or "10 downing street", etc.
<ybon> nearby => find all restaurants around me
<ybon> or => find all bars around me, or supermarker, or toilets, etc.
<nik90> ah
<nik90> ybon: well you can show both of them as buttons in the bottom edge in popey's mockup
<nik90> ybon: when clicking on search, show the search field in the header and hide the other button. If user presses back, go back to normal state and show both the buttons
<nik90> makes sense?
<ybon> no I don't follow you :s
<ybon> what do you mean by "buttons in the bottom edge"?
<nik90> when you drag the bottom edge all the way to the top, you will see a header for that page
<ybon> I'm really sad that there seems to be still no way to handle double touch to zoom on a map: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtLocation.MapGestureArea/ :(
<nik90> in that header add the two button as header actions
<ybon> oh, ok
<ybon> got it
<ybon> I think both buttons will be in the main header
<ybon> from the first view
<nik90> well I thought you didnt want to show a header in the main view
<ybon> so one doesn't need to pull up the all thing to access those buttons
<ybon> that was my start point yes :)
<nik90> ah yes
<elopio> boiko: could you add this branch to the silo 4? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/dialer-app/py3autopilot-debug2/+merge/230322
<nik90> makes sense
<elopio> that way we can start testing the integration between the dialer app and the other apps.
<ybon> but then I thought that bottom edge was too long to give access to those actions
<nik90> ahayzen: something awesome just landed in the latest image. I can feel it :)
<nik90> ahayzen: relates to dash overview
<ybon> I mean, the bottom edge is nice because it's a quick way to access some lists for example
<boiko> elopio: sure
<ybon> but if you need to pull up all the screen to access all the actions, it becomes a pain I think
<nik90> ybon: I think your idea to add them in the main view header makes sense
<nik90> ybon: we can use the bottom edge for something else
<ybon> so i've pushed a header for now https://github.com/yohanboniface/OSMTouch/commit/c6e087505ac6e0b591e5de386d9bf46721516db3
<ybon> yes
<ybon> bottom edge should be for the thing you want to access quickly and often
<ybon> this is why the last idea is to manage some favorites
<ybon> so you can put some searches in favorites
<ybon> or some nearby searches
<nik90> +1
<ybon> and by default we just show the last searches you've made
<ybon> or some nearby suggestions, dunno :p
<nik90> ybon: why do you set the title to " " if you are setting the header actions in the main view?
<nik90> might as well set a title
<ybon> but "Map" as a title when you see a map is... useless, no? :)
<nik90> ybon: may be OSMTouch?
<ybon> yeah, can be that
<nik90> ybon: I just feel leaving to blank seems like a waste
<ybon> but in the future I think I will have more than one page
<ybon> including settings for example
<ybon> humm
<ybon> but this can still be OSMTouch for the main page
<ybon> nik90: blank is a better information than a useless information :)
<nik90> I suppose
<ahayzen> nik90, o/ oh has the dash overview landed?
<nik90> ahayzen: yup indeed
<ahayzen> nik90, which image?
<nik90> ahayzen: I had a sneak preview at the mockups
<nik90> ahayzen: it just landed..not sure if they triggered a new image yet for that
<daker> ybon: anyidea how we can get offline maps ?
<ahayzen> nik90, hehe ah .. yeah i've been spying on silos
<nik90> ahayzen: exactly
<ybon> daker: the short answer is C++
<nik90> ahayzen: I saw the dash overview MP which showed the design mockups
<ahayzen> nik90, i'm also hoping this in silo 003 https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/thumbnailer/request-high-res/+merge/229940 improves the low res images we get
<ahayzen> nik90, i just read the summary didn't bother to read the mp....i'll let it be a surpise when it lands ;)
<nik90> ahayzen: ooh sweet
<daker> ybon: what do you mean ?
<nik90> ahayzen: :P
<ybon> daker: are you talking btw about caching tiles or being able to download a whole area and then consult the map without any internet connection?
<daker> ybon: caching tiles
<ybon> so this is a bit easier
<ybon> it was working until some versions btw
<ybon> oh
<daker> ybon: yes i remember that
<ybon> you mean caching the tiles you have already seen, or you mean pre-caching for further navigation?
<daker> caching the tiles i have already seen
<daker> seen/loaded
<ybon> ok
<ybon> so that was working
<ybon> I don't know atm why it's not working anymore
<ybon> it's on my todo list though
<daker> ok thanks for that
<ahayzen> nik90, too many awesome things landing lately
<ahayzen> nik90, i managed to use the GPS on the phone to track me back and watch the traffic from Oxford to home earlier today :)
<nik90> ahayzen: wat!
<nik90> ahayzen: how fast was it?
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah ... really fast!
<nik90> ahayzen: do you think it was AGPS or just GPS?
<ahayzen> nik90, i was outside in a car...but like instant lock ... it felt like AGPS but i could have been wrong lol
<nik90> ybon: what do you think ^^
<ybon> aGPS is not landed AFAIK
<ahayzen> :(
<ahayzen> nik90, that means it could be even faster though \o/
<daker> me too, that's why i was caching title
<ybon> see https://github.com/yohanboniface/GPSStatus to have a GPS status :)
<nik90> ybon: btw do you have sample code I can use to get the user's location using QtLocation?
<ybon> i.e. lat/lng, speed, and source
<nik90> ybon: did you read my mind?
<ybon> huhu :)
<ahayzen> ybon, cool thanks :) i noticed the location-service CPU usage was a bit lower in the recent image as well ~2% vs ~10%
<nik90> ahayzen: test it tomorrow to see if it comes up quickly again as well
<nik90> ahayzen: which app did you use for testing?
<ybon> still less than the 3G
<ahayzen> nik90, google maps web app and google maps in browser
<ahayzen> nik90, downloaded the webapp halfway through as i remember there was one
<daker> nik90: i used ybon app
<ahayzen> nik90, i was mainly using for traffic reports not navigation
<ahayzen> balloons, success \o/ https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/bottom-edge-implementation-001/+merge/230303
<nik90> ok
<ahayzen> nik90, ybon there seem to be quite a few gps/mapping apps now which one should i be using/is best?
<ahayzen> nik90, ybon  i just assumed the google maps published by canonical would be a good shout
<nik90> ybon: are you using QtLocation to already get the location in osmtouch?
<nik90> ahayzen, ybon: I just opened OSMTouch and it got my rough location in a few seconds
<ybon> ahayzen: my religion doesn't allow me to use Evilgle products ;)
<ahayzen> nik90, ah yes OSMTouch :) ... does that give u traffic though? .. i use that for general walking maps
<ybon> nik90: if your phone is on since a moment, it can have fetch your location
<ahayzen> ybon, ah.... OSMTouch is awesome btw
<ybon> nik90: try to install GPSStatus, you will have a more raw and debugable info
<nik90> ybon: is it on the store?
<nik90> ybon: or through qtc?
<ybon> humm, it's not
<ybon> not sure it makes sense
<ybon> popey: ^^
<nik90> no worries I know what you meant
<popey> whats gpsstatus?
<ybon> let me make a screenshot
<ybon> basically it displays all informations available from the GPS
<popey> oh, android?
<popey> yeah, i have used that on android, but i dont have android on my phone now
<popey> would love an app like that on ubuntu
<nik90> ybon: it says it found a support backend. Method was satellite. But all other fields are blank
<ahayzen> popey, ur OpenStreetMap webapp....'whats new'... 'Bump version number for no explicable reason' lol
<popey> ☻
 * popey installs GPS Status on his ages old HTC Hero
<ahayzen> popey, u sound like u would fit right in a marketing department ;)
<popey> hehe
<ybon> popey: http://i.imgur.com/2hHAVDI.png
<popey> ooh!
<nik90> ybon: does it autoupdate?
<ybon> nik90: humm
 * popey hugs ybon 
<ybon> nik90: yes it autoupdate
<nik90> ybon: I will stand in the balcony to check
<ahayzen> ybon, thats cool :)
<nik90> ybon: brb in 15 mins..going to check :)
<popey> is that in the store?
<ybon> popey: no, I was asking you if it makes sense to release it
 * ahayzen wishes there was an app that showed all the info from all the sensors so u could debug them
<popey> yeah me too
<popey> makes sense to me.
<ybon> ok
<ybon> let me do a proper icon, so :p
<nik90> ok too cold outside to check :(
<daker> nik90: man it's summer
<nik90> daker: its raining here as well :)
<ybon> nik90: near a window should work as well
<ahayzen> popey, my old phone had a service menu u could get to after doing certain key presses... wouldn't having an app/multiple apps that show the info of the sensors be useful for this purpose? .. eg the app ybon has made for gps?
<popey> yes
<popey> I'd love to see all that kind of raw data
<popey> have you seen the compass app on ios recently. It's brilliant
<ahayzen> popey, is that something that the OEMs would want? ... as u could send it into a test thing as well
<popey> ridiculously simple
<popey> possibly
 * ahayzen doesn't own an iPhone
<popey> lemme screenshot
<popey> http://imgur.com/PxWByRW,is2M5wG,o2B4FAM,vQQJSK9#3
<popey> 4 images there
<popey> compass, and then swipe to get a spirit level thing
<nik90> ybon: yup worked
<nik90> ybon: took about 1 min for me
<popey> they show me having the phone tilted towards me in one, flat(ish) on the desk and tilted sideways
<ahayzen> popey, oh wow nice :)
<nik90> ybon: I am going to implement this for the clock app.
<nik90> ybon: thnx for the code
<ahayzen> popey, do we even have a compass app?
<ybon> nik90: :)
<popey> no
 * popey sleeps
<popey> ttfn
<ahayzen> popey, o/
<nik90> popey: nite
 * ybon itou
<ybon> good night
<ahayzen> nik90, on the clock reboot in the store the tip for the bottom edge is like half hidden.... a) is that intended...and if it is b) how did u do that? as we want to do tht
<nik90> ahayzen: intended. It is in the upstream code. I didnt change anything
<nik90> ahayzen: it has a timer which basically pushes it down using anchoring I think
<ahayzen> nik90, ah i may need to sync my PageWithBottomEdge with upstream then...
<nik90> +1
<ahayzen> nik90, this is where the real fun begins with all the custom stuff
<nik90> ahayzen: :)
<ahayzen> nik90, where did u get the latest one from?
<nik90> ahayzen: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/address-book-app/trunk/view/head:/src/imports/Ubuntu/Contacts/PageWithBottomEdge.qml
<ahayzen> nik90, awesome thanks :)
<nik90> ahayzen: every component I took is from the folder https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/address-book-app/trunk/files/head:/src/imports/Ubuntu/Contacts/
<ahayzen> nik90, hehe
<jdstrand> popey: hey, do you know if labsin frequesnts this channel? the new solitaire-games has a rather annoying bug but I don't know what to file it against
<jdstrand> popey: oh, nm, I found it
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-08-12
<dholbach> good morning
<JoeyChan> morning   :)
<mihir> hi dpm
<mihir> dpm: I am working on bug#1342275  for navigate user to account screen,
<mihir> dpm: are you aware about the provider id for Google Calendar ?
<dpm> hi mihir
<dpm>  bug 1342275
<ubot5> bug 1342275 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Provide a quick way to setup a sync account" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342275
<mihir> and here is MR , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1342275/+merge/230386
<mihir> dpm: when i use evernote as providerId  ,it does work but couldn't find documentation for list of providerIds.
<justCarakas> is there any progress on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1309042
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1309042 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Calendar sync only syncs the default calendar" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<dpm> mihir, the list of provider ids is in /usr/share/accounts/providers/
<dpm> from the .provider file, the provider id is "google"
<mihir> dpm: yes, I have already kept it as google, but it didn't work on desktop but evernote did work so i was wondering.
<dpm> mihir, have you gone to system settings and enabled the google account?
<nik90> Good morning
<nik90> hmm is launchpad down?
<DanChapman> nik90, morning :-) i believe so I've been unable to access it for last hour or so
<justCarakas> I already had a lot of timeout errors yesterday
<nik90> DanChapman: ah..:/
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Vinyl Record Day! :-D
<mihir> Good morning nik90 DanChapman :)
<justCarakas> anybody has an idea whats wrong with http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/2dbhcz/ubuntu_archive_repos_down/
<nik90> mihir: Good Morning
<dpm> justCarakas, some networking issues, I think they've been fixed by now
<justCarakas> dpm: is it possible that my request time outs on launchpad yesterday where alo related ?
<nik90> justCarakas: I cannot access launchpad still
<dpm> justCarakas, I'm not sure, but they could be. You might want to ask on the #canonical-sysadmin channel
<nik90> ok scratch that I can access now
<nik90> popey or dpm: Review -> https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-alarm-label-behavior/+merge/230387 (https://www.dropbox.com/s/bih4zlrun7f7yyc/com.ubuntu.clock.devel_0.1_all.click)
<popey> ack
<m-b-o> hey is there a way to get PageHeadConfiguration component on trusty?
<popey> nik90: it wont let me download, says I need an account
<popey> nik90: i do have an account, but this is probably not what you want. feel free to share a folder with me, alan@popey.com and stick stuff in it for testing
<nik90> popey: will do
<popey> email also works ☻
<dholbach> nik90, popey: I pinged jibel who might be able to sort out the test/autopilot issues some time later today
<nik90> popey: :D
<nik90> dholbach: ok
<nik90> dholbach: btw I reported the bug about the click package issue
<nik90> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1355295
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1355295 in Ubuntu Clock App "Unable to run clock app reboot on device with reboot-packaging branch" [Critical,New]
<dholbach> great, thanks
<popey> nik90: in the alarm name, press space a few times ☻
<popey> you get full stops, as if it's the end of a sentence
<dholbach> nik90, how can I reproduce this?
<nik90> dholbach: have you tried creating a click package and installing it on device?
<nik90> dholbach: I reproduced this using qtcreator
<nik90> dholbach: not sure about the terminal commands
<dholbach> ok
<nik90> popey: why does it show fullstops when you press space?
<popey> two spaces = ". " - end of sentence, gonna file a bug against osk
<nik90> popey: either way on the desktop, it seems that pressing space multiple times counts as a not empty string. So it allows that. I will fix that.
<popey> k
<m-b-o> popey nik90: is there a way to get the latest sdk version on trusty?
<m-b-o> with PageHeadConfiguration
<popey> sadly not m-b-o
<nik90> m-b-o: no the latest SDK requires 5.3
<popey> time to upgrade
<nik90> m-b-o: or use emualtor
<popey> or use a vm/emu
<nik90> emulator*
<m-b-o> popey, nik90: ok thanks. utopic isn't an option stm, unfortunately... will try the emulator
<t1mp> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit && cd ubuntu-ui-toolkit && qmake && make && source export_modules_dir.sh might work in the meantime, but it is not recommended and will break immediately when we use qt53 specific features (maybe already broke)
<m-b-o> t1mp: hmm, will try the emulator ;)
<t1mp> m-b-o: yeah that's the supported option :)
<dpm> mihir, sorry, I got disconnected earlier. Did you manage to get the online account provider for google working?
<mihir> dpm: i haven't tried yet, in office right now
<mihir> dpm: will do that soon and will ping you back.
<dpm> ok
<mihir> dpm: as of now i have kept it on Google only, if that is the case it should work on device , could you help to test on device ?
<mihir> dpm: MR, https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1342275/+merge/230386
<popey> nik90: sorry, i didnt mean you had to email me clicks, but if that's easier, that's fine ☻
<nik90> popey: well I can't find an easier means of sharing stuff. hmm may be I should use people.ubuntu.com for that
<popey> you use dropbox? share a folder with me and just stick it in there, I'll automatically get it
<nik90> popey: yeah the backlog makes sense :P
<nik90> I will do that
<popey> ☻
<popey> the bottom tab is unreadable
<popey> i know it has text on it, but i cant see it
<popey> as soon as i tap it, it disappears
<nik90> yeah it seems that is the default behaviour of the upstream component in dialer app as well
<nik90> I favour the older version myself
<nik90> I will check with renatu about that
<nik90> bzoltan: can you trigger a jenkins rebuild on https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/parent-alarms/+merge/230233 as well
<bzoltan> nik90:  sure
<bzoltan> nik90:  do not expect quick result.. jenkins is super slow, but actually it started to move today after some fight
<nik90> bzoltan: thnx :) yeah I saw
<nik90> zsombi: hey If you remember we talked about ways to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtorganizer5-eds/+bug/1272337 at Malta? Unfortunately I did not note down our discussion. Do you remember how to fix it still?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1272337 in Ubuntu Clock App "EDS reverts alarm status immediately" [High,Triaged]
<zsombi> nik90: "triangulation"
<nik90> zsombi: what was the 3rd point other than the switch and the alarm status?
<zsombi> nik90: there should be an intermediate property that you set with an assignment so it won't occlude with the binding. You can also have an idle timer which you kick so next event handling will be setting the switch
<nik90> hmm I will give it a shot
<zsombi> nik90: the idea is to set one of the values async
<nik90> zsombi: ok, so I will connect the switch to this intermediate property. The intermediate property will only be updated async by the sdk
<Mirv> nik90: wow, I got some location indoors now with the newest image in clock
<nik90> Mirv: sry, but the old clock uses geoIP and not the GPS.
<Mirv> nik90: ah, that explains it!
<zsombi> nik90: probably... depending on what you do :D
<nik90> Mirv: I am fixing that for the new clock app right from the start
<nik90> zsombi: I will give my best shot and see how it goes, If I am stuck I will let you know :D
<dholbach> nik90, trying to just run the app after I set up the sdk and everything again, I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8026729/
<dholbach> so... no idea
<nik90> dholbach: :/ I cannot figure out why anyone gets that error..its definitely EDS that messes up things there
<dholbach> sorry :/
<nik90> nothing much we both can do
<dholbach> maybe it's time to post to ubuntu-phone@ about this branch soon
<dholbach> we've been struggling for a few days now and need some expert help
<nik90> yeah I will do that by the end of the day
<nik90> this has become a critical blocker to replacing the old clock app
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> I mean there's a few things which need to be figured out
<dholbach> I can imagine that a fresh set of eyes will help
<nik90> yes
<nik90> zsombi: How would I know when the alarm save operation is complete before changing the switch value? When I do var tempAlarm = alarmModel.get(index), I am not exactly sure how to wait for it.
<nik90> zsombi: if it was a new alarm, then I do Alarm{} and there I follow the onStatusChanged signal
<nik90> zsombi: I tried http://paste.ubuntu.com/8027116/ but that doesn't work
<mzanetti> popey: I hoped at least for one good review of the WhereTheIssAt app :D
<nik90> mzanetti: popey tells me that you can help us with the clock app packaging. Ping me whenever you are free and we can discuss about that
<mzanetti> nik90: yeah... I can try at least
<popey> mzanetti: you do ☻
<nik90> mzanetti: dholbach has put together all fixes for debian and click packaging at https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot-packaging/+merge/229173
<nik90> mzanetti: I believe sergiusen also looked at it and contributed fixes. We just are stuck at the end
<mzanetti> popey: lol
<mzanetti> thanks
<nik90> I think the current issue with the store is discovering new apps. There is no way to tell what new apps landed to give them a shot and review.
<mzanetti> nik90: so what's actually the issue with that branch?
<nik90> mzanetti: I can no run that branch on the phone
<nik90> mzanetti:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1355295
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1355295 in Ubuntu Clock App "Unable to run clock app reboot on device with reboot-packaging branch" [Critical,New]
<nik90> mzanetti: yeah branch essentially adds debian packaging. However while doing the debian packaging we noticed that the cmake instructions for the debian packaging were incorrect. As a result, files didn't install at the correct location or were missing altogether. Sergiusen did some fixes, but now the click packaging is broken as a result.
<nik90> mzanetti: so the end goal here is to fix debian and click packaging by fixing the cmake stuff. I guess that's where your expertise is needed.
<mzanetti> mhm...
<mzanetti> you guys are aware that all of my apps a) use qmake, b) have a custom script to create the click package and c) don't use debian packaging
<mzanetti> :D
<nik90> lol
<nik90> blame popey :P
<mzanetti> nik90: PYTHON_PACKAGE_DIR in tests/autopilot/CMakeLists.txt doesn't get resolved
 * nik90 looks
<absk007> how to install emmet in Geany editor?
<mhall119> absk007: try asking in #geany
<absk007> mhall119, noone has responded yet. Inactive channel.
<mhall119> ah, too bad, I use geany but don't mess too much with plugins and such
<mzanetti> popey: nik90: this at least makes it run on the phone with qtcreator again for me: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot-packaging/+merge/230513
<mzanetti> not sure if there's some other place that requires python3 though
<nik90> mzanetti: oh
<nik90> I think dholbach EOD. I will ask him to merge it to the reboot-packaging branch
<nik90> balloons, fginther: Has python3 being enabled for clock app?
<balloons> nik90, not quite yet
<nik90> balloons: ok quick question. You were discussing about the reboot-packaging with daniel, is everything ready from a testing perspective other than the python3 issue? As in can jenkins find and run the tests correctly?
<balloons> nik90, should be although I'm testing some changes I'd like to make to how the tests are setup
<nik90> balloons: I am just trying to find out what else might be left. We got a cmake fix for the click packaging from mzanetti. So we are good in that area.
<balloons> from my end, it can be merged
<nik90> balloons: wasn't that in your ap-setup branch? or more new stuf?
<balloons> nik90, more new stuff
<nik90> ack
<balloons> daniel's fix for the path issues is ok, but I'm looking at a better fix
<nik90> balloons: okay then first thing tomorrrow morning, me and daniel will try to merge it.
<nik90> balloons: does this mean jenkins can in theory automerge reboot-packaging branch if we top-approve?
<nik90> after running the tests
<balloons> once francis has it passing I will rebuild it
<balloons> and yes, it should automerge then
<balloons> I don't see why it wouldn't..
<nik90> awesome
<nik90> I have already sent a mail to daniel requesting him to confirm if everything in the debian package side of things are good to go.
<nik90> balloons: can you ensure that the python3 transition happens by tonite pls so that tomorrow morning is hassle free
<balloons> nik90, francis said he would get to it today, so we should be good
<balloons> I can definitely push the button once it's ready :-)
<nik90> :-)
<nik90> bzoltan: yay both those critical sdk fixes for alarms has been merged into staging :) :)
<fginther> nik90, balloons, I made a change to force using python3 for the new clock app branch. The tests failed on my first attempt with an import error: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/2/console
<fginther> is that expected?
<mhall119> popey: DanChapman: I didn't know Dekko got multi-account support! that's awesome!
<nik90> fginther: which clock app branch?
<nik90> fginther: clock reboot or the old clock app?
<fginther> nik90, lp:~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0
<nik90> fginther: ok that's the right one..let me look through the console log
<nik90> balloons: It looks like it is failing at find_local_path() function in the __init__.py file. I remember daniel telling me that he merged your branch which should over write that?
 * balloons is looking
<balloons> nik90, I remember checking the deb file and indeed it looks correct. autopilot should be finiding everything it needs in /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/ubuntu_clock_app/
<balloons> nik90, daniel's local path stuff doesn't matter for jenkins
<balloons> ohh, I should bzr pull
<nik90> balloons: oh yeah since jenkins installs it as deb to run tests
<balloons> ok, so he did change some things
<balloons> but anyways since francis has it running on py3, I can tweak it and fix
<balloons> he changed the installed_location_backend.. kind of odd
<nik90> hmm
<balloons> guess I should recreate using the deb locally'
<nik90> balloons: the deb can be built by "debuild -S -sa"?
<nik90> balloons: I can try on my end as well
<balloons> k, sure enough easy to recreate locally
<nik90> DanChapman: hey can dekko be built the usual way by just opening the cmakelist.txt in qtcreator and then run?
<bzoltan> nik90:  we know our priorities :) I will initiate a landing to the image/archive tomorrow.
<nik90> bzoltan: thnx a lot :) Owe you one
<bzoltan> nik90:  I wish to see this one landing https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/focus-handling-on-touch/+merge/230296 that will make the calendar app prettier
<nik90> bzoltan: it is top approved, so it just requires jenkins merge? Or do you want help with testing on calendar app?
<bzoltan> nik90:  I have tested that in all forms and I have run half a dozen app autopilot tests... so all it needs is a hug from Jenkins
<nik90> bzoltan: damn seems like a lot of work for you before branches can land in trunk
<bzoltan> nik90: Sometimes I am thinking that adding up all these work would match with fixing couple of regressions :)
<bzoltan> nik90:  but at least we can be fairly sure that we do not mess up anything :)
<nik90> true
<nik90> mzanetti: for the QTests, each component must be independent for easier testing right? For instance if I want to test the AlarmPage.qml which depends on the main ubuntu-clock-app.qmml file for the AlarmModel, I will need to ensure that AlarmPage.qml has top level properties that correctly provide these data easily?
<nik90> mzanetti: this way I can import AlarmPage.qml into the test and just say "model: alarmModel" instead of having to also import ubuntu-clock-app.qml
<popey> mhall119: seen https://launchpad.net/downow ?
<DanChapman> nik90, no not yet. So to run on desktop cmake flags are "-DWITH_UBUNTU=on" and for run on device it's "-DWITH_UBUNTU=on -DUBUNTU_CLICK_MODE=on -CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/" I had planned to simplify it but that's low priority atm :-)
<nik90> DanChapman: so where do I add these cmake flags? As build parameters in the projects tab for a respective kit?
<DanChapman> nik90, yeah in the "Cmake arguments" text field for each kit
<nik90> DanChapman: ah thnx :)
 * nik90 notes this down
<mhall119> popey: cool, but wouldn't it stop downloading when it's not focused?
<DanChapman> nik90, yw :-D
<popey> i guess
<popey> mhall119: there's a click submitted to the store..
<mzanetti> nik90: yeah well, it depends a bit what you want to test
<mzanetti> nik90: if you want test the alarmpage only, yeah, you just use that one an mock the stuff you need
<nik90> mzanetti: ok. I haven't had much luck with mocking the Alarms EDS server..so I might just link the real stuff like we do in AP tests.
<nik90> mzanetti: but I think I get the idea
<mzanetti> nik90: you can do that too, yes.
<mzanetti> nik90: if you think mocking would make sense but just can't figure how to do it, feel free to push a branch and I'll have a look
<nik90> mzanetti: hey btw your tutorial video was cut at the begining by a few minutes. So I missed the explanation as to why we should include tests inside Item{}. Can you explain briefly?
<nik90> ok
<mzanetti> nik90: well, if you wrap an Item {} around you can open the test file in qmlscene
<mzanetti> nik90: so you can debug the test more easily
<nik90> mzanetti: ah ok..In Unity8 I saw add buttons in your video, I am guessing that was due to using Item{} and other test UI elements
<mzanetti> nik90: yep
<mzanetti> let me try to find an easy example for that
<mzanetti> nik90: for example here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/tests/qmltests/Stages/tst_PhoneStage.qml
<mzanetti> nik90: it just loads the component to be tested which is PhoneStage
<mzanetti> then adds 2 buttons, for adding removing apps
<mzanetti> and then below all the test functions that test the phone right edge
<nik90> what's the empty rectangle{} for?
<mzanetti> nik90: nothing... I just realized that's leftover from before the dash-as-app stuff
<nik90> mzanetti: ah ok.
<mzanetti> nik90: same as the Binding {} below... old cruft
 * mzanetti cleans up
<nik90> mzanetti: yeah I need to think about how I structure my qml code so that I can use it in my test cases
<mzanetti> nik90: one thing you should avoid is to reach out of context
<mzanetti> nik90: for example, don't use variables etc which aren't defined in the same code file
<mzanetti> if you need something from outside, make a property and set it where you use that component
<nik90> mzanetti: ok, let me provide an example of a test and how I go by it.
<nik90> mzanetti: I want to test creating a new alarm and so indirectly check if the alarm label, time, sound can be set. Each of these properties are in their own page.
<nik90> mzanetti: so in my test case, I will import the EditPage.qml, place it in a pagestack so that when clicking on the alarm label, it gets pushed to that page, do the test and return back to the editalarm page.
<balloons> nik90, so I guess I'll just reupload dholbachs branch to a common branch
<nik90> balloons: sure, I should have suggested that to him at the start
<balloons> his python code has an error and it causes the failures
<nik90> ack
<nik90> small fix?
<balloons> I'm just going to put back the hardcoded paths. I'm working on the better solution, but that will be another mp for sanity
<nik90> ok
<nik90> anything to get jenkins to pass for now
<balloons> they assume a build inside buildir, etc
<balloons> basically I reverted to trunk, which has my mp merge in it
<nik90> ah ok.makes sense
<balloons> k, jenkins runtime
 * nik90 holds his breath
<nik90> balloons: commit message :)
<nik90> balloons: nvr mind I added it
<balloons> argh
<nik90> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/W40m9EC3
<nik90> balloons: ^^
<balloons> ahh right-o
<balloons> I fatfingered an extra line
<balloons> I actually noticed it, but forgot pep8 would care
<nik90> hehe :P
<balloons> ok, third time is the charm
<nik90> :D
<xcyclist> Can someone tell me if the latest Ubuntu apt-get install of juju is golang?
<xcyclist> Sorry.  I guess I got my answer.
<nik90> balloons: it PASSEDDDDDDDDDDD!
<balloons> LOL
<balloons> you ready to land/
<nik90> balloons: Old clock -> Sry bro you are out :P
<balloons> you get top approval honors even
<nik90> balloons: most likely tomorrow. I want to make sure we don't get regressed on the click package side of things. I will do some testing on device and desktop. But first Dinner :)
<nik90> balloons: frankly I think dholbach should top approve. He went through all the hoops to get it done
<balloons> nik90, I'm sure he like the rest of us just want to see it land ;-)
<nik90> :-)
<nik90> balloons: what remaining steps are required before the old clock app can be replaced? Anything we need to change to include in default image? Or you basically upload the new clock app click package when all this is done?
<nik90> I mean infrastructure wise btw
<balloons> nik90, yes, we would simply need to rename this to clock and upload it as such
<mihir> balloons: ping
<balloons> mihir, pong
<mihir> balloons: do you have couple of mins to test MR on device , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1342275
<nik90> balloons: ack. I will have to discuss some things with popey tomorrow about what happens to the old clock app and stuff. But hopefully we can get this into the image by the end of the week or even earlier.
<mihir> balloons: is there any specific pacakges needs to be installed on utopic for Ubuntu.Components
<popey> pindonga hope you weren't expecting that demo app to pass ☻
<popey> nik90: ping whenever you fancy a chat about it.
<balloons> mihir, so with this merge, when should I see the dialog for no account?
<mihir> balloons: yup
<nik90> popey: let's do it then. My food only arrives in another 25-30 mins
<mihir> balloons: is it navigating you too Google Account ?
<balloons> mihir, lol.. when should it appear? I don't see anything
<mihir> When you don't have any accounts and you click on Sync from right top
<mihir> balloons: it should navigate you to Google account , for singing in.
<mihir> balloons: actually we aren't sure regarding providerId for Setup connection , we have assumed it.
<balloons> mihir, sync seems to do nothing atm
<balloons> i don't see any response
<mihir> balloons: okay , i'll work on that, thanks for your feedback.
<balloons> mihir, do you normally display something while syncing?
<mihir> balloons: it does change the Sync to Syncing if it is actually Syncing
<mihir> but this code might not be correct for open System Setting directly
<balloons> mihir, as far as I can tell visually I get no response clicking the sync button
<balloons> it would be good if something visually occurred regardles
<balloons> anyways, let me know if you need help
<balloons> with running in on the device
<mihir> balloons: do you have google account added on device , if yes then it'll start syncing and change the text of Menu to Syncing instead of Sync
<mihir> balloons: if not, then it'll popup Add new Account , and it should navigate you to add new google Account
<daker> yo popey, can you please take a look https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/1008/feedback/ ?
<popey> done
<balloons> mihir, no google account on device
<mihir> balloons: okay, i'll look into it.thanks for the feedback.
<daker> popey: can you look again please ?
<popey> beuno: "Application status could not be updated. Please try again later." with https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/1008/review/
<beuno> popey, we are working on a deployment to sign packages on upload
<beuno> and it's a bit wonky
<popey> heh
<popey> ok
<dpm> balloons, ok, so we just had the file manager meeting. As a summary, and related to AP tests, we're going to with the current branch, with just a small tweak. Just a heads up, as before that I wasn't sure if we'd need drastic changes to the branch
<popey> daker: approved
<daker> popey: thanks!
<popey> np
<mihir> balloons: ping !
<mihir> balloons: i have tried to write an AP for editing an event , though it is in WIP.
<mihir> balloons: for somehow it is not letting me add guest while creating new event , giving following log  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8030498/
<mihir> balloons: but if i ommit Guest, then AP does work flawlessly and fine.
<ahayzen> balloons, about to start the ap refactor... what would you recommend i call this new file i dump the new tests into from test_music.py? something like test_music_app.py test_music2.py or something?
<mihir> balloons: here is MR for edit AP , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1188819/+merge/230554
<zyga> hey
<zyga> I'd like to change my app namespace
<zyga> mhall119: ^^ perhaps you know the person to talk to?
<zyga> mhall119: I'd like to be able to upload com.canonical.certification namespaced app
<zyga> mhall119: just leave me a message please, I'm off (it's 1:30AM)
<zyga> thanks!
<ahayzen> balloons, when u get a moment could you rerun the tests for https://code.launchpad.net/~vrruiz/music-app/i18n-strings/+merge/230512 ... that failure looks a bit random?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-08-13
<mhall119> zyga: you'd have to talk to beuno for changes in the store, is there a reason you want to use that different namespace rather than com.ubuntu.?
<mihir> Good Morning all.
<mihir> balloons: are these pep8 formatting errors on AP for calendar, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-calendar-app-utopic-amd64-ci/235/console ?
<dev__> I'm trying to download the SWORD library on qt but I'm not having any luck.
<dev__> I just can't seem to install it
<dev__> Has anybody had a hard time installing other API's or engines in Qt or even attempt to?
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi justCarakas
<nik90> Good morning :-)
<dholbach> nik90, so I merge mzanetti's branch and pushed it
<dholbach> but it makes the build fail as well
<nik90> dholbach: I think you pushed to the wrong branch
<nik90> dholbach: balloons yesterday created a common branch that we all can push stuff into -> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot-packaging/+merge/230530
<nik90> dholbach: this has jenkins passing :)
<zyga> hey
<zyga> mhall119: thanks for the answer
<zyga> mhall119: on com.ubuntu vs com.canonical, not sure, it's not a community app really
<zyga> beuno: hey
<zyga> beuno: mhall119 told me you can fix my account's namespace setting for publishing click apps
<dholbach> nik90, oh?
<nik90> dholbach: balloons did that since jenkins failed on your branch due to the find_local_path() function and other small issues in the __init__.py file. So he reverted that file alone to the trunk version and we added more fixes on top of that.
<nik90> dholbach: so as of yesterday night, the debian and click packaging works correctly
<dholbach> nik90, I don't think the build works
<nik90> dholbach: What do you mean? The last comment is by jenkins which successfully ran the tests after installing the debian package
<dholbach> let me retry with a fresh branch
<dholbach> ah no
<dholbach> it passes \o/
<nik90> woohoo :D
<nik90> you scared me for a moment there (insert angry face here)
<dholbach> let me do a couple more tests
<nik90> ok
<mzanetti> dholbach: nik90: hey
<mzanetti> I'm not sure if my branch is really the right thing to do
<mzanetti> but this makes it compile and run on the phone again for me
<dholbach> cool
<mzanetti> however, I've no idea if it breaks other stuff
<dholbach> I'm just checking a couple of things and let you know how it works :)
<nik90> mzanetti: After doing http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot-packaging/revision/80 it seems to run on phone for me.
<nik90> it seems on the phone it was unable to find the c++ plugins that we wrote. The above fixes that
<mzanetti> ah ok... you're disabling the whole tests/autopilot dir for click mode
<mzanetti> which should make my patch obsolete I guess
<mzanetti> hmm... for me it was only an issue with finding the python include dir. the rest was fine
<nik90> sergiusens came to the conclusion that since we do not run the tests in the click mode might as well not include it in the click package.
<mzanetti> +1
<mzanetti> I thought you guys wanted to have that
<mzanetti> I for one would not package them up either, no
<mzanetti> if anything, create a separate package just for the tests
<nik90> yes, we have a separate autopilot debian package
<dholbach> so I don't know how the autopilot tests are supposed to be run
<dholbach> but run as part of autopkgtest, they still fail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8034122/
<dholbach> maybe autopkgtest is not the way to go, I don't know
<dholbach> I'll leave this for the gods of testing to decide
<dholbach> or maybe "adt-run -U -o test-output --source /tmp/ubuntu-clock-app_1.2.dsc  --- qemu adt-utopic-amd64-cloud.img" is the wrong way to go about it
<dholbach> but yeah, making jenkins happy is fantastic
<dholbach> I guess my branch can be dropped then
<nik90> yes
<nik90> dholbach: can I add more past release entries into the debian changelog?
<nik90> dholbach: I want the release landing on the phone to be 3.0
<dholbach> nik90, sure, feel free to
<dholbach> with "dch -i
<dholbach> with "dch -i" you can add a template new entry
<dholbach> or just modify the current one
<nik90> I will just modify the current one
<nik90> so I will add past release below the current 1.2 version for instance
<dholbach> sure sure
<dholbach> good work everyone
<nik90> thnx daniel
<dpm> morning nik90, I've added i18n support to build the .pot file and take into account the .desktop file too to clock reboot, if you've got time to look at the MPs, then I can set up translations in LP once approved. Let me know if you have any questions. Thanks!
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy International Lefthanders Day! :-D
<DanChapman> Good Morning all o/
<dpm> hi nerochiaro, around?
<nerochiaro> dpm: yes
<nerochiaro> hi
<dpm> hey :)
<dpm> nerochiaro, I just wanted to check, as folks start going on holiday on these dates :) - I sent you an e-mail about the translations for the .desktop files for camera, dialer and messaging not being loaded in the dash. Do you think you could have a look at it when you've got a minute?
<justCarakas> dpm do you know if there is already a system to use translations in HTML5 apps
<nerochiaro> dpm: when i did that work back then i basically copy-pasted what had been done in other apps for translating these .desktop filtes. i'm not actually sure what the dash does to read them
<dpm> justCarakas, daker was working on one, but I'm not sure about its status
<dpm> nerochiaro, do the translations get added correctly to the final .desktop files? That'd be the first thing to look at
<nerochiaro> dpm: i checked that they did, but i'll double check that. i'm in the middle of something right now but i added it to the todo list
<dpm> thanks nerochiaro
<nik90> dpm: hey, yeah I got the notifications about the Mps by email when I woke up.
<nik90> dpm: we are in the process of landing the debian and click packaging fixes in the trunk. Once that happens jenkins can autoland stuff from here on. After that branch lands, I will review your branch since there might be some code conflicts.
<dpm> ok, cool
<zyga> dpm: hey
<zyga> dpm: what's the recommended way for a canonical team to create and upload click packages to the store?
<zyga> dpm: can we all do it or does it have to be owned by one specific person?
<dpm> zyga, there is no support for teams in the store, so the pragmatic way is to have a shared account where everyone who needs upload permissions has the password
<zyga> dpm: thanks
<zyga> dpm: is that how other teams do it?
<zyga> dpm: any SOP pages that document that (I'm ok to create them if they are missing)
<zyga> dpm: last question, is there any magic regarding namespaces, can anyone (e.g. me) just create apps in the com.canonical.* namespace/
<dpm> zyga, that's how other teams do it, yes. I'm not sure what SOP is
<zyga> dpm: thanks :-)
<zyga> dpm: Statement of Practice or something like that (on the wiki, lots of SOP pages document how we do things)
<dpm> zyga, I don't think there is anything special about the com.canonical.* namespaces, but beuno would know more (he's away today, though, I think)
<zyga> ok, I'll double check with beuno
<popey> zyga: we have a few teams who are uploading multiple apps, for example the core apps are one 'team' (shared account) and webapps are another, perhaps speak to dbarth to see what he did
<zyga> popey: thanks! good idea
<daker> justCarakas: yes we have two https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/ubuntu-html5-theme/i18n-pojson
<daker> https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/ubuntu-html5-theme/i18n-po
<daker> the json is still WIP and po one is a working prototype that's still wait for a review
<justCarakas> ok, I'm gonne update BE Mobile soon and atm I'm roling my own for it but it would be nice to integrate
<zyga> popey: do you have access to that shared account?
<zyga> popey: we'd rather not create another account and just share this one
<popey> zyga: what's to be uploaded?
<zyga> popey: we want to upload under-development versions of checkbox
<zyga> popey: it will be able to run simple device tests soon and the store is how we want to distribute it
<popey> ok, so what we do for most apps is we have one shared account which multiple people can upload with, including Mirv, xnox, sergiusens and balloons
<popey> probably easiest to just provide a click to one of them, and ask them to upload to the store
<popey> then the semi-automated review and publishing will take care of the rest
<zyga> popey: can we upload it ourselves or do we need to go through a middle-man each time?
<popey> you could, but then it's tied to your account
<zyga> I mean, could we just use the same shared account directly/
<popey> we block on you if there's an emergency upload required
<popey> I don't know what the "rules" are on sharing that account. I don't manage it.
<popey> I don't have access to upload (on purpose)
<zyga> ok, do you know who I should talk to (apart from dbarth)? xnox, etc?
<popey> to what? upload yourself?
<zyga> to know "rules" and maybe get the access
<zyga> yes
<popey> how many apps is this for? are they expected to be baked into the device?
<popey> or are we just talking about effectively 3rd party apps
<zyga> popey: just the one
<zyga> popey: not sure, maybe, maybe not, that's up in the air (baked or not)
<zyga> popey: this is a system-level kind of app
<zyga> popey: right now it's just a public prototype
<zyga> popey: though there are some non-public derivatives that might be baked in later
<zyga> popey: I don't manage that part as it's not really a tangible thing yet
<dpm> popey, there are 2 clock branches blocked on  data missing from geoname-lookup.u.c - have you followed with ev or someone else on how to add additional data to the service? http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/
<popey> dpm: am looking at it myself
<popey> zyga: as dpm says I think beuno is the best person to speak to, but in the short term, the quickest way to get your click in the store is to ask dpm / balloons or mirv to upload
<Laney> hey Kaleo, do you know if camera-app can move to content1 instead of content0.1?
<dpm> thanks popey, if you could update the clock MP with the results, that'd be great
<Laney> actually I don't know what this build dependency is for, maybe tests?
<popey> will do when I figure it out
<zyga> popey: thanks, I'll follow up with dpm and beuno when he's around :)
<nik90> dpm, popey: Is there a person with debian packaging know how to do a quick review of https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot-packaging/+merge/230530. It was done by Daniel, so he can't review it :)
<nik90> dpm, popey: I reviewed the cmake bits and think it is okay
<dpm> Mirv, do you think you could help us with a quick packaging review? It's about adding .deb packaging support for the new clock app -> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot-packaging/+merge/230530
<Kaleo> Laney, you mean the import, or deb deps? or what?
<Laney> Kaleo: ah yes, I see the imports now, I mean both I guess
<Laney> content-hub doesn't even build the old one any more
<Mirv> dpm: I'm looking at it, is it meant for archive upload? (like, to be used on desktop)
<dpm> Mirv, it's only for Jenkins purposes, to be uploaded in the core apps PPA, so that Jenkins can run desktop tests
<dpm> i.e. not for the archive
<nik90> Mirv: any idea why the deb packages created (as shown in jenkins) at http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/12/? is named ubuntu-clock-app-autopilot_3.0+autopilot0_all.deb instead of ubuntu_clock_app_3.0_all.deb?
<nik90> Mirv: not sure why it appends autopilot to the name when we have a separate package for that.
<popey> nik90: just fyi, I'm fiddling with the geonames stuff, and will have it up soon on a server, can we test your clock, with it pointing at my geonames server once done?
<nik90> popey: yup, I need to make a tiny change to the branch when the server is ready
<popey> k
 * popey goes back to battling postgres
 * popey gets coffee
<nik90> dpm: ping
<nerochiaro> Elleo: did you try building the gallery in a chroot last week ?
<Elleo> nerochiaro: oh no sorry, only natively; although I did hit the QtDbus issue there too. artmello also ran into it and was going to submit a branch I think (adding a missing build-dep instead of removing the test)
<nerochiaro> Elleo: the test has been removed in trunk already
<Elleo> ah, okay
<nerochiaro> Elleo: can you please try building in the chroot ? I'm having other issues, like cmake not being able to find Qt5
<Elleo> nerochiaro: okay, I'll setup a chroot now
<nerochiaro> Elleo: thanks
<dpm> hey nik90
<nik90> dpm: Hi, at the moment the debian/control files are point to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk which is the old branch. Should we change this for the clock reboot?
<Mirv> nik90: not sure, possibly related to how they mangle the versions in jenkins and the fact that the package has native version (instead of what's 'normally' used ie distro version appended)
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: do you know what might be causing this when building gallery-app in a chroot from qtcreator ? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8035417/ i updated the chroot from qtcreator and also used "maintain" to do "apt-get build-dep gallery-app" but it's not getting better
<nik90> dpm: or are we planning to keep the reboot branch as it is? or copy it all over to the other main branch?
<Mirv> nik90: I just pushed some more debian/ changes in, please pull
<nik90> Mirv: ah ok. sure
<nik90> Mirv: can you change the description in debian/control to Ubuntu Core Clock application which provides Alarm, Clock and World Clock functionalities.
<nik90> we no longer have timer and stopwatch for RTM
<nik90> Mirv: and lastly, why do we have ubuntu-clock-app (3.0-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=medium as UNRELEASED rather than say utopic?
<dpm> nik90, I'd say we update debian/control to point to the reboot branch, so it's got the correct branch, and then we have a separate discussion on how we'll swap or branch off. Does that make sense?
<nik90> dpm: +1
<dpm> ok, cool
<nik90> dpm: I guess the same applies then to the manifest.json files as well
<dpm> right
<nerochiaro> dpm: in the email you sent me you say that for camera-app I need to remove from the .desktop file template the X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=camera-app' line. However I did that, as you can see here: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/camera-app-desktop-translation/+merge/223229
<nik90> ack
<Mirv> nik90: ok, changing. UNRELEASED it would be as long as it's not in ubuntu archives (I just wrote a comment to the MP), but I can revert that back since not all distro policies are really needed if you're not aiming there but the core-apps PPA
<dpm> nerochiaro, I'm perhaps looking at the wrong branch, but I can still see it here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/trunk/view/head:/camera-app.desktop.in
<nerochiaro> dpm: you're looking at trunk, the branch i submitted for review is lp:~phablet-team/camera-app/camera-app-desktop-translation and it hasn't been reviewed yet I think
<nerochiaro> dpm: jenkins was rejecting it so i merged trunk and pushed it again
<Mirv> nik90: pushed another commit
<nik90> Mirv: ok. I will make a few other changes now (vcs-bzr needs to point at the correct bzr branch for instance). But nothing that should break the debian build.
<nik90> Mirv: thnx
<nik90> Mirv: can you give me 5 mins before approving the branch for debian code review?
<Mirv> it surely looks good enough for the PPA
<Mirv> nik90: yeah, no problem, and maybe dpm or someone can do the top-approve. I'm fine enough with the packaging.
<nik90> ack
<dpm> nerochiaro, thanks, I've just added a fet comments. Do you think someone else could review it to get it landed?
<nerochiaro> dpm: i'll fix your comments, then i think you can review it and we can check with oSoMoN to get it landed
<dpm> cool
<nik90> dholbach: hey, ready to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot-packaging/+merge/230530 ?
<nik90> dholbach: can you top approve?
<dholbach> nik90, can we change 3.0ubuntu1 → 3.0?
<dholbach> nik90, sorry
<dholbach> nik90, can we change 3.0-0ubuntu1 → 3.0?
<nik90> dholbach: it was done by Mirv just now
<dholbach> oh ok
<nik90> Mirv: is that okay ^^
<dholbach> Mirv, ^ is this something with daily landing I don't understand? :-)
<Mirv> dholbach: well we don't have non-distronative packages as native packages normally?
<Mirv> dholbach: it's irrelevant for PPA usage though and can be reverted
<nerochiaro> dpm: i don't understand why the file should be named .in.in.h, in your filemanager branch it is named .in.in, not .in.in.h
<dholbach> Mirv, I don't have a hard opinion on it - it just surprised me somewhat
<nik90> dholbach, Mirv: May be we do what the camera app does? https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/trunk/view/head:/debian/changelog
<nik90> as far as I understand it is also pushed as a click to the store
<dpm> nerochiaro, it's the name of the file that intltool-extract generates. It's .in.in.h in L20 of https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/desktop-i18n/+merge/230591
<dholbach> top-approved
<nik90> dholbach: jenkins should automerge right?
<Mirv> nik90: it'd be now the same for clock app if it would be released through CI Train (which adds the date)
<dholbach> I don't know
<nik90> dholbach: alrite I will wait and see
<nik90> Mirv: ah ok
<dholbach> excellent
<Mirv> so the "3.0.0-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED" is what CI Train would expect, except that we're not doing this for CI Train now, or archives
<nik90> ack
<nerochiaro> dpm: but if i change CMakeFile.txt to configure_file(${DESKTOP_FILE}.in.in.h ${DESKTOP_FILE}.in) and then run cmake it tells me that the .in.in.h file doens't exist
<nerochiaro> Elleo: news with the chroot ?
<Elleo> nerochiaro: still downloading packages
<Elleo> think it's almost done as its on to the qt packages now
<nerochiaro> dpm: i also change the po/CMakeLists.txt to create a .in.in.h but i get the same problem
<nik90> dholbach: the autolanding failed :/
<nik90> hmm I see the error could not import package ubuntu_clock_app: No module named ubuntu_clock_app
<popey> nik90: TimeZoneID is the only extra field you need, right?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: ping
<nik90> popey: one sec, let me check
<nik90> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1326918/comments/5
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1326918 in Ubuntu Clock App reboot "API key for geonames.org" [High,In progress]
<nik90> popey: essentially admin2, admin3 and timezoneID which are also required by weather app
<popey> hm, ok
 * popey fiddles with postgres queries
<nik90> popey: admin2, admin3 are basically used to distuinguish cities with the same names.
<nik90> so it is not essential right away
<popey> ok
<dpm> nerochiaro, you don't have to configure .in.in.h to .in. the .in.in.h file is a product of running intltool-extract
<nerochiaro> dpm: oh, i see
<dpm> so intltool-extract generates the .in.in.h file, which is added to the list of files to pass to xgettext
<nik90> balloons: ping
<Elleo> nerochiaro: chroot creation failed, will try again
<nerochiaro> Elleo: failed how ?
<Elleo> nerochiaro: it just gave a generic error saying that the chroot creation had failed and then cleaned up (using the Qt chroot creation stuff)
<nerochiaro> Elleo: bleh, we really need some help from zbenjamin here
<Elleo> nerochiaro: restarted the sdk and letting it have another try; if that fails I'll try doing it using the click tools at the command line and see if that spits out any more info
<renatu> dpm, thanks for review my MR. I have fixed your comments could you check it again? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/update-translation/+merge/230556
<nerochiaro> Elleo: thanks
<dpm> renatu, done, thanks!
<dpm> popey, does the accounts button in system settings work for you?
<popey> i saw davmor2 mention aproblem with it earlier...
<dpm> I've noticed since a couple of images ago that it does nothing for me
<dpm> davmor2, are you having the same problem? ^
<popey> works here
<popey> back button doesn't though, black screen
<renatu> dpm, thank you
<dpm> yeah, I had that too, I'd be happy to see the accounts at all, nevermind going back one screen and crashing :)
<popey> you want the moon on a stick!
<dpm> :)
<davmor2> dpm: no it's not crashing it's just not opened the normal way so the close isn't handled quite correctly.
<nik90> fginther: quick question, how does something that passes jenkins continous-integration fail autolanding?
<davmor2> dpm: if you got bored of waiting and swiped the accounts page closed that used to stop it from opening only way to get around that was to reboot
<dpm> davmor2, no, in my case it's not opening at all
<justCarakas> is it allowed to provide things like this https://developer.cdn.mozilla.net/media/uploads/demos/v/i/viliusl/66924b4d3bff8b1c0abecfd52e72407f/minipaint_1375196685_demo_package/index.html as a web app ?
<dpm> hm, and I can't find a log file for the the system settings app
<nerochiaro> dpm: i'm still quite confused by the other MRs you point out. the filemanager does explicitly configure .in.in.h for example, if you look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/desktop-i18n/view/head:/CMakeLists.txt
<dpm> nerochiaro, I can only see "configure_file(${DESKTOP_FILE}.in.in ${DESKTOP_FILE}.in)"
<dpm> no .h
<dholbach> nik90, hum, not sure
<Elleo> nerochiaro: qtcreator crashed partway through :/ attempting from the command line now
<nik90> dholbach: I kicked it again since after the failed autolanding, it said continuous integration said it passed. Not sure what changed in that mean time.
 * nik90 waits for few mins
<nerochiaro> Elleo: thanks. we really need to report all these bugs. I don't know how you manage, but I'm wasting a ton of time trying to build stuff for the device these days
<davmor2> dpm: try online-accounts it's a separate application
<dholbach> nik90, it looks like it still hasn't landed in lp:ubuntu-clock-app/reboot
<Elleo> nerochiaro: I tend to mostly build stuff directly on device, as its a lot less hassle for me that way
<nerochiaro> Elleo: i wish i could, it doesn't work for me. maybe you can give me an hand setting that up, if it works for you ?
<nerochiaro> Elleo: or tell me your process
<nik90> dholbach: I know since the autolanding failed
<Elleo> nerochiaro: I basically just ssh in and treat it like any other linux system
<nerochiaro> Elleo: so for gallery you build a deb with debuild and then install it with dpkg ?
<Elleo> nerochiaro: no I use the click build script
<bitgandtter> good morning everyone
<nerochiaro> Elleo: what's the command you use ?
<bitgandtter> Im writing a ubuntu touch app with u1db as db, but im getting troubles with query and index. Im saving a doc with sub-fields, but at retrieve point with index and query i wont get the expected resutls. I need the list to show two rows one for the account "Ahorro" another one for the account "Corriente" but only one row show, the first one.
<Elleo> nerochiaro: there's a script called click-build.sh that's part of the gallery repo, that has everything in it already
<Elleo> nerochiaro: you'll need to install all the build-deps first though
<bitgandtter> here is the code http://pastie.org/9470062
<bitgandtter> can anyone helpme?
<Elleo> nerochiaro: I haven't built gallery in a couple of months though, so can't guarantee it still works okay
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: pong, sorry for the delay i was in my lunch break
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: both me and Elleo are having problems building things in chroots (or in his case building the chroot itself)
<zbenjamin> Elleo: try to use click chroot -a <arch> -f ubuntu-sdk-<version> create on the commandline and look if you can find any errors there
<Elleo> zbenjamin: yep, that's what I'm doing now :)
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: whats your problem?
<nik90> dholbach: nope still fails. I guess I will have to wait for balloons or fginther to come online
<dholbach> ok, or somebody in #ubuntu-ci-eng?
<fginther> nik90, hello, what's the MP?
<nik90> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot-packaging/+merge/230530
<bitgandtter> also im trying to desing an app that have relation between documents, there is a best practice for do that on on u1db?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: when building gallery in the chroot i get this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8035417/ i tried updating the chroot and installing build-dep of gallery-app in it, but no luck
<nik90> fginther: I see,
<nik90> could not import package ubuntu_clock_app: No module named ubuntu_clock_app
<nik90> Loading tests from:
<nik90> Did not find any tests
<fginther> nik90, I found the problem.
<nik90> looks like an autopilot error
<nik90> fginther: ?
<fginther> nik90, I didn't update the testing for the autolanding job to use python3. I have that fixed and will re-approve that MP
<nik90> fginther: ah :)
<nik90> fginther: hope that fixes the issue
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: ugh that does not look good, is this a new chroot?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: i created it some weeks ago
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: should i try a new one ? do they bitrot that quick ?
<zbenjamin> wait
<popey> dholbach: you and I both reviewed dinko's app at the same time, you beat me by 1s and I got a server error ⍨
<dholbach> \0/
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: its weird, can you try to delete all build files and try again?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: already tried
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: the weird thing is apt-file does not find those cmake files either
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: the weird thing is apt-file does not find those cmake files either
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: i think they are called something different, that's the name CMake use
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: yeah the problem is that cmake is still looking for those files
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: or something in the click chroots changed that broke cmake, which is also possible
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: anything i can do to help debug the problem ?
 * zbenjamin updates his chroot
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: i have not enough knowledge about how cmake searches for qt now
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: let me try if i can reproduce
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: i'm on 14.10 if it changes anything, but it shouldn't
<nik90> dholbach, fginther: Autolanding PASSED!
<nik90> fginther: thnx for the hotfix
<fginther> nik90, you're welcome, sorry it was borked in the first place :-)
<nik90> np
<dholbach> yeehaw!
<nik90> dholbach: got a ton of branches to land..
 * nik90 gets busy busy
<dholbach> :-D
<mara___> please help. I have a Java Swing project in Netbeans. I need him to create the Debian Source package. Can someone help me. thanks
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: hm, it works for me even with a up2date chroot.
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: you _could_ try to recreate it
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: and pray that the problem is gone
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: well, i'm trying with a fresh chroot, but i'm not a religious person
<nerochiaro> so no praying to technology
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: i'm going t try this with the new chroot. if it doesn't work if you don't mind it might be a good idea to get on an hangout and talk about it by voice, will be quickler
<nerochiaro> quicker
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: you can also pray to the FSM , makes no difference ;)
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: we can try this, but when its still not working we probably should have a click developer there
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: who would that be ?
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: good question
<nik90> dholbach: need your opinion on the debian versioning. So right now the latest version is 3.0-0ubuntu1. If I fix a bug and update the changelog, it seems a bit strange to release a new version just for that 1 bug fix. So do I keep appending to this existing version? And secondly, for new versions, does 3.0.1-0ubuntu1 look good?
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: seems mvo is the one to ask
<dholbach> nik90, I personally would just have gone with 3.0 and then 3.1, etc - adding something like "-0ubuntu1" usually indicates that you do "upstream releases" (like tarball releases) or your piece of software
<nik90> dholbach: ack
<dholbach> and then "-0ubuntu1" means: not been in Debian yet, one revision of this particular upstream version has been uploaded to Ubuntu
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: i get this when trying to create the new chroot: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8036366/
<dholbach> for a small fix like a dependency change you'd then go with 0ubuntu2
<nerochiaro> Elleo: is it the same problem you were having ? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8036366/
<dholbach> but maybe there's a good reason in the autolanding scheme of things to use -0ubuntu1
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: check with mount if you old chroot is still mounted
<nik90> dholbach: ok. I am going to add 3.1 and then keep appending bug fixes to it before I consider 3.2 worthy.
<dpm> mzanetti, would you mind if we move today's Reminders meeting to tomorrow same time?
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: if it is try  schroot --all-sessions -e
<dholbach> nik90, maybe have a chat with Mirv as well to confirm
<Elleo> nerochiaro: possibly, I didn't get as much output as that only the "There was an error creating the click target, cleaning up" line onwards in qtcreator
<nik90> dholbach: ok
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: i asked qtcreator to delete it. that should've unmounted it no ?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: to delete the old one
<nik90> Mirv: hey, when you are free, can you ping me. Just a really low priority question. So no hurry :)
<mzanetti> dpm: works for me
<mara___> please help. I have a Java Swing project in Netbeans. I need him to create the Debian Source package. Can someone help me. thanks
<dpm> mzanetti, thanks. Actually, it'd be half an hour earlier, if that still works
<mzanetti> dpm: sure
<dpm> excellent
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: its chroot, sometimes it fails
<nik90> dpm: can you merge trunk to your branches. we just landed a mega branch into trunk :)
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: interestingly enough when i try to build on the device (manually, not via qtcreator) i have the same problem
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: of qt5 libs not being found
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: the dev packages are not installed on the device
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: i installed build-dep of gallery-app, that should've brought them in
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: true
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: wait, trying again now installs some more packages
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: wtf
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: yeah, wtf... but it's building now, on device, let's see what happens. in the meantime, i'm trying these chroots
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: this is the result of the commmand you suggested before: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8036416/
<dpm> nik90, sure. In about 2 hours I should be able to
<nik90> dpm: ok
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: as i thought, schroot did not unmount correctly
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: check if the /var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-armhf is deleted
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: if its gone, restart your command
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: the dir is not there but if i try to create a new chroot from qtcreator it gives me the error i pastebin'd you before
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-14.10 destroy
<popey> nik90: http://146.185.188.87/?query=Farnborough now has timezone.. any good?
<nik90> popey: oh yeah that's awesome
<nik90> popey: that should unblock my branches
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: "A chroot for that name and architecture does not exist."
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: if i try "create" instead of destroy i get that error
<nik90> popey: so should I point the clock app to your server link or are you merging this into geonames lookup
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: "that error" i mean the one i put on pastebin
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: so it seems like a problem with debootstrap, who's responsible for that ?
<popey> nik90: I'll prepare a patch, no guarantees when it will land.
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: Cannot install into target '/var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-armhf' mounted with noexec or nodev   thats the error and it tells you that its still mounted
<nik90> popey: ok
<popey> nik90: the box that is running on is a vps I'm personally pay for, not canonical infra..
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: you can try to reboot or force unmount them
<popey> nik90: I'll speak to the guys in our community call and see what we can do to get it landed, but feel free to test on that IP for now
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: well the real cause seems "/usr/sbin/debootstrap: 1290: /usr/sbin/debootstrap: cannot create /var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-armhf/test-dev-null: Permission denied
<nerochiaro> "
<nik90> popey: ok. I can test my branch with your server but cannot land it before your patch lands.
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: shit, /var/lib/schroot does not actually exist
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: i would try a reboot
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: i created that dir instead
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: wut
<popey> nik90: ok
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: ok, seems to be finally building the chroot
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: how did you fix it?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: created the missing dirs
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: not sure why they were not there
<popey> dholbach: myapps completely gone for you?
<popey> The requested URL / was not found on this server.
<popey> woah, its back
<dholbach> yep, wfm
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: good that its working now
<dholbach> maybe a deployment in progress?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: well, it's creating the chroot
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: we'll see if it can build in there
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: true ;)
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: also i built the click on the device. i get this when i try to install it:
<nerochiaro> ** (process:24247): CRITICAL **: ubuntu_app_launch_get_primary_pid: assertion 'con != NULL' failed
<nerochiaro> ** Message: database.vala:342: Removing /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.gallery/2.9.1.1034
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: any idea who can i ask to ?
<popey> dholbach: i always seem to catch the deployments!
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: you can try to verify the packet you created on the device , with the click review tools
<zbenjamin> they often tell you when something is wrong
<nik90> popey: my branch works perfectly with your server :) cities are returned fast with the correct times
<popey> awesome!
<popey> nik90: should the field name be timezone or timezoneid?
<Elleo> nerochiaro: with the content-hub integration one little extra thing that might not be obvious, when the content type is set to unknown you'll need to allow picking both videos and pictures (this is the case when the user hasn't requested a specific content-type, so all are valid)
<popey> the column in the db is timezoneid, so probably should be that?
<Elleo> nerochiaro: haven't seen your branch yet so you might already be doing that, but thought I should mention it since it's not an immediately obvious usecase
<nik90> popey: I am fine with either since it is just a simple change on my end. I think that timezoneID fits better since it is indeed the timezoneID of that location.
<popey> (just preparing the merge but don't want to have to re-do it)
<popey> its all lower case, so will be timezoneid
<popey> thanks
<nik90> ok
<nik90> np
<nerochiaro> Elleo: i accounted for that, the only thing i haven't tested yet is what is being passed to me when the content typei is not specified. an empty string ?
<nik90> popey: ping me the MP links when you are done so that I can include that in MP for easy tracking
<Elleo> nerochiaro: ah, you're using the C++ API in gallery, so yeah, it might be an empty string; might want to check with kenvandine
<Elleo> nerochiaro: for QML I think it gets an explicit ContentType.Unknown value set, but I'm not sure about the C++ API
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> so that only gets set to a valid value when the transfer is created in the qml bindings
<popey> nik90: https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-geonames/fix-1326918/+merge/230650
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: should i just go ahead and spend some extra time making it all work in pure qml ?
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: it seems such a pain in the neck to do it in c++
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, that would be ideal...
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: but what do i get now in c++ when no type is specified ? empty string ? that will work for me
<kenvandine> we really don't want to support the c++ api... that's not part of the platform definition
<kenvandine> you should get "unknown"
<kenvandine> i think
<nerochiaro> ok, i'll debug it i guess
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: this is unrelated to the above, but i'm trying to install build-dep of gallery-app in an armhf chroot and i get "libcontent-hub-dev : Depends: libcontent-hub0 (= 0.0+14.10.20140806.2-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed"
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: any idea what's amiss there ?
<kenvandine> not off hand... what if you try to install both?
<kenvandine> does it resolve the dep right?
 * kenvandine wonders if something libcontent-hub0 deps on is broken
<kenvandine> ah, the bindings i bet
<kenvandine> if you do a dist-upgrade it'll fix it
<kenvandine> or include qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-content1 in your install
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: you sure it installs the armhf version?
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: try apt-get install libcontent-hub-dev:armhf
<renatu> nik90, did you talk with timp about the PageHeader state ""
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: i'm just doing "apt-get build-dep gallery-app" in the chroot
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: if that does not pull the right arch
<zbenjamin> you are doomed ;)
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: well, looks like the case, or some dependency mix up. but i need to get to the bottom of it
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: ^
<nik90> renatu: oh no not yet..I got busy with some other stuff. I will ask him now.
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, i suspect it's because of the package rename for qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-content1
<kenvandine> not sure if build-dep will do the right thing there
<nik90> t1mp: Hey, while using PageHeadState in the clock app, it was not possible to set the PageHeadState name to "" instead of "default". Is there any particular why this is the case?
<kenvandine> does your chroot had qtdeclarative5-content1 or qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-content0.1 ?
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, which depends on libcontent-hub0
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: it has -ubuntu-content0.1
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> install qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-content1
<kenvandine> that'll remove the old one
<kenvandine> it's the quickest solution
<kenvandine> a dist-upgrade would work too
<nik90> t1mp: if I set the PageHeadState name to "", and the assign the default page to "", it does not load the header action buttons that were defined in the "" pageheadstate.
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: dist upgrade doesn't do anything. the other solution you just suggested is now removeing a lot of packages and installing others
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: let's see if it works
<kenvandine> ugh
<nik90> renatu: oh btw I overcame that limitation (or bug) by adding when: !alarmListView.isInSelectionMode in the default pageheadstate :)
<kenvandine> dist-upgrade should...
<nik90> renatu: this way they switch back to the correct state based on if the selectionMode is active or not
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: it just says nothing to do
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: it's a fresh chroot so it's already as up to date as possbile
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: ok, the other solution worked and i can instal build-dep of gallery-app now
<renatu> nik90, could you report a bug about that? I am reporting another bug that I facing with PageHeaderState
<kenvandine> cool
<renatu> nik90, with a example
<nik90> renatu: sure, creating one now
<nerochiaro> but zbenjamin now i have the fresh chroot, i installed the build-dep gallery-app successfully. removed all kits from the project except the armhf one. trying to configure the project still fails as it can't find the qt5 libraries it seems
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: we probably broken chroots ^^^
<zbenjamin> +have
<renatu> nik90, this is another bug that I found: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1356420
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356420 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[PageHeaderState] Does not work in a state with other PropertyChanges" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> renatu: yeah I hit that bug as well, So I just did contents: Label {} where I set the label
<renatu> kkk
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, do you have any idea how much work it would be to refactor gallery-app to use the qml bindings?
<nik90> renatu: btw in the MultiSelectionView.qml file, the functions startSelection() and other, what state do they change? The PageHeadState or the listview state?
<renatu> nik90, listview
<nik90> renatu: I don't see any reference to which state they are changing except the assignments like state = "selected"
<nik90> hmm
<nik90> renatu: ok, I better understand the bug.
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: probably not more than a day
<elopio> boiko: for when you have some time, this is ready for a review: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/dialer-app/fake_url-dispatcher/+merge/230403
<kenvandine> we've been bit a couple times by gallery already, but i guess it's up to bfiller :)
<bzoltan> nerochiaro:  could you give us a branch what we can try out with zbenjamin?
<nerochiaro> bzoltan: lp:gallery-app
<nik90> popey: do you mind top approving https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-alarm-label-behavior/+merge/230387. it is ready to go
<popey> nik90: will do in 15, on a hangout right now
<nik90> popey: np
<justCarakas> popey: what is the oposit of a hangout :p
<nik90> renatu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1356434
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356434 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[PageHeadState] Cannot create pageheadstate with name """ [Undecided,New]
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: for me it finds the qt stuff but fails at the end when linking to expat
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: i sadly have to run now, its my dads birthday
<bzoltan1> nerochiaro: I have installed the deps to my chroot and cmake went fine... now compiling
<nerochiaro> bzoltan1: how did you install the deps ?
<rpadovani> dpm, hey, I see the email for tomorrow meeting... Thanks, it definitely works for me :-)
<bzoltan1> nerochiaro: apt-get install
<nerochiaro> bzoltan1: install whta ?
<bzoltan1> nerochiaro: libmediainfo-dev libkexiv2-dev libcontent-hub-dev
<bzoltan1> nerochiaro: I made it on an i386 target ... let me do for armhf too
<t1mp> nik90: yeah I noticed a problem with PageHeadState.. it seems like all properties of the standard State get broken :(
<t1mp> I'll need to find a solution for that, but there is a lot of other stuff to do first :(
<t1mp> nik90: I gotta go now, let's discuss it tomorrow
<bzoltan> nerochiaro: the libmediainfo-dev:armhf was trivial ... other other too are not
<bzoltan> nerochiaro: I am afraid one of the reason for your broken chroot was that you have installed libcontent-hub-dev:armhf and that has removed some essential libs
<bzoltan> nerochiaro: zbenjamin: for questions like this :) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8037566/ my answer is _NO_
<dpm> rpadovani, awesome, thanks!
<bzoltan> nerochiaro: so in short, the gallery app is not supported by click chroots ... good point to file a big against the click package
<nik90> bzoltan: hi, had any luck with the failing builds in the silo?
<nik90> popey, balloons: If either of you are free, can you top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/update-innerclock-texture/+merge/230669 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/sync-upstream-fastscroll/+merge/230666. Both these MPs require no code review since one replaces an image and the other syncs up with upstream code
<nik90> which is already tested.
<balloons> I win!
<mihir> balloons: hi , Good morning
<nik90> lol
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> morning mihir
<mihir> balloons: i did write an AP for editing an event and jenkins failed it
<mihir> https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1188819/+merge/230554
<mihir> balloons: are these errors regarding pep8 formatting issues?
<bzoltan> nerochiaro: zbenjamin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1356481
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356481 in click (Ubuntu) "Can not install build deps for gallery-app in an armhf click chroot" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> mihir, yep.. you can use autopep8 to fix it if you wish, or do the edits yourself
<nerochiaro> bzoltan: i actually recreated the chroot from scratch then installed the armhf deps explicitly as Kaleo suggested and it worked
<balloons> python-pep8
<mihir> balloons: sure i'll do that
<balloons> then run pep8 name_of_fille.py
<bzoltan> nerochiaro: where can I see Kaleo's suggestion?
<mihir> balloons: if you have got my previous messages, i gave one link to paste.ubuntu , which contains errors while adding guest.
<nerochiaro> bzoltan:  apt-get install libexpat1-dev:armhf libcontent-hub-dev:armhf libexiv2-dev:armhf libmediainfo-dev:armhf
<mihir> balloons: actually i have lost the link :| and on web IRC client.
<bzoltan> nerochiaro:  that command removes half of the APIs from the chroot
<balloons> mihir, not sure I have anything else from you..
<nerochiaro> bzoltan: didn't do that in mine
<nerochiaro> bzoltan: Kaleo ? ^
<bzoltan> nerochiaro: OK.. let me create a fresh chroot
<bzoltan> nerochiaro:  anyhow.. if the gallery app is meant to be built with our SDK and these libs are part of our public API set then these packages should be present on the click chroot by default
<nerochiaro> bzoltan: i've been told the dependencies of an app need to be installed manually isn't what we're doing here ?
<bzoltan> nerochiaro:  who told you that?
<nerochiaro> bzoltan: benjamin
<bzoltan> nerochiaro:  I mean clearly, you do not have other choice
<nerochiaro> bzoltan: i think
<bzoltan> nerochiaro:  but optimally the builder sysroot should be static. Because if the developers start to add there APIs then the risk will grow that they build and package apps what will not work on the device.
<mihir> balloons: balloons: for somehow it is not letting me add guest while creating new event , giving following log  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8030498/
<mihir> balloons: ^^^
<nerochiaro> bzoltan: well, so if apps want to use a certian library that's not in the standard image they have to statically link to it ?
<bzoltan> nerochiaro:  what else can they do?
<bzoltan> nerochiaro:  or package the lib side by to the app
<nerochiaro> bzoltan: well i guess it's a limitation/design choice of click
<bzoltan> nerochiaro: it is the same on every mobile  platform I know... Sailfish, Maemo, Meego ...
<nerochiaro> bzoltan: fair enough. so i guess i should change gallery app at some point to statically link all that stuff
<bzoltan> nerochiaro:  if something is not available build time than that library will not be available at runtime either...
<bzoltan> nerochiaro: or we should include those libs to the image and th sdk
<nerochiaro> bzoltan: whatever works best. libcontent surely should be in the SDK no ?
<bzoltan> nerochiaro: I would think so
<nerochiaro> bzoltan: who would be responsible for making it so ?
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: is there any quick way to have an app request specifically video content from the content hub ?
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: to test that gallery honors the content type request
<bzoltan> nerochiaro: I am afraid it is me :) at least from the SDK side..  if those libs are expected to be used by other apps then we should consider to include them to our API offering.
<nerochiaro> bzoltan: i think only the content hub but i guess it's not up to me to decide
<nerochiaro> bzoltan: as i don't know if other apps use exiv etc
<nik90> mzanetti: hey you got a minute? Got a question about QTest.
<mzanetti> nik90: shoot
<nik90> mzanetti: say I want to test if the back button is disabled when the alarm label is empty. Do I do the usual mouseClick(), type string and check back button status? Or do I just say alarmLabel.text = "value", now check button status?
<nik90> mzanetti: oh I just wrote my first QTest, it is nice to write in qml :D
<dpm> nik90, ok, https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot-i18n/+merge/230578 merged with trunk
<mzanetti> nik90: yeah... I'd do something like this:
<mzanetti> compare(backButton.enabled, false)
<nik90> dpm: thnx :) will check it out
<mzanetti> mouseClick, type etc
<mzanetti> compare(backButton.enabled, true)
<balloons> mihir, the guest must be created by the test
<balloons> There's code in trunk that should be taking care of it
<nik90> mzanetti: but why do the mouseClick and type when you can just set the text value?
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, specifying the type is only used to find the peers that support it
<mihir> balloons: hmmm , i just  ran existing test, and it failed while entering guest name UX user.
<mzanetti> nik90: well, yes, you can also do that... depends a bit on what exactly you want to test
<ahayzen> balloons, we've landed a fix to the ap tests so could u rerun jenkins for https://code.launchpad.net/~vrruiz/music-app/i18n-strings/+merge/230512
<ahayzen> balloons, and when u have a free period of time could u ping me so we can discuss the ap refactor \o/
<nik90> mzanetti: ah ok. If it is purely a unit test, then I suppose i could just set text. If I am looking to test user interaction then I do the mouseClick and type stuff.
<balloons> ahayzen, victor top approved that so it should be good
<ahayzen> balloons, damn he is fast
<balloons> mihir, trunk? let me try
<mihir> balloons: i just got latest trunk, am I missing anything on utopic desktop for contacts ?
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: sorry, i thought i was supposed to receive the content type in the transfer request as well once my app was selected
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: in case my app supports more than one content type (e.g. gallery)
<mihir> balloons: i just wrote AP , and formated with pep8 could you just give me your inputs , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1188819/+merge/230554
<mihir> balloons: finally i wrote an AP :D
<balloons> mihir, adding a guest works fine here from trunk. tests run properly
 * balloons branches  	lp:~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1188819
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, the content type is in the transfer object
<kenvandine> now... just added that
<kenvandine> but it only includes it for transfers created by an app using the QML bindings
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: i receive it and it is currently "unknown"
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: is that what it is always supposed to be in c++ for now ?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i didn't want to clutter up the c++ API right now, since we aren't really supporting that
<balloons> mihir, tried with your branch as well.. tests run fine, adds user fine
<mihir> balloons: okay , do i need to create that Guest manually on desktop ?
<mihir> balloons: btw, the new test case runs fine ?
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, actually... which app is creating the transfer?
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: so why did you even add the property to the c++ API if it's always going to be "unknown" ?
<kenvandine> it should have a valid content type there if it was created by anything other than gallery
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: i am testing by creating the transfer from browser
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: what other app can i try ?
<kenvandine> oh... is it using ContentType.All maybe?
<kenvandine> the property needs to be there to get it sent over dbus, etc
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: sorry, i'm not following you. can you hop quickly on mumble for a minute ?
<kenvandine> sure
<balloons> mihir, nope the tests should just work. post a full log where it doesn't. Also check and ensure you have everything installed you need to. my guess is you are missing depends
<balloons> mihir, you rneed address-book-service-dummy installed
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+junk/hub-importer
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, ^^
<m-b-o> balloons: ping
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: when i try to run it from qtcreator on the device it just exits immediately, nothing is displayed. is that expected ?
<balloons> m-b-o, pong
<m-b-o> balloons: something seems not right with install instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/Autopilot
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, nope...
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, i just build a click for it
<m-b-o> balloons: tried ppa:autopilot/1.5 too, but apt-get update gets me a 404
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, the content-hub relies on ubuntu-app-launch for switching between the apps, etc
<kenvandine> and it doesn't behave well with apps that aren't installed as click
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: i think that's what qtcreator does, installs it as click then launches it
<nik90> mzanetti: do you happen to know if it is possible to click on the clear button in a text field? I cannot define its objectName in my qml code since it is a sdk component. So curious how one goes about that.
<mihir> balloons: awesome , that was the cause :D
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: Installed    com.ubuntu.developer.ken-vandine.hub-importer-0.2.all (installed:click,removable=1,app_name=hub-importer)
<mihir> balloons: thanks a lot  :D
<kenvandine> ok, try launching it from the shell then
<mihir> balloons: root cause*
<balloons> mihir, :-) awesome. first glance at your test looks good
<mihir> balloons: thanks for your review time and thanks a lot for your help to setting this up :) , i'll try to add pending AP listed in Bugs :)
<mzanetti> nik90: well... you could use findChild to find the button inside... but I guess in this case its probably easier to click the label at the right
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, oh.. it might have the wrong policy version specified
<kenvandine> that branch is pretty old
<balloons> m-b-o, looking
<kenvandine> or wrong framework
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: not sure how to fix the policy
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, fix the framework in the manifest
<nik90> mzanetti: hmm..I am tryingn to clear the text inside the textfield
<mzanetti> nik90: mouseClick(textField, textField.width - units.gu(2), textfield.height / 2)
<mzanetti> nik90: assuming the clear button is at the right hand side in the textfield
<balloons> m-b-o, ppa:autopilot/1.5 is correct
<kenvandine> ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev3
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, ^^
<balloons> it's only published for trusty tho
<nik90> mzanetti: hmm yeah that will work
<m-b-o> balloons: yes, but apt-get update gets me a 404 for the Packages
<balloons> m-b-o, you are on trusty yes?
<m-b-o> balloons: nope utopic in vm
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: still fails. the json file says "policy_version": 1, should i change that ?
<mihir> popey: you there ?
<balloons> m-b-o, lol.. then you don't need a ppa. just install python3-autopilot and python3-autopilot-vis
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: also how would you run it from the console ?
<popey> mihir: yo
<balloons> I'll update the instructions to clarify
<balloons> m-b-o, ^^
<mihir> popey: did you get time for getting some idea about provider ID ?
<m-b-o> balloons: hehe
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, use ubuntu-app-launch on the console
<kenvandine> and look at the logs in ~/.cache/upstart
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: i mean, what id should i pass to ubuntu-app-launch, i always get that wrong
<kenvandine> com.ubuntu.developer.ken-vandine.hub-importer_hub-importer_0.1
<kenvandine> when in doubt, look in the .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications
<kenvandine> the APP_ID in put in there
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: ah, that's interesting, it's not there. i guess qtcreator uninstalls it after finishing to run it. i'll try building the click manually and installing it
<mihir> renatu: ping !!
<balloons> mihir, so I'll try to run your test now. it works for you?
<mihir> balloons: yeah it works for me :)
<mihir> it create new event , edit that event and assert on details view.
<mihir> balloons: let me know if I have done wrongly
<popey> mihir: it should work with "google"..
<popey> mihir: have you tested in the emulator?
<mihir> popey: okay thanks.
<mihir> popey: nope , but balloons did tried on device but it didn't work.
<popey> ☹
<popey> any apparmor denials?
<popey> balloons: ?
<mihir> popey: on desktop , if I write evernote it does open window to add account , but when i write google , it doesn't do anything :(
<balloons> mihir, looks awesome. My only thought is that it should probably change all the information. it seems to use the same uuid
<popey> well thats odd
<mihir> balloons: while editing an event , ?
<mihir> balloons: nope i took another UUID for editing event, if you observe :|
<balloons> mihir, yes when you edit, change the details to something different
<balloons> mihir, I say that.. but it's weird as the uuid id was the same for me
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: the id from the desktop is com.ubuntu.developer.ken-vandine.hub-importer_hub-importer_0.2 and when i launch it i get no feedback at all, and there's no log for it in the logs dir
<balloons> mihir, yes I saw         test_event = data.Event.make_unique()
<mihir> balloons: hmmm , for me all the cases it was diff :| heheh weried
<mihir> popey: i'll try to digout this more :)
<balloons> hehe.. ok, so yea. I'll try again.. maybe I was crazy
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, weird... do you see it in the app scope?
<balloons> mihir, so +1 overall from me
<mihir> balloons: awesome , i'll try to finish pending ones :)
<kenvandine> if anything is wrong, ubuntu-app-launch does blindly not tell you :)
<mihir> popey: what do you think for this bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1349531
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1349531 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Delete future recurring events missing" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: no, doesn't seem to be there
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: in the scope
<kenvandine> it must not have properly installed
<kenvandine> you changed the framework right?
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, change policy_version to 1.2 in hub-importer.json
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: yes, then i did "click build .", adb pushed the click, then used pkcon install-local to install it
<kenvandine> i bet it failed to generate the click profile for it because of that policy_version
<kenvandine> i need to update these +junk branches :)
<mihir> balloons: one question , did we got helper for datetime picker ?
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: ok, launches now
<mihir> balloons: why did Jenkis failed again :(
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: ok, so now if i click on "import pictures" the gallery is not part of the apps that get proposed
<kenvandine> right, you changed to to look for ContentType.Videos right?
<balloons> mihir, there's video for jenkins tests.. really handy. I'm watching now to see what happened
<balloons> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1512/artifact/calendar_app.tests.test_new_event.NewEventTestCase.test_add_new_event_with_default_values%20%28with%20mouse%29.ogv
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: no, not yet. i wanted to test with pictures first
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> what is listed?
<balloons> mihir, ohh one thing.. you should add @autopilot.logging.log_action(logger.debug) above  def edit(self): in emulators.py
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: camera and file manager
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, there's something wrong with your gallery click install
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: ok, what should i be looking for ?
<kenvandine> do you have your own build of gallery installed?
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: i know what the problem was, i didn't have it properly installed
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: galler
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: now i fixed that and it does appear
<kenvandine> great
<balloons> mihir, ohh you might need to use self._workaround_bug_1350605() as well
<balloons> mm.. it's called in _add_event
<mihir> balloons: it has to be called in _edit_event ?
<mihir> balloons: i did removed it because after we edit we go back to details page and asserting the values right ?
<balloons> mihir, I may have spoke too soon
<balloons> mihir, mm..
<balloons> mihir, so I see one small bit of logic that might be the cause. I'll comment in the mp
<mihir> balloons: hmm okay.
<mihir> balloons: one more que, do we have AP helper for datetime picker?
<balloons> mihir, yes we do. it's in trunk for calendar
<mihir> balloons: okay :)
<balloons> mihir, http://pad.lv/1328600 is the issue with using it
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1328600 in Autopilot "Autopilot lacks support for large timestamps" [High,In progress]
<mihir> balloons: thanks for help :)
<mihir> balloons: sorry i lost , this is the cause of failing Jenkins on my NEW AP ?
<balloons> mihir, nope, it's not an issue for your mp
<mihir> balloons: okay got it :)
<mihir> balloons: i'll be off to bed, i'll try to look at that MR tomorrow. let me know your inputs on MR.
<balloons> mihir, yep.. almost ready to push. it'll be a branch for you to merge
<balloons> just some tweaks
<mihir> balloons: Hmm okay.
<mihir> balloons: okay waiting , so that we can land this today itself.
 * balloons runs changes
<balloons> k, I think it might be good
<mihir> balloons: you pushing in saperate MR ?
<popey> m-b-o: nik90 do you have examples of cities which have an admin2/admin3?
<balloons> mihir, I reproduced the issue. The trouble is timing
<balloons> mihir, no just a branch for you to merge
<mihir> hmm okay.
<balloons> mihir, anyways, you can see what I did here: lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/mihir-edit-tweaks
<balloons> it's not exactly ready, but the original issue I found so I thought was in _edit_event
<balloons> mihir, it can merge tomorrow :-)
<nik90> popey: let me check
<mihir> balloons: Hmm i see, but i couldn't get why did you add cleanup ?
<popey> nik90: geonames=# SELECT * FROM geoname WHERE admin2 != ""
<popey> geonames-# SELECT * FROM geoname WHERE admin3 != ""
<popey> geonames-#
<balloons> mihir, the cleanup step will delete the test after we are done
<balloons> mihir, did I duplicate it?
<mihir> balloons: i see my mistake,  i called add_event , instead of edit in edit_event , is that correct?
<nik90> popey: http://api.geonames.org/search?q=london&maxRows=2&username=krnekhelesh&style=full&featureClass=P&style=full&featureClass=P
<balloons> mihir, something about that method is still a bit off I think yes
<mihir> balloons: i am trying understand my mistake and why did it scuccessfully ran on machine
<balloons> mihir, yes I broke it, but I'm hoping to make a bit more sense
<balloons> ;-)
<mihir> balloons: Thanks for breaking , it made me to become perfect :D
<nik90> popey: for clock we use only adminName and adminName2
<nik90> popey: never used adminName3, not sure why weather app needs it
<m-b-o> popey nik90: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-weather-dev/ubuntu-weather-app/trunk/view/head:/components/CitiesList.js
<m-b-o> that's the data used for the defined list of cities
<popey> I'm trying to figure out with mhall119 why my crappy mod isn't showing admin2
<nik90> m-b-o: ok, but isn't adminName and adminName2 sufficient enough to distinguish cities with same name?
<nik90> m-b-o: In the list you provides, I am not seeing a benefit of adminName3
<mihir> balloons: pushed :)
<boiko> elopio: late reply, sure, I will take it a look later today
<m-b-o> nik90: yes, the list is a bad example
<m-b-o> nik90: I can't actually rememebr why we used admin3 over admin2
<nik90> m-b-o: ah ok
<elopio> boiko: thanks. And I have a branch that introduces a qml suite. It works on my machine, but segfaults on Jenkins.
<elopio> whenever you have some time please ping me to see if you can make sense of the error log.
<mihir> balloons: have good night :)
<boiko> elopio: ok, mind if we check that tomorrow?
<m-b-o> nik90: I remember, admin3 was county, admin2 the next bigger area. It makes at least in Germany more sense
<balloons> mihir, night.. I pushed some more changes, but it still fails locally, heh
<elopio> boiko: yes, no problem with that one. It's not urgent. Whenever you can make some space on your agenda.
<balloons> it's the same as jenkins
<mihir> balloons: Hmmm
<mihir> balloons: ahh, you just ran normally and it broke , or some tweaks to break like jenkins?
<balloons> mihir, I restructed it to try and fix things.
<balloons> lol. I think _edit_event makes more sense now
<balloons> well.. actually no
<balloons> heh.. but mihir you should get some sleep
<mihir> balloons: hmmm let me re-run on my VM
<balloons> more code cutting done, rev 39
<balloons> 397
<nik90> mzanetti: hey I just finished my test at https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-first-qmltest/+merge/230702.  Can you check if I did it right? It passes for me locally.
<mihir> balloons: okay trying to run on my machine
<nik90> mzanetti: make test doesn't work. I think the location is incorrect
<israel_> Hi, I have been searching for a library for X11 to Hexidecimal (or even RGB) colors in C++ anyone have any suggestions?
<mihir> balloons: i see the error, it is not going into edit mode  now :
<balloons> mihir, yes ofc.. it's not finding the event.. yet it can find it a second later to delete
<mihir> but balloons it won't , the action should be after event Details , it should go to Edit page , right?
<mhall119> nik90: I think you're gonna owe popey a beer or two, after looking at this geonames code
<popey> haha
<nik90> mhall119: :D
<nik90> popey: I will mail you the beer
<mihir> balloons: on event Details page, instead of going to Delete action , it should go and click edit this event right?
<balloons> mihir, pushed rev 398 now.
<balloons> mihir, it's running the cleanup step
<balloons> which uses the exact same method to discover the event
<balloons> however, when it goes to click the event for edit_event, it fails to find the event name, as the error says
<balloons> mihir,     def get_event(self, event_name, visible=True): is where the error comes from
<israel_> Hi, I have been searching for a library *TO CONVERT*  X11 to Hexidecimal (or even RGB) colors in C++ anyone have any suggestions?
<mihir> balloons: hmm  but again it is failing ,did it pass on your machine?
<nik90> mhall119, popey: Hope this is not late :/ but once we get AGPS working, it will return the user's lat and long. I will need to query the same server to query the cityname using its lat and long. Do you know if  http://geoname-lookup.ubuntu.com/ supports that?
<nik90> with geoname I do http://api.geonames.org/timezoneJSON?lat=11.58&lng=43.14&username=krnekhelesh
<mihir> balloons: why are we cleaning before editing ?
<israel_> It seems that this should exist, as there is /etc/X11/rgb.txt installed... just not sure where to begin looking
<balloons> mihir, I think I see the issue
<m-b-o> popey: fyi http://imgur.com/i8pLiiB
<balloons> mihir, the cleanup step runs last. it matters not when you add it
<nik90> mhall119, popey: actually http://api.geonames.org/findNearbyJSON?lat=47.3&lng=9&username=krnekhelesh&style=full
<mihir> balloons: cleanup delete the created event , have I understood correctly?
<popey> nik90: it doesnt
<popey> m-b-o: ooh!
<balloons> mihir, we aren't passing the original test_event name to edit_event
<balloons> that's the issue
 * balloons testing 
<balloons> works :-)
<mihir> you made change in _edit_event right
<mihir> ?
<balloons> I made lots of changes, heh
<mihir> balloons: ahahah :|
<balloons> but no, the final was in test_edit_event_must_change_it_from_day_view
<mihir> did you push ?
<balloons> not yet
<balloons> mihir, pushed 399, but the asserts need fixed now
<mihir> balloons: asserts should be either on Details page or Day view
<mihir> balloons: i'll try to play with it tomorrow.
<balloons> mihir, rev 400 closer.. hehe
<mihir> balloons: thanks a lot for your help :)
<israel_> no one knows?
<balloons> israel_, #ubuntu-devel might be a better place for your question
<mzanetti> nik90: do you really need the MainView there?
<nik90> mzanetti: if I dont include mainView, then the header buttons don't appear
<nik90> the whole header is missing
<mzanetti> oh, I see
<israel_> ballons: thanks!  The title of that one said "not for app development'  But I will try there!
<nik90> mzanetti: I looked at the SDK unit tests, and noticed that they also include MainView to test the header sections.
<nik90> mzanetti: but yeah it complicates things :)
<mzanetti> nik90: well, in that case you might want to just use MainView, instead of the wrapping Item {}
<mzanetti> just an idea, didn't try it
<mzanetti> but both is fine I guess
<mzanetti> the test is ok
<nik90> awesome. I will try without the item
<nik90> mzanetti: any thoughts why make test doesn't work?
<mzanetti> not really atm
<mzanetti> nik90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8038996
<nik90> mzanetti: yup I am not sure why it doesn't the test
<nik90> mzanetti: it has the same working folder as the autopilot test
<mzanetti> but its working, no?
<mzanetti> bbiab
<nik90> mzanetti: ah..I expected some verbose output about what passed. But yeah it works
<popey> nik90: m-b-o mhall119 http://146.185.188.87/test/?query=Bromley
<popey> pls test
<popey> has admin1 and admin2
<m-b-o> popey: admin3 is used in weather
<popey> will figure out how to add admin2, it's not in the database dump
<mzanetti> nik90: ctest -V
<m-b-o> popey: admin2 or admin3?
<popey> 3
<m-b-o> popey: ok. it's very usefull, at least in germany
<popey> I'll figure it out ☻
<nik90> m-b-o: example city pls? I want to check
<davmor2> nik90: Wolverhampton
<nik90> davmor2: cities with duplicate names :) Yours returns only 1 result :D
<nik90> no other Wolverhampton in the world
<davmor2> nik90: Birmingham  there is one in the uk and one in the states
<davmor2> nik90: Washington
<nik90> davmor2: awesome thnx
<davmor2> nik90: leek, leeds, new castle
<nik90> davmor2: good lord there are so many Birminghams in uk and us
<nik90> perfect example to test
<davmor2> nik90: no worries chap :)
<davmor2> nik90: shrewsbury, stratford will be another good example too I think
<nik90> mzanetti: where do I add the cTest -V ?
<mzanetti> nik90: run that instead of make test if you want more verbose
<mzanetti> lowercase t btw, ctest -V
<nik90> mzanetti: I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/8039105/. Is there a way to replace basic with AlarmLabelPage (test suite name for instance)
<popey> m-b-o: do you have an example German city?
<m-b-o> Ludwigshafen
<m-b-o> nik90 popey: ^
<mzanetti> nik90: strange... this is what I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8039113
<popey> ta
<popey> it's odd, in all the dumps that geonames provide, the lookup for admin3 isn't there...
<popey> http://download.geonames.org/export/dump/
<popey> so while I can find out that Ludwigshafen has admin code 3 of 07338, I can't look that up
<m-b-o> nik90 popey: most time you can distinguish enough with admin1 and admin2, but the name used in admin2 is very common. admin3 is on the car plates
<m-b-o> sorry: admin2 not verycommon
<popey> I don't doubt admin3 is useful, just trying to figure out how to look it up ☻
<nik90> mzanetti: strange after running cmake again, it shows what you pasted :)
<popey> found it!
<popey> m-b-o: so would you expect in that json response to say admin3: 07338, or admin3: Rhein-Pfalz-Kreis  ?
<m-b-o> popey: the last one, the name
<popey> hmmm
<m-b-o> popey: there's a premium dump too. so my guess is, admin3 is there....
<popey> oh?
<popey> premium. as in not cc licensed?
<popey> I can't see any easy way to pick the admin3name out. hmm
<m-b-o> popey: yes, in the postal codes dump is a field for it, but no data
<m-b-o> balloons: can you have a look at http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-weather-app/46/? please?
<m-b-o> balloons: seems there's an issue with the header emulator and small icons
<mhall119> popey: m-b-o: nik90: what data is it that you actually *need* from this?
<popey> mhall119: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1326918/comments/5
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1326918 in Ubuntu Clock App reboot "API key for geonames.org" [High,In progress]
<mhall119> popey: but what is the data in admin3 that we need?
<m-b-o> mhall119 popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1326918/comments/4
<popey> mhall119: it's a regional name, like in the UK example we had GB (country), ENG (admin1), GLA (admin2), the Admin3 might be "Bromley"
<m-b-o> mhall119 popey: if admin3 it's not possible, it's not that big problem.
<mhall119> popey: do you have an example of what's in the admin3 field of geonames for Bromley?
<popey> well, bromley was an example
<m-b-o> mhall119 popey: admin3 gets only displayed, when the location name and admin1 is not unique
<popey> in general admin3 is a numeric value
<m-b-o> adminName3, sorry
<m-b-o> adminName1 an adminName3 gives you a distinction around up to 50km, adminName1 and adminName2 up to 200km. At least here
<m-b-o> but adminName3 is not very often used
<nik90> mhall119, popey: In http://146.185.188.87/test/?query=Birmingham do I really need to show adminName2 ?
<balloons> m-b-o, what's the issue you think?
<nik90> Shouldn't Name + adminName1 + Country suffice?
<m-b-o> balloons: the click for opening the Sheet happened not on the icon
<m-b-o> balloons: but that's just a guess
<mhall119> nik90: it appears that would give enough data to pick the correct one
<mhall119> popey: I still can't figure out what sphinx is being used for
<popey> heh
<nik90> mhall119: yup that's what I think. I am in a bit of dilemma as to how to present this data properly.
<popey> its the initial lookup of city name to city id i think
<mhall119> popey: yeah....but that's all in the database, so I don't know *why* sphinx would be needed
<nik90> ideally I think name \n AdminName, Country should do
<mhall119> nik90: that should work for > 90% of the cases at least
<popey> you need to try some names which have lots of dupes
<popey> like Newport
<popey> and make sure you can differentiate between them
<mhall119> I tried Springfield which we have a lot of in the USA, and nik90's proposed display would be fine
<mhall119> ah, nope, Jefferson breaks it, because there's 2 on Georgia
<m-b-o> adminName1 is "England"
<nik90> mhall119, popey: Do we have so much accuracy though? I mean we need this for the world clocks to choose timezones essentially. What does it matter if there are 2 jeffersons in Georgia? They are bound to have the same timezone right?
<nik90> mhall119, popey: Choosing either one without knowing which one is still alright since the timezone will be correct
<popey> i think there are some edge cases, but it's "good enough"
<popey> we have other bigger issues to solve ☻
<nik90> :)
<mhall119> yeah, I'm happy with "good enough"
<nik90> I say for the clock app, I should be good with Name, AdminName1 and Country.
<nik90> adding too much will clutter our beautiful clock :D
<mhall119> nobody likes Georgia anyway
<nik90> rofl
<popey> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_popular_place_names
<popey> there's your test cases
<popey> in order
<nik90> good lord
 * mhall119 loves the List_of_* articles in Wikipedia
<mhall119> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Wikipedia_Lists goodbye everybody, I'll be on wikipedia until sometime in 2021
<popey> http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_weapons_that_don't_exist,_but_should is better :)
<nik90> lol
<ybon> Is there a way from an app to know the wifi around and/or the cell tower? I'm thinking about implementing https://mozilla-ichnaea.readthedocs.org/en/latest/api/index.html#service-api
<m-b-o> mhall119 popey nik90: adminName2 would be a nicetohave in weather
<popey> ok, I'll push my changes which are at http://146.185.188.87/test/?query=San%20Jose
<popey> I'll do that in the morning when I am not half asleep ☻
<popey> this does mean I'll be the most recent person to change that code which probably means it's now mine forever
<m-b-o> popey: thank you
<popey> np
<nik90> popey: thnx. I will test again with your server tomorrow morning as well
<popey> kk
<nik90> balloons: ping
<karni> Can my click package not contain a '+' symbol? If it does, I can't launch it from the Dash. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8040118/
<karni> GDBus.Error:com.canonical.URLDispatcher.BadURL
<popey> karni: i have no clicks on my device that have a + in the name
<popey> karni: but it probably isn't good, no
<karni> popey: ^([a-z0-9][a-z0-9+.-]+)_([a-zA-Z0-9+.-]+)(?:_([0-9][a-zA-Z0-9.+:~-]*))?$
<karni> popey: just got this from Chipaca
<popey> cat fall asleep on the keyboard?
<karni> popey: trying to append +build to the version (semantic versioning), and it's a no go
<karni> popey: treasure found, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppStore/Interfaces/ApplicationId
<popey> gotcha
<karni> kalikiana: hi! when's the chance we'll get the config path (with application domain) fix in the image? or is it already there, and I should fix my app somehow?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-08-14
<Mirv> nik90: hey, sure! my hours just are a bit like this :)
<dholbach> good morning
<mihir> Good Morning :)
<dpm> morning mardy - if I include an authentication plugin inside a click package, what will the user experience be for authentication? Will the account appear in system settings to choose from?
<mardy> dpm: hi! Yes, it will
<dpm> ah, cool
<justCarakas> Goeie morgen
<nerochiaro> dpm: sorry, moving conversation here
<nerochiaro> dpm: more appropriate
<dpm> np :)
<dpm> nerochiaro, that looks good to me. What is is you're mentioned you did differently as originally suggested?
<nerochiaro> dpm: essentially the problem was that i was looking for .in.in.h in / instead of /po, so i fixed it as in here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/camera-app-desktop-translation/revision/288
<nerochiaro> dpm: the rest was all ok
<ybon> popey: Your application SensorsStatus has completed the approval process. It is now available to the world from Ubuntu Software Center. \o/
<dpm> nerochiaro, ah, that's what I was mentioning that "RELATIVE ${CMAKE_CURRENT_SOURCE_DIR}" on the line above should be "RELATIVE ${CMAKE_CURRENT_SOURCE_DIR}/po"
<nerochiaro> dpm: right, different ways to fix the same problem i guess
<nerochiaro> dpm: i can use your solution if you want, but i think this is more clear (at least to me). more explicit
<dpm> nerochiaro, the only reason I suggested that was because those paths are put in the .pot file and shown to translators, and by convention they are relative to the po/ folder
<nerochiaro> dpm: ok, i can change it that way then, if you prefer
<dpm> nerochiaro, if that's ok with you, I would still suggest to make it relative to po/ to be consistent with all other core apps and for translators
<dpm> nerochiaro, also, I'm not sure if the .pot file in the MP is up-to-date, but it does not contain the .desktop file translations yet
<popey> ybon: sweet!
<nerochiaro> dpm: ok, let's do those
<dpm> cool, thanks
<zsombi_> mihir: ping
<dpm> ybon, just tried your app, really cool :)
<ybon> thanks :)
<ybon> Made that initially as a helper for me, then thought it could be a helper for everyone :)
<mihir> zsombi_: pong
<zsombi_> mihir: you're with Calendar app, right?
<ybon> btw, I wonder why when you put your phone on a table without moving it the accelerometer values are not equal to 0, and they keep changing
<mihir> zsombi_: yes
<zsombi_> mihir: I've some suggestion for you for the DatePicker
<ybon> Maybe because Earth is moving? :p
<zsombi_> mihir: like on how to use it
<mihir> zsombi_: sure , suggestions are always welcome :)
<zsombi_> mihir: we are implementing the focus grabbing on teh components and I saw something in the NewEvent.qml that causes some problems
<zsombi_> mihir: I saw you were using TextField for the date and time fields
<mihir> zsombi_: yup, we are using it for creating new event , and time
<zsombi_> mihir: it's not the best idea, especially that you are not making those textfields read-only...
<mihir> zsombi_: they are readonly ,
<zsombi_> mihir: I'd rather do some custom component instead of using that
<mihir> zsombi_: it pop up Date & TIme picker at bottom of screen
<zsombi_> mihir: I don't see any readonly setting of it...
<zsombi_> mihir: startDateInput is set to RO where?
<mihir> zsombi_: I see , we have used MouseArea, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/trunk/view/head:/NewEvent.qml#L396
<zsombi_> mihir: but that's the smallest issue. The bigger one is the MouseArea that you place over it
<mihir> zsombi_: hmmm , i see that now, zsombi_ we were using custom component previously developed by Kunal , but after we got this into SDK we start using this.
<nerochiaro> dpm: i don't get it. if i use relative to po then it will find the .in.in.h but it won't find the QML files anymore
<nerochiaro> dpm: i don't understand how it can find them in the core apps
<zsombi_> mihir: but the thing is that teh component is too heavy for the purpos you need it
<mihir> zsombi_: to match the design guidelines
<zsombi_> mihir: beside, highlighted property will be soon deprecated, teh new design does not have that functionality anymore
<mihir> zsombi_: oops, :|
<dpm> nerochiaro, in the core apps, in here we add a line to look for in the build dir too -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/camera-app-desktop-translation/view/head:/po/CMakeLists.txt#L15
<zsombi_> mihir: I do get it, but the problem is that you shoudl always challenge design, especially if the page loading seems slow, or the content seems crowded ;)
<mihir> zsombi_: what would you recommended then , custom component would be too heavy task to match our design .
<dpm> nerochiaro, i.e.
<dpm>         -D ${CMAKE_CURRENT_SOURCE_DIR}
<dpm>         -D ${CMAKE_CURRENT_BINARY_DIR}
<zsombi_> mihir: perhaps revisit the design with teh designer
<mihir> zsombi_: yup true.
<dpm> nerochiaro, and in here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/camera-app-desktop-translation/view/head:/po/CMakeLists.txt#L18 - you'll need to add --keyword=N_ too
<mihir> zsombi_: there is no way we can utilize SDK datePicker or Datepicker panel ?
<zsombi_> mihir: because this text field would be useful if the OSK would have the ability to open the DatePicker, or, more if the user would be able to enter the date manually
<zsombi_> in this way it cannot
<zsombi_> mihir: of course you can!
<zsombi_> mihir: you can invoke PickerPanel.openDatePicker() from any omponent, AbsttactButton, Button, whatever
<zsombi_> *component
<nerochiaro> dpm: are you sure you are linking to the right file ? i don't see -D ${CMAKE_CURRENT_BINARY_DIR} anywhere in the file you just linked
<dpm> nerochiaro, that's the camera file, it needs to be added there
<mihir> zsombi_: hmmm i see.. we have calendar meeting today with popey will have discussion of this
<zsombi_> mihir: if you need same design, you can do that with a custom component derived from UbuntuShape + SharedSource to be able to render the content
<zsombi_> mihir: please do
<mihir> zsombi_: if we can make it work using readonlying textbox ?
<zsombi_> mihir: also remember that lots of UbuntuShapes on a UI cause performance decrease
<mihir> popey: ^^^
<zsombi_> mihir: no, you cannot :/
<nerochiaro> dpm: why keyword "N_" ? where is it used ? I thought the desktop file used just "_"
<zsombi_> mihir: the problem is that even if you make a textfield RO, it won't open the PickerPanel
<dpm> nerochiaro, look at the generated .desktop.in.in.h file, it uses N_
<nik90> t1mp: Hey Good Morning, I am in the process of writing some unit tests for the clock app and I am wondering how to press the clear button in a textfield. At the moment I press on the right edge corner of the textfield.
<mihir> zsombi_: hmmm , what about putting clickable label with some shadow and highlights ?
<mihir> zsombi_: if user clicks , it opens same way and update label values , just a random thought
<zsombi_> mihir: that's fine as well
<mihir> zsombi_: thanks for this ,i'll bring up in today's meeting and will file bug for this too.
<zsombi_> mihir: you can use a Stroke button for instance
<dpm> nerochiaro, in summary, you'll need this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8043322/ (in core apps we use CMAKE_CURRENT_* for the build and source dirs, not sure if it makes a difference)
<zsombi_> mihir: that will kinda look nice and you will be able to set its label based on the DatePicker's response
<nerochiaro> dpm: check if it works for you now, just pushed a new commmit
<zsombi_> mihir: thx dude :)
<mihir> zsombi_: yeah, we can try stroke button.
<zsombi_> mihir: it even looks better than a text field ;)
<dpm> nerochiaro, looks good to me, thanks!
<zsombi_> t1mp: I have some changes in the header on the focus handling, please check it https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/focus-handling-on-touch/+merge/230296
<mihir> zsombi_: for using button stroke , we just have to provide property for that ? i couldn't find in docs http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/current/Ubuntu.Components.Button/
<zsombi_> mihir: wrong URL :)
<zsombi_> mihir: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.Button/
<zsombi_> mihir: there supposed to be a property called "strokeColor", but for some reason the doc doesn't have it...
<zsombi_> mihir: perhaps the doc on the web is outdated a bit
<zsombi_> mihir: do you use QtCreator?
<mihir> zsombi_: yes i do i'll try that :)
<zsombi_> mihir: then you should have context help, so if you open the help whil on Button, you will see the doc there
<nerochiaro> dpm: can you please work with oSoMoN to get that MR landed and approved ?
<nerochiaro> dpm: also, anything else I can help with in terms of desktop file translations ?
<oSoMoN> dpm, nerochiaro: which MR?
<dpm> nerochiaro, yes, the dialer-app and messaging-app don't seem to load translations. I mentioned the details and findings on my e-mail
<nerochiaro> dpm: ok, i'll look into these later today
<dpm> cool, thanks
<dpm> oSoMoN, https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/camera-app-desktop-translation/+merge/223229 - nerochiaro, I think I'll have to leave it to you guys, I'm not sure I'm the best person to coordinate landings in system apps
<nerochiaro> dpm: can you please top approve the MR if you haven't done it already ?
<dpm> nerochiaro, I can't, I'm not otherwise involved in system apps development and I'm not a member of the phablet-team
<dpm> so no permissions to top-approve
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I’ll take a look in a moment
<dpm> mardy, I'm setting up reminders to ship the authentication plugin in the .click. Does the hook for the account in the manifest need to have a specific name, or match any provider id, etc? I just named it "evernote-account-plugin" -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8043589/
<nik90> mzanetti: hey, have you had the issue where a QTest passed when you run that specific testcase but fails when you run ctest -v ? I think I may have timing issues since adding a wait(2000) seems to do the trick.
<nik90> mzanetti: I thought about using signalSpy but then it is a group of listitems that are clicked. So I don't know what the signal spy should target
<mzanetti> nik90: use "tryCompare()"
<mzanetti> nik90: that's the equivalent of AssertThat(Eventually())
<mzanetti> nik90: or well, let me see the code
<nik90> mzanetti: but it is already outside the loop that presses on the listitem.
<mzanetti> nik90: yeah... not sure exactly what the issue is atm. would need to see code
<nik90> mzanetti: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-first-qmltest/revision/60
<nik90> mzanetti: line 80  // #FIXME: Without this wait, it fails when running ctest -V
<mzanetti> I see
<mzanetti> nik90: remove the wait(2000)
<mzanetti> nik90: and add this as the first line of this test:
<mzanetti> waitForRendering(alarmRepeatPage);
<mzanetti> nik90: that once waits until the alarm page has finished rendering and then starts the test
<mzanetti> passes fine here
<nik90> mzanetti: ok that passes
<mzanetti> nik90: in gernal waitForRendering(item) should be a good friend of yours when writing qmltests :)
<nik90> mzanetti: do I add the waitRendering before each testcase?
<mardy> dpm: it can have any name, because it will be renamed by the hook program
<mzanetti> nik90: well, if its not needed, I wouldn't add it
<mzanetti> nik90: but if you have some timing issues, waitForRendering should be the first thing you try
<nik90> mzanetti: ok, this is kinda cool. I think I am getting comfortable with this :)
<dpm> thanks mardy
<popey> nik90: i have updated my merge proposal for admin2, filed an RT, need to find someone to approve the merge.
<nik90> popey: this is the same MP as the timezone one?
<mzanetti> nik90: *\o/*
<dpm> mardy, with this in the manifest, I'm getting an error (I believe it comes from the click review tools) "The apparmor path is missing in the manifest file"-> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8043589/
<dpm> mardy, does the account plugin hook need an apparmor entry?
<mardy> dpm: I don't know, but it looks like it does :-)
<mardy> dpm: just ask for network and accounts
<popey> nik90: yes
<popey> nik90: updated it.
<mzanetti> nik90: thanks for cleaning up my typos :D
<nik90> mzanetti: lol
<mzanetti> how did you find that bug report anyways?
<nik90> its in the main sdk page as the first bug report
<nik90> mzanetti: is this the UI toolkit on the latest phone image as well that you are having issues with? or staging?
<mzanetti> nik90: image. I don't use staging here
<mzanetti> nik90: http://i.imgur.com/GDQUlxF.png :)
<popey> ybon: you might want to switch your sensors app to the new header..
 * nik90 tests
<ybon> popey: damn, I though it was automatic
<ybon> OH
<ybon> I know
<ybon> I need to switch useDeprecatedAction to false or something like that right?
<nik90> ybon: affirmative
<ybon> :)
 * ybon prepares a 0.0.2 with that change
<nik90> mzanetti: https://imgur.com/rKN4JE7
<nik90> mzanetti: why do you have the overflow button
<mzanetti> nik90: because I wanted that. But because of the ugly popover I decided to publish it as is for now
<mzanetti> nik90: I think the way it is atm is not really good for 2 reasons:
<mzanetti> a) you don't need the add account buttons often enough to have them visible all the time
<mzanetti> b) if they're in the popover you get the text explaining what the camera icon actually does
<mzanetti> so I'd prefer it to have like in my screenshot
<mzanetti> but obviously not as the popover is atm
<nik90> hmm I am trying to test against other apps which have a overflow
<mzanetti> nik90: well, the old clock app looks the same
<mzanetti> http://i.imgur.com/lz4oQHC.png
<nik90> mzanetti: that's because its background is purple
<mzanetti> nik90: ^
<mzanetti> nik90: no
<mzanetti> nik90: that's because the background is "dark"
<nik90> mzanetti: check out the music app, its overflow is black
<nik90> mzanetti: even in my app Flashback https://github.com/krnekhelesh/flashback/blob/master/Flashback.qml, I set the background color to UbuntuColors.coolGrey and the tab overflow menu looks black.
<mzanetti> nik90: indeed... still broken though... text color should be white
<nik90> mzanetti: yeah there is a bug for that
<mzanetti> nik90: so why is the authenticator's one purple?
<nik90> mzanetti: I am not sure, I suspect it could be because of the gradient
<mzanetti> nik90: also the clock app's background purple and the overflow purple do not match
<DanChapman> Good Morning all o/
<nik90> mzanetti: try removing that and setting only the background color
<nik90> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/better_visual_feedback/+merge/230121
<mzanetti> nik90: you're right
<mzanetti> nik90: it only turns purple when there's a gradient
<mzanetti> nik90: which explains why its the same purple in clock app and authenticator
<nik90> mzanetti: lol
<mzanetti> Saviq: fyi: ^
<nik90> mzanetti: I heard the SDK devs are deprecating gradient backgrounds
<nik90> mzanetti: afaik all core apps were asked to move towards solid backgrounds instead
<ybon> popey: you whould now have an ugrade :)
<ybon> what about the name, btw? "Sensors Status" is what I was able to put out from my globish, but it's not that good
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, so it's a $random_color when gradient is used
<mzanetti> Saviq: rather $purple, but yeah
<mzanetti> Saviq: removing the gradient and only setting background color makes the popover black
<mzanetti> blackish
<Saviq> with grey text I assume ;)
<mzanetti> ofc
<mzanetti> http://i.imgur.com/xGWiv98.png
<nik90> mzanetti: both of these are fixed in the MP that I linked above
<mzanetti> nik90: both?
<mzanetti> what's the other issue?
<mzanetti> an the gradient one
<mzanetti> ?
<nik90> mzanetti: the black box in your overflow
<popey> ybon: name is fine to me
<mzanetti> nik90: oh really? I just wanted to report a bug
<dpm> mardy, would you mind reviewing the branch for the migration of the Evernote account plugin into the click package? It's not a big change, but it'd be good check if the layout and the rest is as expected for the account to work inside the click -> https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/account-click/+merge/230768
<mzanetti> nik90: that seems to be that iconSource is ignored in Action
<nik90> mzanetti: yup, even reminders app had that issue
<mzanetti> oh did it :D
<ybon> popey: okey :)
 * mzanetti starts losing track of all his apps
<popey> maybe the myapps bit for developers should have a thing to let you view by category/department
<dpm> popey, have you come across any message similar to "Unable to exec 'reminders' in '/opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet/com.ubuntu.reminders': No such file or directory" when launching an app from the dash, after having installed the click package manually with pkcon?
<dpm> The installation path seems wrong
<rpadovani> dpm, hey :-) I was able to add bottomEdge to remiders app,  only on phone mode, and it's awesome! I implemented the solution I think is 'cleaner' as possible, but I had to modify the BottomEdge component, and create a 'fake' bottomEdge. I'll explain all in today meeting, cause I want to hear mzanetti's opinion as well.
<rpadovani> dpm, meanwhile, if you want to try it: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/bottomEdge
<dpm> rpadovani, oh wow! nice work!
<rpadovani> dpm: now I start to work on edit notebooks name
<mzanetti> rpadovani: nice!
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I also found a bug with the pulldown thingie
<mzanetti> rpadovani: pull it down to make the text change to "release to refresh"
<mzanetti> rpadovani: then drag it back up to the beginning and release
<mzanetti> it still refreshes
<mzanetti> should only if you release it below the threshold
<popey> dpm: nope
<rpadovani> mzanetti, interesting, I'll take a look
<dpm> mzanetti, rpadovani, also -> https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/account-click/+merge/230768
<mzanetti> dpm: oh wow! didn't know that's possible now
<mzanetti> great news
<mzanetti> dpm: For some reason I don't understand, the binary fails to start with this error, where the layout is clearly wrong: "Unable to exec 'reminders' in '/opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet/com.ubuntu.reminders': No such file or directory"
<dpm> mzanetti, indeed. However, with a caveat: the 'accounts' policy is still only limited to trusted apps, if I'm not mistaken, so it's not yet available for general use. I think there need to be some security improvements added before all app devs can use it, but mardy can probably expand on that
<mzanetti> dpm: I guess that's because the reminders binary is in lib/armhf../bin/reminders
<mzanetti> instead of the top level dir
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, but that's always been the case
<mzanetti> dpm: you can either change the install dir of the binary, or update the .desktop file to launch it from where it is now
<mzanetti> really?
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, I've just checked that on the Reminders click that comes preinstalled with the images. I'm a bit puzzled as well that the desktop file finds the binary at all
<popey> nik90: admin2 merged by ev! :D
<nik90> popey: wow
<zsombi_> popey: dpm: guys, who's with teh Settings app?
<dpm> mzanetti, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8044258/
<dpm> zsombi_, I generally ping seb128 or Laney when I've got questions about u-s-s
<mzanetti> dpm: /usr/armhf/bin vs /usr/x86/bin/
<zsombi_> seb128: pingus
<zsombi_> Laney: ping U2
<dpm> mzanetti, where?
<mzanetti> dpm: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8044162/  vs http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8044258/
<mzanetti> dpm: stupid me... I meant /lib/...
<mzanetti> not /usr
<dpm> mzanetti, ah, got it, thanks. No idea how that got replaced by the wrong arch, well spotted, will fix!
<mardy> dpm, mzanetti: the accounts policy is limited as of now, but it won't be limited in the RTM
<mzanetti> I see. thanks mardy
<rpadovani> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/fixForReload/+merge/230775
<dpm> ok, thanks mardy. Do you have any ideas about why we're getting this errors when trying to migrate to the account in the click package? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8044372/
<dpm> *these
<mardy> dpm: yes, the click hook should run that query for you; it's in my to-do list
<dpm> mardy, oh, so this is not supposed to work yet?
<mardy> dpm: meanwhile, I think that you can workaround it locally by running "account-console list"
<mardy> dpm: try to close and re-open online accounts, that might fix it
<dpm> mardy, it doesn't seem to: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8044459/
<dpm> i.e. it doesn't list the evernote account and when I open the app, it takes me to an empty Accounts page
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: Elleo: can you guys please have a look at this merge request when you have time ? https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-restrict-pick-content-type/+merge/230776 it is missing tests, but if you could start verifying that the code is good and the functionality works that would help speed things up considerably
<mardy> dpm: it's weird that evernote is not there
<Elleo> nerochiaro: sure
<mardy> dpm: what's in ~/.local/share/accounts/providers/ ?
<dpm> mardy, $ ls .local/share/accounts/providers/
<dpm> com.ubuntu.reminders_evernote-account-plugin.provider
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I’ll put it on my list for today
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: Elleo: and one unrelated question. do you guys usually build inside the same tree as your branch or in a separate directory ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, that depends on the project, some support both, some support only out-of-source builds
<Elleo> nerochiaro: I typically do out-of-tree builds for anything that supports it
<mardy> dpm: silly me, of course evernote is not listed by account-console until you create an account
<karni> zbenjamin_: zsombi_: hi folks, I need someone from the sdk team to help me understand just a couple things. first, I wanted to ask if qtc can 'Run' the app from a folder different than build-telegram-app-Desktop-Default/.ubuntu-sdk-deploy, as well as which step/component is actually responsible for creating that directory (which seems to be missing in my casE)
<dpm> mardy, so we're in a chicken and egg situation?
<nerochiaro> Elleo: oSoMoN: ok, and in case of out of tree builds how do you normally run tests ?
<mardy> dpm: no no, the problem is that an unconfined process needs to make a certain libaccounts call, in order to update the service list
<karni> kalikiana: hey buddy o/ any news on that ~/.config/qt-project s/qt-project/actual.app.domain fix?
<nerochiaro> (just trying to realign my workflow to current best practices)
<mardy> dpm: online-accounts-ui does that, but I cannot remember in which scenario -- I'm checking the source
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, what tests? unit or autopilot?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: both
<zbenjamin_> karni: that directoy is created by the UbuntuSDK Click build step in the deploy configuration. Which is only present on a non desktop target
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, usually for unit tests, just run ctest or "make test" from the build dir
<zbenjamin_> karni: the app is not running from there, what happens is a real click package is created and isntalled on the phone, then we execute the installed app and remove it when its closed
<zbenjamin_> karni: there is no other way to run the app on  a device
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, for AP tests, running them out of source might not always work, that depends on how clever the setUp() function is, for webbrowser-app for example it works only either in source, or installed system-wide
<karni> zbenjamin_: I see. I'm trying to run this on the desktop, and I get: QProcessPrivate::execChild() failed to chdir to /home/karni/src/canonical/telegram/build-telegram-app-Desktop-Default/.ubuntu-sdk-deploy
<karni> zbenjamin_: is it possible to make it clear to qtc that I'm really trying to run on a desktop and not a device (thus, no need for .ubuntu-sdk-deply directory? )
<zbenjamin_> karni: weird
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: and to run these tests on the device what's the current recommended method ?
<nerochiaro> AP
<mardy> dpm: try creating the evernote account from the system settings
<zbenjamin_> karni: can i test that myself ?
<karni> zbenjamin_: this might be due to modified CMakeLists.txt ? or qtc solely bases it's "setup" on project configuration? or are these two bound?
<zbenjamin_> karni: basically the configuration is based on the Kit type you use. If its a Ubuntu Kit the deploy will happen
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, if it’s a click app look up an e-mail in your inbox sent by bfiller on May 28 titled "running autopilot tests for click"
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, for a pure debian package, just install the corresponding -autopilot debs, and use phablet-test-run
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: cheers
<dpm> mardy, I think I tried it earlier and it did not work, but I cannot confirm, as now the online accounts app won't load at all from ubuntu-system-settings :/
<kalikiana> karni: failing on false negatives in ci I'm afraid (https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/organizationDomain/+merge/230085)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: what's the process for getting this into trunk ? https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-remove-qmlproject/+merge/230665 (or to check that it's in the pipeline to get into trunk at some point)
<rpadovani> hey mzanetti, there is a simpe way to use void setName(const QString &name); (notebook.h) from QML?
 * mzanetti looks
<dpm> mardy, so from the system settings I get evernote as an available account, but when I try to create it, it also lands me on a blank page
<nik90> popey: do you happen to know when the geoname-lookup server gets updated?
<popey> nik90: i filed an RT today, and now the merge landed, I can push it, which I will with IS
<popey> no ETA yet
<nik90> ack
<nik90> mzanetti: hey, can you approve https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/json-search-backend/+merge/230338. You already did a code review of it.
<nik90> mzanetti: I will tackle the issue of the QNetworkAcessManager in another MP.
<mzanetti> nik90: yeah... as I said.... I wouldn't do much for the QNAM at the moment
<mzanetti> nik90: it's probably not worth spending the efforts as it doesn't make a difference on the Ubuntu platform for now
<mzanetti> nik90: and I'm not sure it ever will
<nik90> mzanetti: yes but I will need your help to tackle that in the near future since I will need to do another json request in another plugin for the user location
<nik90> mzanetti: which will end up with two QNAM in the same app.
<mzanetti> nik90: yeah... just create a new QNAM in that plugin too for now
<nik90> mzanetti: ok
<mzanetti> nik90: again, it doesn't matter on Ubuntu (would matter on MeeGo or Sailfish though)
<nik90> got it
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, as usual, a landing request needs to be filed with this MR. Given the nature of this MR, it would be worth grouping it with other non-conflicting small MRs
<mzanetti> nik90: approved
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, i've never filed one so far, that's why I am asking about the process
<nik90> mzanetti: thnx
<jdstrand> dpm: fyi, the accounts policy group should be a 'common' policy group very soon. dbarth and mardy have been working to make that happen and I think code for it may hit a silo soon
<nerochiaro> renatu: artmello: oSoMoN: Elleo: do we know of any app that is already doing AP integration tests with the content hub ? I would like to add some to the gallery but if I can start with some examples that would make things a lot quicker
<renatu> nerochiaro, I do not know, I am sure that address-book does not have that yet
<Elleo> nerochiaro: have a chat with ken when he gets on, he's just created a test peer that can be used for autopilot tests
<Elleo> nerochiaro: as at the moment autopilot doesn't handle cases where you need to switch between apps very well, so the test peer can be configured to just instantly return various types of content or to accept content without any user interaction
<nerochiaro> Elleo: do you have an example of that ?
<nik90> dpm: I reviewed your MP and left some comments. It is all good just for some few corrections that need to be made.
<nerochiaro> Elleo: what i'd like to do is to have content hub request gallery some stuff, and verify that gallery displays the right UI and filters the data properly
<Elleo> nerochiaro: not yet; it only got merged this week, so there's nothing using it yet; kenvandine should be able to tell you how it works though
<dpm> nik90, yeah, I saw it thanks, I've been looking at reminders today, and I've not yet had the chance to address those, but I will
<nik90> dpm: np
<nerochiaro> Elleo: ok, I'll ask ken when he comes in later
<nerochiaro> Elleo: thanks
<Elleo> nerochiaro: also, rhuddie is planning on using the new test peer to write some AP tests for various apps, so you might want to co-ordinate with him as it might already be something he's working on
<dholbach> dpm, can you land https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-sdk-tutorials/updates/+merge/230791 maybe?
<dholbach> or mhall119
<dholbach> looks like I don't have the necessary powers
<dholbach> and maybe add me to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-tutorials-dev as well :)
<popey> balloons: I have rebuilt the clicks for _all_ the core apps, could you please upload en-masse?
<balloons> popey, sounds like fun :-)
<mhall119> dholbach: want me to top-approve that MP?
<mihir> balloons: Good Morning :)
<balloons> mihir, morning
<dpm> dholbach, I've added you to the team
<mihir> balloons: because of new change in Yearview we have break in AP , so we
<mihir> have to fix that.
<dholbach> mhall119, yeah, that'd be nice
<balloons> I finished the tweaks I wanted to https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1188819/+merge/230554
<dholbach> h no, dpm did
<mhall119> dholbach: yeah, I just saw that
<dholbach> thanks guys!
<mihir> balloons: yes i saw that balloons i am yet to understand that and then i'll fix in office right now will do that by tonight, my long weekend starts from today :D
<dholbach> I just went through the ubuntu-developerportal bugs and that was one of them
<mihir> zsombi_: ping
<zsombi_> mihir: pong
<mihir> zsombi_: could you join #ubuntu-touch-meeting for a while ?
<dpm> balloons, when you've got a minute, would you mind looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-filemanager-dev/ubuntu-filemanager-app/require-screenlock-password/+merge/230058 again? It seems there are some Jenkins failures and the jobs need to be retriggered
<balloons> hmm.. I don't see my push from yesterday.. interesting
<dpm> balloons, perhaps you pushed to another branch?
<balloons> who knows
<balloons> popey, I think everything should have a new version uploaded now
<popey> thanks balloons
<dpm> mzanetti, joining the reminders hangout?
<nik90> bzoltan: I think you might like this -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBpCykbmqs8&feature=youtu.be
<dpm> balloons, so the tests passed for file manager \o/ - are you happy with them, and comfortable with landing it as it is?
<nik90> balloons: can you join the clock app meeting in another hour and a half? I would like to discuss together what it would take to make the replacement.
<nik90> and then we can take some workitems and get them done
<balloons> nik90, sure can do
<balloons> hangout?
<nik90> balloons: not sure yet, normally I ask popey at the start of the meeting. Either way I will keep you informed
<balloons> dpm, I'm wanting to potentially change some things, but I would not hold the mp for it, as I know it's important.
<balloons> dpm, and I'd much prefer doing an mp with the changes against trunk, instead of making this one longer
<popey> daker: you might want to update your airbnb app with their new logo
<popey> daker: just installed it on my #189 mako and it refuses to start here.. just get the loading screen
<daker> popey: ok
<bzoltan> nik90:  beautiful background you have :)
<nik90> bzoltan: :)
<bzoltan> nik90:  I am at 2 minutes, but I love that video already! You rock!
<nik90> bzoltan: I wanted to do it earlier but was waiting for the UI workflow to stabilize. Also some devs kept asking how to run their apps after the recent update.
<daker> popey: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/246/feedback/
<rpadovani> dpm, i18n.tr doesn't work with single quote? I mean, i18n.tr('Translate this') doesn't work?
<popey> daker: looks like dholbach beat me to it ☻
<brendand> rpadovani, i ran into that one
<dpm> rpadovani, I've no idea, I would have thought it should. What's not working?
<dholbach> popey, sorry
<popey> ☻
<dholbach> :)
<rpadovani> dpm, I'm looking at this MR... it's odd
<rpadovani> https://code.launchpad.net/~vrruiz/reminders-app/i18n-strings/+merge/230838
<rpadovani> I mean, makes sense, but why?
<daker> popey: let's if it works, i know it will show the android ads
<dpm> rpadovani, ah, it might be that the string is not extracted by xgettext because it interprets the .qml file as a .c or .cpp file and expects strings to be "
<dpm> xgettext has no direct support for qml
<rpadovani> dpm, thanks for the explanation!
<dpm> np :)
<daker> popey: the "Travel" section on the store still shows the old one
<ahayzen> Does the apparmor_parser process take *forever* for anyone else when 'Allowing autopilot to play well with apparmor' or on a first boot after upgrading an image? or is it just my device?
<balloons> ahayzen, a minute yes
<ahayzen> ...or two or three...
<balloons> ahayzen, that sounds a bit long
<balloons> but :-) it has to recompile everything
<ahayzen> oh god :/ guess it is proportional to num of apps installed as well then?
<balloons> ahayzen, lolololololol..
<balloons> did you go crazy with apps?
<ahayzen> done!
<ahayzen> god probably took like 4-5 mins
<ahayzen> balloons, no not many probably +10 to standard
<ahayzen> balloons, also do u have time today to help me with the music-app ap refactor? ...
<popey> daker: cached maybe?
<ahayzen> balloons, i would really appreciate it if u could help me do the first 1/2 test transitions to make sure i set it up correctly etc...then i can do the rest
<balloons> ahayzen, I will in a bit.. trying to finish something up
<popey> ahayzen: takes 20 mins on my nexus 7
<ahayzen> popey, jesus!
<popey> ahayzen: but I have 380 clicks installed
<popey> indeed!
<ahayzen> popey, are there any plans to improve this?
<balloons> ahayzen, I can certainly answer questions as you go.. feel free to ping
<balloons> ahayzen, they did some work to improve the speed, lol
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks i'll probably start after dinner so in like 1-2hrs
<balloons> but honestly, it's a dev thing, so
<ahayzen> balloons, but it runs after u upgrade?
<popey> ahayzen: it's known ☻
<ahayzen> balloons, and it sits at 'Google' for *ages* i have been thinking the upgrades have been failing recently because of it
<ahayzen> if the shell in at that time u can see like ~4 of them all using 100% cpu
<ahayzen> popey, is there a bug to track?
<nik90> davmor2: so to fill you in, we will be doing the replacement once we have the next promoted image since the clock reboot needs the latest SDK which is not available in the previous promotoed image (179)
<popey> ahayzen: the understated bug 1350598
<nik90> davmor2: so definitely by monday
<ubot5> bug 1350598 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "apparmor_parser takes a long time" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350598
<ahayzen> popey, that title is perfect :)
<ahayzen> ah 'This will not normally affect consumers because neither the kernel nor the policy will change during the system image update process.'
<balloons> ^^ as  I said, 'dev' thing :-)
<davmor2> nik90: hahahaha you think they'll be a promoted image Monday ah bless ;)
<balloons> davmor2,  . . .
<ahayzen> yeah but i guess if someone moved their phone from 14.10 -> 15.04 then they would experience it
<ahayzen> but only once so not to bad :)
<nik90> davmor2: you are not instilling much confidence in me :P
<davmor2> nik90: blame popey he keeps finding bugs
 * ahayzen wants the new media-hub in a promoted image
<nik90> davmor2: well me and popey are in the same page, so he will understand what needs to be done :D
<popey> yeah, don't listen to him ☻
<daker> popey: i think yes
<nik90> :P
<nik90> popey: in image 189 can you see if the indicator datetime shows you any thing? For me it blank..no alarms, no calendar events..really strange
<davmor2> nik90: see now you're finding bugs how do we stand a chance
<nik90> davmor2: well this bug is so alarming that I cannot ignore it :P
<nik90> davmor2: how does it look for you?
<davmor2> nik90: well quite obviously it isn't alarming and that's the problem :P
<nik90> davmor2: lol.
<zsombi> nik90: howdy sir
<nik90> I think for me the datetime service crashes because the time it shows is also incorrect
<davmor2> nik90: I see the alram notification, but I see nothing in the indicator
<nik90> zsombi: hello :)
<nik90> davmor2: yup me too
<nik90> davmor2: time will go out of sync as well
<zsombi> nik90: will you have time tomorrow to check the alarm-switch thing?
<nik90> zsombi: I did and I got stuck :D
<nik90> zsombi: tell me you will swoop in and save the day again
<zsombi> nik90: I know, I saw your post, just had no time to check it
<zsombi> nik90: ;)
<davmor2> I blame that nik90 for this demanding changes for the alarms ;)
<zsombi> nik90: do you have some sample?
<nik90> zsombi: yeah 1 sec
<zsombi> nik90: I know you had, just lost the pastebin
<nik90> zsombi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8027116/
<zsombi> nik90: was this pastebing a delegate of a listview?
<nik90> zsombi: yup
<zsombi> nik90: do you eventually have a broader code pastebin?
<nik90> zsombi: I had a local branch I was working on. I could push that for you
<zsombi> nik90: pls, txh
<zsombi> thx
<nik90> zsombi: lp:~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/implement-alarm-status
<zsombi> nik90: thx! I'll try to see whether we can get somewhere with this
<nik90> zsombi: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/implement-alarm-status/view/head:/app/alarm/AlarmDelegate.qml
<zsombi> nik90: have you tested with memory manager as well?
<nik90> zsombi: I will be online tomorrow early. Ping me and I will join you with it.
<nik90> zsombi: no I haven't tested with memory manager.,.only EDS
<zsombi> nik90: ok, let's see
<zsombi> nik90: I think I did back few months ago, and it had the same issue
<nik90> zsombi: the code I wrote was taken from the sdk sample code.
<zsombi> nik90: even worst, as that is much faster, so it took the switch back almost instantly
<zsombi> nik90: I know... sorry for that :/ it doesn't work properly, and it's because of th eswitch
<zsombi> nik90: we had a branch with teh CheckBox - having teh same issue, I have to check that, perhaps we can do some API change to come over this issue
<nik90> zsombi: no worries, I have a potential other issue related to this, so hopefully fixing this will help with that
<zsombi> nik90: ok, let's hope
<nik90> zsombi: how do you read an alarm, update it and wait for the alarm operation to be completed before doing anything.
<nik90> zsombi: because when creating an alarm I create the Alarm{} object. Where i monitor the status signal.
<nik90> zsombi: but while reading alarms I do, var tempAlarm = alarmModel.get(index)
<nik90> zsombi: hence that confuses things for me
<zsombi> nik90: yeah, agree, it's a but confusing, perhaps the model should only return roles, not objects...
<nik90> yeah I think so
<zsombi> nik90: the Alarm{} is a helper to create alarms, you can use it to create several alarms if you clear the alarm once got saved
<zsombi> nik90: then alarmModel.get(index) returns an alarm from teh model's given index. The index has no relation with the Alarm itself, so that's why is confusing
<zsombi> nik90: there's a ccokie in teh Alarm internal which could be used as ID, however that is platform (adaptation) specific
<nik90> yeah
<zsombi> nik90: and that cookie is really bad one..
<nik90> zsombi: I am hoping something can be done within the clock app side of things since the SDK takes too long to update, but let's see what happens
<zsombi> nik90: there is some gles hassle in the CI than needs to be sorted so we can land...
<nik90> zsombi: yes I was tracking the sdk update for the past 2-3 days since I desperately needed those 2 critical bug fixes for alarms.
<zsombi> nik90: like the two bugs around the alarm sound and the clear() crash are fixed, landed in staging, but the silo is dying all the time
<nik90> yup
<nik90> zsombi: hey atleast I can now make install any SDK branch without blockage due to EDS :)
<zsombi> nik90: ;)
<popey> nik90: yes, i have stuff in mine
<nik90> popey: does the time in the panel update for you?
<nik90> popey: and are you runnign 189?
<nik90> popey: clean wipe or just update?
<nik90> sry too many questions :D
<popey> nik90: i lie, wrong phone, no i see no notifications in upcoming
<popey> nik90: and no, time is 17:08 (it's 19:00)
<popey> so indicator-datetime needs a bug i think?
<nik90> popey: yup...I am discussing with charles atm.
<popey> so i see, lemme know if you need anything from me
<nik90> well I wanted to ask you to test my custom-alarm-sound branch tonite. but we can't do it anymore
<nik90> since I doubt alarms will ring
<mhall119> nik90: this is a really great video
<mhall119> nik90: can we embed it on developer.u.c?
<nik90> mhall119: do you want me to edit it a bit? like adding titles and so on?
<mhall119> nik90: that would be great if you have time, but I'm happy to add it as-is, it's a huge help
<popey> what video is this?
<nik90> popey: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBpCykbmqs8&feature=youtu.be
<mhall119> popey: it's brilliant
<popey> ooh
<mhall119> popey: nik90: http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-sdk/using-device-kits/
<nik90> mhall119: awesome thnx
<mhall119> no man, thank you, this is great stuff
<nik90> :)
<nik90> popey: hey I pushed to test click for https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-custom-sound-backend/+merge/225812 in dropbox
<nik90> popey: can you test on 189, it works for me. What you need to test is check when editing an alarm if you see the ringtone you chose.
<nik90> popey: and ofc that the alarm rings with the ringtone you chose
<mihir> balloons: i have merged the branch , thanks for your help
<balloons> mihir, ohh excellent. you arre welcome
<mihir> balloons: here is MR link , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1188819/+merge/230554
<nik90> balloons: btw the MR with the qml tests is at https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-first-qmltest/+merge/230702.
<nik90> balloons: I will update the readme files with the necessary info to run the qml test as elopio suggested.
<popey> nik90: sure
<nik90> popey: btw don't look at the datetime indicator time before setting the alarm :)
<popey> uh, okay
<balloons> nik90, awesome
<mihir> nik90: do we need any PPA for UbuntuComponents on utopic ?
<popey> nik90: it doesn't play the sound when I choose one, I mean, when selecting the alarm sound to be used  - i would expect it to
<nik90> mihir: no
<popey> otherwise I dont know what noise will come out when the alarm goes off
<nik90> popey: +1. I have a bug about that. Unfortunately I need design spec for that.
<mihir> nik90: i am just trying to run Gallery app  , and getting this in console , file:///home/mihir/Documents/apps/gallery/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/examples/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery.qml:18 module "Ubuntu.Components" plugin "UbuntuComponents" not found
<nik90> popey: for instance where to show the stop button and so on
<nik90> mihir: how did you run it? Through Qtcreator?
<mihir> nik90: yup
<popey> i wouldn't show a stop button
<popey> other phones dont
<nik90> popey: our system settings app does
<popey> just press the button, noise comes out until you choose a different one
<nik90> that can be implemented
<popey> nik90: tested...
<popey> not sure it used the tone I chose
<popey> but it wasnt those dammed harps
<nik90> ah ok. Yeah I had to use the sytem settings app to hear the ringtone and then chose it in the clock app :)
<nik90> But yes we have to add previewing system sounds in the clock app
<mihir> nik90: by saying gallery,  I meant ubuntu-ui-toolkit application
<nik90> mihir: yeah I know..I can't understand why since it works for me on my utopic vm. I choose gallery from the Tools->Ubuntu->ShowCase Gallery
<nik90> mihir: on my utopic vm I have no PPAs installed
<mihir> nik90: it did work now , thanks for help
<mihir> balloons: ping
<mihir> balloons:  i still see some errors in AP , is it because of some assert issues , http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1531/testReport/junit/calendar_app.tests.test_new_event/NewEventTestCase/test_delete_event_must_remove_it_from_day_view_with_mouse_/ ?
<nik90> mihir: ah, awesome
<mihir> i did run test cases on my machine and it did passed flawlessley
<popey> nik90: yes, set a few alarms with different sounds and they work
<nik90> popey: do you want me to add support for previewing sounds in this MP or a new one?
<popey> separately
<nik90> ok
<nik90> on it
<nik90> balloons: mind doing a code review of  https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-custom-sound-backend/+merge/225812 when you are free. popey has tested green on image 189.
<balloons> nik90, do you underscore in qml for a specific reason? aka _soundModel
<nik90> balloons: nope, I just use it similar to in python indicating it is a internal variable
<nik90> balloons: I am going to add a bit of comments to the code in a bit
<mihir> balloons: it seems a same problem , it is not able to find the event after deleation
<balloons> nik90, kk
 * balloons watches video
<balloons> I think you are seeing an issue in trunk though mihir
<balloons> ahh yes indeed
<mihir> balloons: didn't get you :|
<balloons> mihir, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1350605
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1350605 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Existing Event can be "Hidden" when adding new events" [High,Triaged]
<balloons> basically there is a display issue going on with events, and that's what we are partially seeing. The other issue is timing.. the page hasn't loaded yet and it tries to grab the object but it doesn't exist
<balloons> your desktop is fast, so no weird issues and it runs fine
<mihir> balloons: ohhh I see, I was trying to fail that test case on machine and couldn't
<mihir> balloons: as we have added bug workaround in AP it should refresh the view righ t?
<balloons> mihir, yes and you can see it dies.. but right after refreshing it checks for the object and fails.. you can just see the spinner on the dayview pag
<balloons> when the video ends. the page is still loading
<mihir> balloons: hmm I see that.
<ahayzen> balloons, let me know when ur free
<nik90> balloons: it seems there is a flaw in our autopilot test for alarms. It doesn't test the value of the alarm sound. As a result the test doesn't fail if the alarm sound cannot be chosen
<balloons> nik90, the sound selection is new thought correct?
<nik90> balloons: no it was there before this MP
<balloons> ahayzen, sorry I've gotten stuck on this mp for some time
<balloons> nik90, ahh, we should have included it then..
<ahayzen> balloons, no worries i'm just playing about attempting things ;)
<nik90> balloons: the issue there is that the alarm sound chosen is not shown in the UI in the Alarm List page
<nik90> balloons: so how do we tests its value if we cannot retrieve it via the UI?
<nik90> balloons: unit tests?
<nik90> balloons: are you stuck in my MP?
<balloons> nik90, lp wouldn't let me comment on your mp, lol
<nik90> weird
<balloons> nik90, if the property is set we can read the value if needed
<nik90> balloons: the property seems to be set in the EditAlarmPage where we don't do any verfication yet. We do the verification once the alarm is saved in the main Alarm Page where the alarm sound property cannot be read.
<nik90> balloons: I will add a verify function in the EditAlarmPage for this
<nik90> balloons: ah looks like carla did add a verify function in the EditAlarmPage...
 * nik90 investigates why that didnt trigger the failure
<nik90> balloons: can you look at https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-custom-sound-backend/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntu_clock_app/emulators.py#L225
<nik90> balloons: that's the verify function which wait for the alarmSound text to match the given sound name
<nik90> balloons: why doesn't it fail?
<nik90> balloons: in the emulator.py file, how do you check if two strings are the same and if not it fails the test
<nik90> balloons: I can't use assert statements in the emulator.py file
<balloons> nik90, need just a bit longer
<nik90> sure
<nik90> balloons: I fixed it
<nik90> balloons: AP now fails if incorrect alarm sound is chosen
<ahayzen> balloons, nik90, any reason/preference why the reminders app has a BaseTestCaseWithTempHome and then a RemindersAppTestCase but the clock app just has ClockAppTestCase ?
<nik90> ahayzen: you got a link to BaseTestCaseWithTempHome?
<ahayzen> nik90, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/reminders/tests/__init__.py
<ahayzen> nik90, note the RemindersAppTestCase at the bottom which inherits
<nik90> no idea
<ahayzen> hah
<ahayzen> nik90, so should i just do MusicAppTestCase ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> soooo; before ubuntu ships the rtm
<nik90> well frankly I never wrote the __init__.py fiel for either of the clock apps. So not the right person to ask
<Akiva-Thinkpad> is there any apps that need shoring up?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I have some free time i can throw their way
<ahayzen> nik90, hah no worries then i'll continue playing about :)
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: do you have a device to test apps?
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, are you interested in any particular area? coding/design/testing?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, unfortunately not.
<nik90> and that ^^
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahayzen, core apps I have experience with, but I would be happy doing something new too.
 * Akiva-Thinkpad still needs to finish my own app :S -- First though he needs a custom keyboard layout
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: your best bet would be core apps since the other system apps get enough attention with full time devs working on them :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, any one in particular that needs more work than the others?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, ahayzen also; has the design for the tablet mode of Unity8 been planned yet?
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: I personally think the order is calendar app -> music app -> clock app.
<ahayzen> clock and music ;) hehe ... no vested interest at all there right nik90 ?
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: calendar requires the most
<ahayzen> yeah agreed calendar
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thanks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> whats the lp?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> calender-app?
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: lp:ubuntu-calculator-app
<Akiva-Thinkpad> o_O
<Akiva-Thinkpad> calculator app?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> for the calender?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> you are pulling my leg, right?
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: crap, sry
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ha ha
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay thanks
 * Akiva-Thinkpad branches
<ahayzen> to many apps starting with C lol
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: its 01:00 AM here, a bit sleepy :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> heh
<nik90> ahayzen: yup
<nik90> Clock, Calendar, Calculator....CMusic...anything else :D
<ahayzen> CMusic \o/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ha
<ahayzen> nik90, how are you doing with the clock-reboot?
<nik90> ahayzen: good..hoping for a replacement after the next promoted image since we need the latest sdk bits.
<nik90> ahayzen: we are actually a position to do the replacement but have to wait for ^^
<ahayzen> OMG \o/ well done :)
<nik90> thnx :) awfully tired but finally finally there ;)
<ahayzen> hah ...i've been playing with the click from the store and love the transitions and animations :)
<nik90> ahayzen: how's your bottom edge implementation going?
<nik90> ahayzen: ETA on its landing?
<ahayzen> nik90, ETA = when victor says it is ready
<nik90> ahayzen: I think https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+milestone/rtm says part of the story
<nik90> ahayzen: lol
<ahayzen> nik90, he has done a first review and i've fixed that so will hopefully get another tonight :) https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/bottom-edge-implementation-001/+merge/230303
<nik90> ahayzen: oh cool
<ahayzen> nik90, thats nearly as big as ur list at ... no thats getting old ;)
<nik90> ahayzen: i am gonna kill you :P
<ahayzen> hehe
<ahayzen> nik90, but seriously awesome work :)
<nik90> thnx mate
<ahayzen> nik90, just wondering...as me and victor were discussing the other day....how are u going to handle rtm...are u gonna have a separate branch for rtm then a devel branch? or have u not decided yet?
<nik90> ahayzen: separate branches I think
<ahayzen> nik90, so then 2 clicks in the store?
<nik90> ahayzen: I already have a separate branch for reboot, so it ain't that difficult
<nik90> ahayzen: hmm clicks..
<ahayzen> nik90, hah but at one point i didn't think u could have two click with the same namespace but with different versions
<nik90> yeah :/
<ahayzen> nik90, whatever we do i feel the coreapps need to be consistent otherwise it is gonna be confusing going between each of them
<nik90> I personally think that multiple branches is the way for the following reasons,
<nik90> 1. Say you migrate to ms3 and framework 15.04. What happens to the people using framework 14.10 and ms2? We would be abandoning them.
<ahayzen> that is the biggest one ^^
<nik90> this is not acceptable for rtm since it is a public device after all
<nik90> I remember beuno saying that they would perhaps add support for multiple click versions in the store. But no ETA on that.
<nik90> if we raise this as a critical bug, then we might be get that feature landed
<balloons> nik90, ahayzen ok I'm here.. perhaps briefly, but here
<nik90> I am sure once 15.04 development starts, they will bump framework version and if we want to use that while at the same time supporting the old framework, we need multiple branches (and multiple clicks)
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah maybe i think we need to all have a discussion with dpm and popey about it
<nik90> ahayzen: +1000
<ahayzen> balloons, this is a non-working (i know why i think)...diff of the music-app autopilto tests...could u tell me if i'm heading in the right direction or not? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8049152/
<ahayzen> hah RemindersAppTestCase ... how did that get there...
<ahayzen> balloons, i think i need to move the stuff from MusicApp into MainView?
<ahayzen> balloons, thats what the clock app has
<balloons> ahayzen, yes, looks good. Keep methods useful.. no 'get_first_track', instead 'get_track' and pass a number to get
<balloons> so try and avoid the get_X mantra and you'll be fine
<ahayzen> balloons, ah yes thanks
<ahayzen> balloons, i think i understand how it works...
<ahayzen> balloons, like with a class for the objects...eg having a class for Page etc
<ahayzen> balloons, but haven't got it running yet still linking things up :)
<nik90> ahayzen: also keep your tests as short as possible. All the hard work should be done in the emulators.py (or helpers.py).
<nik90> ahayzen: look at the old clock app tests for example.
<ahayzen> nik90, thats the plan .... so run_test() ? hehe
<nik90> lol
<ahayzen> balloons, should i be transitioning to py3 as well?
<ahayzen> balloons, or are we py3 already...
<nik90> balloons: jenkins is cruel...it makes me wait for long before telling me that I have pep8 errors and fails the integration :/
<nik90> long a.k.a 4 mins
<ahayzen> nik90, run pep8/pyflakes locally ;)
<nik90> ahayzen: I changed 3 lines of code at most...didnt occur I might make a pep8 error there :P
<ahayzen> nik90, hah u'd think
<balloons> nik90, I get burned all the time.. wlecome to the club
<balloons> ahayzen, yes py3 all the way
<ahayzen> balloons, cool i'll transition over...am i best just deleting all the old code?
<ahayzen> balloons, then slowly building it back up
<ahayzen> balloons, otherwise i have to think of alternate names for 'emulator' and 'test_music'
<balloons> ahayzen, you can take either approach. For music, I would do a page at a time.. transition a page, and leave the rest
<ahayzen> balloons, most of our tests use multiple pages though :/
<balloons> commits will be easier to read as well.. it won't be a giant replacement
<ahayzen> balloons, which makes it tricky
<ahayzen> balloons, but but but i like my 2.5K+ diffs
<balloons> try and take small bites :-)
 * balloons rolls eyes
<ahayzen> balloons, ok but i would still end up with one large mp at the end no?
<balloons> ahayzen, no I would propose as you go.. As I said, convert a page, and then use those new methods in the tests for that page
<balloons> split out the tests into new files corresponding to the page
<balloons> each one should be it's own mp
<balloons> that's the theory..
<ahayzen> balloons, and then merge that into trunk....hmm ok so i guess i would need a separate emulators.py ? and __init__.py ?
<balloons> reality might be harsher, but see if you can work along those lines
<balloons> ahayzen, nope you shouldn't need a seperate
<ahayzen> balloons, hmmm ok i'll try
<balloons> ahayzen, yep, don't fret so much on what the mp will be.. try and bite off small chunks as I said.. it should come together
<ahayzen> balloons, ok i'll  try and convert 1-3 tests over the next day and mp that ...then let u have a look :)
<balloons> ahayzen, sound sgreat
<ahayzen> :)
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks for ur help :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahayzen, sorry to bug you; but calender app uses a qml project file; is this a new type of project file? I am used to seeing cmakelists and qt .pro files
<Akiva-Thinkpad> just curious
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, we use cmakelists in music-app but yeah qml projects can be used i don't know how new they are?
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, we did use qml project before :) nothing wrong with them
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahayzen, just curious now which of the templates use this...
<ahayzen> errrr Simple and Tabbed did at one point IIRC ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the template I used for my project in the new projects wizard, used cmakelists, and its annoying to configure.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahayzen, yep right on the money
<ahayzen> yey
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, what issues you having with cmake?
 * Akiva-Thinkpad finds an excuse not to learn cmake!!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hooray!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahayzen, icon setting
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Hell I went so far to put an icon in every folder, and it still wouldn't show up.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> pah
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, the only issue i have is that for ubuntu-sdk to work with autocomplete i have to open a qml project for qtcreator to index it ?!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hrm
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, i spot this line in music set(ICON_FILE images/music-app@30.png)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thanks I'll take a look at it.
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, this is our cmake http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/CMakeLists.txt
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, other than ^^ issue i stated i have no issues with it
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, it just doesn't feel as integrated with qtcreator
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ^
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, eg with qml project u can right click and do 'Add new file'
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yes!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> geez; that is such an annoyance
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, yeah :/
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, wish it was better
<Akiva-Thinkpad> could be worse
<ahayzen> hah
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, it was referred to as cbreak while we were transitioning ;)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ha ha
<Akiva-Thinkpad> lol
 * Akiva-Thinkpad gets to debugging the calender
<ahayzen> \o/
<nik90> balloons: I am of to sleep. Can we talk about enabling the unit tests in jenkins tomorrow. Let me know if you find something about that.
<nik90> balloons: I finished the custom alarm sound branch. Any further improvements, I will reserve to another MP.
<popey> \o/ sleep
<balloons> nik90, good night. We can chat tomorrow. I pinged fginther about it earlier, I'll track him down tomorrow
<nik90> nite :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-08-15
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Ping any calender app devs? been a few months since I have proposed anything for merging. Was wondering if anyone wanted to give this branch a review:
<Akiva-Thinkpad> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-calendar-app/ubuntu-calendar-app/revision/394?start_revid=394#NewEvent.qml
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or rather this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-calendar-app/ubuntu-calendar-app
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Do I wait for someone to review it before proposing it for a merge?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah hold on; need to recommit; forgot one expandable
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay done :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and my computer just crashed
<Akiva-Thinkpad> >:/ why do all the developers have to be sleeping at this hour!
<fginther> balloons, you around?
<fginther> balloons, I must have missed your ping
<dholbach> good morning
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dholbach, hey good morning
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dholbach, are you working on the calender app? I submitted a patch/merge, and its been awhile since I did it.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Just wondering if you would mind taking a look at the proposal, and tell me if I did it right?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> feel free to say "busy" :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-calendar-app/ubuntu-calendar-app
<dholbach> Akiva-Thinkpad, I don't work on calendar, sorry
<Akiva-Thinkpad> np
<dholbach> popey should know who to ping about an MP
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thanks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> when he gets up then :P
<nik90> Good morning :-)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, morning
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, you work on the calender app right?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or did you just point me in that direction :P
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: no, I work on the clock app. But sure what's up?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, oh its just been a few months since I did the ol merge thing; can you give my merge proposal a look, and just tell me if I did it right?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-calendar-app/ubuntu-calendar-app
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: first thing can you rename your branch? You can do so by pushig the branch again to launchpad
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: bzr push lp:~launchpadid/ubuntu-calendar-app/branch-name
<Akiva-Thinkpad> why do I need to rename it?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and what should I name it to?
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: because ubuntu-calendar-app is your current branch name which is a bit confusing.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay
<nik90> just to help the calendar devs quickly see what the branch is about
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: in the branch link, there is a link called "Propose for merging". Click on that, add the description, commit message and press propose. That's about it.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay great advice
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, even though it hasnt been reviewed?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or does the review happen when I propose it?
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: the review happens when you propose a merge
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: it is similar to a pull request in github
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, and should I set the status from "Development" to something else?
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: nah, what it says by default should be fine
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: these are the current MPs for calendar app for example
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "~akiva/ubuntu-calender-app/new-event-pan-flickable-down/": : Project 'ubuntu-calender-app' does not exist.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> using bzr explorer
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: did bzr push  lp:~akiva/ubuntu-calendar-app/branch-name not work?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, no
<Akiva-Thinkpad> well
<Akiva-Thinkpad> wait; i'll do it in terminal
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, yep worked
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !cookie
<ubot5> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<nik90> hehe
<popey> Morning all
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, Hey busy fellow; Chris is Badmouthing ubuntu, and you arent there to defend it !
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :O
<popey> yeah, he's a silly rabbit
 * Akiva-Thinkpad assumes you are swamped with the rtm
<popey> just a tiny bit
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ;)
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: akiva/ubuntu-calender-app/new-event-pan-flickable-down/ didn't work because of a typo, you typed calender instead of calendar, that's all
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ha ha shucks :P
<popey> easily done
<popey> but thank you for the contribution!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :P
<popey> so at https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-calendar-app/new-event-pan-flickable-down if you're happy with the merge then click "propose for merging"
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: you will need to propose it
<popey> then it will get reviewed
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yep; doing it right now
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<popey> Winner.
<popey> What an excellent way to start a friday.
<DanChapman> Morning all o/
<nik90> DanChapman: Morning :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-calendar-app/new-event-pan-flickable-down/+merge/230935
<Akiva-Thinkpad> does that look good?
<Laney> is there a mailing list for "app developers" or is it just ubuntu-phone?
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: do add a commit message otherwise jenkins will fail you :D
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, ah shucks; guess I have to recommit
<nik90> Laney: just ubuntu-phone and ubuntu-core-apps
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: no no
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: in the MP itself
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: there must a set commit message for the MP
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh I think I did.
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: no you set the Description of the Change not the commit message
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh wait
<Akiva-Thinkpad> should I just make it the same as my description?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I used to have a formal way of doing commit messages, but DPM just told me to avoid it.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> just be brief
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: just be brief would be fine.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay
<Akiva-Thinkpad> done
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thanks for the help
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !cookie
<ubot5> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: now we wait for a calendar app dev to review it. I will test it on the device a bit later
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, neato
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, Just curious; http://i.imgur.com/ZTnhvR7.png < This has been around for awhile; has there been any discussion in regards to fixing this?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the little aesthetic flaw where things in the list escape outside the ubuntu shape?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, or maybe you can answer that question
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: I am not sure, but it is annoying to see that though
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: calendar app dev -----> Mirv
<nik90> bah
<nik90> mihir ^^
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, its in the showcase too.
<nik90> I know
<Mirv> :)
<seb128> speaking of calendar app, should it work on unity7 desktops on utopic?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ha ha
<mihir> nik90: hey good morning all :)
<seb128> seems to hang/not display an ui here
<Akiva-Thinkpad> morning
<mihir> seb128: it does run on utopic
<Akiva-Thinkpad> seb128, I have it working on mine
<mihir> seb128: but we don't have UI change if we resize
<Akiva-Thinkpad> well okay, running; I havn't tested the functionality extensively.
<seb128> hum, I wonder why it's not display anything here
<seb128> e_cal_client_get_view: assertion 'E_IS_CAL_CLIENT (client)' failed
<seb128> wonder if that's the issue
<mihir> seb128: you running from trunk ?
<mihir> nik90: btw , I have fixed the Icon MR , you can review whenever you get time :) thanks for that
<seb128> mihir, 0.6bzr390 from the core apps ppa, should be similar
<nik90> seb128: I think that's a EDS error, not really sure how to fix it. I think it may cause the clock app to not start as well if you have the error
<seb128> k
 * seb128 tries a guest session
<seb128> works with another user
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: i had never seen that
<mihir> how much usually it takes to start an emulator ??
<mihir> on utopic, vm
<ybon> very first run takes a lot
<ybon> like 20 minutes last time for me, then it's faster for other runs of the same image
<mihir> ybon: hmm okay , when i try to run from QT creator it does nothing , but when i do it from terminal it starts.
<mihir> how can we change scale using Terminal ?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Relaxation Day! :-D
<nik90> mihir: hey can you check if icon-location@18.png and icon-contacts@8.png , avatar@8.png are required? If yes replace them with suru icons?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, for what its worth; filed a bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1357238
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357238 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Ubuntu Shape corners escape " [Undecided,New]
<popey> thanks Akiva-Thinkpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<popey> btw ybon I'm seeing a couple of apparmor failures in osmtouch...
<popey> [Fri Aug 15 09:31:09 2014] type=1400 audit(1408091469.359:230): apparmor="DENIED" operation="chmod" profile="me.yohanboniface.osmtouch_OSMTouch_0.1.3" name="/run/user/32011/" pid=4344 comm="qmlscene" requested_mask="w" denied_mask="w" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
 * mihir looks for the icons usage in calendar
<popey> [Fri Aug 15 09:31:09 2014] type=1400 audit(1408091470.090:231): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mkdir" profile="me.yohanboniface.osmtouch_OSMTouch_0.1.3" name="/home/phablet/.cache/QtLocation/" pid=4344 comm="qmlscene" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<ybon> popey: humm, thanks
<ybon> I'm afraid it explains why we don't have tile caching anymore
<ybon> Am I missing a securicy-policy group?
 * ybon on http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/security-policy-for-click-packages/
<mihir> nik90: it is done.
<ybon> oh, I see a "sensors" policy group, but I've not add it to Sensors Status, and I can still access to accelerometer or gyroscope
<ybon> Just in case, I'm adding it
<popey> ybon: you'll probably need to cache somewhere else, that you have write access to
<ybon> popey: I'm not sure I can control that :/
<ybon> IIRC, it's one of the QtLocation internal settings that are not exposed
<ybon> but I will check that again
<dpm> t1mp, kalikiana, if I want to show a popup dialog before an app shows its main UI, what's the best way to do it? I've tried to use a PopupUtils.open() call inside the MainView's Component.onCompleted handler, but that does not seem to work.
<ybon> btw, I remember asking if .cache was safe, and being answered yes :)
<nik90> mihir: any reason why you guys are showing the save and cancel button in the bottom instead of as header buttons?
<popey> ybon: might want to ping jdstrand, he's the apparmor guru
<ybon> popey: thanks :)
<nik90> mihir: that will save some precious vertical space and declutter the new event page a little
<ybon> jdstrand: if you are around, I may need a bit of help to understand what's wrong on OSMTouch cache :)
<mihir> nik90: you meant to say they should be on top right corner right ?
<kalikiana> dpm: t1mp: how do you mean "before" exactly? you need to display something on screen, so normally that would mean pop over on top of your MainView
<nik90> mihir: yes
<dpm> kalikiana, sorry, I wasn't clear. What you're describing is exactly what I mean
<mihir> nik90:  i guess this was decided in Malta spring , so I am not much aware about that, popey any comments ? ^^
<nik90> mihir: the save button should be in the top right. The cancel button should replace the back button in the header.
<kalikiana> dpm: do you have a test snippet I could have a look at?
<popey> I don't follow?
<nik90> popey: in the new event page, the buttons save and cancel are shown in the bottom toolbar.
<nik90> popey: any reason why this shouldnt be header buttons like the other core apps do?
<popey> oh, yes, totally should.
<nik90> mihir: ^^
<mihir> nik90: noted :)
<popey> good call, this solves another issue with those buttons obscuring content
<nik90> mihir: it should be an easy fix. I could do it but I don't want to mess with calendar app AP tests
<mihir> nik90: yup , i know we have to change AP accoridngly too :)
<nik90> mihir: make it look like https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1Kkl7xT8BYo9mT8i3IXh6rPrDlNg6cBxTajahlRYIGlI/edit#slide=id.g18587dd40_077
 * mihir looks at presentation slides
<dpm> kalikiana, I don't, I've got a full-blown app, but I think this should illustrate what I'm trying to do: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-terminal-dev/ubuntu-terminal-app/require-password-screenlock/view/head:/src/app/qml/ubuntu-terminal-app.qml#L18
<mihir> trivial MR review  , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1357216/+merge/230940
<dpm> kalikiana, if I put that PopupUtils.open() call in another handler, e.g. here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-terminal-dev/ubuntu-terminal-app/require-password-screenlock/view/head:/src/app/qml/ubuntu-terminal-app.qml#L52 it does show up
<dpm> only on Component.onCompleted handlers it seems it doesn't
<nik90> mihir: hmm did you push anything into it. It looks empty to me, both MR and branch
<mihir> nik90: yeah , i just saw that, the push got intrrupted re-pushing that
<nik90> ah
<dholbach> popey,  yo yo - how's life over there?
<popey> dholbach: super (on hangout)
<mihir> nik90: it should be done now , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1357216/+merge/230942 ?
<t1mp> dpm: how does calling the popup open from mainview not work?
<nerochiaro> dpm: I fixed one of the two apps that still had wrong desktop translations. let me know if this works for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/dialer-app/desktop-translation-fixes/+merge/230944
<mihir> nik90: have you ever used Stroke Button >
<mihir> ?
<nik90> no
<nik90> its quite new I think so I havent
<mihir> nik90: hmm yup , we have to replace date textbox as we are using highligted property of that ,and it is going to deprciate
<nik90> mihir: isn't it just a normal button with strokecolor?
<t1mp> dpm:  the PageStack + contents is being completed before the MainView
<t1mp> dpm: so if you want the PageStack to be loaded later, you'll need to put it inside a Loader
<t1mp> nik90: yes
<mihir> nik90: i am not sure .
<nik90> mihir: ^^ it shouldn't be difficult
<nik90> mihir: check API docs in QtC :)
<t1mp>     /*!
<t1mp>       \since Ubuntu.Components 1.1
<t1mp>       If set to a color, the button has a stroke border instead of a filled shape.
<t1mp>     */
<t1mp>     property color strokeColor: Qt.rgba(0.0, 0.0, 0.0, 0.0)
<t1mp> hmm, docs for this are not on the webpage yet
<nik90> t1mp: yeah mhall119 has to update the docs in the webpage
<t1mp> mhall119: can you trigger an update for http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.Button/ ?
<t1mp> mhall119: actually for the full uitk docs :)
<nik90> t1mp: I always first look at QtC docs which get updated with every sdk update
<nik90> mhall119: I think you should have a script for this to update automatically with every sdk update
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Hey I recorded a 100kb (Tiny) video demonstrating a bug; how do you think should I upload it? Filebin? Youtube? This is for a bug report on the calender app.
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: you should be able to upload the video directly as an attachment in the bug report
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, okay great
<Akiva-Thinkpad> will do
<popey> beuno: "Changes can not be accepted and published at this time. Please try again later."
<popey> is there a deployment happening? How do I always seem to hit those?
 * nik90 is away from irc to do some coding...
<popey> o/
<mihir> t1mp: got it thanks for
<mihir> t1mp: i was referring docs on website instead of QTC
<mihir> popey: what do you think for bug , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1357255 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357255 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Year view has day names too condensed" [Undecided,New]
<mihir> popey: do we need to handle that small resoultion  as well ?
<nik90|BusyCoding> popey: quick question, when you click on an alarm sound to choose it, do you want it do a playback loop of the sound? Or just play it once?
<popey> nik90|BusyCoding: once
<popey> nik90|BusyCoding: and tapping a second stops the first and plays second.
<popey> mihir: looking...
<nik90|BusyCoding> jhodapp: ping
<mihir> popey: thanks :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> For the calender, are new events supposed to show up in the agenda?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or is that not implimented yet?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or do I need to be connected to google or something?
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: it is supposed to be show up in agenda
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, okay; I made a quick video showing my debug too;. will submit a bug report
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: sure , thanks..btw i see list of up coming events on my agenda view.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, screenshot?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1357280
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357280 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Creating New Event does not show up on "Upcoming Events"" [Undecided,New]
 * mihir tests agenda view
<nik90> jdstrand: ping
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, hey; bug was actually my issue
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I did not have "Personal" or "Birthdays" enabled.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, Given my confusion, if the list is empty, do you think it might be a good idea to add a quick tip to an empty agenda?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> say "No Upcoming Events" + <br> + "Make sure you have Calendars enabled"?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Anyways; gonna head out. I marked the bug as invalid.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> o/ later all
<nik90> mihir: Does calendar support Trusty?
<nik90> mihir: You guys are using still using toolbar items instead of the new Header API
<nik90> which requires Utopic
<nik90> popey: can you add me to the calendar-app-dev, I want to create a RTM milestone and put all important bugs there.
<popey> awesome
<popey> done
<nik90> popey: thnx
<mihir> nik90: yes it does work on trusty my machine, but haven't tested all the functionalties \
<mihir> nik90: did it break anything fo you ?
<nik90> mihir: no it works on trusty
<nik90> mihir: but I think you guys should move to the new headers which will requires utopic
<mihir> nik90: hmmm   okay :)
 * mihir files a bug 
<nerochiaro> dpm: messaging app should also be fixed here: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/messaging-app/more-desktop-translation-fixes/+merge/230953
<nerochiaro> dpm: i'll email you about those two as well
<davmor2> nik90: there was a bug for the datetime indicator issue right? my lp foo is failing me
<nik90> davmor2: yeah it doesn't show the contents anymore.. UI broke
<davmor2> nik90: but was there a bug?
<nik90> davmor2: charles is trying to debug it.
<nik90> davmor2: not that I know of...will check now..1 sec
<davmor2> I couldn't find one but I'm sure there was mention of one
<davmor2> maybe it was just discussions
<nik90> davmor2: I couldn't find it either...I remember popey asking if he should report one.
<nik90> popey: did you ^^
<davmor2> popey: didn't he was asking me for the number :)
<davmor2> popey: do you want to file it or should I, I think I must of seen charles talk about this issue and throw out a bug number for another bug
<nik90> charles was debugging the issue and I provided some logs..dont recollect seeing a bug report
<popey> gah
<mihir> nik90: is there any way we can control text alignment of Button directly ?
<nik90> mihir: no
<nik90> mihir: doesn't it do it automatically?
<mihir> nik90: it does set in center by default , and no other way to controll it
<popey> davmor2: nik90 bug 1357307
<ubot5> bug 1357307 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Datetime indicator no longer shows events, time not updated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357307
<nik90> mihir: btw do you have permission to set bug priority for calendar app?
<mihir> nik90: yup i do have
<nik90> mihir: ok in which case please do set the status and triage the bugs as you submit them pls. This way we can focus on the important ones quicker.
<nik90> mihir: also move them to the rtm milestone if they are important
<mihir> nik90: sure got it, i do confirm bugs if they are reporducable on desktop as of now.
<mihir> for other bugs i ask popey or dpm to confirm it
<popey> will do
<nik90> davmor2, popey: I have a feeling that the datetime-indicator bug started with qtmir 0.6
<dpm> nerochiaro, awesome, thanks! I've reviewed the MP ad added a few comments
<nik90> davmor2, popey: Which iimage did that land in?
<nik90> because I remember charles looking at the 189 changelog and seeing absolutely no changes that could cause the bug
<nik90> which makes me suspect that it could have originated in 188
<nik90> or 187
<davmor2> nik90: 189 was when we all saw it
<davmor2> could of landed in 188
<mihir> popey: you have done it few days back , and there are no more to confirm i can see , thanks for tha t
<nerochiaro> dpm: i haven't worked on any of these apps, i think renatu, boiko and tiago will know how to fix these comments
<nerochiaro> dpm: i don't know what these strings refer to
<mihir> popey: ping
<mihir> popey: for the bug ,https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1315199
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1315199 in Ubuntu Calendar App "[Desktop] Running the Calendar app from the command line (calendar-app) uses the old icon" [Low,Triaged]
<popey> i marked it low, "phone > desktop" in terms of priority
<mihir> popey: i dig out into all the way , and i couldn't find anywhere the old icon is being used, is there any other location it comes in Ubuntu Desktop?
<popey> probably the debian package points to it
<popey> which is separate from the click package config
<popey> at a guess
<popey> but it's low, so I wouldn't worry too much.
<mihir> popey: it should be something out of the click package , though .
<mihir> popey: okay.
<dpm> t1mp, thanks. So all I want is that before showing any pagestack pages, a popup dialog is shown. Would it just be a matter of putting the pagestack inside the Loader (I've never used those)? Where should the PopupUtils.open() call should be invoked, then?
<t1mp> dpm: what about putting pageStack.push(terminalPage) after                 console.log("Authenticated for full access") ?
<t1mp> or after that whole if-statement if that's what you want
<dpm> t1mp, so I tried this for testing purposes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8052914/ - but that does not load the popup, either
<zyga> hey, I'm looking for anyone willing to do code reviews for my QML code for chcekbox-touch
<zyga> I'm still learing basics and I'd love pointers and criticism from more experienced developers
<t1mp> dpm: weird that it doesn't open the popover. Is mview initialized? You can also call  open() without a second parameter to have a centered popover (not pointing to an Item)
<zyga> if anyone willing to spend a few minutes looking at the stuff I'm writing please ping me
<nik90> zyga: link
<zyga> nik90: thanks, all of the code is in in lp:checkbox, let me give you a link http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~checkbox-dev/checkbox/trunk/files/head:/checkbox-touch/
<zyga> nik90: we had a prototype but we're writing stuff from scratch, what you see there is just the main page really
<zyga> nik90: now the code I'm working on here aims to introduce a simple list of items that you can select/deselect
<zyga> nik90: each item is a simple string
<nik90> zyga: If you can create a MP for it, I'd be willing to review and add comments to it.
<zyga> nik90: ok
<zyga> nik90: thanks!
<nik90> zyga: say thnx after I do the review..I could ditch you ;P
<dpm> t1mp, I don't know if mview is initialized, I just noticed that if I put the .open() call inside the Component.onCompleted() handler for either mainview or pagestack, it won't load the popup. Also removing mview as the caller from the .open() function does not help
<t1mp> zyga: to get all the latest UITK features, import Ubuntu.Components 1.1 (utopic only)
<mihir> zsombi_: ping
<zsombi_> mihir: pong
<mihir> zsombi_: can we change text color of button ?
<t1mp> zsombi_: dpm's popover issue^ is it possible that the rootItem is not valid yet in onCompleted of an item?
<zsombi_> mihir: lemme check, there were thing sadded recently to it...
<t1mp> dpm: if you can reproduce this problem with a simple (as small as possible) test program, I can play around with it
<mihir> zsombi_: i couldn't see anything in doc , along with that alingment of text is also not there
<mihir> zsombi_: bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1357303
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357303 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Use different component instead of using Textbox or custom component instead of textbox. " [High,Confirmed]
<zsombi_> mihir: nope, not possible :(
<t1mp> dpm: the behavior seems not intuitive, so if you can reproduce it with a test program, perhaps file a bug for it
<mihir> zsombi_: hmm thats bad :( for calendar :|
<mihir> zsombi_: any workaround woudl you suggest ?
<zsombi_> mihir: there
<zsombi_> mihir: there's non really... :(
<mihir> zsombi_: :(
<ahayzen> popey, we just had this bug 1357324, are we expected to do export support as well before rtm? as we only have import as WIP at the moment?
<ubot5> bug 1357324 in Ubuntu Music App "Content hub integration as source/destination of music" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357324
<zsombi_> mihir: I'd rather file a bug against UITK
<mihir> i just did for alignment https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1357303
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357303 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Use different component instead of using Textbox or custom component instead of textbox. " [High,Confirmed]
<mihir> zsombi_: wrong link , https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1357323
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357323 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "There is no way to control text alignment of the button" [Undecided,New]
<mihir> could you confirm and make it possible done before RTM ?
<popey> ahayzen: wishlist
<ahayzen> popey, ok shall i change that bug to track exporting then? and use the other one as importing
<mihir> zsombi_: bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1357332
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357332 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "There is no way to control text color of Button" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen> popey, this one for importing https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1347444
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1347444 in Ubuntu Music App "Music app does not expose download handler" [High,In progress]
<popey> yeah, keep the two things separate bugs
<ahayzen> popey, cool :) and i see a silo for ms2 \o/
<zsombi_> mihir: is this text color bug an issue needed for rtm?
<popey> swet
<popey> +e
<mihir> zsombi_: both of them actually
<mihir> zsombi_: i would say first , Color then alignment
<mihir> zsombi_: the reason is it will break consitetency of Event Page
<zsombi_> mihir: I see
<zyga> t1mp: thanks!
<zyga> t1mp: does that inclue U.C.ListItems, we get those still at 1.0?
<dpm> t1mp, something like that? -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/+junk/popupapp/view/head:/main.qml#L26
<mihir> zsombi_: this is how it looks like currently ,http://imgur.com/MKGhCJm
<mihir> popey: http://imgur.com/MKGhCJm
<t1mp> zyga: listitems are still at 1.0
<zyga> k
<dpm> t1mp, on that test app, I can actually see the popup for a split second before it gets hidden by the page loaded
<zsombi_> t1mp: if the popover is created the same time as the rest of the app's components, then it can be that during onCompleted the rootItem is not yet valid
<mihir> zsombi_: the text needs to be left aligned , and the color should be changed according to the other component
<nik90> zsombi_, mihir: I didnt follow the issue fully, but why not use abstract button instead?
<zsombi_> mihir: actually nik90 has a point... you can use abstractButton instead
<zsombi_> mihir: of course in that case you need to make all teh layout, all the shading, the pressed efects ASO
<ahayzen> Is the datetime indicator not showing the correct time on image 189 a known issue? seems to be totally frozen
<zsombi_> dpm, t1mp: so what was the issue?
<mihir> zsombi_: nik90 can I control color,alignment in AbstractButton ?
<nik90> mihir: abstractButton is basically like an Item{}
<dpm> zsombi_, here's a test app: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/+junk/popupapp/view/head:/main.qml - in summary, I try to load a popup above the mainview that prevents seeing the UI below, but if I use PopupUtils.open() inside Component.onComplete, it seems the popup is loaded, but it ends up behind the main page
<zsombi_> mihir: AbstractButton has nothing,
<nik90> mihir: it offers a container where you can put the button items
<mihir> zsombi_: nik90 i see
<nik90> mihir: so you set the layout, color, size and son etc.
 * mihir tries Abstract Button
<zsombi_> mihir: but AbstractButton ia also stylable, so you could try to use the ButtonStyle for it...
<nik90> ahayzen: yup known bug
<zsombi_> dpm: yes, as said before, the problem you're facing is that the rootItem is not yet set by the QML system, that's why it goes like that
<zsombi_> dpm: but a workaround ;)
<nik90> ahayzen: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357307
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1328646 in Unity 8 "duplicate for #1357307 Clock out of sync on resume from suspend" [Critical,Triaged]
<nik90> ahayzen: woops wrong bug
<zsombi_> dpm: var popup = PopupUtils.open(.....); popup.parent = idOfTheMainView
<nik90> ahayzen: nvr mind tht's the correct bug
<ahayzen> nik90, hah but it is known at least :)
<zsombi_> dpm where idOfYourMainView is what it says, so you need to give an ID to your MainView :)
<ahayzen> nik90, confusing using the term 'clock' lol..not clock app but clock in the indicator
<dpm> zsombi_, I did add it, I just removed it after t1mp's suggestion
<zsombi_> dpm: and didn't work?!
<nik90> ahayzen: hehe
<zsombi_> dpm: hehh...
<zsombi_> dpm: keep it and set popup.z = Number.MAX_VALUE
<zyga> what is the best non-visual component to use for a composition of other non-visual components
<zyga> apparently QtObject cannot be used as it (?) cannot hold children
 * zyga was looking at http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtqml-qtobject.html
<nik90> zyga: what kind of non-visual components?
<nik90> zyga: js functions?
<zyga> nik90: a python handle (pyotherside's Python compoent) + a whole collection of high-level "handles" (other non-visual components that expose APIs of python-side objects to QML)
<zyga> nik90: so for a pyotherside-based address book that might be something like
<zyga> nik90: Component { Python { ... } AddressBookManager { ... } AddressBookSynchronizationMagic { ... } }
<ahayzen> popey, hmmm the ms2 in the silo claims that 'non-existent property "onFilled"' ... but we are using that with trunk
<zyga> nik90: the idea is that you then put AddressBook {  } in your code and you can use various exposed APIs to talk to internals (say, find a contact by name or initialize synchronization)
<zyga> nik90: it's not really an address book, I'm just using that as an example
<zyga> nik90: should I just use Component?
<ahayzen> popey, and that onFilled was added with the streaming models ...so unless they have removed it?!
<nik90> zyga: Component{} are similar to defining those components in a separate file
<nik90> zyga: they delay the loading of those children until they are actually needed
<zyga> nik90: hmm, ok so maybe to rephrase, what is the difference between Component and QtObject?
<dpm> zsombi_, I tried your suggestion: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/+junk/popupapp/view/head:/main.qml#L30 - but still I can see the popup for a split second, to be covered by the main page afterwards
<zyga> nik90: in C++ I'd just subclass QtObject and shove all my other non-visual objects there
<nik90> zyga: QtObject is sort of like a structure where you can store properties, functions etc that you want to access
<zyga> nik90: but not children?
<popey> ahayzen: check their merge?
<zyga> (or did I miss something while reading QtObject QML docsw)
<ahayzen> popey, FYI if that lands it will break our trunk in its current state
<nik90> zyga: not children
<ahayzen> popey, yeah i will it is like it has gone backwards lol
<popey> heh
<zyga> nik90: right, so for children-capable non-visual class I should go to... Component?
<nik90> zyga: give it a try, although I am not that convinced
<zyga> nik90: hmm, Components cannot declare new properties
<nik90> zyga: here is an example of qtobject https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/app/alarm/AlarmUtils.qml
<popey> ogra_: seems ms2 might break the music app...
<ahayzen> popey, i was hoping it was gonna let us land content-hub support but seems they have changed something...i'm scanning the diff at the moment
<ogra_> popey, bah
<nik90> zyga: can I look at the code of your non-visual components in paste.ubuntu.com or somewhere. I am trying to get a better idea of it
<zyga> nik90: maybe my approach is wrong, I don't want to write any C++, 90% of the code is in python, I want to provide QML interfaces to that via pyotherside, it's mostly straightforward when you just use pyotherside directly (instantiate Python and call py functions through its API), what I want to do is build a layer that hides pyotherside and just exposes my application objects as if they were from a "native" QML extension
<zyga> sure
<zyga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8053127/
<ahayzen> popey, they have set/getStatus() now with Ready and Loading states...i assume this is what has been changed from the filled property being set to true
<zyga> that's CheckboxStack, the high-level component that apps will use to use our testing library
<dpm> popey, could you initiate a file manager upload to land the security checks feature?
<ahayzen> popey, yep it is that
<zyga> nik90: then other bits are mostly going to be something I call PythonHandle, a small class that has a handle to something we got from pyotherside (basically cross-runtime lifecycle manager) with a way to call methods on it
<nik90> zyga: ah ok that makes better sense now
<zyga> nik90: so all our boring python API objects are going to have a subclass of PythonHandle
<zyga> nik90: that natively exposes the API as QML
<zyga> nik90: (with API stability etc etc)
<nik90> zyga: let me try to edit that and show an example
<zyga> nik90: thanks
<popey> dpm: yup
<zyga> nik90: feel free to rip out pyotherside
<zyga> nik90: as that part works, I'm just struggling with raw qml
<zyga> nik90: none of those components are visual
<jdstrand> ybon: the chmod denial is weird and others have reported seeing it. it is a legitimate denial (ie, I won't be adding policy for it)
<ahayzen> popey, how urgent is that ms2 landing? as i'll fix that when i get from work...and then we need to test the content-hub stuff as well
<zyga> nik90: they are mostly models of some sort
<nik90> ack
<zyga> nik90: test definition objects, test sessions, test results, etc
<ybon> jdstrand: so you mean QtLocation should not be writting on ~/.cache/ ?
<popey> ahayzen: well, i don't know, but we need to block the ms2 landing if it breaks apps.
<popey> ogra_: how do we do that? ^
<ahayzen> popey, yep we need todo that
<popey> ybon: jdstrand you may be interested in bug 1357327
<ubot5> bug 1357327 in usensord (Ubuntu) "One app blocks anothers access to sensors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357327
<ogra_> ahayzen, popey, did that land already ? else simply dont land it
<ybon> interesting popey
<popey> ogra_: its in a silo, which one ahayzen ?
<jdstrand> ybon: the .cache/QtLocation denial is also a legitimate apparmor denial (ie, I can't add policy for it). my guess is that either your application isn't setting 'applicationName' in your qml correctly (or setOrganizationName/setApplicationName in qt) or QtLocation isn't properly honoring these
<ahayzen> popey, ogra_ 002
<ogra_> popey, so mark that silo as not ready
<ogra_> then it wont land
<ybon> jdstrand: okay, thanks for making this clear, I will investigate a bit more
<popey> ahayzen: got a link? I don't have it open or even have the url
<ahayzen> popey, is music-app in the ms2 test plan? as they broke us before, if it isn't then it should be ...even if it is just check that the app starts/ap runs
<ybon> I remember QtLocation was not honoring those settings time ago, but I know this was to be fixed
<ogra_> popey, ahayzen, probably add something to the comments
<ybon> Need to check out the code of QtLocation actually used
<ahayzen> popey, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-002
<popey> ta
<nik90> zyga: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8053157/
<zyga> nik90: thanks
<zyga> nik90: so visual Item, ok, I'll just use that :)
<zyga> nik90: one thing I want to ask about as well, separately from the rest is: project code organization:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8053159/
<zyga> nik90: if you look at lines 12-14
<popey> ogra_: I don't actually know what to edit to do that... the spreadsheet at https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVHQ3FuMDJGLUZCamJfSjYzbWh3Wnc#gid=0 ?
<zyga> nik90: Components there is a symlink to ./components
<jdstrand> ybon: if you narrow it down to a bug in QtLocation, can you ping me with the bug-- I'd like to subscribe to it since other apps may also be affected and I can refer people to it
<karni> who's responsible for playing a sound on incoming SMS? it's not in messaging-app nor history-service, I can't find it.
<jdstrand> nik90: hi
<zyga> nik90: on lines 354+
<nik90> zyga: 1 sec
<zyga> nik90: how should I arrange that so that my main.qml sees the qmldir inside
<zyga> k
<popey> ogra_: i have only view access on that sheet
<zyga> nik90: currently I just run qmlscene -I . main.qml
<ogra_> popey, well, the lander of ms2 should do that ... i thought thats ahayzen
<nik90> jdstrand: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/play-sound-preview/+merge/230959
<popey> no, ms2 is ours, jamesh and pete-woods
<ybon> jdstrand: ok
<popey> thostr owns it
<nik90> zyga: you can import components in your main.qml by relative paths
<ahayzen> ogra_, i do the music-app and was testing 'upstream' mediascanner2
<nik90> zyga: so something like import "../../components" as Components
<popey> ahayzen: maybe leave a comment on the merge at least.
<nik90> jdstrand: hey I am having an apparmor issue with regards to media-hub playing the alarm ringtones from the /usr/share/sounds folder
<ahayzen> popey, ok i'll add a comment for now... would you be able to chase up?...i should be able to fix it when i get back from work quite easily
<karni> nik90: good timing, I'd like to play a sound from my app, and for some reason, no worky :(
<jdstrand> nik90: what is the denial?
<zyga> nik90: oh, let me try, thanks!
<nik90> jdstrand: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/play-sound-preview/+merge/230959/comments/561440
<zyga> nik90: will that respect the qmldir inside?
<popey> sure ahayzen
<nik90> zyga: Do you have c++ code or is this all qml and py?
<ogra_> popey, ahayzen, i assume you talk about line 35 ... thats not set to "testing done", talk to jamesh and pete-woods
<jdstrand> nik90: can you paste the contents of /usr/bin/media-hub-server?
<zyga> nik90: all qml and py
<nik90> jdstrand: sure, 1 sec
<nik90> zyga: you dont need a qmldir then
<zyga> nik90: though we'd like API declarations (versioning of components)
<popey> yes ogra_ can you unset that, because i cant
<nik90> zyga: ah
<zyga> nik90: it's not required yet, I'm just toying with it
<nik90> zyga: I don't have experience with that yet I am afraid. the sdk does it quite nicelt
<zyga> nik90: later on we'd like to make the checkbox stack library a drop-in thing you can add to apps
<nik90> nicely
<zyga> nik90: yeah, the SDK is preinstalled though in where QML modules are looked for
<zyga> nik90: so maybe I should just add it to lib/$triplet
<zyga> even as symlinks
<ahayzen> popey, i've commented on the mp
 * zyga tries
<popey> thanks
<zyga> though that will only work on the device
<zyga> (ubuntu-app-launch is the part that understands lib/triplet)
<zyga> nik90: thanks, I got enough to work with for a while now :-)
<ahayzen> ogra_, yes line 35
<nik90> zyga: :) I will think about it
<nik90> jdstrand: not sure I follow
<ogra_> ahayzen, right, so conact the landers listed there :)
<nik90> jdstrand: the file is present there in that folder
<ahayzen> ogra_, i gotta go back to work :/ popey can u ping them?
<jdstrand> nik90: what is the output of 'cat /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.media-hub-server'
<nik90> ah
<zyga> nik90: :-)
<popey> ya ahayzen
<ahayzen> popey, thanks
 * ahayzen hugs popey
<nik90> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8053241/
<jdstrand> ah
<jdstrand> we have this rule:owner /tmp/orcexec* m,
<jdstrand> but it is overriden by this: audit deny owner /** m,
<jdstrand> nik90: can you file a bug against media-hub?
<nik90> jdstrand: sure. So basically the bug is about media-hub not being to read the /usr/share/sounds folder?
<karni> nik90: is it possible to play a sound at all using MediaPlayer? or is there a known problem with that
<jdstrand> nik90: well, the denial you have in https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/play-sound-preview/+merge/230959/comments/561440 is about mmap access to /tmp/orcexec.CLp5yf
<jdstrand> that would prevent playback
<nik90> jdstrand: ok I will file at media-hub stating permission issues :)
<nik90> karni: not sure
<nik90> karni: actually no it should work for you
<nik90> karni: the jupiterbroadcasting app in ubuntu touch uses media hub and works fine
<karni> nik90: I see my solution was almost same, besides I'm playing my own file, and with MediaPlayer
<jdstrand> nik90: you can test if this is the problem by doing: 'sudo mount -o remount,rw /' then adjusting /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.media-hub-server to remove/comment out 'audit deny owner /** m,', then doing 'sudo mount -o remount,ro /', then loading the profile with 'sudo apparmor_parser -r /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.media-hub-server'
<karni> nik90: I would only need media-hub to play an external file, right?
<nik90> karni: i suppose yes
<nik90> jdstrand: ok will give it a try
 * nik90 first files a bug
<jdstrand> nik90: thanks, please ping with the bug number
<nik90> jdstrand: bug 1357348
<ubot5> bug 1357348 in Media Hub "Cannot play sound files in /usr/share/sound/** folder due to apparmor permission issue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357348
<nik90> jdstrand: hmm that doesn't work
<nik90> jdstrand: i tried your solution, while I don't see the denial I still dont hear the playback
<jdstrand> nik90: do you see another denial?
<nik90> jdstrand: no I don't see the denial
<nik90> jdstrand: it work on desktop though..
<jdstrand> nik90: it sounds like two different issues then. you could try rebooting the device/restarting media-hub-service
<jdstrand> nik90: I will still get the apparmor denial fixed though
<nik90> jdstrand: ok
<nik90> jhodapp:
<nik90> jhodapp: need some help debugging an issue
<jdstrand> nik90: I'm quite glad you pinged me on this. mediascanner2 also suffers from this, and I hadn't noticed the override deny rule
<nik90> jdstrand: :)
<nik90> jdstrand: Is http://paste.ubuntu.com/8053359/ the same denial I got earlier?
<nik90> jdstrand: hard to see since the time stamp seems all wrong
<jdstrand> nik90: it is not the same denial, but it is caused by the same rule and will be fixed by the same update
<nik90> ah ok
<jdstrand> nik90: media-hub uploaded with your fix
<nik90> jdstrand: thnx
<nik90> jdstrand: how is it so fast fix-committed?
<nik90> jdstrand: we still need to wait for this to land on the image?
<jdstrand> nik90: I did a direct upload (no code changes)
<nik90> jdstrand: oh
<jdstrand> nik90: I marked it as Fix Committed manually
<jdstrand> (since it is building in -propsed)
<nik90> jdstrand: sweet..will test again in the next image since it should be there then
<dholbach> popey, can you review my app? :)
<dholbach> I fixed it!
<popey> dholbach: Changes can not be accepted and published at this time. Please try again later.
<popey> ☹
<popey> same I had later
<popey> s/later/earlier/
<dholbach> wow
<karni> nik90: yeah, got the same AppArmor AccessDenied, because it's qmlscene that wants to access core.ubuntu.media.Service
<karni> happy fix for that bug moved forward so fast
<nik90> karni: that bug fix alone doesnt fix the issue for me
<nik90> karni: there is some other component that need fixing as well
<karni> o rly, dang. what's wrong ?
<karni> I see
<karni> nik90: is there an easy way to query media hub for notification sounds only?
<karni> nik90: I think you were talking about that today, right?
<karni> about selecting a notification sound
<nik90> karni: not that I know..you need to give media-hub the url to the notification sounds
<karni> nik90: you mentioned being able to select an alarm sound -- is this implemented somewhere already?
<nik90> karni: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-custom-sound-backend/+merge/225812
<karni> nik90: thanks a bunch man
<nik90> np
<nik90> balloons: Is https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-custom-sound-backend/+merge/225812 ready for merge?
<nik90> balloons: I want to push out a store update after it is in trunk.
<nik90> popey: it looks http://geoname-lookup.ubuntu.com/?query=Farnborough&release=utopic is currently down. Does that mean the migration is happening atm :D?
<nik90> nvr mind it is backup now
<popey> i get 500 here
<popey> no admin2 tho
<nik90> yeah no admin2 or timezoneid
 * nik90 waits longer
<popey> nik90: every other refresh I get a 500 error
<nik90> popey: the first time I get a 500 error, but after refreshing it works again. not sure what is happening
<popey> asked the IS guy but he's afk
<popey> so dunno if he's doing it, or what
<mhall119> t1mp: updating now
<mhall119> nik90: automating is the goal, it's pretty close already
<nik90> hmm I am hoping this is in before the weekend..would love to merge that branch in
<nik90> mhall119: ok
<mhall119> nik90: I have scripts already that pull the new docs package and process it
<mhall119> I just need to setup a server where I can schedule it to run regularly
<nik90> nice
<popey> nik90: on it with him now
<nik90> popey: ty
<zyga> nik90: https://code.launchpad.net/~zkrynicki/checkbox/touch-app/+merge/230987
<zyga> nik90: criticism and other feedback welcome! :-)
<zyga> nik90: going patch-by-patch is probably easier to understand
<nik90> zyga: :)
<zyga> nik90: feel free to ignore all of the python parts if you don't care about that
<zyga> nik90: the readme should help you to get this to work if you want to try it out
<nik90> yup saw it
<zyga> nik90: it's pretty easy on the desktop, a bit more annoying (for now) on devices, there's a MP for getting that right but it's not ready to land yet
<nik90> will test and see how it runs
<zyga> nik90: thanks!
<nik90> I will comment there directly when I am doe
<nik90> done*
<t1mp> mhall119: thanks~
<t1mp> !
<mhall119> t1mp: done
<t1mp> mhall119: looks good, thanks
<mhall119> np
<nik90> zyga: when I press "start testing" is it supposed to do anything yet?
<zyga> nik90: nope
<zyga> nik90: not yet
<nik90> ack
<zyga> nik90: I have the next bits but I wanted to know the approach is good
<zyga> nik90: specifically all the QML component separation
<nik90> zyga: ah ok. got it
<zyga> nik90: I'm also totally not sure how to write tests for anything but that's (for now) ok as we want to do a manually tested 1.0 and iterate
<zyga> (1.0 is still a few big UI screens away :-)
<nik90> zyga: you can test using QTest or Autopilot. I am guessing you will prefer autopilot since it is python
<brendand> zyga, autopilot autopilot :P
<zyga> nik90: :-)
<nik90> brendand: now I know which side you are on :D
<zyga> brendand: I'll do autopilot for sure
<zyga> nik90: though I'll probably do both, we'll have a moderate amount of js code as well
<brendand> nik90, well qmltest has a purpose as well
<zyga> brendand: qmltest?
<brendand> nik90, people seem to think they do the same thing but they really don't
<zyga> ooooh
<nik90> yes, QTest help with unit tests quite well
<zyga> I love that
<zyga> qmltestrunner
<zyga> \o/
<zyga> I have to enable that in our CI
<brendand> nik90, QTest is for C++ though
<nik90> brendand: there is a qml version for it now which is what the sdk, unity8, (recently the clock app) uses
<brendand> nik90, you mean this right? http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qtquick-qtquicktest.html
<nik90> brendand: yup
 * zyga looks
<zyga> thanks for the tips guys! :_)
<brendand> zyga, if you need some help with autopilot let me know. the right way to do it is not totally obvious, so best to look at a few existing app tests rather than trying to parse it from the documentation
<zyga> brendand: I'd love to try to add trivial autopilot tests once we get to the second screen (next week for sure)
<zyga> brendand: one thing I totally don't know is what to test
<zyga> brendand: like "I click on the 'start testing' and I go to another screen?"
<zyga> brendand: what's the right angle on that
<zyga> brendand: so yeah, I'll definitely ask for advice
<brendand> zyga, do you know what the page object model is?
<zyga> brendand: a little, yeah
<zyga> brendand: I read some of the sources
<zyga> brendand: because they were much better than documentation
<brendand> zyga, you want to write classes which represent each of your screens
<brendand> zyga, and have functions that represent actual behaviour
<brendand> zyga, so WelcomeScreen.continue
<brendand> zyga, and that has the code to press the button and everything
<zyga> brendand: what do I write those classes in? Javascript?
<brendand> zyga, that way if the way of pressing the button changes, you just fix it there
<brendand> zyga, no - python - this is in autopilot
<zyga> oh
<zyga> ohhhhh
<zyga> :D
<brendand> zyga, it's like a wrapper around the autopilot code
<zyga> I I had a tail, it would wiggle now :>
<zyga> if*
<brendand> zyga, the advantage is that if the way of 'continuing' changes - to a different button or something, or the button name changes
<brendand> zyga, then you fix it in the page objects method, rather than in every single test
<zyga> brendand: right, that makes sense
<zyga> brendand: and we can run those tests on devices and such, right?
<brendand> zyga, well absolutely
<zyga> brendand: can we somehow jump on part of the CI train to test our branches wrt autopilot tests on devices?
<brendand> zyga, yes - you need to register your project in the 'cupstream2-distro' project
<brendand> zyga, although that's changing - eventually
<brendand> zyga, but for now that's how you do it
<zyga> brendand: https://launchpad.net/cupstream2-distro ?
<zyga> 404 for me
<brendand> zyga, sorry it was one word -https://launchpad.net/cupstream2distro
<zyga> brendand: I don't want to do it yet (nothing to test) but I'll ask you about how that works sometime next week or the one after, depending on our dev speed
<nik90> zyga: typing up my review comments atm.
<nik90> zyga: actually shall I rather just propose a MP into your MP?
<zyga> :-)
<zyga> nik90: whatever works better for you
<zyga> nik90: I use git locally so you can push to that if you prefer git
<zyga> nik90: (I can publish my native branch)
<nik90> oh no ... I am a bzr guy :)
<zyga> sure ;)
<zyga> :-)
<nik90> I will push my changed and propose an MP in 5 mins
<zyga> thank you
<zyga> nik90: perfect, thanks
<zyga> nik90: I'll apply your changes and see how it works
<nik90> zyga: quick question..you planning to show any other element in the welcome page other than welcome and the button?
<zyga> nik90: no, though the welcome text can be longer
<zyga> nik90: it will typically be a paragraph or two
<nik90> zyga: ok
<zyga> nik90: I tried your quick code and it doesn't look right as the button is not at the bottom of the page, I'll see if I can make it be there somehow
<nik90> zyga: wait which code?
<nik90> zyga: I didnt propose anything yet
<zyga> nik90: Layout.fillHeight: true
<zyga> oohh
<zyga> nik90: heh, look at the merge request :)
<zyga> nik90: I got another review and I thought that was you :)
<zyga> nik90: :>
<nik90> zyga: that's mzanetti
<nik90> mzanetti: I am fixing the code atm :D
<mzanetti> ?
<zyga> mzanetti: thanks for your review :-)
<nik90> zyga: I will address his comments as well
<nik90> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~zkrynicki/checkbox/touch-app/+merge/230987
<mzanetti> right
<nik90> hehe
<mzanetti> what is checkbox btw?
<mzanetti> googling for checkbox only brings up the obvious, which I think is unrelated to this
<zyga> mzanetti: it's a testing application for ubuntu
<zyga> https://code.launchpad.net/checkbox-project/
<zyga> er
<zyga> https://launchpad.net/checkbox-project/
<zyga> the name is very old by now
<mzanetti> so what is "a testing application" ? :D
<zyga> mzanetti: it's an application that you can feed some tests (manual or automatic) and execute
<nik90> mzanetti: btw it is installed by default on the ubuntu desktop
<zyga> mzanetti: there's a UI to pick what you want to test and a large collection of existing tests for hardwre
<nik90> mzanetti: search for system testing
<zyga> (that UI is horrible, I take no responsibility ;)
<mzanetti> my ubuntu desktop might be a bit special :D
<nik90> lol
 * nik90 lols to both statements :P
<zyga> checkbox-touch is just a new "sane" touch UI for phablets, later on we'll scale it for desktops and discard checkbox-gui (the thing that is preinstalled)
<zyga> if you want to know more look at the diagram here: http://checkbox.readthedocs.org/en/latest/stack.html
<nik90> zyga: enjoy https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/checkbox/clean-qml-code/+merge/230991
<zyga> nik90: thank you :-)
<nik90> yw
<bob__> I've got a text file containing a hexdump that I want to byteswap
<bob__> surely there is some nice command line tool to do this right?
<zyga> bob__: what's the word size?
<bob__> 2byte words
<zyga> bob__: I can write a py3k program that does that if you want
<bob__> ahh no worries thanks
<zyga> nik90, mzanetti: so quick question to both of you: why should I (or should not) use a ColumnLayout inside a Page?
<mzanetti> zyga: you can... but you don't have to
<nik90> zyga: you can, just that in your case you only had a label and a button
<zyga> in the end the code by nik90 didn't have the extra layout
<zyga> ah
<zyga> is there an implicit layout on the page?
<mzanetti> zyga: so what often happens is that you end up adding tons of anchors.whatnot properties
<mzanetti> zyga:  and with a Layout you can considerably simplify things
<zyga> I see
<mzanetti> as nik90 said, with only 2 components its not a big deal
<zyga> ok
<zyga> thanks, I've merged your improvements in :)
<mzanetti> but imagine having 5, you'd grow white hair typing all the anchors stuff
<zyga> credits given :-)
<nik90> hehe
<zyga> I've pushed --overwrite over the original branch
<nik90> zyga: if you have more components use a column and it will automatically adjust the height based on the visibility of each component.
<mzanetti> nik90: actually I'd say even ColumnLayout in this case
<mzanetti> nik90: because you can say Layout.fillWidth/Height on one of the items and it'll expand
<zyga> oh, niec
<zyga> nice
<nik90> mzanetti: I haven't used the Qt Layouts yet in my code, but that's looks great
<nik90> will look into it
<zyga> our UI is - so far - relatively simple, a few static screens, a few lists and a few interactions here and there
<mzanetti> nik90: with a Column you can't do that and often end up with weird "height: parent.height - something.height - somethingElse.height" constructs
<nik90> mzanetti: yup
<zyga> should I switch to the layout then? I wonder if I make the text very long, will it hide the button or not?
<mzanetti> zyga: well.. in your case it just doesn't make that much of a difference to bother right now :D I just added that comment so next UI you write you know the possibilties you have
<zyga> mzanetti: ok :)
<popey> nik90: http://geoname-lookup.ubuntu.com/?query=Farnborough
<nik90> popey: woohoo!
<nik90> popey: I will fire up a click to test it
<nik90> mhall119: hey, quick question. In http://geoname-lookup.ubuntu.com/?query=Springfield what entries do you need to different two springfield within the same state?
<popey> i looked through that and they have different names
<nik90> popey: I notice that sometime admin1 or admin2 is empty. While at some times they are both there. This is not the fault of the server but rather the location.
<popey> e.g. there's two in Virginia, Springfield and North Springfield
<nik90> popey: actually there's 3 in Virginia
<nik90> but in those cases, there is no need to differentiate since in Virginia the timezone will be the same
<popey> yeah, different names
<popey> west, north, and virginia
<popey> you'd know which one you're in, surely?
<nik90> exactly
<popey> Take me home, country road... West Virgina...
 * popey sings
<nik90> hehe
<nik90> I am bit confused at what to show..let me look at the old clock app code
<nik90> how hard is it for people to come up with different names for cities
<popey> heh
<nik90> popey: added click to test. The design spec didn't include the admin1 and admin2 being shown. So I supervised a little.
<nik90> popey: but that shouldn't be hard to change once we get design spec for that
<popey> kk
<nik90> mzanetti: hey, is there a way to stop QNetworkAcessManger's request? My usecase is that sometime the user clears the string which then default to local search mode. at that point any request being made should be stopped to save bandwidth.
<mzanetti> nik90: I think you can call cancel() on the QNetworkReply* you get as the return value of the get() call
<ybon> popey: as I see there is an ubuntu.com geoname server, what about a photon one? http://photon.komoot.de/ :)
<nik90> mzanetti: ok
<popey> ooh
<ahayzen> popey, thanks for the messages :)
<nik90> ahayzen: which city do you live in?
<nik90> sry just testing something :D
<ahayzen> nik90, at the moment Welwyn Garden City ...
<popey> ahayzen: see the mail from jouni ? ☻
<ahayzen> nik90, when at university, Oxford
<nik90> ahayzen: found it
<ahayzen> popey, errr... when was it sent?
<popey> 5 mins
<ahayzen> popey, ah my mail server is sometimes slow...or the gmail forwarder is
<popey> ah
 * ahayzen blames google sending emails to NSA
<ahayzen> popey, did ms2 make the image? or is it in the next one?
<popey> no, not in teh current image
 * popey pops out, brb
<ahayzen> ok
<ahayzen> nik90, so what were you testing with my location?
<nik90> ahayzen: online world city search in the clock reboot
<ahayzen> nik90, or are u just tracking my movements...
<ahayzen> nik90, \o/ cool was WGC in there then?
<nik90> the latter would be a appropriate response...damn why i didnt say that
<nik90> yup WGC was there ;)
<nik90> I can't believe it found my parent's hometown as well..some remote place in india
<ahayzen> nik90, yey i sometimes have to search for luton or st albans if it can't find my hometown
<ahayzen> nik90, magic :) what service are you using?
<nik90> ahayzen: http://geoname-lookup.ubuntu.com/?query=Springfield&release=utopic
<davmor2> ahayzen: you didn't fool for that too did you that's both of us he's tracking ;)
<ahayzen> davmor2, yeah i did :( 'testing clock-reboot' yeah right
<nik90> davmor2: what's your town?
<ahayzen> nik90, was that an ubuntu subdomain before or did you request for it?
<nik90> or u not gonna tell me
<nik90> ahayzen: it is the same domain used by the ubuntu installer
<davmor2> nik90: wolverhampton normally but currently I'm in shrewsbury
<ahayzen> nik90, that was gonna be my next question ;)
<nik90> ahayzen: it is being there for a while by the looks...popey had to append data to it recently like the timezone info
<nik90> davmor2: tracking you now
<ahayzen> nik90, seems to have found everything i've thrown at it so far
<nik90> ahayzen: i know ... its pretty awesome.
<nik90> weather app will also use it
<ahayzen> nik90, assume ur handling the case where multiple places come back from many countries?
<davmor2> nik90: leek
<ahayzen> nik90, which fields are you showing in the UI?
<nik90> ahayzen: I show the city name, state, country
<davmor2> nik90: bishops castle
<ahayzen> nik90, cool
<davmor2> nik90: wyre piddle
<davmor2> nik90: wool
<davmor2> nik90: brewood
<nik90> davmor2: found all except for wyre piddle
<ahayzen> popey, just got the mail \o/
<davmor2> nik90: https://maps.google.com/maps/u/0/ms?ie=UTF8&t=h&oe=UTF8&msa=0&msid=209408201867918462117.0004dfe5344545b9ace8f&dg=feature it exists though
<nik90> davmor2: lol I didnt doubt you..
 * davmor2 files a bug that the clock can't find wyre piddle
 * nik90 is amused
<ahayzen_> davmor2, trust you to break it ;)
<davmor2> ahayzen_: it's what I do
<nik90> davmor2: btw I always figured I can challenge you to find bugs in clock reboot...the above is not valid :D
<davmor2> ahayzen_: there is upper and lower piddle too but those don't even show in google maps :D
<davmor2> nik90: hahahahaha
<nik90> davmor2: and already reported bugs don't countr
<nik90> count*
<popey> \o/
<nik90> davmor2: so you see these recent blockers are a ploy to give me more time to fix stuff
<ybon> there is no Gyroscope sensor yet, right?
<ybon> I just noticed that I've made a typo on Sensors Status, and using an Accelerometer in the Gyroscope page, shame on me; but now that I'm using a proper Gyroscope class, it doesn't seem connected to backend
<ybon> (On Nexus 4)
<ybon> ttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/SdkFeatureStatus not listed at all, bad news
<popey> ybon: one for tvoss i think.
<ybon> k :)
<ahayzen_> popey, do you know if jouni has access to real devices as the music-app has changed quite a bit to the official designs?
<ahayzen_> popey, as in would it be worth sending screenshots to him of the current app and maybe the current bottom edge prototype as 'food for thought'
<popey> ahayzen_:  he has one, yes
<ahayzen_> popey, ok so he'll likely be on devel with it? so not far behind :) but won't know of our bottom edge ideas hehe
<popey> yeah
<ahayzen_> popey, content-hub nearly worked lol saw all the models refresh but something bad happened
<popey> gah, will you have time to debug that?
<ahayzen_> popey, gonna try and get it working tonight :)
<popey> \o/
<ahayzen_> popey, it needed a merge of trunk anyway :P
<ahayzen_> popey, if i ping u a click if i get it working will u be able to test it?
<popey> ahayzen_: sure
<popey> ahayzen_: do you use dropbox?
<ahayzen_> popey, thanks :) ...damn internet keeps dropping out
<ahayzen_> popey, no :/ i use gdrive or webdav
<ybon> On Tabs, how do I make that the default Tab is not the #1?
<popey> k
<popey> np
<ahayzen_> popey, any particular reason? ;)
<popey> no, just that nik90 has shared a clock folder with me, when he drops a click in, i spot it, get notified
<ahayzen_> popey, oh cool
 * ahayzen_ thinks u can do the same with gdrive...u can share direct with people and 'notify by email'
<popey> whatever it easiest ☻
<ahayzen_> popey, something to try later ;)
<ahayzen__> popey, got it to play something \o/ just gotta tidy up a few things and check a few dialogues are working...but i'm going out to play badminton then have dinner so will bbl to finish it o/
<ahayzen__> popey, good news is that no more tweaks are required by any upstream peeps
<popey> kk
<popey> nik90: http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-08-15-192225.png
<popey> nik90: looks like you're using admin1 not admin2?
<nik90> popey: no I use them conditionally. If admin1 is available I use that, if not I use admin2 and vice versa
<popey> ah
<nik90> popey: there is no space for both of them,
<popey> as you see, not ideal.
<nik90> yeah
<nik90> I will talk to giorgio on Monday to see if he is okay with 3 rows
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-08-15-192502.png
<popey> ^ weather
<popey> although that's got the admin1 and admin2 round the wrong way really
<popey> locations are hard, lets go shopping!
<nik90> hehe
<nik90> I will give that a try
<nik90> but I will have to truncate the text in the main clock page
<zyga> hey, I want to load a list of items in the background
<zyga> but while it's loading I'd like to display a spinner
<zyga> I think States are what I can use to achieve that
<zyga> is there an example in any of the core apps that I can look at
<zyga> I have all the loading working, signals and all of that
<zyga> it's just the state manipulation + transitions + Page component that holds all of this that I'm not sure about
<mhall119> kenvandine: can you help http://askubuntu.com/questions/511645/error-while-exporting-picture-through-content-hub
<kenvandine> mhall119, sure
<kenvandine> mhall119, answered
<mhall119> thanks kenvandine
<kenvandine> np
<nik90> zyga: rather than the core apps, I think best resource would be http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qtquick-statesanimations-states.html
<zyga> thanks
<zyga> I looked at that too
<zyga> ok, I'll give it a go
<zyga> nik90: what I'm after is some sensible transition
<zyga> nik90: (I got a "bink" transition working)
<zyga> nik90: something like one fades out and then the other fades in
<nik90> zyga: oh like that
<zyga> something that feels nice
<nik90> zyga: I can make a sample app to help with the transition effect.
<nik90> zyga: that requires design mockup first though
<zyga> nik90: if you have time then sure, if you can just point me at something I'm okay with that too :)
<zyga> nik90: well, we have a design but we don't have transitions specified
<nik90> zyga: afaik the core apps don't have state animations..we do have animation but they more behaviour animations.
<zyga> nik90: it's just a list of things to pick but there's a latency to initially load the list itself
<zyga> ahh
<zyga> I know what you meant by design now
<zyga> did you mean that there are no "stock" designs for that that can be just used
<zyga> ?
<nik90> yes, you can implement this in a variety of ways
<nik90> zyga: best way would be to have a state that gets triggered when: loaded, and then do a property change of a UI element to change its opacity from 0 to 1
 * zyga tries
<nik90> zyga: you can then add a Behavior on Opacity { UbuntuNumberAnimation{} } which fades the element in and out gracefully
<zyga> thanks, I'll give that a try
<nik90> popey: found a smarter way to fix the issue :)
<nik90> popey: in the place where you search for cities, I show all the info (name, admin1, admin2, country) to avoid showing duplicate results.
<nik90> popey: in the main clock page however I only show name, admin2, country
<ahayzen__> nik90, i see the indicator-datetime bugs we were talking about earlier made the blocker list :/
<nik90> ahayzen__: yeah :/
<ahayzen__> nik90, slightly better news is i think i've got content-hub working for music-app :)
<nik90> ahayzen__: wow that's awesome
<nik90> ahayzen__: for importing music?
<ahayzen__> nik90, just got one weird thing happening where u correctly go to the now playing then u incorrect get jumped back to the start
<ahayzen__> nik90, yeah :)
<ahayzen__> nik90, eg download a mp3 from the web browser and import then plays in music app :)
<nik90> ahayzen__: does that mean the scopes like grooveshark will play in the music app now? or that is restricted by them?
<ahayzen__> nik90, err i don't think so we are just a destination for when u get the 'Open With' dialogue
<ahayzen__> nik90, for music
<nik90> ahayzen__: ah like when download music from the browser. cool
<ahayzen__> yep
<nik90> popey: btw I updated the clock reboot in the store. pls approve when you have time. It has the custom alarm sound and the online world city search MPs as well.
<ahayzen__> nik90, would export support be any use to u after rtm?
<nik90> ahayzen__: yes
<nik90> ahayzen__: for choosing a custom ringtone perhaps?
<ahayzen__> nik90, eg being able to pick a mp3 for an alarm or something
<nik90> yup exactly
<ahayzen__> nik90, :)
<ahayzen__> nik90, we have a bug for export but currently we are looking at doing after rtm
<ahayzen__> nik90, just trying to think of use cases for it
<nik90> ahayzen__: yeah I need to figure how to import the music from the music app :) but post-rtm it is
<ahayzen__> nik90, yeah we'll be able todo that
<nik90> ahayzen__: hey would you have time in the weekend to 1-2 reviews?
<ahayzen__> nik90, maybe maybe not....i probably have a bit of time tonight inbetween writing ap tests
<ahayzen__> nik90, add me as a reviewer and i'll do them if i have time :)
<nik90> ahayzen__: ok
<ahayzen__> nik90, ur asking me to review c++ code? ;)
<nik90> ahayzen__: that's 6-10 lines of c++ code...sure :P
 * zyga can help :-)
<ahayzen__> nik90, hah but i haven't done my c/c++ module yet ;) hehe ... that starts in september \o/
<ahayzen__> nik90, no i've done C before it should be fine :) as u said only 6-10lines
<nik90> zyga: its all QML except for 8 lines of C++ code :D. Have at it if you want https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/json-search-ui/+merge/230339
 * zyga is better with C than QML
<zyga> the C++ parts are a bit verbose
<nik90|Dinner> zyga: ah thnx. I will fix the inline comments
<zyga> nik90|Dinner: :-)
<zyga> nik90|Dinner: my pleasure
<zyga> nik90|Dinner: I'm not quite sure what's the Qt version of asnpritf is, what's the "pure" way to do string formatting
<zyga> nik90: I guess http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qstring.html#arg
<zyga> nik90: so you can replace all of those + + with arg for easier reading
<nik90> zyga: ah yes
<zyga> though I suspect that proper, trully-type-safe version is not in until c+11 can be used
<zyga> but whatever
<zyga> Qt was always on the borderline :)
<nik90> :D
<popey> nik90: will do
<popey> nik90: approved
<nik90> popey: thnx
<nik90> zyga: I couldn't do if(admin1) since it says cannot convert QString to bool. I guess I have to to do admin1.isEmpty()
<zyga> nik90: yeah, I'm not a Qt developer so that code was more of a "guide" than a copy-paste solution
<nik90> zyga: I was hoping Qt C++ would support.. I guess not
<nik90> zyga: btw I don't check for country, since it was always available...should I still check to make sure?
<zyga> nik90: well, it depends on what you want
<zyga> nik90: what does asString() do when the json has some other type/value
<zyga> nik90: does it return empty strings or raises exceptions?
<zyga> brb
<nik90> zyga: asString() ?
<nik90> zyga: well I explicit do the conversion toString(), if it can't I suppose it will raise an error
<nik90> zyga: actually if QVariant cannot return to QString() it return an empty string according to the documentation
<nik90> zyga: which if happens then I will "admin1, admin2,  "
<nik90> where country is blank
<DanChapman> nik90, howdy :-) I just had a cheeky peek at your jsontimezonemodel. One thing that's comes to my mind, are you always *guaranteed* to get a reply when requesting the url? As you have no handling there in the case of a QNetworkReply::NetworkError
<mzanetti> ogra_: hey, BlueBox doesn't seem to start any more
<nik90> DanChapman: It comes from http://geoname-lookup.ubuntu.com/ which can go down. So yes I suppose I should add a handling for NetworkError.
<mzanetti> nik90: oops. sorry.. I missed that in the review
<DanChapman> nik90 cool :-), thought i should double check.
<nik90> mzanetti: ah don't worry. I suppose I will have to have another variable called error that I track in qml? If(error) display message
<nik90> DanChapman: thnx for the catch :-)
<mzanetti> nik90: no... you can check the status in the finished slot
<mzanetti> ah right... yes...
<mzanetti> I guess a propoerty status should do
<nik90> mzanetti: similar to the loading property we have
<mzanetti> which you change to Loading, Ready, Error
<mzanetti> yeah, just make it an enum instead of a bool
<mzanetti> so you can easily bind something to it...
<mzanetti> e.g. Label { text: "D'oh"; visible: model.status == TimezoneModel.Error }
<nik90> mzanetti: ooh that will be cool
<mzanetti> and ActivityIndicator { visible: model.status == TimezoneModel.Loading }
 * DanChapman is a fan of enums in qml
<nik90> mzanetti: I will have to figure out how to use the enum in the c++ code
<DanChapman> nik90, you just have to register it with Q_ENUMS and i presume you have already registered the TimeZOnemodel as a qml type
<nik90> DanChapman: yeah I do..well the JsonTimeZoneModel atleast.
<nik90> TimeZoneModel is a base class we derive from
<mzanetti> nik90: I suggest you add the enum in your base timezonemodel as in theory you can use the error state in all of them
<nik90> mzanetti: ok
<mzanetti> actually the whole property should be in the base class, so you don't have to duplicate that code in all models
<nik90> mzanetti: yes, I will Q_ENUMS as a property in the base class and define enums {loading, ready, error} in proctected so I can use it in the derived classes
<nik90> like this http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qobject.html#Q_ENUMS I suppose
<mzanetti> nik90: what I meant is to also have the Q_PROPERTY(Status ...) in the base timeZonemodel
<nik90> mzanetti: ah, will do
<mzanetti> and a protected function setStatus(Status) in there which sets the property and does the emit
<mzanetti> then you can just do setStatus(blabla) in the subclasses and that's it
<nik90> mzanetti: that should be Q_ENUMS(Status) -> enum Status {Loading, Error, Ready} ?
<mzanetti> yep
<nik90> ok
<nik90> I will have a separate MP for this since it touches all the timezone classes. Dont want to break everything here :)
<ogra_> mzanetti, none  of the webkit apps start anymore ... there is a bug open about it
<ybon> popey: http://imgur.com/a/gQ3K9 #teasing
<ybon> (but now one week of boat \o/)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-08-16
<popey> ybon: ooooh!
<nik90> popey: we just got the pot file translation setup in clock reboot.
<DanChapman> Good Morning all o/
<nik90> DanChapman: morning :)
<DanChapman> Hey nik90 :)
<popey> nik90: excellent.
<nik90> mhall119: heads up, the screnshots in http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/creating-an-sdk-app-project/ have to be updated to show the kits in the app creation wizard and may be explain a little bit about it.
<nik90> sergiusens: hi, hey I got an MP from dpm which adds translation support for desktop files. This however changes the cmake instructions related to the desktop file. Can you review the cmake changes? I cannot run that branch on my device which tells me something went wrong there.
<nik90> https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot-desktop-i18n/+merge/230582
<nik90> sergiusens: I have added you as one of the reviewers, so you should be able to find the MP later.
<nik90> DanChapman, mzanetti: I need some help with https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/improve-timezone-error-handling/+merge/231070
<nik90> DanChapman, mzanetti: QtC says 9	+ m_status = TimeZoneModel.Ready; is not possible since it expected a primary-expression before "." token.. whatever that means
<DanChapman> nik90, :-D just looking now
<nik90> my gut tells me it wants m_status = TimezoneModel::Ready
<DanChapman> indeed it should be TimezoneModel::Ready
<nik90> hmm I thought this was more tricky than it appeared
<DanChapman> nik90, tricky in what way?
<nik90> DanChapman: I was stuck a bit initially after defining the Q_Enums(). I thought I should modify that in the other classes dynamically. But turns out I had to create a property which derived from that Q_ENUMS type and I should then create getters and setters for that property instead.
<nik90> DanChapman: since I am dealing with setting property changes, I am a bit more comfortable since I have done it before
<nik90> I know, me <-- noob :D
<DanChapman> nik90, ahh yes I get what you mean. I had the same experiences. Basically if you have a property which returns an enum value and you want to expose it to qml with Q_PROPERTY then you need to declare/register this new enum to the meta-object system, that where Q_ENUMS() comes in. So you still have to use the normal Q_PROPERTY to be able to pass the enum back-and-forth you just have to let qml know about this new "Type"
<nik90> yes
<DanChapman> nik90, I must say the "Add City" is rather snappy, found my location really quickly :-D
<nik90> DanChapman: did you see the activity indicator?
<nik90> DanChapman: if yes then it searched online and found your city. Otherwise your city was in the local list we provide with the clock app.
<nik90> Either way awesome :)
<DanChapman> yes it searched online for it :-)
<nik90> popey: Do i have to append &release=utopic to http://geoname-lookup.ubuntu.com/?query=Farnborough?
<nik90> popey: it seems to work without
<nik90> DanChapman: hey I have implemented the network error part. It now shows a string if you are not connected to the internet. :)
<nik90> DanChapman: I have one issue though.
<nik90> DanChapman: Say you have the clock app open and the internet connection active, when you do a search it works as expected. However while the app is open, if you disable the internet, it just keeps searching instead of saying "Internet connection not available". I am not sure what is..can you help?
<qtros> Hi all
<qtros> I've found that my device is showing different time and top left corner and in settings
<nik90> qtros: image?
<qtros> trying to take screen)
<qtros> nik90 but screencap hangs
<nik90> qtros: no no which iamge number?
<qtros> nik90 ah, latest, r193
<nik90> qtros: yup known promotion blocker
<nik90> :/
<qtros> nik90 do you mean that someone already know about this bug?
<nik90> qtros: yes
<qtros> nik90 ok)
<DanChapman> nik90, nice one :-) Right so is that turn the internet off while a search is in progress or just with try to search after switching it off
<nik90> DanChapman: just trying to search after switching it off
<nik90> DanChapman: I may not be ending stopping the network request property once a search is done
<nik90> DanChapman: It looks like after I switch the internet of and then do the search, the status property is not being updated in the networkReplyFinished() function. As a result the UI thinks it is still doing an online search.
<DanChapman> nik90, it seems to be working for me. Let me try again
<DanChapman> nik90, so with the app open & internet off the log i see [LOG] Network error:  "Host geoname-lookup.ubuntu.com not found" and i get the "Unable to connect.... " message on the ui
<nik90> DanChapman: let me list the steps here to reproduce the bug
<nik90> DanChapman: 1. Ensure internet is available, and then open the app.
<nik90> 2. Make a search for a online city
<nik90> 3. Once the search results are shown, disable the internet.
<nik90> 4. Clear the searchfield and then search again for a city online
<nik90> 5. At this point, there is no internet, so the search cannot be made online. But the string "Searching for city" still appears along side the activity indicator
<nik90> DanChapman: can you check now if you get it?
<DanChapman> nik90 following your steps it works as expected this is the result of step 4 http://imgur.com/R9Gz4md
<DanChapman> ahh that's the wrong image. same result though
<nik90> hmm let me try
<DanChapman> nik90, ahh but if i try searching and then turn internet off and re-search the same city I get http://imgur.com/zpWGsNt
<nik90> DanChapman: yup I see your issue :D but I can no longer reproduce my issue any more mysteriously
<popey> nik90: there's nothing in the code that uses it that I can see
<DanChapman> nik90, once antti's fix for bug 1341548 has landed you will be able to detect network status changes see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/indicator-network/connectivity-service-bindings/view/head:/tests/integration/qt/qml/tst_api.qml so you will be able to detect network changes without having to rely on reply errors
<ubot5> bug 1341548 in Network Menu "Online detection does not work with confined apps on Nexus 4" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1341548
<nik90> DanChapman: cool
<nik90> DanChapman: so I use my reply error to detect if the server is up while the network status change will be based on ^^
<DanChapman> nik90, It's so you can detect if the device has a valid/useable internet connection and whether it's bandwidth limited i.e 3G/2G.... Normally one would do this in the app using QNetworkConfigurationManager and QNetworkSession but we don't have that in confined apps.  So like we just tested by turning off internet, ideally you wouldn't even make a network request as it's well pointless :-) So instead just show a message about no conne
<DanChapman> ction
<nik90> :)
<daker> ybon: ship it!
<daker> ybon: and if i am not wrong most of apps are called "Maps" not "Map"
<mhall119> thanks nik90, can you file a bug about that? (link to file is at the bottom of the page)
<ybon> daker: it's on QA phase ;)
<ybon> daker: what about "Maps"? You mean I need to name it "Maps" instead of "Map"?
<daker> ybon: yes
<ybon> what's the rationale? I missed it :)
<daker> ybon: just search for "Map app" then look at the results
<ybon> in the store?
<daker> ybon: in google
<daker> - HERE Maps
<daker> - Google Maps
<ybon> OpenStreetMap :)
<daker> - Maps app
<ybon> but I'm fine with an "s"
<daker> :)
<daker> ybon: does the OSM api for place give enough details ?
<daker> https://github.com/yohanboniface/OSMTouch/blob/master/models/PoiModel.qml#L7
<ybon> the API does enough details for sure, but I'm using just a few of them for now
<ybon> I need something a bit more dynamic
<ybon> instead of listing all of them
<ybon> I will still need some specific cases, for example to make a phone number start a call
<ybon> or an URL open the browser
<ybon> but I plan to have more properties displayed
<daker> ok
<ybon> also, about the bottom edge and "recent searchs" thing, I'd like to have "recents actions" instead, so if you make a nearby search it will also appear on the list
<daker> ok
<ybon> nik90: around?
<nik90> ybon: lucky...just got home
<ybon> :)
<ybon> nik90: I've copied the PageWithBottomEdge component from your app
<ybon> (shame on me)
<ybon> I'd like to repopupate a list model when the user start clicking on the bottom edge "button", do you know what would be the best strategy?
<nik90> ybon: I took it from the address book...:P
<ybon> huhu
<nik90> ybon: I think the contents in the bottom edge page are dynamically loaded. So they should get automatically repopulated when the user starts dragging the bottom edge up
<nik90> ybon: I was asked to keep it similar to what the dialer app, address book etc have..and besides it is always good to share code amongst apps.
<nik90> ybon: the more popular it gets, the more change it gets into the sdk
<ybon> sure
<ybon> it doesn't seem that my page component.onCompleted is called twice
<ybon> and I think it's normal
<ybon> so for now I've a page that is the bottom edge one, but I only populate its listmodel onCompleted
<ybon> so this is called one when the app is loaded
<ybon> once*
<ybon> see https://github.com/yohanboniface/OSMTouch/blob/master/OSMTouch.qml#L361
<nik90> ybon: what kind of model are you using?
<ybon> ListModel
<ybon> see line 374
<nik90> ybon: You could clear your listmodel using clear() and perform the actions you do in the component.onCompleted signal again.
<ybon> nik90: it's not called again
<nik90> ybon: I am not exactly sure but I think the bottom edge has a variable which keeps tracks of how far the bottom edge has been swiped again
<nik90> ybon: once you know the bottom edge has swiped so much then perform the clear() and then init() functions by manually calling them
<ybon> humm, that's an idea
<ybon> next step being to highlight the search when you start swipping up,just like in the dialer app
<ybon> so I need to make friend with this variable in any cases :)
<nik90> check out the dialer app to see how they do it
<nik90> that's what I would do
<nik90> mhall119: reported bug. Btw where are page content stored? I checked out lp:ubuntudeveloperportal in the hopes of trying to fix it, but it only seems to contains scripts.
<ybon> oh, ok, onComplete is called again when I've opened the page and closed it
<ybon> so 1. open the map 2. onComplete is called 3. make a search 4. open "recent searchs" your search is missing 5. close "recent searchs", onCompleted is called again 6. Open again "recent search", you search is there
<ybon> so onCompleted is not the even I want
<nik90> DanChapman, mzanetti: I put you both as reviewers of https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/improve-timezone-error-handling/+merge/231070. Enjoy :D
<mzanetti> nik90: had a first look
<mzanetti> commented on the MP
<nik90> ah ... forgot i emmitted it twice..no wonder I saw the onStatusChanged produce outputs twice
<mhall119> nik90: it's wordpress, so most content is in the database
<nik90> mhall119: ah ok..no worries
<ybon> nik90: I've ended adding my event, not sure it's the best way, but it works for now ;) https://github.com/yohanboniface/OSMTouch/commit/a5fcfbbadc1d7d1d705b948d33792098f904b4ac
<dev_> Does anyone ust QML?
<dev_> I'm having trouble with accessing and loading an image for a background
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-08-17
<ikt> hi
<ikt> hello?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Why does the Ubuntu SDK tell me, “do not use comma expression”, and what should I use instead?
<DanChapman> Good Morning all o/
<rpadovani> Does anyone use bottomEdge with a pagestack? I'm trying to push on top of a pagestack a page with bottom edge, it works but there is a strange transition when the page is pushed
<nikwen> Has anyone got the Qt.labs.settings to work in an Ubuntu app yet and can point me to a working example (which is not the API doc)?
<nikwen> I'm stuck at getting it to work.
<nikwen> Ok, this posts seems to exactly describe my problems: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg09355.html
<nikwen> Wouldn't it make sense to point this out in the documentation?
<DanChapman> rpadovani, If i remember correctly the clock app and dialer app use a pagestack, but i think they don't push the page until the open animation is finished. I might be wrong though :-/
<DanChapman> rpadovani, ahh or do you mean push a page "With a bottom edge" ontop of another page?
<rpadovani> DanChapman, they don't have a bottomEdge in a page that as been pushed in the pagestack, they use bottomEdge only to push pages once
<rpadovani> DanChapman, yap
<rpadovani> DanChapman, but i solved making the bottomEdge invisible until all the page is loaded, thanks for your interesting!
<DanChapman> rpadovani, ahh right, i have no idea on that one. For dekko I opted to use the panel component instead so I haven't seen issues with that.
<DanChapman> rpadovani, cool :-)
<nik90> DanChapman: Thnx, I removed the last duplicate status changed signal emission
<DanChapman> nik90, :-) approved!
<nik90> DanChapman: thnx. I will have to first merge the prerequisite branch before merging this one to trunk.
<DanChapman> nik90, yw :-)
<nik90> QML people, if you have time would mind reviewing the active branches in https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/+activereviews
<ikt> hello :)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, o/ I'm working on edit notebooks name but, mhh, doesn't work: I'm in the delegate, so to save the new title I use model.name = newName, but in notebook.cpp the setName function isn't called... what's wrong?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: no... noet model.name =
<mzanetti> rpadovani: model.get(index).name =
<mzanetti> rpadovani: the model is read-only. if you want to modify the data you need to get the notebook object
<mzanetti> I guess we could implement setData() in the model too... but I didn't bother so far
<rpadovani> mzanetti, TypeError: Property 'get' of object QQmlDMAbstractItemModelData(0x1c693d0) is not a function
<mzanetti> huh
<mzanetti> lemme look up the code
<mzanetti> rpadovani: notebook()
<mzanetti> rpadovani: check out notebooks.h
<rpadovani> mzanetti, mhh? Do you mean the roles?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: Q_INVOKABLE Notebook* notebook(int index)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, so should be notebook(index).name ?
<mzanetti> yes :)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ReferenceError: notebook is not defined, and I imported Evernote 0.1
<mzanetti> ah... sorry
<mzanetti> well... the "Notebooks" class in c++ is the model in qml
<mzanetti> so you'd do model.notebook(index).name
<mzanetti> or notebooks.notebook(index)... not sure how the model is called
<rpadovani> mzanetti, TypeError: Property 'notebook' of object NotebooksDelegate_QMLTYPE_67(0x2728900) is not a function with model.notebook, and with notebooks.notebook I have no error but nothing happens
<mzanetti> push the branch somewhere and let me see
<rpadovani> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/editNotebooksName
<rpadovani> mzanetti, the functions setName is called, but at the restart of the app the names disappear
<rpadovani> * the new name there isn't
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hmmm... indeed the setName is not finished yet
<mzanetti> it doesn't save the notebook to the server
 * mzanetti fires up an IDE
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ok, if you want I'll try to take a look
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I'm afraid that might be too much for you at this time... requires creating a new job which requires some knowledge about threads etc
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I'm on it... shouldn't take too long
<rpadovani> mzanetti, gotcha, thanks :-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/save-notebook/+merge/231123
<mzanetti> rpadovani: just like with notes, you need to call save() now on the notebook in order to sync it to the server
<rpadovani> mzanetti, line 57 of the diff
<rpadovani> notebook.name = m_notebook->guid().toStdString();
<rpadovani> should be m_notebook->name() I suppse
<mzanetti> ouch
<mzanetti> rpadovani: fixed
<mzanetti> rpadovani: also note, this only saves the name atm
<mzanetti> rpadovani: no support for publishing/sharing notebooks yet
<rpadovani> mzanetti, works fine, thanks :-) Only other thing is copyright year, but we can change in future mr
<rpadovani> mzanetti, got it, thanks
<mzanetti> already updated that
<rpadovani> approve and top approve then :-)
<zyga> hello
<rpadovani> mzanetti, could be a good sentece "Reminders doesn't find any account to use. Please configure one in the system settings." when there is no account? Has to be used  both with no account or no authorization
<rpadovani> *sentence
<mzanetti> rpadovani: you might want to ask popey about that... or some other native english speaker
<mzanetti> but yeah, something along those lines
<rpadovani> good point, so, popey, are you there? :=)
<popey> rpadovani: hello
<rpadovani> popey, hey :-) So, for reminders app, we need a phrase that could be used in two situations: (a) When there is no account and (b) when there is an account, but we have no authorization to use it. In both case, there is a button to open system settings. We have no way to know in which case we are, so we need something that fit both
<popey> rpadovani: I'd just say "Please configure an Evernote account in System Settings".
<popey> and "Please authorise the Evernote account in System Settings"
<popey> or something like that
<rpadovani> popey, yap, but these are 2 sentences. We need one that fit both
<popey> "Please configure and authorise an Evernote account in System Settings"
<rpadovani> Brilliant.
<popey> rpadovani: renatu found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1357983 ..
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357983 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Screen doesn't update for some calculations" [Undecided,New]
<rpadovani> popey, thanks, the bug is a bit different, I added a comment. I'll try to fix asap
<popey> thanks rpadovani, I've marked it critical
<popey> nik90: gonna shut down the box I was developing the geonames stuff on, assuming you aren't using it now we have it deployed
<nik90> popey: +
<ybon> is there an event I can register to in order to know when the app is being quit?
<labsin> ybon, you mean not focused any more?
<ybon> labsin: no, I meant quit by user
<labsin> ybon, you can use Component.onDestruction
<labsin> But I think you don't have much processing time before it get SIGKILL'ed
<ybon> ok
<ybon> I will try
<ybon> My need is to save map view
<ybon> I don't want to issue a SQL request each time user move the map
<ybon> too bad that StateSaver only work when the app is abnormaly killed
<ybon> works*
<labsin> I don't know about StateSaver
<ybon> is there a way to have more debug when running the app on device from QtCreator? When it starts and encounter an error (like a missing id), it justs gives me "Received a failed event"
<labsin> ybon, It should (I think). Is the build type debug?
<labsin> Most time I make such an error, it gives the line nr etc.
<labsin> I don't know about the "on the device" part
<ybon> labsin: I mean when running the app on my phone from QtCreator
<ybon> when I run it on the Desktop, I have more details
<labsin> ybon, that, I don't know
<ybon> but now my desktop is on 14.04 and I need 14.10
<ybon> so can only run the app on the phone or an emulator ;)
<ybon> I don't know about the build type
<ybon> where can I set that?
<ybon> oh ok
<ybon> If I click on the green arrow with the "bug"
<labsin> ybon, Yes, It that on release or debug?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-08-10
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> davidcalle, once you're caught up, you can maybe help me a bit with lp:~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/index_page - it's a WIP branch that should go into lp:~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/snappy-docs-import - unfortunately I end up with articles which have the wrong parents (call to create_page wrong?) but once that's done we can get it into a final review and then fully merged :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, I changed a few things, for example not recreating articles every time and being able specify an index_doc (like intro.md in the docs directory of lp:snapcraft)
<davidcalle> dholbach, I've been following your branches last week, haven't tried any of it yet, but it looks great :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, btw, do you know why no deploy in the last two weeks, staging seems fine. Issues with the mojo spec?
<dholbach> davidcalle, I think the webops team had lots of other stuff to get done as well :/
<davidcalle> dholbach, I'm trying to wrap my head about how the logic has changed: when I try the branch in its current state, I end up with a standalone snappy page (the default index one), outside of the existing snappy tree, with no chidren
<dholbach> davidcalle, yeah, that's the problem I'm still trying to fix
<dholbach> apart from that it all works
<davidcalle> dholbach, hmm, where do imported docs end up?
<dholbach> in /tmp
<dholbach> you can uncomment the removedirs line to keep them around
<davidcalle> dholbach, sorry, not end up , but "get published" :)
<dholbach> let me check - I tried the lp:snapcraft last - let me check lp:snappy too
<dholbach> davidcalle, good question :-/
<dholbach> I think there's a problem with the index_doc logic
<dholbach> ok, I think I found the issue
<dholbach> let me confirm
<dholbach> ok, I pushed a change now which should help in the lp:snappy case (no index_doc)
<dholbach> it's still not quite right
<dholbach> davidcalle, if I print out the variables of the create_page call, I get a different cms.models.pagemodel.Page reference for the parent node every time - this seems wrong
<davidcalle> dholbach, hmm. /me looks
<dholbach> davidcalle, it's bizarre: in the page tree it looks like snappy/guides/devel went into the top level, but its url is still /snappy/guides/devel/
<davidcalle> dholbach, yeah, urls are independent of the actual cms tree
<dholbach> oh ok
<dholbach> how can I get them to show up in the cms tree nicely?
<davidcalle> dholbach, attach the right parent page to it (when creating the page, with the parent argument)
<dholbach> right, I think that's what I did
<davidcalle> dholbach, looks like it, yeah :/
<dholbach> davidcalle, debug output is: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12046988/
<dholbach>         print(title, "default.html", "en", slug, parent, parent.get_absolute_url(),
<dholbach>               menu_title, in_navigation, "last-child", redirect)
<davidcalle> dholbach, I need to be afk for a moment. Will try to find a solution after that.
<dholbach> sure, no worries
<dholbach> I'll move over to the office and have a look at it as well
<dholbach> thanks for helping out!
 * davidcalle back
<dholbach> davidcalle, ok, so all the articles get added in the top level
<dholbach> davidcalle, later on they get removed by remove_old_pages
<dholbach> maybe something with our use of page_resolver.get_page_queryset_from_path is wrong
<davidcalle> dholbach, yeah, I'm at the same step of debugging
<dholbach> davidcalle, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12047609/
<davidcalle> dholbach, ty. Unrelated, but I need to add an "if placeholder.get_plugins()" at line 239 to get the branch to run
<dholbach> oh
<dholbach> let me check
<davidcalle> dholbach, or it errors on placeholder.get_plugins()[0] (index out of range)
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> maybe a preexisting page with no placeholders
<dholbach> safe to check in any case
<dholbach> davidcalle, maybe we can't rely on page_resolver.get_page_queryset_from_path
<davidcalle> dholbach, well
<dholbach> DJANGO_SETTINGS_MODULE=developer_portal.settings ./env/bin/python -c 'from cms.utils import page_resolver; print(page_resolver.get_page_queryset_from_path("snappy/guides").__dict__); print(page_resolver.get_page_queryset_from_path("snappy/guides").__dict__)'
<dholbach> {'_known_related_objects': {}, '_sticky_filter': False, '_db': None, '_for_write': False, '_prefetch_done': False, '_result_cache': None, 'query': <django.db.models.sql.query.Query object at 0x7f470d9dc450>, 'model': <class 'cms.models.pagemodel.Page'>, '_prefetch_related_lookups': []}
<dholbach> {'_known_related_objects': {}, '_sticky_filter': False, '_db': None, '_for_write': False, '_prefetch_done': False, '_result_cache': None, 'query': <django.db.models.sql.query.Query object at 0x7f470d9dc410>, 'model': <class 'cms.models.pagemodel.Page'>, '_prefetch_related_lookups': []}
<dholbach> two subsequent calls to the same thing give me two different objects
<dholbach> maybe that's already saying something(?)
<dholbach> or I'm using it wrong :)
<dholbach> ah no, sorry - that's the query object
<dholbach> the id I get for both page objects is the same
<dholbach> so ignore me
<davidcalle> dholbach, I've frequently seen pages having two instances, one for live, one for draft, that could be related to what's going wrong
<dholbach> hum hum
<dholbach> maybe it's make sense to try to find out the parent once per branch and pass that as an object
<dholbach> it'd be bizarre if that made it work, but it'd be worth a try and it'd be less hits on the db :)
<dholbach> I'll try it out
<davidcalle> dholbach, where is the index page getting its parent?
<dholbach> davidcalle, that might be the problem
<dholbach> davidcalle, hum... it should use the same get_or_create call like the other pages
<davidcalle> dholbach, a ton of cached changes suddenly just appeared in my pages tree ;'(
<didrocks> zsombi: hey, it seems that QML tries to be too smart for my use case. If I add a list of string as a property in a model object (like model.append({"foo": ["bar", "baz"]})), when I retrieved it, "foo" is a ListModel
<didrocks> zsombi: this is a little bit annoying especially when you want to save it like in u1db as the object doesn't cast to anything (and become null)
<dholbach> davidcalle, maybe we're missing some .save() and .publish() calls somewhere?
<didrocks> zsombi: so, I don't know, seems like I'll have to handle all those transitions and keep 2 properties in my objects to handle the casting manually, doesn't sounds like optimal…
<zsombi> didrocks: it's not my fault ;)
<dholbach> davidcalle, I found another small issue :)
<didrocks> zsombi: ahah, for sure! Just wanted to know if you encountered that and have some tips for me
<dholbach> thanks for your persistence :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, and in my cached tree there IS a version of my tests that put everything in the right place!
<davidcalle> dholbach, no idea when or what though
<dholbach> davidcalle, I used a backup of the database for every run of the script
<zsombi> didrocks: I think it's obvious, as long as your model is also a ListModel, dynamic list roles would be considered to be ListModels
<davidcalle> dholbach, that's smart /me takes notes
<dholbach> davidcalle, that's at least what I'm going to do until I have the feeling everything works just fine :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, what's your other small issue?
<didrocks> zsombi: sure, but then, that would mean that you would expect u1db to be able to store those models by ductyping?
<dholbach> davidcalle, when instantiating MarkdownFile, I should take index_doc already into account, so full_url is correctly set
<dholbach> that might simplify the code in other places too
<dholbach> looking at it right now
<davidcalle> ok
<zsombi> didrocks: not sure what it does if you declare the role statically in ListModel...
<zsombi> didrocks: like ListModel { foo: ["bar", "baz"]}
<didrocks> zsombi: well, the list is dynamic though
<didrocks> as read from u1db
<zsombi> didrocks: just to know what ListModel will think of that role
<zsombi> didrocks: I guess it'll be an array then
<didrocks> zsombi: instead of ListModel, you meant having a static ListElement in that ListModel to declare the role, right?
<zsombi> didrocks: yeah :)
<karni> zsombi: thank you :) (the list item swipe thing, IRC message from couple days back probably)
<zsombi> karni: :) it shoudl be in trunk now
<karni> \o/
<zsombi> perhaps not...
<karni> :D
<zsombi> I guess it slipped the last release
<didrocks> zsombi: "ListElement: cannot use script for property value"
<zsombi> next one
<karni> that's okay :)
<didrocks> it doesn't like it :p
<zsombi> didrocks: so no wonder it creates ListModel out of it :)
<zsombi> dynamically I mean
<didrocks> zsombi: yep… :/
<dholbach> davidcalle, pushed a change
<davidcalle> dholbach, UnboundLocalError: local variable 'plugin' referenced before assignment
<davidcalle> plugin.save() is only for plugin update. Creation of a new one doesn't need it iirc
<dholbach> davidcalle, ah... it should be: add a plugin = add_plugin()
<dholbach> ok
<davidcalle> so your add_plugin is fine
<dholbach> yes, you're right
<dholbach> I checked the code
 * didrocks adds ugly workarounds :/
 * ogra_ wonders why kalikiana wants me to put frozen joghurt into my pita 
<kalikiana> lol
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> though given the weather thats probably actually not a bad idea :)
<t1mp> I have no idea what you are talking about, but the more I think of it the worse it gets...
<ogra_> t1mp, see G+ ;)
<svij> for the lazy people: https://plus.google.com/109371351926239865612/posts/deARcXU7K2R
<davidcalle> dholbach, I've fixed the old pages removal issue, but I think we should move away from queryset_from_path
<dholbach> davidcalle, is there anything else you'd suggest?
<davidcalle> dholbach, maybe something using select_related('page__id').filter(path__regex=regex)
<davidcalle> dholbach, well, not that exactly, but filters and path regex
<dholbach> ok
 * davidcalle tries
<dholbach> I'm looking into some unrelated changes right now
<davidcalle> ok
<t1mp> svij: ahh, thanks :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, http://i.imgur.com/Fq1Tm8d.png \o/
<dholbach> the magic davidcalle is back!
<davidcalle> huhu
<dholbach> :-D
<dholbach> in a call with dpm right now
<davidcalle> dholbach, np
<dholbach> I'll take a look at it in a bit :)
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<davidcalle> dholbach, here is a diff of my current state (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~davidc3/+junk/duc-snappy-doc-100815/revision/155)
<dholbach> davidcalle, ah yes, the admin change reminds me... there's a few small changes I pushed to different MPs
<dholbach> davidcalle, great work
<davidcalle> dholbach, I've seen them, do you have any merges you would like a review on?
<dholbach> nevermind...... I guess I thought I should split them up logically, but with so many parts moving around, I guess I can just merge two of them already :)
<davidcalle> ok :)
<JoeyChan> hello  mzanetti   need your help over here  ~
<popey> JoeyChan: i think he's on vacation, maybe someone else can help?
<JoeyChan> oh no ...  can someone help with the cmake ? I still can't figure it out   popey
<popey> ah, sorry. Not sure who else is a cmake expert round here
<popey> maybe zbenjamin ?
<zbenjamin> i'm no expert but it might help to kno the problem
<JoeyChan> better than nothing   :P
<zbenjamin> pfft
<JoeyChan> zbenjamin:   multi-arch support using cmake
<JoeyChan> the reminders-app is using
<zbenjamin> JoeyChan: multi arch as in fat packaging?
<JoeyChan> zbenjamin:   yes,   armhf, i386, amd64 in one click pak
<zbenjamin> JoeyChan: ok, so what is your plan.
<dholbach> davidcalle, the case of lp:snapcraft is fixed now too :)
<dholbach> woohoo
<dholbach> thanks again davidcalle!
<dholbach> davidcalle, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/index_page/+merge/267533 :)
<zbenjamin> JoeyChan: the problem is, how our builders work to build a cmake project cmake is running inside the chroot. It is simply not possible to have one cmake file to rule them all. Except you write a cmake project that works "outside" the chroots
<JoeyChan> zbenjamin:   current Shorts-app is pure qml,   & we plan to reboot it as a c++ project,  lp:~mrqtros/ubuntu-rssreader-app/reboot-add-cmake-two-fixes
<zbenjamin> JoeyChan: well one solution would be to use qmake ;)
<zbenjamin> JoeyChan: the ubuntu sdk supports fat packaging for qmake using the IDE
<zbenjamin> JoeyChan: however if you want a automated solution this is what the sdk does:
<JoeyChan> zbenjamin:   there's a bash script which can build fat click pack:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/11930209/
<JoeyChan> but failed with current cmake
<zbenjamin> JoeyChan: yeah thats what the SDK does as well with qmake
<JoeyChan> zbenjamin:  the reboot version works will with the SDK, but failed with this script
<zbenjamin> JoeyChan: whats the error
<JoeyChan> zbenjamin: I didn't test this cos I have only armhf chroot,   popey said he built an big AMD64 pack
<zbenjamin> popey: ^ whats the error?
<popey> uh
<popey> JoeyChan: got the branch link handy?
<popey> zbenjamin: I think it just didn't put the binary bits in arch specific folders
<JoeyChan> popey:  lp:~mrqtros/ubuntu-rssreader-app/reboot-add-cmake-two-fixes
<zbenjamin> popey: ah, yeah thats a project issue then
<popey> so you get an executable in the root of the build dir, which is no good
<zbenjamin> no, thats a zonk :D
<popey> which would need to go in lib/armfoothing/
<zbenjamin> popey: well the builddir is not the problem, the installdir is
<popey> thats it
<popey> thats all I know :)
<zbenjamin> popey: why do you make me read cmake files? :D
<popey> \o/
<davidcalle> dholbach, +1 :) Now there are a few tweaks needed, eg. the info box on non-current pages has disappeared
<dholbach> oh
<zbenjamin> JoeyChan: ok popey is right, you put the binary into the root folder
<JoeyChan> zbenjamin:  seems I just need to know how to make the click generate a script to execute multi-arch~
<davidcalle> dholbach, I'll open a pad to list final tweaks? (in any case, we are in a releasable state now)
<zbenjamin> JoeyChan: no your project setup it wrong
<JoeyChan> zbenjamin:  yes I can put them in dif-folder
<zbenjamin> JoeyChan: there are std folders for that
<zbenjamin> JoeyChan: let me see
<mcphail> JoeyChan: binaries under lib/whatever_arch/bin
<JoeyChan> zbenjamin:  could u show an example cmake file ?
<zbenjamin> JoeyChan: you have the ubuntu sdk handy right now?
<dholbach> thanks a bunch davidcalle
<popey> JoeyChan: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~notes-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/CMakeLists.txt
 * nemo halfheartedly pokes mcphail again
<popey>     set(BIN_DIR /lib/${ARCH_TRIPLET}/bin)
<popey> (and the bit above that which defines ARCH_TRIPLET)
<zbenjamin> JoeyChan: check line http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12048876/ 17
<zbenjamin> JoeyChan: line 17
<zbenjamin> ah popey has an example too
<mcphail> nemo: Hi!
<mcphail> nemo: you still keen to work on HW for touch?
<nemo> mcphail: well. keen to see if you can get past your link errors ☺
<mcphail> nemo: ha! Haven't looked at it as have been on holiday, then swamped with work, but back to normal now so can have a look this evening
<nemo> if I recall, koda's speculation was needing to change lib names in SDLh.pas
<mcphail> nemo: you around a bit later?
<nemo> koda is, unfortunately, on vacation
<nemo> mcphail: well, on and off. evenings often dominated by kids
<nemo> but, hey, can play IRC tag
<mcphail> nemo: OK, I'll poke around and see if I can get any further
<JoeyChan> popey:  I remember that u said there's a script to execute the right "arch" file
<popey> JoeyChan: yeah, see the lines in the linked cmakelists.txt
<popey> 33-41
<davidcalle>  np, let's sync tomorrow on all the bright ideas we'll have tonight ;)
<zbenjamin> JoeyChan: popey: you need no script to execute the right file on the device. PATH is always set to the right directory
<JoeyChan> popey:  no...  I mean,  the desktop file can only point to one executable file, but there r at least 3 files ...
<popey> ah, i dont know how that works
<popey> ah, as zbenjamin says, PATH fixes that :)
<JoeyChan> popey:   so,  I don't need to set anything to the desktop file ?
<mcphail> JoeyChan: you .desktop file should point to "nameofbinarywithoutanypath" and it will all work magically
<JoeyChan> mcphail:  lol
<popey> \o/
<popey> I like magic.
<zbenjamin> JoeyChan: popey: so all binary parts of the application go into that directory:   lib/<arch_triplet>   executables go into the bin subdir, qml plugins into the "qml" subdir and normal libraries just into the lib dir itself
<JoeyChan> mcphail:  I like your answer   :D
<mcphail> ha!
 * mcphail wonders whether we can get rid of architecture-dependent binaries altogether by employing qemu-static, but that is another matter
<zbenjamin> mcphail: that sounds like slooooooooooooooow apps
<mcphail> zbenjamin: maybe. Might bring amd64 down to arm speeds :)
<JoeyChan> haha~
<mcphail> JoeyChan: you haven't experienced magic until you have used qemu-static
<JoeyChan> mcphail:  haha   :P
<aaler> hi
<aaler> how do i compile to executable the app i made in sdk?
<aaler> i am new here
<zbenjamin> mcphail: its not only about executing armhf apps on x86, how about 3d acceleration , afaik qemu does not support that
<mcphail> zbenjamin: yes - might be a problem. I can't quite work out at what level "user" mode qemu interfaces with the graphics drivers
<mcphail> I think it is different from standard "system" mode, isn't it?
<mcphail> (these things make my brain hurt)
<mcphail> In "user" mode, the kernel/modules are running natively rather than being emulated, at the expense of a few broken syscalls
<ogra_> mcphail, every time an armhf binary is found, the kernel uses the binfmt module and wraps it in the syscall translator (qemu-arm-static) ...
<ogra_> there is no way to fake armhf hardware in that setup (you would need a container to do that and actually translation layers for the GL calles and all)
<mcphail> ogra_: where does that leave graphics acceleration? :)
<ogra_> nowhere :)
<mcphail> aah. Curses!
 * ogra_ wrote the initial imple,mentation of qemu-user-static ... 
 * mcphail is in awe
<ogra_> only for building and test execution though
<ogra_> well, that wasnt such a big task, i just combined work of others ;)
<mcphail> ogra_: it is very useful for building
<ogra_> in any case, if HW comes into play you have lost ... that already starts at a garmbage collector using /proc
<ogra_> *garbage
<ogra_> i think mono is still not installable in an armhf chroot today
<ogra_> due to its GC needs
<mcphail> ogra_: so you'd need a full system emulation environment for that?
<ogra_> yes, and then you will have problems finding actually one that has 3d drivers :)
<mcphail> ogra_: I had hoped qemu-arm-static had solved all my cross-compiling worries :(
<ogra_> the android emu is special in that regard, it is a full system emu and has a translation layer for the graphics to actually hand the calls through to the host in an understandable fashion
<ogra_> qemu-arm-static is fine for compiling :)
<ogra_> just not for running if you actually require HW support
<mcphail> ogra_: brilliant. Cheers :)
<mcphail> ogra_: were ther ever any plans to use qemu-arm-static for SDK builds rather than the current click chroot setup?
<ogra_> mcphail, i think the click chroot execution actually uses it as backend
<ogra_> (bzoltan_ should be able to confirm or deny ;) )
<mcphail> ogra_: not sure about that - you still need cross-compilers in the SDK click chroots
 * bzoltan_ reads backlog
<mcphail> ogra_: (which is why I found qemu-arm-static in the first place)
<ogra_> mcphail, right, it is a mix ... you use a qemu-arm-static chroot and inject the compiler from the outside
<ogra_> that way you compile at host speed using the cross compiler
<mcphail> ogra_: aah - I didn't think there was any emulation going on in the click chroots
<ogra_> (i know this was the initil design that was discussed, no idea thats still the case)
<ogra_> *initial
<mcphail> ogra_: reason I ran into problems is because there doesn;t seem to be a pascal cross-compiler: https://adoptingubuntu.wordpress.com/2015/07/10/creating-an-emulated-armhf-chroot-for-development/
<ogra_> yes, i think fpc was never fixed on armhf
<ogra_> thats one of the few packages we miss for that arch
<ogra_> is pascal still a thing ?
<mcphail> ogra_: there is a fpc build on armhf, just not a cross-compiler
 * ogra_ would have put that in the same corner as cobol :) 
<mcphail> ogra_: nemo is keen to port hedgewars, which is pascal
<ogra_> i.e. dead and gone but you get immensely right if you still know it :)
<ogra_> *rich
<bzoltan_> ogra_: the armhf click chroot is an x86 chroot with :armhf dev packages and cross compiler
<ogra_> bzoltan_, ah, so no qemu involved at all ?
<ogra_> mcphail, why do you need to recompile btw ... cant you just use the binaries from eth archive ?
<ogra_> *the
<mcphail> ogra_: no - that uses SDL1.2
<ogra_> (with some LD_PRELOAD and LD_LIBRARY_PATH hackery)
<ogra_> ah, crap
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  the click is not depending on qemu-user-static
<mcphail> ogra_: the code _can_ use SDL2, but the deb build is on 1.2
<ogra_> bzoltan_, yeah, got it
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  scratchbox is doing that :)
<ogra_> well, scratchbox was using qemu-system last time i looked (4-5 years ago though) and injecting commands via serial into the qemu VM
 * ogra_ inspected scratchbox when he did the first qemu-arm thingie 
 * mcphail would be keen to know what setup the Ubuntu PPA build machine use to build armhf, so he can copy it
<bzoltan_> mcphail:  I am cross packaging with cowbuilder
<mcphail> bzoltan_: ooh - that looks good
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  I am not sure if I remember right (4-6y) but as I remember SB used both system and user mode ... system for emulating and user for simple commands like building
<bzoltan_> mcphail: for me the pbuilder based builders were the most reliable and least troublesome tools with building the SDK stuff... it has silly issues too.. but simple interface and pretty good with building-packaging.
<mcphail> bzoltan_: cheers. That is really helpful
<ogra_> bzoltan_, well, when i researched it user didnt exist ;)
<bzoltan_> mcphail:  I use `cowbuilder-dist wily armhf create` and then just send it the .dsc files. All logs and results go under the ~/pbuilder And you can tune it to the skies. But it was made for .deb packaging in mind .. so when it comes to clikc app packaging the click chroot are the way to go...
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  not impossible that i am mixing the SB2 with it... what was a different beast.
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> SB definitely couldnt use it because i wrote the first prototype of it after i looked at it ;)
<ogra_> that was later properly implemented by lool in debian then (and renamed to qemu-user-static)
<ogra_> i think SB2 then adopted lool's work
<ahayzen> popey, as per https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/ubuntu-weather-app/reboot-remove-cpp-flag/+merge/267437 this site https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/community/core-apps/weather/ should not read "QML and C++" anymore just QML :-)
<cwayne-afk> hi, is there a way to get the index of the listmodel when calling a leadingaction from that listitem?
<ahayzen> cwayne-afk, should just be "index" ?
<cwayne-afk> ahayzen: i thought so, but that seemed to get me the index of the action itself
<ahayzen> hah
<cwayne-afk> maybe i was doing something wrong :)
<cwayne-afk> oh wow, i havent been afk for awhile, should prolly change that nick now
 * ahayzen looks at the music-app's code to port to the new listitems
<ahayzen> cwayne, we use index here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/refactor-use-sdk-listitems/view/head:/app/components/Queue.qml#L65
<ahayzen> cwayne, oh are you putting it in the actions part of the delegate part of the ListItemActions ?
<ahayzen> *or the
<cwayne> ahayzen: ah, i think I know what I was doing wrong.. (basically the index of the item in my sqlite db doesnt necessarily match the index of the listmodel once one is removed)
<cwayne> ahayzen: so i should be able to get any of the info from the listmodel from there though right
<ahayzen> from where?
<cwayne> the listitem action
<ahayzen> as long as you haven't removed itself... and you should be able to get the relevant info
<ahayzen> unless you've called the index field in the sqlite 'index' wonder if that would override the actual index property
<cwayne> no i think i called it 'id' there
<cwayne> will need to take a look.. thanks for the link to the relevant music-app code ahayzen, i think that'll help me quite a bit
<ahayzen> no problem :-)
<popey> ahayzen: yay
<popey> ahayzen: fixed! thanks
<mcphail> nemo: ping
<mcphail> nemo: if you get a chance, can you have a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/12051196/ and tell me what I need to change in SDLh.pas (or give me a patched file)? Cheers
<nemo> 'k
<nemo> heading home tho
<nemo> so afk for a little while
<mcphail> nemo: np
 * mcphail never learned pascal
<antony_> Anyone Wanna test a gameboy/gameboy color emulator?
<mcphail> antony_: is it in the store?
<antony_> Yep its called ubuntu boy. ill swich it to free for a minute so you can download it.
<mcphail> antony_: \o/
 * mcphail wonders where he left his roms...
<antony_> Let me know when your ready
<mcphail> antony_: fire away
<antony_> Ok set it to free
<mcphail> antony_: ok, d/ling
<mcphail> antony_: let me dig out a rom and I'll test
 * mcphail loves z80 machines
<mcphail> antony_: the play area is quite squashed up and the controls are very small. Can I adjust that?
<mcphail> antony_: it is slightly better in landscape than portrait but still fairly unplayable
<antony_> Ill make the controls bigger.
<mcphail> antony_: the aspect ratio of the playscreen is off. I'll grab some screenshots
<mcphail> antony_: http://themcphails.uk/tet1.png http://themcphails.uk/tet2.png
<mcphail> antony_: good work, though. Plays well!
<antony_> What rom did you use?
<mcphail> antony_: some old tetris rom I had lying around. Only one I can find on this machine
<mcphail> antony_: it is one I used on an old hacked zxspectrum gb emulator
<antony_> Thanks for the complement
<mcphail> antony_: is it all done in Qt?
<antony_> html5
<mcphail> cool
<mcphail> antony_: seems to play at normal speed and music works well.
<antony_> Meizu or Bq?
<mcphail> antony_: bq - krillin (the 4.5)
<mcphail> can someone remind me how I kill all my unneeded click chroots?
<mcphail> for some reason they seem to be multiplying at an alarming rate
<antony_> The emulator should be much better now
<antony_> Fixed the aspect ratio and made the controls bigger.
<mcphail> antony_: looks very much better. However, I don't think the direction pad is working and there is an irritating bug where a double-tap on a button zooms the screen. Don't know if that can be fixed?
<antony_> Would imagine disabling zoom with javascript would fix that
<antony_> Ill try it
<antony_> gtg
<mcphail> antony_: great :). Might be worth forcing portrait orientation as well as the landscape mode doesn;t look so good
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-08-11
<JanC> mcphail: wait, I can run speccy games on my Ubuntu phone now?  :)
<JanC> & antony_ ^^^
 * JanC must have several tapes with speccy apps somewhere on his parent's attic...
<mcphail> JanC: don't know if there is a speccy emulator yet, but the gameboy emulator runs well so it proves a speccy emulator would work
<mcphail> JanC: I might look at porting one of the javascript emulators :)
<JanC> mcphail: although I have fond memories about the Sinclair ZX Spectrum 48K, I don't _really_ intend to run Speccy apps  :)
<mcphail> JanC: shame on you!
<kivi> popey, pretty sure you qualify for this: https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/documents/hf004122
<kivi> battery recall for the thinkpad x220, and other models
<antony_> Fixed the dpad, disabled rotation and zooming
<zbenjamin> mcphail: why don't you use cross building instead of emulation?
<didrocks> zsombi: hey! so here is the workaround I needed to use due to the ListModel/ModelObject automated casting: https://github.com/didrocks/splitthebill/commit/9d1e72131f7a2842bea08b4e144895ef0a06f4d2#diff-63dd6639b235200e552147bf0a9003b8R59
<didrocks> zsombi: quite ugly I know (as we can't save back in u1db ListModel/ModelObject as they are seen as null), but maybe you would see some room of improvments? I'm opened to any suggestions
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<popey> morning
<dholbach> apart from the missing note for non-current snappy docs, was there anything else that was broken or missing?
<dholbach> hey popey
<davidcalle> dholbach, popey, morning
<davidcalle> dholbach, well, I'm not sure about the "Snappy" name for landing pages. I haven't found anything else. Oh, maybe the script itself should be renamed to not have snappy in its name.
<dholbach> ok, adding a note
<dholbach> davidcalle, ok that looks like it won't be too much work: https://code.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/snappy-docs-import/+merge/265004 :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, I'd be glad to tackle both this morning
<dholbach> as you like it :)
<davidcalle> :)
<mcphail> zbenjamin: I do, for most of it, but there isn't a cross-compiler for everything and dependency management for some things in click chroots is impossible if the armhf packages are incompatible with the amd64 ones
<didrocks> zsombi: another question once you are around on the toolkit, do we expose in any way to QML the QStandardPaths? (like the .local for one app, and so on…)
<zsombi> didrocks: nope, we don't
<zsombi> didrocks: we shouldn't, developers should use content providers to store their data
<didrocks> zsombi: importing an image from content hub, the contentitem.move() api wants a path though, is there any example I'm missing?
<zsombi> didrocks: maybe ask kenvandine
<didrocks> zsombi: I think there is a gap missing, if you expect them to do that and they expect you to provide the path, I'll see with him then :p
<seb128> didrocks, isn't content-hub supposed to provide you the uri?
<zsombi> kalikiana: t1mp: up for a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/configurableColumns/+merge/267520
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, but it's storing in the cache dir
<didrocks> seb128: there is a way to say "store in the app scope", but I still don't have the prefix
<seb128> hum, k
<seb128> I though content hub was supposed to store in the app private dir
<didrocks> seb128: by default, it's the cache, there is this app scope, but you don't have access for the .move() to the prefix
<seb128> you want to move to a specific location?
<seb128> I know that for e.g settings bg import we just put the file where content-hub does the import and set the gsettings key value to that url
<t1mp> zsombi: I'll check it out
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, part of the issue is if you relocate the database to another device for instance (with different user's name then)
<zsombi> t1mp: thx!!! resizing comes after this
<didrocks> seb128: also, if you don't rename the file, it works the first time, then the second, as the file already exists, it's aborted
<seb128> that seems like a content-hub issue, it should build unique names/deal with existing filenames in the import location
<didrocks> agreed
<didrocks> (that's why I pinged ken)
<seb128> reported_bugs+=1 ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, only the 6th today :p
<seb128> ;-)
<zbenjamin> mcphail: yeah that should be fixed though...
<zsombi> t1mp: kalikiana: one more, a pretty small one: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/resizableColumns/+merge/267554
<zsombi> t1mp: kalikiana: about resizing the columns
<didrocks> seb128: FYI, here is the way I workarounded the issue: https://github.com/didrocks/splitthebill/commit/12d380b95a4bf2a1dc58226c814da551dfb2af13
<didrocks> (doesn't save the "clean old files" though)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<davidcalle> dholbach, pushed some changes, I've done a lot of testing with a dummy branch around what happens when docs are changed, removed, added, renamed, etc. Works great for a first iteration! Good to go on my end.
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> I'll take a look in a sec and do some more testing
<dholbach> thanks a lot for helping with this!
 * davidcalle hugs dholbach
<davidcalle> I'm afk for a moment (errands with Tristan)
<dholbach> see you in a bit
<dpm> davidcalle, when you're back - someone mentioned to me on G+ that the webapp generator is not working. Are you aware of any known issues?
<t1mp> zsombi: I have an MR for you as well, to give the MainView and header a white background by default, https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/white/+merge/267270
<davidcalle> dpm, yes, fix is in staging and in the mojo spec, waiting for the next deploy (https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1476362) The latest deploy was somehow missing click on the server to actually build packages.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1476362 in Ubuntu Developer Portal "webapp generator does not work, "This page encountered an error"" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<dpm> ack, thanks davidcalle
<t1mp> AdaptivePageLayout blog post on https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/08/10/adaptive-page-layouts/
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> t1mp, nice work
<t1mp> thanks :)
<mardy> t1mp: " The contents of virtual columns that are not visible, will be shown in the right-most visible column" -- t's unclear, are they visible or not? :-)
<zsombi> mardy: they will get visible once you put a page into them
<zsombi> mardy: so assume you have a layout fo 2 columns defined, once you add a page using addPageToNextColumn(), the column will be filled. Same with more columns
<mardy> zsombi: ah, ok. Still, that sentence is quite puzzling
<zsombi> mardy: also, multiple column configuration and resizing is coming, see th eMRs I requested review for
<t1mp> mardy: the "virtual column" is not visible, but its contents is added to the right-most visible column. If it is on top, it will be visible.
<t1mp> mardy: right.. I made a distinction between the virtual columns and their contents there. I'm not sure if I can write it down more clearly.
<t1mp> mardy: I didn't want to discuss every possibility in detail, because that would get boring. Instead I say this in the end: The screenhots do not cover all the possible orders in which the pages left and right can be added, so I encourage you to run the code for yourself and discover its full behavior.
<mardy> t1mp: here's an attempt: "When a page is added to a virtual column, it will be shown in the right-most visible column"
<t1mp> mardy: yeah thanks, I'll rewrite it similar to that :)
<t1mp> mardy: updated. thanks
<zsombi> t1mp: happroved
<dholbach> davidcalle, great work
<dholbach> davidcalle, shall we both have a quick look over the code again or shall we just ask for a review from mhall119 once he's back again?
<davidcalle> dholbach, when does he get back?
<dholbach> in 1.5 weeks or something?
<dholbach> yep, 1.5 weeks
<davidcalle> dholbach, I talked to him briefly yesterday and he wanted us to test this on staging, so what about having both a last look at the code, merge and we'll attempt a deploy to staging?
<dholbach> <3
<davidcalle> \o/
<JoeyChan> hi popey,  pls try this branch:  lp:~qqworini/ubuntu-rssreader-app/reboot-add-cmake
<mcphail> zbenjamin: there are still some packages (python ones, mostly irrc) where the :armhf package dependecies clash with the :amd64 ones, making the chroot method impossible. But, I agree, the chroot works extremely well for most things and your blog post about it is vital reading
<JoeyChan> to c if fat package works
<popey> sure JoeyChan
<JoeyChan> :)
<popey> JoeyChan: it builds!
<popey> correctly!
<JoeyChan> lol
<JoeyChan> popey:   can u run it on device ?
<popey> Let me try....
<mcphail> antony_: The UbuntuBoy update is great! Only problem I'm having now is that a long press on a button brings up a "copy" dialog box. Don't know if this can be javascripted out?
<zbenjamin> mcphail: \o/ thanks :D
<mcphail> zbenjamin: :)
<popey> JoeyChan: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-08-11-132530.png
<popey> JoeyChan: \o/
<JoeyChan> lol
<JoeyChan> nice
<popey> good work JoeyChan !
<JoeyChan> :D
<JoeyChan> popey:  so, can we set a new trunk now ?  :)
<popey> JoeyChan: sure!
<JoeyChan> popey:  how ?  just register a new series ?
<popey> JoeyChan: yes.
<popey> :)
<JoeyChan> ok, do it now
<popey> JoeyChan: i think you can do that by just pushing to lp:shorts-app/reboot  ?
<popey> unless I'm mistaken
<JoeyChan> popey:  no idea ...  :P
<dholbach> davidcalle, I read the code again and I think I'm fine with it
<dholbach> parts of it could be a bit simpler I feel, but for now I think it's good enough
<popey> JoeyChan: heh, okay, lets ask dholbach :)
<popey> dholbach: how do you register a new series in lp?
<dholbach> popey: let me check
<JoeyChan> popey:  done register a new series:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/reboot
<popey> JoeyChan: oh, my bad, I was looking in the wrong place
<popey> yeah, duh!
<popey> shorts-app confused me
<popey> dholbach: nvm
<popey> JoeyChan: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app click "Register a series "
<dholbach> yep, or https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+series
<popey> that's it, thanks
<dholbach> I was just looking at an LP project where I wasn't the driver of the project
<JoeyChan> popey:   dholbach:   done  :)
<dholbach> so I wasn't offered the choice :)
<dholbach> JoeyChan, popey: how's life?
<popey> stressful whenever launchpad is involved :)
<popey> nice one JoeyChan :)
 * popey goes to eat some haggis for lunch
<JoeyChan> popey: dholbach but no branch linked with the series
<dholbach> https://launchpad.net/<project>/<series>/+setbranch
<JoeyChan> dholbach:  ok,  try it now
<dholbach> try what?
<JoeyChan> dholbach:  I don't know which branch to set ?
<dholbach> how would I know
<dholbach> I never worked on the rss reader
<dholbach> what are you trying to do? set a branch for 'reboot'?
<JoeyChan> ok~
<dholbach> popey: ^ maybe a new branch needs to be created for this?
<dholbach> bzr push lp:~ubuntu-rssreader-dev/ubuntu-rssreader-app/reboot
<dholbach> or something
<dholbach> :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, same for me. Let's merge it :) I'll try the staging deploy this afternoon.
<dholbach> davidcalle, you're a hero
<davidcalle> dholbach, barely your sidekick!
<dholbach> bah..... I'm just toying around most of the time ;-)
<davidcalle> dholbach, approving the merge and pushing to trunk, can you +1 on it?
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119 said he was planning to get the mojo-ised version deployed and then do a second deployment with the other stuff
<davidcalle> dholbach, hmm
<dholbach> davidcalle, I think I remember that he mentioned that a 'production' branch might make sense
<davidcalle> Ok, right
<dholbach> so we could land stuff in trunk together
<davidcalle> dholbach, ok, creating a "production" branch then, and merging this to trunk
<JoeyChan> dholbach:  done ! thx for your tips :D       https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app
<dholbach> JoeyChan, rock on! :)
<JoeyChan> popey:   series setup done ~        https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app
<dholbach> davidcalle, we probably need a cron entry too :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, like on the first lines of https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/store-data/+merge/262684
<davidcalle> dholbach, probably, yes :) also adding python-something-markdown to the mojo spec
<dholbach> davidcalle, I added it to the pip requirements.txt file
<davidcalle> dholbach, oh right then :)
<dholbach> or do we need to do more?
<davidcalle> dholbach, I don't think so
 * dholbach has no clue
<davidcalle> no no, it's good
<dholbach> ok good O:-)
<davidcalle> "afaik" :)
<dholbach> "for funny values of 'get it working'"
<davidcalle> dholbach, I'll try a deploy today then, there is a list of steps involving juju and sacrificing a goat, will be fun :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, sorry, I can't see blood
<davidcalle> :-)
<dholbach> davidcalle, can you merge again?
<dholbach> (sorry)
<dholbach> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/snappy-docs-import/revision/162
<karni> jhodapp: would you know who'd be best to ping regarding support for webp images? (Telegream stickers)
<davidcalle> dholbach, I'm not on top of my cron syntax: when does it happen?
<jhodapp> karni, I'd ping dbarth, he should be able to point you to the right person
<karni> jhodapp: cheers
<jhodapp> np
<karni> dbarth: hey, I'd like to understand what's required for us to support webp images, can you point me to the right person that I could talk to about this?
<dholbach> davidcalle, 0:15, 2:15, 4:15, 6:15, ...
<dholbach> not sure if that's too much or not enough?
<davidcalle> dholbach, maybe too much since we have a manual importer, but I don't have any strong feelings about it.
<dholbach> davidcalle, every 4 hours?
<dholbach> every day?
<davidcalle> dholbach, on second thought, it gives a clear message: don't edit these pages, it's reverted every 2h!
<dholbach> hah, yes :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, let's keep it this way for staging, at least we will see if it fails after a few runs
<dholbach> that's right :)
<dbarth> karni: hi
<karni> dbarth: hi
<dbarth> karni: webp image support, i would expect that to show up in blink, for the low level parts, and maybe oxide / client apps for mime-types
<dbarth> karni: we have the oxide weekly later today, i will put that on the map
<karni> dbarth: thank you. for the record, what I mean is if I give a QImage a path to a webp image, I'd like that to load. Not talking about oxide here, I believe.
<karni> dbarth: Telegram stickers are using webp format, and currently they simply don't show up.
<dbarth> oh
<dbarth> then that's SDK land
<dbarth> karni: and for the record, they just show up nicely in webbrowser-app
<dbarth> karni: so maybe use a webview for that part of the interface where you need those stickers
<karni> dbarth: oh! I should review code then, perhaps the paths where somehow incorrect o_O
<dbarth> a bit heavy handed, or maybe not, let me know
<karni> dbarth: um.. no ;) I mean, that would mean a web view for the whole conversation view, which basically makes it almost a webapp :D and I can't use webview for each sticker separately (too heavy). but good tip, maybe I missed something. Thanks David
<dbarth> karni: i read recently that instagram was using (is using?) a webview for most of its, so-called, native app
<karni> dbarth: I believe that's what gmail did on Android as well
<dbarth> see
<balloons> popey, is this ready to land? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/uitk-1.3/+merge/265886
<balloons> if so, we'll disable utopic.
<popey> yes, see my comment :)
<popey> balloons: can it be run against vivid?
<popey> balloons: because it's all "needs fixing" which doesn't inspire confidence
<balloons> popey, sorry, forgot to respond here. I ran it on the device under click, but I can't get to the results atm
<balloons> when the site is back, I'll share. I agree we can remove it, and rely on another run under vivid
<popey> balloons: that would be super, thanks
<nemo> mcphail: hey. I'm back kinda
<nemo> mcphail: you around?
<nemo> mcphail: WRT the link errors. koda's speculation was needing to update the libSDL names in SDLh.pas -  the link errors are actual missing functions, not failure to locate the libs, so that makes me think it is linking against wrong SDL
<nemo> do you have 2 copies on there, and both in the link path picked up by cmake?
<nemo> or alternatively, maybe cmake found the wrong copy
<mcphail> nemo: yes - my feeling is it is trying to link against SDL1.2 rather than SDL2, but I'm feeling a bit out of my depth about how to correct it. I'm working until v. late tonight, but if you have any suggestions I'll have a look in my "wind down" time before bed
<nemo> mcphail: well. would help to check the cmake cache to see what it is trying to use
<nemo> mcphail: also, if you could post a build log in verbose mode, that might help see what it is linking against
<nemo> VERBOSE=1 that is
<antony_> mcphail the dpad should be working now
<mcphail> nemo: great - I'll dig those out for you
<mcphail> antony_: cheers! - downloading...
<nemo> mcphail: thanks
<mcphail> antony_: seems a bit better, but I'm still getting a "copy" dialog on long button presses
<mcphail> What is the command to kill the unneeded click chroots. For some reason I appear to have > 5000
<mcphail> I think bzoltan_ or someone posted something a couple of days ago
<davmor2> ogra_: d-day would be awesome if it didn't go white-screening on me on the longer games :(
<ogra_> davmor2, uh, i never had that here ... do you play on arale ?
<davmor2> ogra_: no krillin
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> thats brave ... do you use a looking glass ?
<ogra_> even on arale the font is hard to read :)
<davmor2> ogra_: no I can see it fine, try using an xps 13 with no scaling
<ogra_> i tried ;)
<davmor2> ogra_: you read things
<ogra_> well, the announcement messages of new items between the levels
<ogra_> they use an awful font .. and are nearly unreadable on arale already
<ogra_> i fear i cant do much about the white screen issue until the browser gets fixed though
<davmor2> ogra_: 1-7 onwards starts to white screen at the end of the level, 1-10 is neigh on impossible to complete due to white screen :(
<ogra_> hmm, i should perhapps add a disclaimer to the description then
<ogra_> "only to play on arale" or some such
<ogra_> (it didnt strike me that anyone on krillin would actually want to play it since the screen is so tiny ... i actually played 5 levels or so to make sure it runs)
<davmor2> ogra_: or virgin krillin maybe, I'll try that on my non-dogfood device, it maybe that I have too many apps on there so not enought room
<ogra_> davmor2, unlikely ... the white screen issue is a ram issue
<ogra_> only open apps should matter
<davmor2> ogra_: ah okay
<tshirtman> mcphail: hey, so i built a modified package, installed it with pkcon install-local --allow-unstrusted, i can run it from command line, but i'm denied running system python, i intend to build and ship python for the app later, for now, can i make apparmor give me access to it?
<mcphail> tshirtman: change the security profile to unconfined and the world's yours
<tshirtman> ah, perfect :)
<mcphail> tshirtman: example - http://termbin.com/w3il
<tshirtman> ah, template, i was trying in policy_groups
<tshirtman> thanks
<mcphail> tshirtman: you can't upload unconfined apps to the store, but they are fine for testing
<tshirtman> yeah, that makes sense
<tshirtman> but it doesn't work for me yet
<mcphail> tshirtman: got to get back to work but good luck with this. Your project looks interesting and I hope you get it working
<tshirtman> oh wait, stypid mistake :)
<tshirtman> stupid
<tshirtman> "" missing around template >_>
<mcphail> tshirtman: good old json!
<tshirtman> hm, my app seems to take forever to start, and i don't have a log for it in ~/.cache/upstart, weird
<tshirtman> mcphail: any idea how to get logs from my app trying to start if there is nothing in .cache/upstart/*myappname*
<tshirtman> ?
<mcphail> tshirtman: I don't think that is quite the correct path. 1 sec...
<mcphail> tshirtman: ~/.cache/upstart/application-click-blah.blah.blahdeblah
<tshirtman> there was one file of the first package i did there, but its name was wrong (and it contained the errors i had previously), so i removed it and restarted the app
<tshirtman> and now, no file
<mcphail> tshirtman: yes, but the application-click- bit will be prepended to the log name
<tshirtman> yes, but * will fill it :)
<tshirtman> sorry, i realise on irc, it may have been changed to bold
<mcphail> tshirtman: ha! thought you were irc bolding rather than shell globbing!
<mcphail> tshirtman: does your app just write to stdout?
<tshirtman> np, anyway, my app is starting, write "kivy-test" with a loading symbol, and nothing happens
<tshirtman> hm, i didn't change anything about that, i guess i could redirect to a file in run.sh
<mcphail> tshirtman: no, writing to stdout would be the correct thing to do...
<mcphail> tshirtman: is this a compiled app or a script?
<tshirtman> i took your template, changed the content of run.sh to run python ~/path/to/main.py
<tshirtman> and used click to build, and pkcon to install-local
<tshirtman> (changed the other files for name and other things)
<mcphail> tshirtman: you didn't bundle main.py in the .click?
<tshirtman> no, but i guess i could
<tshirtman> i redirected output, and the file is not created, so i wonder if my command actually runs
<mcphail> tshirtman: might be worth trying a simple python one-liner bundled in the click first, and build up from there until it breaks. Note that I think only python3 is installed by default
<tshirtman> i apt install-ed python and a lot of other stuff
<mcphail> tshirtman: also note that running a click changes the working directory (hence all relative paths) to the click install location
<tshirtman> also, that's probably for other chan, but if there is a way to grow / that would be useful
<tshirtman> i used ~/ as much as necessary
<tshirtman> so it should be ok on that side
<tshirtman> i could hardcode absolute path, to be sure, though
<mcphail> tshirtman: try a simple python "hello world" first and build from there. So many things could be causing the breakage
<tshirtman> yeah, will do
<tshirtman> actually, i'll even test "echo hello world" first
<tshirtman> that should go to the log in .cache, right?
<mcphail> tshirtman: yes - if you have an unconfined app
<tshirtman> i should
<mcphail> tshirtman: as soon as you confine your app, you have to bundle shell commands in the click. That's why my syncthing click bundles sed, for example
<tshirtman> hm, nothing, should i reboot the device? :D
<mcphail> tshirtman: very odd
<tshirtman> also, if i was doing something illegal (app confined), it would crash, right?
<tshirtman> here it's just pretending it's loading the app, and nothing happens, the loading wheel just turns and turns
<popey> if the app tries to do anything it shouldn't you'll see apparmor failures in dmesg
<mcphail> tshirtman: yes - confinement should post error to the log
<popey> so "sudo dmesg | grep DEN"
<tshirtman> i was seeing errors in dmesg before
<popey> would show "DENY" style messages with your app name and what it's trying to do
<tshirtman> but not since i have this forever loading one
<tshirtman> yeah, i had these before i put uncontained
<mcphail> tshirtman: can you share your .click?
<tshirtman> sure
<tshirtman> when the device is booted again :)
<mcphail> :)
<tshirtman> ah, now it crashes again, fun
<popey> yeah, lets have a play :)
<tshirtman> (and the icon got fixed, it was invisible… fun)
<mcphail> tshirtman: going to have to do a bit of work for 30 mins, so would be great if you could email/send link (my email is in the syncthing manifest file)
<tshirtman> will do
<mcphail> cheers - see you in a bit
<tshirtman> but it may work now, hello world in file
<tshirtman> i guess the system was confused somehow
<tshirtman> by previous version of the package
<mcphail> progress!
<tshirtman> yes
<tshirtman> baby steps, baby steps
<mcphail> tshirtman: I always delete the old package before changing anything
<tshirtman> the .click
<tshirtman> ?
<tshirtman> or uninstall?
<mcphail> uninstall
<tshirtman> ok
<tshirtman> i'll do that now
<tshirtman> that broken readline >_<
<tshirtman> ok, new error, sdl2 - RuntimeError: Failed to created a window surface 0x1
<tshirtman> i guess i can try with the libs pointed at earlier
<tshirtman> core dump \o/
<popey> \o/
<popey> covering all the error condition based here tshirtman
<tshirtman> i guess that must be because my kivy was built against a different version of sdl2
<tshirtman> so i'll rebuild against the source of these ones
<tshirtman> adb push is slow, i got the binaries from github faster than i'm pushing them through usb >_<
<tshirtman> orders of magnitude faster
<mcphail> tshirtman: the version of sdl2 in the repos will segfault in SDL_INIT. Stick my version in the lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf directory and you should be golden
<tshirtman> mcphail: i put them in my app's dir /sdl2 and added LD_LIBRARY_PATH=sdl2/ before my python command, so it uses them, so now, instead of being unable to create a window, it segfaults, so i assume it's because of an api mismatch, since i built kivy against the libsdl2-dev from the repos
<tshirtman> but i'll try moving to lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf and remove the LD_LIBRARY_PATH, it's easier to start with
<mcphail> tshirtman: I don't htink that should happen. The headers are very similar
<mcphail> tshirtman: (that is lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf within the .click package, btw)
<tshirtman> yeah, relative path, so in the source dir that i packager, right?
<tshirtman> package*
<mcphail> yes
<tshirtman> i don't patch the .click manually :D
<mcphail> :)
<mcphail> tshirtman: you _can_ play with the installed click under /opt/ if you need to
<popey> yeah
<popey> i frequently muck about with the contents in /opt/
<tshirtman> hm, that could be a faster way to iterate
<mcphail> tshirtman: provided you dn't change anything in the .desktop file or .apparmor file you are usually OK
<tshirtman> hm, nope, still coredump
<tshirtman> i guess i can't run it through gdb?
<mcphail> tshirtman: you can
<tshirtman> hm, though, if it coredump, i should be able to take that
<mcphail> tshirtman: you can install gdbserver and debug remotely
<tshirtman> ah yeah, forgot about that option
<tshirtman> hm, maybe the coredump file is saved somewhere already, though?
<mcphail> dunno
<mcphail> popey: while you are here, can you remember the command bzoltan_ (or someone) gave to get rid of spurious click chroots?
<tshirtman> darn, no ulimit command
<mcphail> popey: for some reason I've got >5000 on this device and it is killing bash completion for "mount"
<popey> yes
<mcphail> tshirtman: which version of ubuntu are you running on your device?
<popey> i have put it in my tidyup scripts
<popey> sudo schroot -e --all-session
<mcphail> popey: cheers! Maybe I will be able to type "mount <tab>" without my CPU melting now
<popey> hah
<tshirtman> mcphail: stable, i used "$ ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu --bootstrap" to flash
<popey> tshirtman: i have ulimit on my device
<mcphail> tshirtman: ok - so probably using mir0.12?
<tshirtman> ah, that's some fun, ulimit as a user is found, but not as sudo
<tshirtman> sudo -s to the rescue
<popey> heh
<tshirtman> hm, maybe i didn't need sudo actually
<mcphail> tshirtman: one thing to check would be the mir version. I think my build of sdl only works for <=0.12. 0.13 and above need to be built from a special branch
<mcphail> (I think)
<tshirtman> hm, apt search shows 0.13 versions, for mir-client-platform-* so i must have that
<mcphail> popey: what mir version is on the OTAs?
<popey> uhhh
<popey> 0.14 on rc-proposed
<tshirtman> and i suppose downgreading is both hard and wrong, so the less hard option will be to rebuild sdl2 and kivy :) hopefuly not too much FUN
<popey> up/downgrading isnt hard
<popey> you can switch back and forth easily
<tshirtman> for deb packages?
<popey> oh, well, yeah
<popey> if the older version is in the repo
<tshirtman> :)
<popey> apt-get install foo=version
<popey> but I wouldn't use apt on the phone
<tshirtman> too late :D
<popey> heh
<popey> its fine
<popey> for hacking
<tshirtman> i installed vim git and everything to build kivy already
<tshirtman> well, / is 2GB, so i still have to be careful
<tshirtman> managed to fill it once already
 * mcphail notes it is 0.13 on the default OTA so that theory was wrong
<tshirtman> so your build should work?
<mcphail> tshirtman: yes, I think so. Works here...
<tshirtman> ok, back to gdp then :)
<tshirtman> b*
<mcphail> tshirtman: can you build and run the sdl-template app from my/sturmflut's github repo?
<tshirtman> probably :)
<tshirtman> https://github.com/Sturmflut/ubuntu-touch-sdl2-gles2-template ?
<tshirtman> can i just clone it in the device and run click build? or do i need to run cmake& make and stuff?
<tshirtman> (is click magicall for this? :o)
<mcphail> tshirtman: you'd need to create a click chroot to cross-compile it
<mcphail> tshirtman: or open it in the sdk qtcreator
<tshirtman> right, so stop hacking on the device and install a real dev env :)
<mcphail> :)
<tshirtman> http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2014/05/building-cross-platform-click-packages.html ?
<mcphail> tshirtman: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/04/13/inner-workings-sdk/
<tshirtman> thanks
<tshirtman> but actually, i installed cmake on the device, because why not, will probably do a real dev env sometime later :) that will help a lot
<mcphail> tshirtman: no wonder you are running out of space!
<tshirtman> still 57M!
<tshirtman> cmake is actually not that big, i was surprised
<mcphail> enough for anyone!
<tshirtman> so the demo works
<tshirtman> no background to the app, so it's on top of the gui, funny
<mcphail> great - so SDL should work OK
<mcphail> tshirtman: I think that is a mir bug or something
<mcphail> tshirtman: transparency/corruption is a problem
<tshirtman> ohh, the effect when using app switch (left swipe) is very nice, the cube seems to stand out
<tshirtman> well, it's not hard to add a background to the app :)
<tshirtman> but that's great, i guess i can try building my kivy against the source in this one, and see how it goes
 * mcphail hopes tshirtman is getting exited about the possibilities of porting to ubuntu touch :)
<tshirtman> i am :)
<tshirtman> i hope the ubuntu devs are excited by the idea of getting a load of apps easily ported to ubuntu-touch :P
<tshirtman> well, some kind of a load
<mcphail> tshirtman: I've got another couple of hours of work to get through before bed so I'll leave you to it for now. Good luck!
<tshirtman> thanks a *lot* for your guidance
<tshirtman> much appreciated
<mcphail> my pleasure
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-08-12
<antony__> mcphail that copy and paste bug should be fixed
<kivi> hey all
<kivi> anyone know how in qml I can store an id for a component?
<dholbach> good morning
<HitAngry> hi
<HitAngry> i need some help for ubuntu sdk
<HitAngry> i have a bug
<HitAngry> why the "publish" button of ubuntu sdk is off ?
<mcphail> antony__: unfortunately, I'm still getting the "copy" dialog appearing on long presses of the D-pad
<zbenjamin> popey: weren't there some rumors about that the components of the terminal app can be reused?
<popey> zbenjamin: we had planned to do that, yes. but nobody has had the time to rip the app apart and make a reusable component
<zbenjamin> popey: :(
<zbenjamin> popey: ok thanks
<ogra_> zbenjamin, ah, sad, i was hoping you knew more than me :)
<zbenjamin> ogra_: me too :/
<davidcalle> dholbach, around?
<dholbach> davidcalle, yep
<davidcalle> Hey :)
<dholbach> how are things?
<davidcalle> dholbach, I've been having some issues with my credentials to deploy to staging. Luckily, it's been sorted out by IS late last night. Now I need to figure out how to deploy latest trunk. Apparently, it can be done by doing a merge on the mojo project (that changes the trunk revno used), but I'm looking for an easier solution.
<dholbach> so for a deployment we need to propose a merge to another branch with a certain revno?
<davidcalle> dholbach, apparently, yes. But I'm asking caio for an easier path that could be done directly on the server. Note that re-deployment of the revno already on the server works perfectly (and takes about 30min).
<davidcalle> The goat is fine.
<davidcalle> And Juju is as cool as advertised :)
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> I think that's also how we did things for  the LTP
<dholbach> have trunk and have a production branch
<davidcalle> LTP?
<davidcalle> dpm, dholbach, btw, url dispatcher tutorial is now live, will blog it in a moment
<dholbach> loco team portal
<davidcalle> Oh right
<dholbach> nice!
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamPortal/ReleaseProcess
<dpm> davidcalle, excellent!
<dpm> davidcalle, do we have a public URL for staging?
<davidcalle> dpm, developer.staging.ubuntu.com
<davidcalle> dpm, it's an empty devportal instance, though. /webapp-generator is here, this is the way I assess the deployment worked :)
<dpm> davidcalle, with the mojo spec, do we have a way to populate it with data? (I'm asking just out of curiosity)
<mcphail> Would anyone be kind enough to point me towards a comprehensive document on Content Hub? https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/content-hub-guide/ is a bit thin
<davidcalle> dpm, probably, we would need a data dump of the django in prod, and load it there. Not sure how to actually do that in the Juju world, will ask.
<davidcalle> mcphail, there is a tutorial in progress, with an eta of next monday.
<davidcalle> mcphail, I know that this app (https://github.com/turanmahmudov/Wallpaper ) has nice code around with very clean QML
<davidcalle> around it*
<davidcalle> (note that it only exports, not imports)
<mcphail> davidcalle: cheers!
<mcphail> davidcalle: is it possible to be an exported/imported without resorting th Qt/QML? I'm keen to do this from a shell script with minimal interaction
<davidcalle> mcphail, just use cp and mv ;-) More seriously, I don't think it has shell commands.
<mcphail> davidcalle: I'm looking to create a GUI helper app for my syncthing background client. I can't create a GUI for the client itself as that will break the way I am hacking the lifecycle management so it won't run in the background :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: hey! so, let's imagine I have an image file in my app that I preview. I want when the user clicks on it to open it in the default application, passing the image as payload
<didrocks> kenvandine: I guess as there is some image sharing, it's still contenthub, but it's more "pushing this and going to that application"
<kenvandine> yeah
<didrocks> I wonder if we have anything for this, and if so, what is a great example?
<kenvandine> that's an export
<kenvandine> like "open with"
<didrocks> ok, it's only exporting?
<kenvandine> my hub-exporter example does that
<kenvandine> yeah
<tshirtman> \o/ didrocks
<didrocks> salut tshirtman ;)
<didrocks> kenvandine: I guess you saw my bug reports on content-hub, do you have anytime to discuss them over hangouts today or tomorrow?
<didrocks> (I'll be at debconf then)
<didrocks> kenvandine: if not, let's plan later, I have enough to play and open new bugs thanks to your exporter branch ;)
<kenvandine> didrocks, i saw it, there are plans in place already :)
<didrocks> great, I would love to discuss them with you
<kenvandine> tvoss and i have been discussing a real ContentStore API
<kenvandine> nothing concrete yet, and no work planned
<tshirtman> didrocks: i finally installed touch on my nexus 4, building stuff on it, currently sdl2 stuff for kivy, seems doing a kivy bootsrap shouldn't be too hard :)
<didrocks> ah nice, that's really the missing point I guess
<kenvandine> yeah
<didrocks> kenvandine: do you think there is any way to test the exporter branch on desktop?
<didrocks> I guess it's using upstart-app-launch, so "no" :p
<didrocks> tshirtman: nice!
<kenvandine> didrocks, it's tricky :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: I'm happy to trick it :p
<didrocks> (as for the importer, which was painless… hem ;))
<kenvandine> didrocks, it's the same way we did for importer
<didrocks> there is an auto consumer?
<kenvandine> yes
<didrocks> same package, just need to run the hook I guess?
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> content-hub-test-importer
<kenvandine> is the consumer for exports
<didrocks> I just need to add the gsettings key, and the importer should be triggered?
<kenvandine> yes
<didrocks> kenvandine: mind giving me the gsettings key? the hook really didn't register anything here
<kenvandine> com.ubuntu.content.hub.source pictures ['content-hub-test-exporter']
 * didrocks gsettings set and try
<kenvandine> whoops
<kenvandine> wait
<didrocks> not .source I guess?
<kenvandine> com.ubuntu.content.hub.destination pictures ['content-hub-test-importer']
<didrocks> destination?
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> kenvandine: ok, so I guess after selection the peer, I don't really see anything (as there is no UI in the test importer), it just goes back to the app, right?
<didrocks> with state as 4
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> that's what you want
<kenvandine> if there was a UI, it would stay
<kenvandine> until you switch back
<didrocks> kenvandine: so, I'm happy to say that was way smoother than the other day, implementing it in my app now, thanks! :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, making sense
<kenvandine> great
<mcphail> davidcalle: are you involved with the content-hub documentation? If so, could you mkae a couple of tweaks on the API page as per https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/content-hub/+bug/1484124 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1484124 in content-hub (Ubuntu) "Errors in Ubuntu Content API documentation" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> around the same topic, bug #1483546 would be nice to fix
<ubot5> bug 1483546 in content-hub (Ubuntu) "Default content-hub example doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483546
<davidcalle> mcphail, not involved on the API docs level, but I can ping the right person for this bug
<seb128> I didn't look at it but maybe it's an easy one
<mcphail> davidcalle: cheers!
<seb128> kenvandine, davidcalle, ^ unsure what/how much changes, but the example snippet should probably work
<seb128> the bug has no details on what doesn't work though
<seb128> so unsure if it's an easy one or not
<seb128> I've on my todo to try and play with that, but unsure when I'm going to have cycle for it
<seb128> so maybe somebody else who knows the component can fix in some minutes ;-)
<kenvandine> the example should work for sure
<seb128> I'm going to try in a bit and tell you if it works for me
<kenvandine> it looks like it should work
<kenvandine> but it isn't a standalone app
<seb128> so maybe that's creating confusion?
<kenvandine> it should work if it was referenced by an app with it's own MainView, etc
<kenvandine> perhaps
<kenvandine> it's a code snippet that should be suitable to be used in an app
<seb128> k
<kenvandine> perhaps there is something else broken in it
<kenvandine> but at first glance it looks fine
<didrocks> sorry, I was tired after opening all the bugs, I should precise "on the desktop"
<seb128> didrocks, is that specific to desktop?
<didrocks> yep
<seb128> what's different there?
 * didrocks rephrase
<didrocks> the example attempts to import from the default source
<didrocks> which is gallery-app
<didrocks> which doesn't have the necessary hook in the desktop if I understood ken correctly
<didrocks> bug report rephrased
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> yw
<seb128> it's a bit less concerning that things not working at all ;-)
<didrocks> yep, but keep in mind that's what most of developers will try
<didrocks> however, it's importing Ubuntu.components 0.1 IIRC
<seb128> no, 1.1
<seb128> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.Content.index/ has 1.1 at least
<didrocks> some other parts have 0.1, one sec
<didrocks> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.Content.ContentHub/
<seb128> yeah, seems like quite of the code is still doing that
<seb128> is that an issue?
<didrocks> unsure, didn't try as doesn't work on desktop
<seb128> we are not keeping up with new import versions in most our components
<antony__> mcphail that copy/paste issue should be gone now.
<mcphail> antony__: great - will test and report back
<mcphail> antony__: the "updates" page is doing an endless spinny thing
<kwk_> h1
<antony__> Did it update yet?
<popey> antony__: 0.98 is latest in the store as far as I can see
<mcphail> antony__: no - the version from this morning was the last one. It still has the copy bug
<kenvandine> rpadovani, hey... bacon2d with the InfiniteScrollEntity is now in wily and the stable overlay ppa for vivid
<kenvandine> rpadovani, sorry it took so long, had qmake issues
<antony__> Thats odd, still says further changes awaiting review for the fix i uploaded. Normally its approved in seconds
<popey> oh? let me see
<popey> antony__: says 0.99 updated 4 mins ago
<popey> now i see 0.99 latest
<antony__> Stills says .98 as latest approved
<antony__> status: review in progress
<popey> passed
<mcphail> antony__: the Updates page is not working for me this afternoon. I'll test whenever it stops spinning
<antony__> k
<didrocks> kenvandine: after receiving "Collected", should I get "Finalized" on the phone? (I don't really know if I don't receive it because content-hub is crashing in import/export on that state due to invalid APP_ID)
<kenvandine> no, you would have to choose to finalize
<kenvandine> it isn't required
<didrocks> ok, so "Collected" can be the final state, got it
<kenvandine> finalized means you are done with the cached content and it'll get removed
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> so it's when you import
<kenvandine> if you don't do it, the hub will clean it up when it exits
<kenvandine> yeah
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> well, if you can use the cache content and not have to use the app store (see one of my bug)
<didrocks> kenvandine: still unsure about the difference between share and export
<kenvandine> it won't persist across reboots, but would be fine for a bit
<didrocks> sounds good
<kenvandine> export and share are technically identical
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> we need to differentiate it for the user experience
<didrocks> (so same transfer state, copying…)
<kenvandine> the app should choose handlers that "share" when the user wants to share it as opposed to opening it
<kenvandine> like posting to facebook
<kenvandine> attaching to gmail
<didrocks> ok, so it's only to register 2 handlers
<kenvandine> etc
<kenvandine> right
<didrocks> making sense now then :)
<kenvandine> so your app might be able to import content, but it doesn't share it externally
<kenvandine> so the user journey is different
<kenvandine> cool
<didrocks> yeah, I was just wondering about the technical difference
<didrocks> I got the intent difference ;)
<didrocks> but as there are known and it's just to get another handler, I'm fine with that explanation :)
<karni> do push notifications work in the emulator? (i.e. can one implement and test push feature without a device?)
<mcphail> ahayzen: having a look at the QUrl docs, do you think we need to pass the QUrl::DecodeReserved flag in the .toString call in AalMediaPlayerControl::unescape?
<ahayzen> mcphail, i've gtg, i'll have look later when i'm back :-)
<mcphail> ok!
<mcphail> jhodapp|gym: ping me when you are jhodapp|backfromgym
<josharenson> Working a bug and have a question, let me know if there is a better place. How can I trigger a trusted prompt? I have an old app that I wrote that clears the trust store and asks for GPS location, but its not prompting
<josharenson> humm, looks like the clock app still asks.. maybe ill just modify that
<thecosmicfrog> Hi guys. Has anyone managed to get Ubuntu SDK running on Mac yet? It's all I have for the next few months, unfortunately.
<jhodapp> mcphail, so I would recommend just experimenting with it until you get it to work...take a look at all of the options available for QUrl
<jhodapp> mcphail, and then make sure that you can build the qtubuntu-media package so that the tests are run
<mcphail> jhodapp: I need to build on the phone?
<jhodapp> yeah
<jhodapp> mcphail, apt-get build-dep qtubuntu-media
<jhodapp> mcphail, you don't have to, but it's easiest imo
<josharenson> thecosmicfrog: humm QtCreator should work on mac
<mcphail> jhodapp: then just standard debian build after that?
<jhodapp> mcphail, yeah, debuild
<josharenson> thecosmicfrog: that isn't too much help, especially if you don't have a physical device though
<jhodapp> mcphail, I would do a make; make install but you said this needs to be a stable phone, so I'd recommend using package installation
<mcphail> jhodapp: ok - I'll try in an armhf chroot first but will  build on the phone if I can't get it to work
<thecosmicfrog> josharenson: Yeah, I was thinking the issue would be more with the applets that connect to the phone, allow deployment, etc. I have a BQ phone so that's not the issue. Just no Ubuntu development system :(
<jhodapp> mcphail, sounds good
<josharenson> thecosmicfrog: my personal development flow is: write app in vim w/ qt/qml bindings, cross-build an armhf deb, and install the deb on the device
<josharenson> thecosmicfrog: oh duh, you can't cross build if you don't have ubuntu huh
<josharenson> thecosmicfrog: sorry
<thecosmicfrog> :(
<thecosmicfrog> Haha
<josharenson> thecosmicfrog: could still build on the device, but that whole process is clucky and not ideal...
<mcphail> jhodapp: If i build on the phone, is it sensible to do an apt-get update && dist-upgrade first?
<jhodapp> mcphail, not an upgrade
<jhodapp> but it's sensible to have the latest package list
<mcphail> ok
<antony> popey on?
<davmor2> thecosmicfrog: run ubuntu in a vm is the best advice I can give sorry
<thecosmicfrog> davmor2: Yeah, currently installing Ubuntu MATE. To hell with attempting to run Unity in VirtualBox :D
<thecosmicfrog> (Plus, I've been meaning to give MATE a spin. popey and wimpy's propoganda is rubbing off on me.)
<antony> I use unity in a vm for app development
<mcphail> jhodapp: looks as if I can't build this on vivid...
<mcphail> jhodapp: do you know how I can install the overlay ppa in a chroot? That might help
<cwayne> not with that attitude you cant
<jhodapp> mcphail, I don't, you might ask in #ubuntu-ci-eng
<mcphail> jhodapp: I've given up on the chroot. I'll break my phone instead :)
<jhodapp> mcphail, you can also do a chroot on the phone
<mcphail> jhodapp: no - I'll just reflash
<jhodapp> mcphail, this is what I do: https://wiki.debian.org/Schroot
<mcphail> looks as if I need to build this on wily
<mcphail> what would be a good wily channel for krillin?
<antony> Anyone been able to disable the context menu in html5 apps?
<jhodapp> mcphail, you should build that on vivid
<jhodapp> mcphail, wily is out of commission for a bit while the gcc5 issues are resolved
<mcphail> jhodapp: I can't get it to build on vivid due to dependency error. Currently have a broken wily phone :)
<jhodapp> mcphail, you ran apt-get build-dep qtubuntu-media right?
<jhodapp> you should have everything you need then
<mcphail> jhodapp: yes, but one package (can't remember which) was too old.
<jhodapp> mcphail, how is that possible?
<jhodapp> mcphail, can you show me the error?
<mcphail> jhodapp: check out the debian control file. libqtubuntu-media-signals-dev (>= 0.3+15.10.20150618.1-0ubuntu1)
<mcphail> jhodapp: don't have that in vivid+overlay
<jhodapp> mcphail, you're not on vivid then
<jhodapp> mcphail, what channel did you use for vivid on krillin?
<mcphail> jhodapp: it was just the standard OTA channel, whatever that was
<jhodapp> mcphail, yeah I'd go back to vivid, and then we can get whatever was wrong figured out
<jhodapp> mcphail, use this channel: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<mcphail> jhodapp: just need to work out how to flash without a bootable phone
<jhodapp> mcphail, with or without wiping?
<mcphail> jhodapp: preferably without
<mcphail> jhodapp: thought you could use adb from recovery
<jhodapp> for that you need to get a recovery image that has adb enabled
<jhodapp> not anymore for security reasons
<mcphail> jhodapp: so I should try fastboot instead?
<mcphail> jhodapp: (or can I use fastboot to flash an adb-enabled recovery?)
<jhodapp> yes indeed, just need to find the link to that special recovery image
<jhodapp> mcphail, so you'd do something like: ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en --bootstrap --recovery-image=/path/recovery.img
<jhodapp> I may have that last option wrong, check the --help on that
<jhodapp> mcphail, if you can't find that recovery image via google, ogra_ will know where it's at
<mcphail> jhodapp: think i've got it
<jhodapp> awesome
<jhodapp> mcphail, I've got to run for now, dinner time
<jhodapp> good luck
<mcphail> cheers. I'll get back to you tomorrow with my progress :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-08-13
<kientnt90> I have joined the Ubuntu app development recently
<kientnt90> could anyone suggest me any open source project to join, I really appreciate and thanks
<kientnt90> please
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> dholbach, https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/developer-ubuntu-com/pip-cache-back-to-the-people/+merge/267922
<dholbach> davidcalle, responded
<davidcalle> :D
<dholbach> couldn't resist :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, hehe :)
<davidcalle> Ok, trying again the whole deployment process
<dholbach> *crossing fingers*
<nemo> mcphail: someone in #hedgewars just resurrected the iOS build \o/ \o/ \o/
<nemo> https://bitbucket.org/antonc27/hedgewars-ios-revival/commits/branch/ios-revival
<nemo> so. at least we know mobile theoretically works, and on similarish ARM architecture ☺
<nemo> mcphail: he's got further to go though, since iOS has an entirely different frontend
<dholbach> davidcalle, can you explain to me how we could debug which of the assets is loaded via http?
<dholbach> I wonder if it's https://developer.ubuntu.com/assets/sites/ubuntu/latest/u/js/global.js doing http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12071462/
<dholbach> or something
<davidcalle> dholbach, open the js console and reload the page. It looks like it comes from http://yui.yahooapis.com/, loading a bunch of js modules, so that's part of the web guidelines framework we are using. The web team should be able to fix this.
<dholbach> ok cool
<dholbach> davidcalle, I updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1454520 with what ant found
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1454520 in Ubuntu Developer Portal "Insecure content loaded from 'assets.ubuntu.com'" [Undecided,New]
<davidcalle> dholbach, nice!
<mcphail> nemo: nice one. I'll need to pinch t'wife's iphone and have a look. Is it available to download?
<nemo> mcphail: heh. he's currently working on it. also. is her phone jailbroken?
<nemo> mcphail: http://screencast.com/t/NfUZwk4e  his most recent screencast
<nemo> mcphail: have you had a chance to do a VERBOSE=1 dump ?
<mcphail> nemo: not yet, so thanks for reminding me. I'll get one this evening
<nemo> kk
<mcphail> nemo: aargh - I may have broken everything
<mcphail> nemo: thought I'd be smart and clean the source tree before making with VERBOSE=1, but forgot we had tweaked the source tree to use SDL2 :(
<giannis> hi..can anyone help me...   qwebview is missing from my widgets panel :/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-08-14
<nemo> mcphail: shoot. It's been like a month and a half. hard for me to remember what was changed
<nemo> mcphail: you didn't save a diff?
<nemo> mcphail: I seem to remember adjusting cmake as well as the config.inc...
<mcphail> nemo: I have a snapshot of the chroot, but it is 180 miles away on a different machine. I won't be able to access it until the end of next week
<davidcalle> Morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<karni> alecu: was the thumbnailer bug tracked someone else than libqtelegram as well?
<karni> alecu: I mean the thing where it was dropped and Tg broke in rc-proposed
<alecu> Hi karni, I'm not working today, but let's ask xavi...
<alecu> Oh, and he's not working today either
<karni> alecu: ok, no problem, thanks buddy
<karni> alecu: have a good day
<alecu> Perhaps michi knows?
<karni> alecu: noted, but no problem, just needed a refernce
<karni> alecu: enjoy your day off
<mcphail> jhodapp: meant to get back to you with the errors in building qtubuntu-media on vivid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12078614/
<mcphail> (vivid+overlay)
<mcphail> Looks as if it needs a package from wily to build
<dpm> popey, I've updated the LO viewer blueprint with Stefano's feedback. I've also added your work items for the armhf LO build so that everyone is on the same page: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docviewer-app/+spec/libreoffice-docviewer-integration
<popey> thanks dpm
<jhodapp> mcphail, what channel did you use? It looks like you're on wily
<jhodapp> mcphail, I just built qtubuntu-media on vivid yesterday from a clean image, so something is wrong
<mcphail> jhodapp: This is on ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en, using the source from "bzr branch lp:qtubuntu-media"
<jhodapp> mcphail, use lp:qtubuntu-media/stable
<mcphail> jhodapp: ok, will try that one. Cheers
<jhodapp> np
<mcphail> jhodapp: that's giving me the same problem. What do you get with "apt-cache policy libqtubuntu-media-signals-dev"?
<jhodapp> mcphail, 0.3+15.04.20141104-0ubuntu1
<nik90> zsombi_, t1mp: Hi :),  I noticed a small bug with the new page headers in UC 1.3, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1484736.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1484736 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Locked & Hidden Page header is shown briefly when returning to the page" [Undecided,New]
<mcphail> jhodapp: so that doesn't meet the minimum build-deps either
<jhodapp> mcphail, are you trying to create a package atm?
<jhodapp> or just make; make install
<mcphail> jhodapp: yes, tried both. See my paste above. Neither work. The make aborts, and the error looks as if it comes from the wrong libqtubuntu-media-signals-dev
<mcphail> ../../../src/aal/aalmediaplayerservice.cpp:191:38: error: ‘class SharedSignal’ has no member named ‘sinkReset’
<jhodapp> mcphail, yeah, so the issue is you caught that in the middle of syncing vivid up to the latest code
<jhodapp> mcphail, so what I recommend is looking back at the qtubuntu-media log to the point at which the version I gave you was released
<mcphail> ok
<t1mp> nik90: thanks for reporting
<t1mp> yeah the page (and thus header contents) is already switched before the animate out is done
<t1mp> I need to think how to come up with a better solution
<nik90> t1mp: it affects clock app since we don't use a header in the main page. that's how i noticed.
<nik90> hopefully the sample app will help :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1443837 is now invalid, right?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1443837 in Ubuntu Developer Portal "Missing "Overview" link on the snappy landing page" [Medium,Triaged]
<dholbach> davidcalle, yep, looks like it
<t1mp> zsombi_: we were talking about moving the header inside the page.. ^this bug relates to that too.
<zsombi_> t1mp: so maybe it woudl be the time then to do that?
<t1mp> putting the header in the page can make some issues easier to solve, but gives new complications for others If you still want to animate the header in/out you  need to know if the previous page had a visible header
<t1mp> zsombi_: when is the freeze for 1.3?
<t1mp> zsombi_: also in the AdaptivePageLayout we need to sync the header heights between the pages
<dholbach> davidcalle, do you know where https://developer.ubuntu.com/assets/sites/ubuntu/latest/u/js/scratch.js is from? (bug 1454520)
<ubot5> bug 1454520 in Ubuntu Developer Portal "Insecure content loaded from 'assets.ubuntu.com'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1454520
<t1mp> so we need some communications between the header  and its surroundings (previous/next page, other pages that are open)
<zsombi_> t1mp: we can think of the animations once we get a proper direction on that.
<zsombi_> t1mp: if we do it togehther with the page, then the Page layouts would do the job, not the page itself
<t1mp> zsombi_: I didn't mean the animation inside the header, but the current animation we have to show/hide the header (for pages without a header)
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> nik90: do you have designs for the clock app on desktop/tablet?
<t1mp> the APL doesn't currently support a page with the header hidden
<zsombi_> t1mp: the current animation is not complete.... I mean design did not gave us the final verdict on anything...
<nik90> t1mp: no we don't have designs for desktop/tablet yet, although I heard it was being worked on.
<zsombi_> t1mp: and I think we will have an animation which does the page and header together and in a completely different way we had so far
<davidcalle> dholbach, I don't, I think it's part of the "guidelines" framework used by the web team (eg. it's also used here : https://assets.ubuntu.com/sites/ubuntu/latest/u/js/scratch.js)
<t1mp> zsombi_: if we simply expose a property Item header in the Page,that makes it easy for the APL to get the implicitHeight of each header, and to set all the heights to the minimum implicitHeight
<dholbach> davidcalle, ok... I pinged the web team
<t1mp> zsombi_: I don't know if the property PageHeadConfiguration head then still makes sense, because you have access to the actual header item
<zsombi_> t1mp: if we move the Header inti Page, the whole PageHeadConfiguration becomes obsolete. We can have a header property which if set, it will be shown.
<zsombi_> t1mp: then teh Header will be a separate component you can configure straight without any fancy crap
<t1mp> zsombi_: header property would be an Item (or subclass like Header)
<t1mp> ah pages without a header can set it to null
<zsombi_> t1mp: header property would be Header not an Item
<zsombi_> exactly!
<zsombi_> t1mp: it sis much more elegant than we have it now
<zsombi_> is
<t1mp> well
<t1mp> note that what we have now is more abstract
<t1mp> if we attach the header to the Page we couldn't switch back to a toolbar without having the app developers make all the changes
<t1mp> so if something fundamental like that changes again all the apps need to be updated
<t1mp> yeah I'll try to add the header to the Page
<t1mp> for next week I already have some other stuff planned though
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> optimizing the MainView probably gets easier after the header goes out
<nik90> zsombi_: hey, with image #95, I am noticing that the delete button normally shown in the leading edge is barely clickable. Not sure why...The width is a bit small compared to renatu's implementation of swipe-delete & also I have to try really hard to press it .. it started with image #94,95...with clock app from trunk.
<nik90> I managed to click it only 2 out of 10 times..and I am not exaggerating :P
<zsombi_> nik90: are you using 1.2 or 1.3?
<nik90> zsombi_: 1.2
<zsombi_> nik90: I think the width has been now set to a fixed size, maybe we have to increase that size...
<zsombi_> nik90: so far it was teh same width ahs height, due you filed a bug, we fixed it to a certain width, seems that is not enoyugh
<nik90> zsombi_: I hope its just the width issue, because when i click the delete button, it selects the entire listitem instead of executing the action.
<zsombi_> nik90: I guess you're tapping...
<nik90> well I tried tapping, pressing and long-press.. and sometimes it just closes the swipe-delete gesture or selects the entire listitem
<dholbach> davidcalle, JFYI I'm starting the process of bug 1470715 with a branch we can use as a team
<ubot5> bug 1470715 in Ubuntu Developer Portal "Do Django upgrade" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470715
<davidcalle> dholbach, oh nice! :D
<dholbach> it's going to be a bit of work :)
<davidcalle> I can imagine, yes ;-)
<dholbach> jdstrand, thanks for fixing c-r-t
<dholbach> (and sorry for not noticing O:-/)
<jdstrand> np
<jdstrand> popey: fyi, new permy upload: "0.9 apparmor policy is unchanged from 0.8"
<jdstrand> popey: what is our policy for quarantine?
<jdstrand> popey: I went through the erle snaps today and they weren't updated since my last review (I left a comment saying as much)
<popey> jdstrand: i think you need to request manual review for permy?
<jdstrand> oh right
<jdstrand> popey: done
<popey> jdstrand: approved
<jdstrand> thanks :)
<popey> np
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-08-15
<NymeriaFr> mcphail, Hi
<NymeriaFr> So, I want create a simple application that read barcode
<mcphail> NymeriaFr: ok
<NymeriaFr> There is the source code : https://github.com/Nymerea/uBarcodeReader/tree/feature/autoCapture
<NymeriaFr> I have to problem
<NymeriaFr> 1) It doesn't compile on Aquaris E4.5
<NymeriaFr> On desktop, I can lunch it but on smartphone I have this error : ReferenceError : qDecoder is not defined
<NymeriaFr> In my main.cpp I have : view.rootContext()->setContextProperty("qDecoder", &decoder);
<NymeriaFr> so it should work
<NymeriaFr> I don't understand
<mcphail> ok, give me 10 minutes to fire up the SDK and have a look
<NymeriaFr> thank you
<NymeriaFr> don't forget to use feature/autoCapture branch
<mcphail> NymeriaFr: ok, I get it to compile but get a permission error on deployment. This usually means you have fallen foul of app confinement
<mcphail> NymeriaFr: actually, I think that "permission denied" thing might be a fault at my end...
<NymeriaFr> mcphail,
<NymeriaFr> What kind of permission
<NymeriaFr> I don't use internet, I just use camera
<NymeriaFr> but everything is in apparmor
<mcphail> NymeriaFr: I think it is a problem with the deploy step in the SDK as my other projects are failing with that today as well. I can build the click and deploy it manually to my bq phone
<mcphail> NymeriaFr: it may be worthwhile checking you have the correct kit installed and targetted
<NymeriaFr> no no
<mcphail> NymeriaFr: I can send you a link to the .click I compiled if you want to test on your phone
<NymeriaFr> I can run it into my smartphone
<NymeriaFr> but when I click on the camera output, it's supposed to try to decode a barcode
<NymeriaFr> when I click on it I have referenceError
<NymeriaFr> with qDecoder
<mcphail> NymeriaFr: in the logs?
<NymeriaFr> yes
<NymeriaFr> I see it with logViewer tools
<mcphail> ok - get what you're saying now
<NymeriaFr> And in desktop mode, I haven't this error
<NymeriaFr> And other problem
<mcphail> NymeriaFr: let me explore further
<NymeriaFr> camera is not "in front of"
<NymeriaFr> It look like have a 90° position difference
<NymeriaFr> Arf, i'm not english native
<NymeriaFr> i'm not sure you can understand me
<NymeriaFr> mcphail, If you find the problem, can you post an message here :https://plus.google.com/+MorganDURAND/posts/4esP5rQFDxS
<NymeriaFr> or on github project ?
<NymeriaFr> I have to go
<NymeriaFr> Thank you for your interest
<mcphail> NymeriaFr: I'll let you know if I find anything
<NymeriaFr> mcphail, have you understand the camera thing ?
<mcphail> NymeriaFr: yes - rotated 90 degress
<NymeriaFr> is it normal ?
<NymeriaFr> Is it happen to you ?
<mcphail> NymeriaFr: I haven't coded anything using the camera yet. I suspect you'll need to respond to orientation events
<mcphail> NymeriaFr: that would be a question to ask on Monday when the experts are around
<NymeriaFr> Okay
<NymeriaFr> thank a million
<mcphail> NymeriaFr: thanks
<sam__> Hi appdevs, can someone please explain how to install libconnectivity-qt1 in a vivid click target in the ubuntu SDK?
<popey> sam__: in an armhf kit?
<mcphail> sam__: what happens when you try "apt-get install libconnectivity-qt1-dev:armhf" ?
<sam__> yes. I installed it but it' still not found
<popey> surely the -dev you don't need armhf?
<popey> only for the libconnectivity-qt1:armhf package
<mcphail> popey: yep, you do
<popey> huh, okay
<popey> ignore me ;)
<mcphail> popey: without it, it will try to install the libconnectivity-qt1:amd64 package
<sam__> I'm trying to compile cutespotify. But Qtcreator always says: connectivity-qt1 development package not found
<mcphail> sam__: output of "apt-cache policy libconnectivity-qt1-dev:armhf"?
<sam__> I did: Settings -> Ubuntu -> Maintain Click Target- > "apt-get install libconnectivity-qt1-dev:armhf"
<sam__> And it was installed without problems
<sam__> Installed: 0.0.1+15.04.20141215-0ubuntu1
<sam__>   Candidate: 0.0.1+15.04.20141215-0ubuntu1
<sam__>   Version table:
<sam__>  *** 0.0.1+15.04.20141215-0ubuntu1 0
<sam__>         500 http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ vivid/universe armhf Packages
<sam__>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<mcphail> sam__: perhaps pkg-config isn't finding it. Can you set the environment variable PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/pkgconfig/ for the build and see if that helps?
<sam__> Right. Sorry I forgot to mention that pkg-config can't find it
<sam__> How can I set the environment variable for the build?
<mcphail> sam__: click on the "projects" tab at the side, select your build target and expand the BUILD ENVIRONMENT bit at the bottom
<sam__> Hmmm. Does still not work.
<sam__> Variable: PKG_CONFIG_PATH and Value: /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/pkgconfig right?
<svij> taska
<svij> ooups
<sam__> Any other ideas?
<mcphail> sam__: sorry, not sure what else I can suggest
<sam__> Hmmm. Ok thank you for your help mcphail. Maybe I make a very small failure somewhere
<mcphail> sam__: I suppose the only other thing to check is that you are absolutely sure the kit you are compiling from is the same kit you've added the headers to. But I'm sure you've checked that already
<sam__> Sadly i did. But thank you anyway
<popey> sam__: maybe ping a mail to the ubuntu-phone mailing list?
<Des__> Hi all have a serious question about a specific android ZTE p7431 ..... has no internal sdcard and lost all off it´s bin files, doesn´t boots up as it should be but is still recognized as an android devic how to get this back operational?
<Des__> Since it is a chinese brand, iv´e been trying as many things over adb in windows but no results, couldn´t push the files to device or whatsoever
<mcphail> Des__: I think you are in the wrong channel. This is for application development for ubuntu, not restoring android phones
<ScriptKrewe> Howdy
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-08-16
<sai_> hi
<ubik__> helo, i want to develop a ubuntu phone app. but i don't know how to write to a .txt file within the application, can somebody help me?
<mcphail> ubik__: is this a qml app. an html app, or something else?
<ubik__> qml app
<ubik__> its an app to count your steps
<ubik__> but i dont know how to save the steps
<mcphail> ubik__: ok, the easiest way is not to write to a .txt file
<mcphail> ubik__: 2 minutes and i'll find you a helpful link
<ubik__> thank you
<mcphail> ubik__: use this component and your headach will go away - http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qt-labs-settings-settings.html
<mcphail> *headache
<ubik__> ok, thanks
<mcphail> ubik__: if you need something fancier, i _think_ you have to extend into c++, but that component should be enough to keep count of a variable
<ubik__> btw: are different mobile phones are using different sensors?
<ubik__> well, i want to save the steps by date
<ubik__> could be tricky
<ubik__> the counter for my steps is working fine with bq aquaris e4.5
<ubik__> when i do 100 steps, the app displays 101 steps
<ubik__> :-)
<ubik__> but will it with bq aquaris 5 and meizu, too?
<mcphail> ubik__: I'm not sure the API has the capability of writing to arbitrary files without falling back to c++
<mcphail> ubik__: best thing would be to publish the app and ask on here (or #ubuntu-touch) for someone with a meizu to test. They are friendly channels
<ubik__> okay
<mcphail> ubik__: I just have the bq
<mcphail> (4.5)
<ubik__> another question: Is it possible to restore the app settings in a scope?
<ubik__> The I could program a scope, too for the step counter
<ubik__> *Then
<mcphail> ubik__: not sure about that, but my guess would be "not easily"
<ubik__> hm
<mcphail> ubik__: due to confinement, ubuntu apps are reluctant to share data
<mcphail> ubik__: but I don't know much about the security environment around scopes. I haven't used them
<ubik__> ok
<ubik__> but your explanations already helped me
<mcphail> ubik__: the real developers are generally around during European office hours so you might want to ask again tomorrow
<ubik__> okay
<ubik__> I'm missing a good documentation about developing apps in ubuntu touch
<ubik__> but i think, it all will come soon
<mcphail> ubik__: you've seen the API? https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/current/
<ubik__> ah
<ubik__> cool
<ubik__> :D
<mcphail> ubik__: also a decent wor-in-progress on qml is at http://qmlbook.github.io/
<mcphail> *work
<mcphail> ubik__: Happy reading :)
<ubik__> before i fall asleep i will read it
<ubik__> :D
<mcphail> ubik__: it will help you to drift off, I'm sure
<ubik__> lol
<JanC> should be possible to use local storage, no?
<ubik__> but i dont know how
<ubik__> because ubuntu has restrictions
<ubik__> well my solution is, to save it like mcphail said, into an array
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-08-15
<pipo_> Hello
<pipo_> For a scope, is it posible to open a url from the query-view, without opening the preview-view first?
<davidcalle> pipo_: the app scope does this, but I think it's specialed case.
<davidcalle> pipo_: afaik, there is no way of doing it. What's the use case?
<pipo_> davidcalle: I am experimenting with a news-scope. By opening the article directly, there is 1 click saved.
<pipo_> davidcalle: I just found an expample in the libertine-scope. I gues i'm going to figure that out.
<davidcalle> pipo_: oh cool :)
<bzoltan> popey: i have pushed a new UITK component gallery app to the store -> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/1095/rev/11/ Would you be so kind to review it when you have a spare minute?
<popey> sure
<popey> bzoltan: no need to review, you just need to scroll down and hit "publish"
<bzoltan> popey:  ohh :) that is handy. Thanks
<popey> np
<timp> ahayzen: hello
<ahayzen> timp, o/
<timp> ahayzen: are you a contributor to the music-app?
<ahayzen> timp, yup :-)
<timp> cool
<timp> we saw that for a while now there are some failing autopilot tests
<ahayzen> timp, yeah, it is on my list :-)
<timp> it looks like the autopilot tests are using the proxy object for the old UITK header, but you have the new header in the code
<timp> ahayzen: ah, cool.
<ahayzen> yup when we moved from Tabs -> using leading actions they broke
<ahayzen> but was missed as we aren't running AP tests on jenkins at the moment :-/
<ahayzen> i'll try and get around to fixing it, timp thanks for reminding me :-)
<timp> bzoltan: do you have a list of failing tests?
<timp> ahayzen: perhaps we can disable/remove the failing tests for now until the new ones are there?
<ahayzen> timp, it'll probably be like most of them...
<timp> that will save us time when checking the music-app tests
<ahayzen> timp, i'll try and get onto it today if i can :-)
<timp> ahayzen: great, thanks :)
<timp> ahayzen: can you let me and bzoltan know when you decide what to do with the tests (disable them for now, or update them)
<timp> ahayzen: also feel free to ping us if you need help with that :)
<ahayzen> timp, ok will do :-) do you know if there is a bug tracking it?
<ahayzen> IIRC there isn't...
<timp> ahayzen: these are failing now http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23058728/
<timp> ahayzen: I don't know of a bug.
<ahayzen> cool thanks :-)
<timp> bzoltan: ^ ?
<bzoltan> ahayzen: timp: we can create a bug :) that all music app tests fail :)
<ahayzen> :-D
<timp> ahayzen: I was tracking down what makes them fail. Basically you use main_view.switch_to_tab which is for the old header.
<ahayzen> timp, yup
<ahayzen> i have a note saying to use ... https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/autopilot/python/1.5.0/ubuntuuitoolkit/#ubuntuuitoolkit.AppHeader.click_action_button
<timp> ahayzen: now that you use the new header, you can access the leadingActionBar of the PageHeader and use the click_action_button() of the ActionBar proxy object.
<ahayzen> i should be able todo click_action_button(action_objectName)
<timp> ahayzen: yes, correct :)
<ahayzen> :-)
<timp> ahayzen: hmm, I wonder if that doc is correct
<timp> you don't need to use AppHeader
<ahayzen> heh yeah looks sortof out of date
<ahayzen> my notes say to use the leadingActionBar then click_action_button as you said
<bzoltan> ahayzen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1613328
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1613328 in Ubuntu Music App "Autopilot tests fail" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen> bzoltan, thanks!
<bzoltan> ahayzen:  please ping me or timp in case you need any assistance or help.
<ahayzen> bzoltan, will do, thanks :-)
<kivi>  popey, mhall119 -- Hey I just thought of a potentially great idea, that you guys can take to SABDFL and take credit.
<kivi> I just came to a new place with an archaic wifi name and password.
<kivi> After painstakingly putting it in for my laptop, I was thinking that it would be damn nice if this could sync up with my phone.
<kivi> so my phone could just access the wifi networks I had already accessed with my laptop.
<mhall119> kivi: 'phablet-network' will do that, if (A) you have your phone plugged in to USB and (B) have developer mode enabled on it
<kivi> cool
<kivi> I'm late to the party then ∧_∧
<ahayzen> bzoltan, timp, FYI, got autopilot passing in this MP https://code.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/fix-1613328-autopilot-tests/+merge/302955 \o/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-08-16
<kivi> hey doing a reinstall. Should I grab 16.10? I need to use the SDK, and last time I checked about a year back, unity8 wasn't able to run it.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-08-17
<kalikiana> zsombi: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/columnLayout/+merge/299679
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-08-19
<subet> Hey everyone! After a recent rc-proposed update none of the apps I submitted to the Ubuntu Store seem to launch any more. I can start any other app without any problems. mivoligo confirmed that he has the same problem.
<subet> unity8-dash.log via mivoligo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23071050/
<subet> unity8-dash.log from me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23071053/
<subet> The applications start without any problem when launching them from the command line: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23071061/
<subet> This affects at least Ubuntu Hangups, Liri Browser and YourGUS (which I tested).
<subet> Again, I tested many other apps but it looks like there's only a problem with mine.
<subet> I'd really appreciate any help :)
<subet> It does not affect my last app, FixDensity.
<subet> I think I found the root of my problem. It looks like it doesn't work when your hook in manifest.json contains a dot. See http://paste.ubuntu.com/23071214/
<subet> It works when I rename the hook from ubuntu-hangups.timsueberkrueb to ubuntu-hangups.
<subet> Is this a bug or shouldn't the hook name contain dots?
<subet> Since it worked until a very recent rc-proposed update I think it's a bug, am I right? Where to report it?
<mimecar> Can I assign a commont style to several buttons
<mimecar> or I must apply that style manually?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-08-13
<jelly27>                                                   
<jelly27>                                                   
<jelly27>                                                   
<jelly27>                                                   
<jelly27>                                                   
<jelly27>                                                   
<jelly27>                                                   
<jelly27>                                                   
<grumble219>                                                   
<grumble219>                                                   
<grumble219>                                                   
<}ls{18>                     _..._
<}ls{18>                  .-'     '-.
<}ls{18>                 /     _    _\
<}ls{18>                /':.  (o)  /__)
<}ls{18>               /':. .,_    |  |
<}ls{18>              |': ; /  \   /_/
<}ls{18>              /  ;  `"`"    }
<}ls{18>             ; ':.,         {
<}ls{18>            /      ;        }
<}ls{18>           ; '::.   ;\/\ /\ {
<}ls{18>          |.      ':. ;``"``\
<}ls{18>         / '::'::'    /      ;
<}ls{18>        |':::' '::'  /       |
<}ls{18>        \   '::' _.-`;       ;
<}ls{18>        /`-..--;` ;  |       |
<}ls{18>       ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |
<abrotman7>                     _..._
<abrotman7>                  .-'     '-.
<abrotman7>                 /     _    _\
<abrotman7>                /':.  (o)  /__)
<sparr3> |                     __oooo
<sparr3> |                   //  /. . o
<sparr3> |                 / /  |  . . o
<sparr3> |                | /  |__. .  o   SCORE POINT
<sparr3> |               |  |  __/ . .o    GOGOGO!!1
<sparr3> |               |  | /  oooo                OLE!
<sparr3> |               | /  |   ______________________
<sparr3> |              / /   /  |______________________|-.
<sparr3> |             ( /   |____ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/   |
<sparr3> |             ||    |    \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/    |
<sparr3> |             |( (  \(o)  \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/     |
<sparr3> |             \ |    |   )|  \/\/\/\/\/\/\/      |
<sparr3> |              \ |    |   |   \/\/\/\/\/\/       |
<sparr3> |             / \ \    \  \   |\/\/\/\/\/|       |
<sparr3> |            /':   \:''    \  |/\/\/\/\/\|       |
<sparr3> |           / :  :'    ::'  \                    |
<sparr3> |          /.  ::  ':. ;``"``\   NO POINTS TO    |
<sparr3> |         / '::'::'    / ;  ; ;  JEWS            |
<sparr3> |        |':::' '::'  /       |                  |
<sparr3> |        \   '::' _.-`;  ;    ;                  |
<sparr3> |        /`-..--;` ;  |   ;   |                  |
<sparr3> |       ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |                  |
<sparr3> |       ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;     ;  /        ,--.......|.,
<sparr3> |       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/    ;  ;       .'          '-='.
<sparr3> |       | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<sparr3> |       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<sparr3> |       \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<sparr3> |       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<sparr3> |     ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<sparr3> |     ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<sparr3> |     ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<sparr3> |      ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<sparr3> |     ~ ~~         _')")
<sparr3> |     ~ ~   _,=~";`
<sparr3> |     ~  =~"|;  ;|       Basketballbird
<Caraway16> |                     __oooo
<Caraway16> |                   //  /. . o
<Caraway16> |                 / /  |  . . o
<Caraway16> |                | /  |__. .  o   SCORE POINT
<realz> |                     __oooo
<realz> |                   //  /. . o
<realz> |                 / /  |  . . o
<Aleszandro> |                     __oooo
<Evidlo8> |                     __oooo
<Evidlo8> |                   //  /. . o
<NightMonkey16> |                     __oooo
<NightMonkey16> |                   //  /. . o
<NightMonkey16> |                 / /  |  . . o
<ptx010> |                     __oooo
<Evidlo1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Evidlo1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Evidlo1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Evidlo1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Evidlo1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Evidlo1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Evidlo1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Evidlo1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Evidlo1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Evidlo1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Evidlo1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Evidlo1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Evidlo1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Evidlo1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<Evidlo1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<Evidlo1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     _/`-. __.'_ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Evidlo1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra   /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<Evidlo1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra  /    \ /`\_/\/ \aboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Evidlo1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyraGay Nigger Association of America | Welcome to GangNET | http://gnaa.eu
<Evidlo1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Evidlo1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Evidlo1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Evidlo1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Evidlo1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Evidlo1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Evidlo1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Evidlo1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Evidlo1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Evidlo1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Evidlo1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Evidlo1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<frmus5> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<frmus5> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<frmus5> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<frmus5> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<frmus5> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<frmus5> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<frmus5> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<frmus5> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<frmus5> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<frmus5> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<frmus5> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<frmus5> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<frmus5> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<frmus5> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<frmus5> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<frmus5> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     _/`-. __.'_ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<frmus5> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra   /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<frmus5> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra  /    \ /`\_/\/ \aboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<frmus5> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyraGay Nigger Association of America | Welcome to GangNET | http://gnaa.eu
<frmus5> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<frmus5> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<frmus5> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<frmus5> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<frmus5> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<frmus5> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<frmus5> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<frmus5> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<frmus5> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<frmus5> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<frmus5> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<frmus5> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ohnx18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<ohnx18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<ohnx18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<ohnx18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ohnx18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ohnx18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ohnx18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ohnx18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ohnx18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ohnx18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ohnx18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ohnx18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ohnx18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ohnx18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<ohnx18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<ohnx18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     _/`-. __.'_ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ohnx18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra   /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<ohnx18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra  /    \ /`\_/\/ \aboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ohnx18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyraGay Nigger Association of America | Welcome to GangNET | http://gnaa.eu
<ohnx18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ohnx18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ohnx18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ohnx18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ohnx18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ohnx18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ohnx18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ohnx18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ohnx18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ohnx18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ohnx18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ohnx18> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Cprossu20> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Cprossu20> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Cprossu20> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Cprossu20> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Cprossu20> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Cprossu20> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Cprossu20> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Cprossu20> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Cprossu20> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Cprossu20> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Cprossu20> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Cprossu20> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Cprossu20> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Cprossu20> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<Cprossu20> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     _/`-. __.'_ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra   /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra  /    \ /`\_/\/ \aboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyraGay Nigger Association of America | Welcome to GangNET | http://gnaa.eu
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjou                                                           mpjoulaboyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjou  /!\ ANDREW GODOY FINGERS HIS ASSHOLE LIVE ON CAMERA /!\  aboyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjou                                                           mpjoulaboyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<James_T2> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Xenogenesis24> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Xenogenesis24> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Xenogenesis24> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Xenogenesis24> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Xenogenesis24> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Xenogenesis24> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Xenogenesis24> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Xenogenesis24> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Guest88906>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest88906>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest88906>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest88906>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest88906>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest88906>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest88906>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest88906>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<christel21>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<stephen8724>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<wsm24>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<hipp7>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<hipp7>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<mattcode>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Turandot6>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<hsiktas15>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<k6ka10>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-08-14
<clorophormo>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<GTAXL5>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<rolig>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<hggdh12>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<lino>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
